#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  Adam and Eve or Evolution?

## mohammed78

Adam and Eve or Evolution? 
Question :
As-Salamu `alaykum. First of all I would like to thank you for your great site. Its is really informative and helps me a lot to understand Islam better! 

I had a chat with my brother about the story of Adam and Eve. I believe in Adam and Eve, from whom human life started. But what about the theory that we are descendants of the apes, according to scientists. Didnt they prove this theory? Does this mean that they arent 100% sure of the authenticity of this theory? 

In addition, what about the creation of the world by Allah and the Big Bang theory? 

Thank you very much for answering my questions! 

Answer:
Thank you so much for your question. 

Since it was formulated by Darwin in 1859, the theory of evolution has drawn the attention of scientists and the general public. Evolutionists, who took evolution for a scientific doctrine, have striven hard through research but have failed to support any of the assumptions on which it was based. It is not only the ape-man link that is missing, but indeed no other intermediate species in the long (imaginary) chain of evolution, starting from the simplest protozoa, could be identified. 

If evolution was ever possible, we should have now on earth billions of intermediary species, both in types and numbers. Also if such mutations ever occurred in ancient times, paleontologists should have found among the fossils countless traces of intermediary species. Paleontologists failed to find any. On the contrary, the oldest fossils of the Cambrian age earth strata proved that a wide variety of living organisms, that represent almost all basic animal divisions (phyla), appeared simultaneously, with no primitive predecessor. 

For more on this: 
The Collapse of the Theory of Evolution in 20 Questions 

Complex living cells, not to say complex species, cannot form from their elements or components by mere chance; nor can they transform to higher-order species by random mutation as Darwin and followers postulate. 

Chemically, amino acids and other basic compounds cannot be artificially organized into the smallest unit of DNA. DNA, unique for each type of a living species, cannot be manipulated to produce the DNA of another species. Any such manipulation could only interfere with its functioning but not with its identity. Hence, genetically, evolution is basically impossible. 

Thermodynamically, all matter, if left alone, tends to get more disorganized. Hence, chemical molecules could not, on their own, combine to form the more complex organized structures such as a single DNA molecule. Similarly, the living cells of a species cannot spontaneously evolve into a more complex organized species. 

Natural selection, one of the pillars of the evolution myth, cannot produce a higher-order species from a simpler one. If a species fails to adapt to its surrounding environment, this would either lead to extinction or to modification of its behavior and function, but could never change its identity to another. 

Summing up, the long march of Darwinism, highly applauded by atheists and materialist cultures, has turned out to be pure dogma, far from being a possibility, much less a scientific fact. For almost a century and a half, this dogma, in the false cloak of science, has been captured by atheists and materialist philosophers who propagated its claims and strove to defend it and to turn around or hide its weaknesses until it infiltrated to school curricula, textbooks, and all sorts of mass media. 

As outlined above, true scientific research and thought have disproved every bit of the evolution doctrines. Nowadays, the significant number of scientists are creationists, in the sense that they realize and admit that the existence and functioning of the living biota could only be through an external Super Force. This Force works through its intelligence (wisdom), information (knowledge), will, and power. 

In contrast, human knowledge is limited to observing the structure and composition of living matter, but not how it was or can be created. Similarly, human intelligence can understand and correlate the properties and functions of the various life systems or components, but it can never explain why these systems and organs work in such way, nor can it enforce them to work differently or change their governing laws. Neither we nor any other lower-order living species has the power to implant the will in matter for it to become a single living cell, much less for it to evolve into a more complex creature:
*{Have you considered the seed? Is it you that create it or are We the creators?}* (Al-Waqi`ah 56:58-59)

*{Those on whom, besides Allah, ye call, cannot create (even) a fly, if they all met together for the purpose! and if the fly should snatch away anything from them, they would have no power to release it from the fly. Feeble are those who petition and those whom they petition!}* (Al-Hajj 22:73)

In the Quran also we find the urging to the faithful to examine the fossils to contemplate on the wisdom and power to create such diverse species. 

Adam, like all other creatures, was created and shaped from this earth material by the will, knowledgeable design, and power of Allah: 
*{When your Lord said to the angels; Surely I am going to create a mortal from dust: So when I have made him complete and breathed into him of My spirit, then fall down making obeisance to him.}* (Saad 38:71-72)

The universe at large is believed to have been formed, according to our present knowledge, from a dense high energy mass that was exploded into a huge spreading mass of hot gaseous and solid fragments (smoke), from which were formed glowing stars, and condensed planets that were grouped into galaxies. 

Physical evidence of this big bang theory have recently been obtained through analysis of photographs of fragments of spreading smoke 15 billion light years away (i.e., what was there at that time15 billion years agothe light from which takes this time to reach us). 

This accords with the Quranic references: 
*{Do not those who disbelieve see that the heavens and the earth were closed up, but We have opened them; and We have made of water everything living, will they not then believe?}* (Al-Anbiya 21:30)

*{ Then He directed Himself to the heaven and it is a vapor, so He said to it and to the earth: Come both, willingly or unwillingly. They both said: We come willingly.}* (Fussilat 41:11)

To conclude, the exact details of the events so long ago and how the universe evolved during all this time, how it looks now, how it will evolve, and when and how it will end, only Allah knows. 

Similarly, how exactly life started on this earth, how Adam was created and what is the essence of life, i.e., the programs that control the functions of all 
physical and chemical systems, only Allah knows: 
*{I did not make them witnesses of the creation of the heavens and the earth, nor of the creation of their own souls; nor could I take those who lead (others) astray for aiders.}* (Al-Kahf 18:51)

Finally, we thank you for you for your question. May Allah guide you, your brother, and all of us

----------


## Davud

EI V lijdt duidelijk aan pavlovitis: hij MOET altijd iets negatiefs zeggen over de Islam.

Daarom, ik ben niet meer boos op jou: want zieke mensen dienen verzorgd te worden.


geen dank

graag gedaan

Davud

----------


## nari

> _Geplaatst door EdV_ 
> *Endattemetoffejongenszijn
> Datwilleweeheeteuh!!!
> 
> Heerlijk, dat woordje "infiltrated". Klinkt als een groots (uiteraard Joods-Zionistisch) complot om de gehele wereld naar de verdommenis te helpen.
> 
> Waarom zijn sommige gelovigen zo bang voor de evolutietheorie dat ze hun verstand erbij verliezen?
> 
> 
> EdV*


Bang zegt ie  :melig:   :melig:   :melig:

----------


## Jans Jansos

Volgens mij is het Adam & Eve 
en niet 
Eve 2, 3, en 4,

Samen met de universele evolutie, het grote experiment van God's programma zelf, die zo nu en dan ingrijpt om dingen nog eens te verbeteren, of om erger te voorkomen, wanneer (een deel van) Zijn Schepping zich weer eens te draconisch egostisch gedraagt.

Juist omdat Hij Zijn schepping de vrijheid heeft gegeven om zelf mee te ontwerpen en te evolueren, kan er ook wel is iets fout gaan.

Toch blijkt dit schade en schande proces voor God kennelijk de enige weg te zijn naar perfectie in een terug te winnen eeuwig paradijs op aarde !

----------


## Ben7

buurp

----------


## catch22

En weer een opsomming aan het adres van de evolutietheorie voor gebrek aan bewijs en processen die nog niet begrepen zijn, gebracht met enkele vereenvoudigingen\verdraaiingen ( bv. de mens heeft de gezamenlijke voorouders samen met sommige aapsoorten, maar stamt *niet* van de huidige aap af) en wat strawman attackjes. 

Laat we nu gewoon eens kijken wat de koran dan allemaal volgens deze tekst voor sublieme wetenschappelijke uitleg heeft voor deze wereld en haar ontstaansgeschiedenis.


*{When your Lord said to the angels; Surely I am going to create a mortal from dust: So when I have made him complete and breathed into him of My spirit, then fall down making obeisance to him.}* (Saad 38:71-72) 

dust: materie (laten we niet stof in de lucht nemen, want dan is de stelling bij voorbaat onjuist). De mens bestaat uit materie - heel knap, zeer diepgaande theorie. Overige tekst levert geen feiten


{Do not those who disbelieve see that the heavens and the earth were closed up, but We have opened them; and We have made of water everything living, will they not then believe?}* (Al-Anbiya 21:30) 

hemel en aarde waren vroeger een, maar zijn geopend. - in overeensteming met de Big Bang, (een punt in ruimte), maar zegt bijvoorbeeld niets over tijd, of over de eindige 4-dimensionale ruimte-tijd, maar de driedimensionale oneindige ruimte die hieruit voortkwam. 

We maakte uit water, alles wat leefde - onzin. H20 is niet de enige bouwsteen van levende wezens.

We eindigen met tekst die geen fysische feiten levert, en de conclusie: alleen Allah weet het. Hoezo een dogma?

----------


## michiel mans

Dear Mohammed78,

If Adam and Eve were the first and all humans are descendants of them it means we are literally one family, DNA shows we are not. This Adam and Eve type of incest also produces a 'weak' specie. Take e.g the practice of intermarriage within the family (niece-cousin) as practised in some cultures. It causes more defects and healthproblems.




> Since it was formulated by Darwin in 1859, the theory of evolution has drawn the attention of scientists and the general public. Evolutionists, who took evolution for a scientific doctrine, have striven hard through research but have failed to support any of the assumptions on which it was based.


According to the creationists, nothing has been proved. Science has a different opinion.




> It is not only the ape-man link that is missing, but indeed no other intermediate species in the long (imaginary) chain of evolution, starting from the simplest protozoa, could be identified.


This argument is incorrect, although evidence is incomplete the linear linkage between the various Australopithecus (Afarensis, Africanus etc) up to Homo Sapiens is strong, though incomplete. Incomplete evidence and the sometimes wrong conclusions, scientists are human too, are not evidence for the creationists. 




> If evolution was ever possible, we should have now on earth billions of intermediary species, both in types and numbers. Also if such mutations ever occurred in ancient times, paleontologists should have found among the fossils countless traces of intermediary species. Paleontologists failed to find any.


Actually they have found some possibles-probables but indeed it is a bit puzzling. Again, lack of current conclusively proven intermediates doesn't proof the Genesis story. A reason for as yet unfound intermediates is their expected rarity. If a specie is an intermediate and it proliferated over a large area and lasted a long period, it isn't an intermediate. An intermediate, by it's nature is a non-lasting and probably very localised development. It leaves far less traces than a 'full' specie. Most remains decompose into 'dust' within a few dozen to a few hundred years anyway.




> On the contrary, the oldest fossils of the Cambrian age earth strata proved that a wide variety of living organisms, that represent almost all basic animal divisions (phyla), appeared simultaneously, with no primitive predecessor.


Dating things from the Cambrian is less accurate than dating things from 5000 years ago. The discription "appeared simultaneously" is a bit of a misnomer, an oversimplification. The origin of many species simply fall within the margin of dating error which frequently is millions of years for the Cambrian period. Further, most early Cambrian species _are_ primitive species, how primitive do you want it?




> For more on this: 
> The Collapse of the Theory of Evolution in 20 Questions


Mmmm...by a creationist frequently using pseudo science counting on the ignorance and lack of knowledge by the audience.




> Complex living cells, not to say complex species, cannot form from their elements or components by mere chance; nor can they transform to higher-order species by random mutation as Darwin and followers postulate.


They cannot because they don't. They start as very simple living cells before they become more complex. Although I personally have some doubts about the level of randomness in mutations it would be nice if it was explained why mentioned transformations are impossible.




> Chemically, amino acids and other basic compounds cannot be artificially organized into the smallest unit of DNA. DNA, unique for each type of a living species, cannot be manipulated to produce the DNA of another species. Any such manipulation could only interfere with its functioning but not with its identity. Hence, genetically, evolution is basically impossible.


My lack of deeper knowledge on DNA makes that I cannot answer this part effectively.




> *Thermodynamically, all matter, if left alone, tends to get more disorganized.* Hence, chemical molecules could not, on their own, combine to form the more complex organized structures such as a single DNA molecule. Similarly, the living cells of a species cannot spontaneously evolve into a more complex organized species.


That is one creationst use often, it does impress the uneducated. There is one tiny flaw in this otherwise correct statement, it is incomplete. Thermodynamically, all matter, if left alone, tends to get more disorganized-IN AN ENCLOSED SYSTEM. And that makes all the difference which is why creationists delete the last part. Popularly said "they cheat".




> Summing up, the long march of Darwinism, highly applauded by atheists and materialist cultures, has turned out to be pure dogma, far from being a possibility, much less a scientific fact. For almost a century and a half, this dogma, in the false cloak of science, has been captured by atheists and materialist philosophers who propagated its claims and strove to defend it and to turn around or hide its weaknesses until it infiltrated to school curricula, textbooks, and all sorts of mass media.


Yawn...long live the creationists. Woohh to the godless hordes.




> As outlined above, true scientific research and thought have disproved every bit of the evolution doctrines. Nowadays, the significant number of scientists are creationists, in the sense that they realize and admit that the existence and functioning of the living biota could only be through an external Super Force. This Force works through its intelligence (wisdom), information (knowledge), will, and power.


Bollocks.




> In contrast, human knowledge is limited to observing the structure and composition of living matter, but not how it was or can be created. Similarly, human intelligence can understand and correlate the properties and functions of the various life systems or components, but it can never explain why these systems and organs work in such way, nor can it enforce them to work differently or change their governing laws.


Bollocks, what does the writer think genetic manipulation is? 

I will refrain from commenting on the Allah propaganda, I might get a bit rude.

----------


## Jans Jansos

http://skepdic.com/selfdeception.html

thatlhelp !

----------


## michiel mans

Wie helpt het? Of beter gezegd, wie helpt het meer?

----------


## mohammed78

Ik heb zelfde DNA als mijn vader. kan dat?
wetenschappelijk kan dat niet.

----------


## michiel mans

Ik dacht dat ik niet veel van DNA wist. Verdiep je eerst iets meer in de materie en denk dan na over de uitspraak. Denk uberhaupt iets meer na.

----------


## nari

Ik weet dat de wetenschappen zeggen dat er geen twee mensen bestaan met de zelfde DNA. klopt dat?

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door nari_ 
> *Ik weet dat de wetenschappen zeggen dat er geen twee mensen bestaan met de zelfde DNA. klopt dat?*


Wel 2 schapen met dezelfde DNA .. bhhhuuueeehhh...

----------


## Eelke

> _Geplaatst door nari_ 
> *Ik weet dat de wetenschappen zeggen dat er geen twee mensen bestaan met de zelfde DNA. klopt dat?*


Een eeneiige tweeling heeft hetzelfde DNA. Verder zijn er zo'n 3 miljoen genen die mensen uniek maken. De kans dat twee mensen precies gelijk zijn is dus zo goed als nul. Het komt echter wel voor. 

Iets over DNA (nederlands) 

Meer over DNA vergelijking (engels) 

Groet, groet Eelke

----------


## nari

Bedankt voor informatie.
Wat mij over gaat is : wij zijn allemaal van Adam, en wij hoeven niet allemaal de zelfde DNA hebben, kijk aan ons ouders broers zussen...

----------


## michiel mans

Beste Nari.

Als Adam en Eva de eersten waren moet Eva het met haar zoon hebben gedaan en Adam met dochters (waar niet over gepraat wordt). Broers met zussen etc. Dat levert 'slechte' genen op, zo'n soort gaat 'stuk' bij hogere dieren. Het Adam verhaal is alleen om die reden al flauwekul.

Afgaande op wat we tot op heden hebben kunnen onderzoeken is het aan te nemen dat de wereldbevolking 6 'stammoeders' heeft (Afrikaanse). Dat betekend dat het menselijk ras wel een zeer zware en moeilijke periode heeft doorgemaakt.

----------


## Jans Jansos

> _Geplaatst door Jans Jansos_ 
> *Volgens mij is het Adam & Eve 
> en niet 
> Eve 2, 3, en 4,
> 
> Samen met de universele evolutie, het grote experiment van God's programma zelf, die zo nu en dan ingrijpt om dingen nog eens te verbeteren, of om erger te voorkomen, wanneer (een deel van) Zijn Schepping zich weer eens te draconisch egostisch gedraagt.
> 
> Juist omdat Hij Zijn schepping de vrijheid heeft gegeven om zelf mee te ontwerpen en te evolueren, kan er ook wel is iets fout gaan.
> 
> Toch blijkt dit schade en schande proces voor God kennelijk de enige weg te zijn naar perfectie in een terug te winnen eeuwig paradijs op aarde !*



why not ?

----------


## Mohammed Amin

Beste Michel Mans,

U zei het volgende : 


> Als Adam en Eva de eersten waren moet Eva het met haar zoon hebben gedaan en Adam met dochters (waar niet over gepraat wordt). Broers met zussen etc. Dat levert 'slechte' genen op, zo'n soort gaat 'stuk' bij hogere dieren. Het Adam verhaal is alleen om die reden al flauwekul.
> 
> Afgaande op wat we tot op heden hebben kunnen onderzoeken is het aan te nemen dat de wereldbevolking 6 'stammoeders' heeft (Afrikaanse). Dat betekend dat het menselijk ras wel een zeer zware en moeilijke periode heeft doorgemaakt.


Als het verhaal van Adam & Eva (vrede zij met hen) flauwekul zou zijn om de reden die u aangeeft dan is het verhaal van 6 stammoeders om diezelfde reden ook als flauwekul te bestempelen.

U heeft het echter bij het verkeerde eind wanneer u meent dat Adam en Eva "het" met hun kinderen hebben gedaan.

Hoe zit het dan wel : 

Het volgende is een uitleg van Al-H'aafidh Ibn Kathier over deze situatie: 

Allah stond Adam toe om zijn dochters te huwen aan zijn zonen, wegens noodzaak. Elke koppel had een zoon en een dochter. Vandaar dat hij het meisje van het ene koppel liet trouwen met de jongen van het andere. Deze uitspraak is gedaan door Soeddi, doordat Aboe Maalik en Aboe Saalih' dit gehoord hebben van Ibn Abbaas, en doordat Moerrah dit gehoord heeft van Ibn Masood en andere metgezellen van de profeet. Zij (moge Allah tevreden met hen zijn) zeiden namelijk dat Adam geen jongens kreeg (als kleinkind), tenzij het vergezeld werd door een meisje, zodat hij het jongetje van het ene koppel huwde aan het meisje van het andere, en het meisje van het ene koppel huwde aan de jongen van het andere. 


het is een bekend feit dat de wetgeving van de ene sharie'ah afwijkt van de wetgeving van de andere, terwijl alle principes en overtuigingen hetzelfde zijn. Het maken van portretten was bijvoorbeeld toegestaan in de sharie'ah van Soelaymaan, maar het is verboden in de onze. Op dezelfde manier was het maken van een knieval ter begroeting toegestaan in de sharie'ah van Yoesoef, maar in onze sharie'ah is het streng verboden. Tevens is het zo dat oorlogsbuit niet toegestaan was voor de volkeren die voor ons leefden, maar volkomen wettig zijn voor ons. De Qiblah (de richting waarheen gebeden wordt) van de mensen voor ons was vroeger naar Bayt Al-Maqdis, terwijl wij in de richting van de ka'bah bidden. Zo was het trouwen tussen broers en zussen toegestaan in de sharie'ah van Adam, terwijl het verboden was voor de volkeren erna. 

salaam,

----------


## michiel mans

Beste Mohammed Amin, je schreef,




> Als het verhaal van Adam & Eva (vrede zij met hen) flauwekul zou zijn om de reden die u aangeeft dan is het verhaal van 6 stammoeders om diezelfde reden ook als flauwekul te bestempelen.


Nee, niet om dezelfde redenen. Om te beginnen praat je over zes 'Eva's' i.p.v een. Een grotere genetische diversiteit dus. Die zes hebben ook niet een en dezelfde man gehad. Een nog grotere diversiteit. Verder komt Eva 'uit' Adam dus alleen daarom praat je al over een niet diverse genetische kloon. We zouden allemaal nagenoeg hetzelfde DNA moeten hebben, de diversiteit is te groot om van een klonenstel af te stammen. 

De theorie van zes staat ook nog niet onomstotelijk vast. Als het 'valt' is er niets aan de hand. Het rigide scheppingsverhaal staat vast en als het Adam en Eva verhaal onderuit wordt gehaald komt het geheel op losse schroeven te staan. 

Dus als ik zeg, sorry u heeft volkomen gelijk -beide verhalen zijn onzin vanwege de genetische consequenties dan zoeken wetenschappers gewoon door maar heeft u een groot probleem.

U legt uit hoe ze het 'deden'. Dat haalt een gedeelte van mijn incest verhaal onderuit. Broer met zus (uit Adam kloon Eva) heeft echter gelijksoortige funeste genetisch-erfelijke consequentsies.

----------


## Mohammed Amin

Beste Michiel mans,

Als moslims zijnde hebben wij een verklaring waar Adam en Eva vandaan komen.

Waar komen uw 6 stammoeders dan vandaan, doet u mij aub een redelijke verklaring toekomen.

Vervolgends zegt u :


> Die zes hebben ook niet een en dezelfde man gehad.


Dus inplaats van slechts 6 stammoeders liepen er nu ook plotseling 6 stamvaders rond ??

Welkom in de wonderbaarlijke wereld van de wetenschappelijke theorie : we beweren dat het er was en blijkt het niet zo te zijn dan is Michiel zijn verklaring "De theorie van zes staat ook nog niet onomstotelijk vast. Als het 'valt' is er niets aan de hand."

Nee hoor er is dan niet aan de hand behalve dat er een gigantisch verhaal uit de duim is gezogend, dat vervolgends als waarheid wordt aangenomen.
En op deze wijze wordt het geplaats in allerlei leermaterialen en wordt onderwezen op scholen.

Nee hoor niks aan de hand, en gelooft u ook maar rustig verder dat u van apen afstamt.

u zegt : 


> Het rigide scheppingsverhaal staat vast en als het Adam en Eva verhaal onderuit wordt gehaald komt het geheel op losse schroeven te staan.


Zoals ik al zei : 
Als wetenschappers u wijs kunnen maken dat u van een aap afstamt dan zult u ongetwijfeld hun bewijsvoering over Adam en Eva als zoete koek slikken.

Ik daarintegen zal standvastig geloven in Adam en Eva, en de theorieen die wetenschappers ontwikkelen in twijfel trekken.
Want ongeacht hoe erg ze hun best ook doen het blijft natuurlijk slechts theorie.

salaam,

----------


## michiel mans

> Waar komen uw 6 stammoeders dan vandaan, doet u mij aub een redelijke verklaring toekomen.


Ik heb inderdaad een fout gemaakt. Het zijn er zeven. Ik heb er een docu over gezien en er wel eens wat over gelezen. Ik ben er dus een kwijtgeraakt de afgelopen jaren. 

http://users.telenet.be/michel.vanhalme/nonfic209.htm

Zelden heb ik met zoveel overgave een boek gelezen als "De zeven dochters van Eva. Van welke oermoeder stammen wij af?" (orig. Titel: The Seven Daughters of Eve, 2001) door Bryan Sykes, een geneticus die verbonden is aan het beroemde Institute of Molecular Medicine in Oxford. Behalve een baanbrekend werk op het gebied van de genetica n van de prehistorie, is het bovendien een knap geschreven verhaal over zijn eigen ontdekkingen. De nieuwe bevindingen van Sykes bleken zo in tegenspraak met nogal wat heersende theorien dat hij in de loop van de jaren negentig heel wat weerstand van zijn collega's moest overwinnen. Soms oogt het boek als een echte thriller, want het wereldje van de wetenschappers is een jungle waar rivaliserende groepen elkaar onderuit proberen te halen en de timing van een artikel en eventuele persaandacht kunnen beslissen over het voortbestaan van een onderzoekscentrum.

En lees verder. Sykes komt uiteindelijk toch ook weer op 1 eva wat jouw verhaal gedeeltelijk weer steund. De oer Eva had een grote diversiteit aan genetisch materiaal in zich. De Genesis Eva niet, die was uit Adam gekloond. Ik heb het nodige dus verkeerd onthouden of niet compleet gezien. 




> Dus inplaats van slechts 6 stammoeders liepen er nu ook plotseling 6 stamvaders rond ??


Ik heb het niet over een precies aantal stamvaders gehad. 




> Welkom in de wonderbaarlijke wereld van de wetenschappelijke theorie : we beweren dat het er was en blijkt het niet zo te zijn dan is Michiel zijn verklaring "De theorie van zes staat ook nog niet onomstotelijk vast. Als het 'valt' is er niets aan de hand."


En prompt viel het om. En er is inderdaad niets aan de hand. 




> Nee hoor er is dan niet aan de hand behalve dat er een gigantisch verhaal uit de duim is gezogend, dat vervolgends als waarheid wordt aangenomen. En op deze wijze wordt het geplaats in allerlei leermaterialen en wordt onderwezen op scholen.


Lulkoek. Ik had het fout. Het verhaal is niet uit een een duim gezogen (check link). Zoals ik al aan gaf, het is niet onomstotelijk bewezen. Iets dat niet bewezen is wordt niet in leermateriaal verwerkt als 'bewezen' zijnde en deze theorie wordt dan al helemaal (als zodanig) niet op scholen onderwezen. Dat verzin je allemaal zelf, je kende de '6 (7 dus) eva's' theorie niet hoe kom je dan aan deze verhalen over de verpreiding van die theorie? Graag links en bronnen. Gebruik het internet eens intelligent. Zoek eens wat onderwerpen op en lees het. Zo kwam ik achter mijn eigen fout en die geef ik dan ook toe, was niet slim. De tweede fout van vandaag overigens, was ook niet slim.




> Nee hoor niks aan de hand, en gelooft u ook maar rustig verder dat u van apen afstamt.


Ik geloof in een voorloper, een 'stamvader' die verder vertakte en uiteindelijk resulteerde in de huidige apen, mensapen en homo-sapiens. We stammen dus niet van 'de apen' af. Hoewel je dit in spreektaal vaak wel zegt. Wellicht stammen sommigen van de ezels af. 




> Ik daarintegen zal standvastig geloven in Adam en Eva, -


Wat totaal niet met bewijs onderbouwd onderbouwd is.




> -en de theorieen die wetenschappers ontwikkelen in twijfel trekken. Want ongeacht hoe erg ze hun best ook doen het blijft natuurlijk slechts theorie.


Soms is het theorie, soms is het aan zekerheid grenzend bewijs, soms is het onomstotelijk bewezen. Het is in ieder geval zekerder en logischer dan de verhalen van Mohammed of het oude testament. Dat mist elke zekerheid en de stelligheid om hier aan vast te houden geeft de indruk niet met van aapachtigen afstammenden van doen te hebben.

----------


## Mohammed Amin

Beste Michiel Mans,

Ik kende het verhaal van de 7 dochters van Eva al en volg ook de ontwikkelingen op het gebied van DNA afname werldwijd(waarbij men dus bij totaal verschillende mensen genetische overeenkomsten vind).

Vandaar ook mijn vraag: waar komen uw 6 vandaan ?

Ik vind het groots van u dat u een gemaakte fout toegeeft, en u bent bij deze in mijn aanzien gestegen.

Wat ik schreef over verspreiding op scholen : daarmee doelde ik op de evolutieleer die heden ten dage op scholen onderwezen word, terwijl deze nog niet vaststaat.
(we vinden wel geraamten van dieren die geleefd hebben maar ik heb nog nooit een geraamte van een tussenvorm gezien)


u zei : 


> Ik geloof in een voorloper, een 'stamvader' die verder vertakte en uiteindelijk resulteerde in de huidige apen, mensapen en homo-sapiens. We stammen dus niet van 'de apen' af. Hoewel je dit in spreektaal vaak wel zegt. Wellicht stammen sommigen van de ezels af.


Als we naar de huidige regering kijken dan zou uw bewering dat sommigen van ezels afstammen hier een duidelijke bewijsvoering in kunnen vinden.

U zei : 


> Soms is het theorie, soms is het aan zekerheid grenzend bewijs, soms is het onomstotelijk bewezen. Het is in ieder geval zekerder en logischer dan de verhalen van Mohammed of het oude testament. Dat mist elke zekerheid en de stelligheid om hier aan vast te houden geeft de indruk niet met van aapachtigen afstammenden van doen te hebben.


U tracht tot 2 maal aan toe de indruk te wekken dat ik van een ezel zou afstammen.




> Zo kwam ik achter mijn eigen fout en die geef ik dan ook toe, was niet slim. De tweede fout van vandaag overigens, was ook niet slim


Mis derde fout, en hoewel een ezel zich over het algemeen niet driemaal aan dezelfde steen stoot, heeft u het zojuist wel gedaan.

salaam,

----------


## catch22

Even voor de goede orde, de keuze tussen evolutie of Adam en Eva, is kiezen tussen appels of peren. Als de evolutietheorie fout is, is daarmee Adam en Eva niet bewezen en vice versa. Evolutietheorie is wetenschappelijk, het scheppingsverhaal niet (alleen na interpretatie). 

Wetenschap is gebaseerd op empirisme en rationalisme  op waarneming en logica. Een theorie bestaat uit stelling(en) die logischerwijs elkaar niet tegenspreken en empirisch getoetst kunnen worden. Als ik dan genesis beschouw (interpreteer), kom ik tot de volgende belangrijke feiten:

1.	we hebben allen een stamvader en een stammoeder.
2.	het heelal (en ook de aarde en het leven) werd in zes dagen geschapen. 
3.	de mens werd op de laatste dag geschapen.

Deze stellingen zijn niet tegenstrijdig en zonder overlap.
Zo kunnen er waarschijnlijk meer feiten bepaald worden. Voordat we de evolutie en de schepping kunnen vergelijken moeten deze feiten bepaald worden. Beeldspraak (of een beroep daarop) kan nooit bewezen noch ontkrachtigd worden. Alleen het geinterpreteerde Genesis kan getoetst worden (wat is letterlijk en wat figuurlijk).

De stelling van de evolutietheorie:

Natuurlijke selectie: De best aangepaste overleeft. Er is een willekeurige variatie, en natuurlijke selectie schift.

We zien dat stelling 1) van de schepping niet wordt uitgesloten door de evolutietheorie. Geen direkte tegenspraak.

Stelling 2) van de schepping is vooral in tegenspraak met de huidige dateringen van fossielen en de tijdsbepalingen van het heelal door de sterrenkunde (natuurkunde). Datering van de fossielen is (vaak) gebaseerd op radioactief verval (en weer een andere tak van wetenschap). 

Stelling 3) is wel direkt in tegenstelling met de evolutietheorie. 

Voor een inhoudelijke discussie, lijkt me bovenstaande opbouw zinnig. Anders krijgen we (zoals zo vaak) alleen een willekeurige discussie wat wel\niet is bewezen in de evolutietheorie, in de genetica, in de natuurkunde, etc.

----------


## michiel mans

Beste Amin, u schreef,




> Mis derde fout, en hoewel een ezel zich over het algemeen niet driemaal aan dezelfde steen stoot, heeft u het zojuist wel gedaan.


Touche, die zet is u. Zie mij als een 'ezel' die zich in het 'apenkamp' waant.

----------


## IbnRushd

> Even voor de goede orde, de keuze tussen evolutie of Adam en Eva, is kiezen tussen appels of peren. Als de evolutietheorie fout is, is daarmee Adam en Eva niet bewezen en vice versa. Evolutietheorie is wetenschappelijk, het scheppingsverhaal niet (alleen na interpretatie). 
> 
> Wetenschap is gebaseerd op empirisme en rationalisme  op waarneming en logica. Een theorie bestaat uit stelling(en) die logischerwijs elkaar niet tegenspreken en empirisch getoetst kunnen worden. Als ik dan genesis beschouw (interpreteer), kom ik tot de volgende belangrijke feiten:
> 
> 1. we hebben allen een stamvader en een stammoeder.
> 2. het heelal (en ook de aarde en het leven) werd in zes dagen geschapen. 
> 3. de mens werd op de laatste dag geschapen.
> 
> Deze stellingen zijn niet tegenstrijdig en zonder overlap.
> ...


Stelling 1) eens.

Stelling 2) Om bij de wortel te beginnen, heb ik vernomen dat zowel de evolutietheorie als de Qoran spreekt over de oerknal. Echter, de verschil is is voornamelijk de manier hoe de wezens zich hebben gevolueerd.
Kun jij mij vertellen hoe de aminozuren per toeval is gevormd in anorganische moleculen. Aminozuren vormden weer op hun beurt per toeval eiwitten en tot slot vormde de eiwitten per toeval levende wezens?

Kun je me ook vertellen hoe lang dit klein 'nietig' wezentje leefde?

Kun je me ook vertellen hoe dit wezentje tot leven is gewekt.

Want dit zit namelijk me behoorlijk dwars.

Wetenschappers beschikken namelijk over deze elementen: aminozuren, eiwitten en andere stoffen. Waarom is het voor hen zo moeilijk om zo een leventje te kweken? Iets in elkaar zetten zonder het product te produceren moet toch niet problematisch zijn?

Topsporters krijgen zomaar een hartaanval? Wie geeft leven en wie laat sterven?

----------


## Eelke

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Kun jij mij vertellen hoe de aminozuren per toeval is gevormd in anorganische moleculen. Aminozuren vormden weer op hun beurt per toeval eiwitten en tot slot vormde de eiwitten per toeval levende wezens?
> 
> Kun je me ook vertellen hoe lang dit klein 'nietig' wezentje leefde?
> 
> Kun je me ook vertellen hoe dit wezentje tot leven is gewekt.
> 
> Want dit zit namelijk me behoorlijk dwars.*


En dan geloof je wel in een schepper die er dan toevallig was. Wat is het verschil dan met evolutie anders dan dat de schepper een stapje hoger staat. Stel wij maken een levend wezen. Wij zijn dan de schepper maar maakt dat ons dan ook God? Moeten wij dan aanbeden worden? 




> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Wetenschappers beschikken namelijk over deze elementen: aminozuren, eiwitten en andere stoffen. Waarom is het voor hen zo moeilijk om zo een leventje te kweken? Iets in elkaar zetten zonder het product te produceren moet toch niet problematisch zijn?*


Er bestaat prachtige apperatuur om DNA te maken. 





> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Topsporters krijgen zomaar een hartaanval? Wie geeft leven en wie laat sterven?*


Leven geeft leven, en leven laat ook sterven.

Groet, groet Eelke

----------


## IbnRushd

> En dan geloof je wel in een schepper die er dan toevallig was. Wat is het verschil dan met evolutie anders dan dat de schepper een stapje hoger staat. Stel wij maken een levend wezen. Wij zijn dan de schepper maar maakt dat ons dan ook God? Moeten wij dan aanbeden worden?


Daar gaan we weer.

Schepper is aannemelijker dan dingen ontkennen die er niet zijn. 

Is het niet mogelijk dat de tijd geschapen is.

Is het niet mogelijk dat leven en sterven geschapen zijn?

Is het niet mogelijk dat on(z)s(e) ratio beperkt is?

Hoe lang kunnen we het draadje volgen?

U zult onwaarschijnlijk mij de vraag stellen hoe de Schepper is ontstaan.
Heb jij ooit een touw gezien. Een touw heeft zowel zijn beginpunt als zijn eindpunt. Wanneer het een sliert betreft zonder dat de begin- en eindpunt verbonden zijn, kun jij mij het begin en het einde aanwijzen. Ja, dat kun je! Kun je het ook aanwijzen wanneer ik deze twee punten met elkaar verbind? Nee, dat kun je niet! 

De Schepper heeft geen begin noch einde. Deze logica is geloofwaardiger dan de oerknal als een toeval bestempelen.




> Er bestaat prachtige apparatuur om DNA te maken.


Mensen kunnen alleen dingen nabootsen. Leven geven is voor hen onmogelijk.
Wat betreft die apparatuur: dit apparaat kan slechts dingen klakkeloos overnemen, zonder de oorspronkelijkheid weg te halen.

Recent is er een abstracte DNA cellen bekend gemaakt. Voor hen is nog steeds de vraag wat precies/concreet de cellen als taak hebben.

Deze wetenschappers onderzoeken zaken wat complexer in elkaar ligt dan de geneesmiddelen te vinden voor Kanker en AIDS. Wat voor mijn onlogisch klinkt.
Je verschiet je weer te ver van het goede, beste Eeke. Je hoopt vurig op een antwoordt. Ik kan slechts tegen je zeggen: droom maar lekker fijn.

----------


## Eelke

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Daar gaan we weer.
> 
> Schepper is aannemelijker dan dingen ontkennen die er niet zijn.*


Hmmm, voor mij is de schepper niet zo aannemelijk hoor. 




> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Is het niet mogelijk dat de tijd geschapen is.
> 
> Is het niet mogelijk dat leven en sterven geschapen zijn?
> 
> Is het niet mogelijk dat on(z)s(e) ratio beperkt is?*


Is allemaal mogelijk, maar ik zie geen aanwijzingen dat het ook zo is gegaan. 




> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Hoe lang kunnen we het draadje volgen?
> 
> U zult onwaarschijnlijk mij de vraag stellen hoe de Schepper is ontstaan.
> Heb jij ooit een touw gezien. Een touw heeft zowel zijn beginpunt als zijn eindpunt. Wanneer het een sliert betreft zonder dat de begin- en eindpunt verbonden zijn, kun jij mij het begin en het einde aanwijzen. Ja, dat kun je! Kun je het ook aanwijzen wanneer ik deze twee punten met elkaar verbind? Nee, dat kun je niet! 
> 
> De Schepper heeft geen begin noch einde. Deze logica is geloofwaardiger dan de oerknal als een toeval bestempelen.*


Waarom? Wat is het verschil tussen toeval en een schepper die we nog nooit hebben gezien. Verder zegt niemand dat de oerknal toeval is, de wetenschap zegt dat ze daar nog geen antwoord voor hebben. 




> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Mensen kunnen alleen dingen nabootsen. Leven geven is voor hen onmogelijk. Wat betreft die apparatuur: dit apparaat kan slechts dingen klakkeloos overnemen, zonder de oorspronkelijkheid weg te halen.
> 
> Recent is er een abstracte DNA cellen bekend gemaakt. Voor hen is nog steeds de vraag wat precies/concreet de cellen als taak hebben.
> 
> Deze wetenschappers onderzoeken zaken wat complexer in elkaar ligt dan de geneesmiddelen te vinden voor Kanker en AIDS. Wat voor mijn onlogisch klinkt.*


We hebben nu redelijk door hoe DNA in elkaar zit. In de afgelopen 50 jaar hebben we een flink stuk kennis opgedaan over DNA en ik denk dat we over 50 jaar DNA kunnen bouwen zoals we willen. Dan is er weer een stukje "goddelijk" omgezet in "natuurlijk". Blijft zo langzamerhand niet echt veel meer over vind je ook niet. 




> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Je verschiet je weer te ver van het goede, beste Eeke. Je hoopt vurig op een antwoordt. Ik kan slechts tegen je zeggen: droom maar lekker fijn.*


Dit zal wel een eindeloze discussie worden. Ik heb meer vertrouwen in de wetenschap dan in een oud boek. Maar goed ik "droom" wel verder. Blijf jij dan maar lekker in je sprookjes geloven. 

Groet, groet Eelke

----------


## IbnRushd

beste Eeke,




> Hmmm, voor mij is de schepper niet zo aannemelijk hoor.


Geen commentaar. Al weet je niet wat je zegt.




> Is allemaal mogelijk, maar ik zie geen aanwijzingen dat het ook zo is gegaan.


Dat komt omdat je daar nooit in wilt verdiepen. Jouw dogma vertelt dat Schepper buitengesloten is. Wat jij doet, met alle respect, is een kant kiezen zonder kritisch te zijn aan beide kanten.




> Waarom? Wat is het verschil tussen toeval en een schepper die we nog nooit hebben gezien. Verder zegt niemand dat de oerknal toeval is, de wetenschap zegt dat ze daar nog geen antwoord voor hebben.


De wetenschappers hebben wel degelijk een antwoord. Een antwoord die jij graag niet wilt horen. Er zijn tal wetenschappers die aan 'onze' kant scharen. Veel wetenschappers, ook recent op het nieuws, dat er wel een 'Schepper' moet zijn. Deze Schepper zou wel eens het antwoordt kunnen zijn op de onbeantwoorde vragen.




> We hebben nu redelijk door hoe DNA in elkaar zit. In de afgelopen 50 jaar hebben we een flink stuk kennis opgedaan over DNA en ik denk dat we over 50 jaar DNA kunnen bouwen zoals we willen. Dan is er weer een stukje "goddelijk" omgezet in "natuurlijk". Blijft zo langzamerhand niet echt veel meer over vind je ook niet.


Doei!

In het midden van de 20e eeuw legden electro-microscopen deze ingewikkelde strukturen in levende wezens bloot. De ontdekking van de inwendige struktuur van een levende cel, openbaarde een ingewikkelde en regelmatige struktuur welke de aanname van 'spontstane oorsprong' (spontaneous generation) geheel weerlegd.

In de 50er jaren ondekten de twee wetenschappers, James Watson en Frances Kreak, de struktuur van de DNA-molecuul in de cel-kern. Deze ontdekking bevestigde het feit wederom dat de complexiteit veel groter was dan men zich had voorgesteld. Ondanks het feit dat hij een evolutionist was, bekende Frances Kreak die de Nobel prijs kreeg voor zijn ontdekking, dat een dergelijke complexe struktuur niet spontaan kan zijn ontstaan.

DNA is een grote molecule die voortkomt in de kern van elke levende cel. Alle fisieke kenmerken die een levende cel bezit, zijn gecodeerd opgeslagen in deze spiraalvormige molecuul.
Alle informatie met betrekking tot ons lichaam, zoals de kleur van onze ogen, inwendige struktuur van onze organen tot aan de vorm en functie van individuele cellen zijn geprogrammeerd in de verschillende secties van DNA genaamd 'genen'. De DNA code bestaat uit een reeks van vier verschillende molecullen. Als elk van deze vier molecullen wordt vergeleken met een brief, dan kan DNA worden gezien als een databank dat bestaat uit een alfabet van vier letters.

Alle informatie met betrekking tot het lichaam wordt in deze databank opgeslagen. De inhoud van de DNA komt neer op een bibliotheek van 1000 boekdelen van elk 500 pagina's. 
Deze ongeloofelijke omvang aan inhoud, wordt bewaard in de kern van *een cel*  *dat niet groter is dan een honderdste milimiter* . 

*Kansberekeningen hebben aangetoond, dat de kans op het bij toeval ontstaan van een enkele DNA molecuul, nul is* . De tijd dat het duurt om een enkele DNA ketting op een proefondervindelijke wijze in de juiste sequentie in elkaar te zetten, zou langer duren dan de leeftijd van de aarde,naar de schatting van de evolutionisten. Het is vrijwel zeker, dat een dergelijke perfecte structuur niet spontaan kan zijn ontstaan als gevolg van toevaligheden. Het kan alleen maar het werk zijn van een Maker met onbegrensde Wijsheid en Macht.
De evolutie theorie welke zwaar leunt op toevalligheden, is met de ongelovelijke complexiteit van DNA, ongeloofwaardig en onverdedigbaar (collapsed) geworden.





> Dit zal wel een eindeloze discussie worden. Ik heb meer vertrouwen in de wetenschap dan in een oud boek. Maar goed ik "droom" wel verder. Blijf jij dan maar lekker in je sprookjes geloven.


Dit 'oude' boek heeft meer te bieden dan wat jij voorgeschreven krijgt.

----------


## Eelke

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *beste Eelke,
> 
> Geen commentaar. Al weet je niet wat je zegt.*


Ook goed. 




> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Dat komt omdat je daar nooit in wilt verdiepen. Jouw dogma vertelt dat Schepper buitengesloten is. Wat jij doet, met alle respect, is een kant kiezen zonder kritisch te zijn aan beide kanten.*


Ik wil best een schepper accepteren hoor. Ik zie alleen op dit moment daar geen aanleiding toe. Als er dan al een schepper is waarom hebben we dan al duizenden jaren niets van hem vernomen. 




> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *De wetenschappers hebben wel degelijk een antwoord. Een antwoord die jij graag niet wilt horen. Er zijn tal wetenschappers die aan 'onze' kant scharen. Veel wetenschappers, ook recent op het nieuws, dat er wel een 'Schepper' moet zijn. Deze Schepper zou wel eens het antwoordt kunnen zijn op de onbeantwoorde vragen.*


Er zijn ook genoeg die het niet met je eens zijn. Als je echter goed nadenkt over een schepper dan kan de aarde gisteren wel geschapen zijn. Compleet met alle historie, alle mensen en alle gedachten erbij. Ik zie namelijk geen enkele reden waarom dat niet zou kunnen. Ik blijf liever bij verklaringen die redelijk bewijsbaar zijn. Zelfs al moet ik dan leven met een aantal vragen zonder antwoord. 




> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *<structuur van DNA>
> 
> Kansberekeningen hebben aangetoond, dat de kans op het bij toeval ontstaan van een enkele DNA molecuul, nul is . De tijd dat het duurt om een enkele DNA ketting op een proefondervindelijke wijze in de juiste sequentie in elkaar te zetten, zou langer duren dan de leeftijd van de aarde,naar de schatting van de evolutionisten. Het is vrijwel zeker, dat een dergelijke perfecte structuur niet spontaan kan zijn ontstaan als gevolg van toevaligheden. Het kan alleen maar het werk zijn van een Maker met onbegrensde Wijsheid en Macht.
> De evolutie theorie welke zwaar leunt op toevalligheden, is met de ongelovelijke complexiteit van DNA, ongeloofwaardig en onverdedigbaar (collapsed) geworden.*


Ook hier valt nog wel het nodige af te dingen. Chemisch zijn er niet zoveel paden die je kunt lopen. Enkele daarvan zijn zeker interessant genoeg om verder uit te zoeken. Zie ook een artikel uit Natuur &Techniek. RNA en DNA 

Verder heb je de beschikking over 300 miljard zonne stelsels met elk 300 miljard zonnen. Zelfs een heel erg kleine kans is best nog wel groot bij zoveel verschillende zonnestelsels. Een kans van nul is dus ook niet helemaal waar. Voor een enkel zonnestelsel is het misschien vrijwel nul maar voor het hele universum valt het wel mee. 




> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Dit 'oude' boek heeft meer te bieden dan wat jij voorgeschreven krijgt.*


Vast, maar nee dank je. 

Groet, groet Eelke

----------


## IbnRushd

> Ik wil best een schepper accepteren hoor. Ik zie alleen op dit moment daar geen aanleiding toe. Als er dan al een schepper is waarom hebben we dan al duizenden jaren niets van hem vernomen.


Wij, gelovigen, hebben heel wat van Hem vernomen.




> Er zijn ook genoeg die het niet met je eens zijn. Als je echter goed nadenkt over een schepper dan kan de aarde gisteren wel geschapen zijn. Compleet met alle historie, alle mensen en alle gedachten erbij. Ik zie namelijk geen enkele reden waarom dat niet zou kunnen. Ik blijf liever bij verklaringen die redelijk bewijsbaar zijn. Zelfs al moet ik dan leven met een aantal vragen zonder antwoord.


Voor mij zijn ze niet redelijk bewijsbaar. Ik hou niet zo van gatekaas  :duim:  
In een Schepper geloven kent geen kwaad.





> Vast, maar nee dank je.


  :Confused:  Ik heb je niks aanbevolen. Was slechts een reactie.

tot ziens

----------


## catch22

Beste IbnRushd,

Allereerst nogmaals, de wetenschappelijke juistheid van de koran kan je alleen aantonen door de feiten die hierin opgeschreven staan te toetsen met de fysische werkelijkheid. De onjuistheid\onwaarschijnlijkheid van sommige wetenschappelijke theorieen ter berde brengen, staat geheel op zichzelf en impliceert niets.




> Kun jij mij vertellen hoe de aminozuren per toeval is gevormd in anorganische moleculen. Aminozuren vormden weer op hun beurt per toeval eiwitten en tot slot vormde de eiwitten per toeval levende wezens?



de oudste tekenen van leven dateren momenteel van 3.45 miljard jaar geleden, 300 miljoen jaar nadat de korst van de aare voldoende was afgekoeld om vloeibaar water mogelijk te maken. We spreken dan over een-cellige wezens. Hierna was er echter van een langdurige matheidsprake inzake de ontwikkeling van deze cellen. Pas 800 miljoen jaar geleden verschenen er meercellige organismes. Echt kermis werd het pas bij de zogeheten cambrische explosie, ongeveer 550 miljoen jaar geleden. Een uitbarsting van evolutionaire scheppingsdrang! 300 miljoen later waren echter 96% van al deze soorten alweer verdwenen. 

Afijn, dit als korte geschiedenis. 

Emil Fischer heeft laten zien (rond 1850) dat uit anorganische verbindingen organische verbindingen kunnen worden gemaakt. 

S.Miller heeft in 1952 aangetoond hoe aminozuren kunnen worden gevormd uit een kolf met gassen (methaan, kooldioxide, enz.).
Later is ook aangetoond dat mogelijk is om de kernzuur-bouwstenen van DNA en RNA te maken. 

Het kan DUS. Echter,..... nu per toeval. Een goed punt, zoals je zei is dat lang niet onomstreden. De aarde bestaat te kort om het ontstaan van leven waarschijnlijk te maken vanuit puur toeval, zo zeggen in eder geval een aantal wetenschappers (Zie bv. Shapiro, Origins: A sceptic guide to the creation of life) . De (voor zover ik bekend ben) nieuwe theorieen zoeken in de richting van spontane orde in complexe dissipatieve (en adaptieve) systemen, de evolutietheorie waar elk toeval evenveel kans heeft om plaats te vinden, wordt door deze theorie ondersteund doordat het aantal mogelijkheden afneemt. Maar, de prebiotische scheikunde is een vak waar nog veel kansen liggen voor de jonge wetenschappers.



groet, cornelis.

----------


## Eelke

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Voor mij zijn ze niet redelijk bewijsbaar. Ik hou niet zo van gatekaas  In een Schepper geloven kent geen kwaad.
> *


In sprookjes ook niet. 

Maar goed als jij je leven zo in wilt delen, prima. Ik denk er echter iets anders over. 

Groet, groet Eelke

----------


## IbnRushd

> In sprookjes ook niet.


Over sprookjes gesproken

Waarom de overgang van water naar land onmogelijk is

Evolutionisten beweren dat op een dag een wezen dat in het water leefde, opeens naar het land overstapte en tot een landdier omgevormd werd. Er is een aantal duidelijke redenen waarom deze overgang onmogelijk is:

1) Het dragen van het gewicht: zeedieren hebben geen problemen met het dragen van hun eigen gewicht. Daarentegen verbruiken landdieren ongeveer 40% van hun energie bij het meeslepen van hun eigen lichaam. Wezens die de overstap van het water naar het land maken, zouden een nieuw spieren- en beenderenstelsel moeten ontwikkelen om de vereiste energie die daar tegelijkertijd voor nodig is te kunnen produceren, die kan onmogelijk door toevallige veranderingen gevormd worden.

2) Het vasthouden van de warmte: op het land kan de temperatuur snel veranderen en fluctueert een flink aantal graden. Een landdier heeft een lichaamsmechanisme dat tegen zulke grote temperatuurschommelingen kan. Maar in de zee verandert de temperatuur maar langzaam en die verandering geschiedt maar over een klein aantal graden. Een levend organisme dat een lichaamssysteem heeft dat gereguleerd wordt door de constante temperatuur van de zee, heeft bescherming nodig om te zorgen dat het niet door de temperatuurswisselingen die op het land bestaan, geschaad wordt. Het gaat volledig tegen de natuur in om te beweren, dat vissen zo'n systeem door willekeurige mutaties hebben gekregen zodra ze op het land kwamen.

3) Het gebruik van water. Hoewel essentieel voor het metabolisme, kunnen water en vloeistoffen slechts beperkt gebruikt worden gezien de schaarste van waterbronnen op land. Om vochtverlies te beperken moet de huid bijvoorbeeld zodanig ontworpen zijn dat er niet teveel water verloren raakt, maar dat hij toch tot een zeker niveau kan transpireren. Daarom hebben landdieren het gevoel van dorst, iets wat zeedieren niet hebben. Daarnaast is de huid van zeedieren niet geschikt voor een leefmilieu buiten het water.

4) Nieren: Zeedieren kunnen gemakkelijk van hun afvalmateriaal afkomen, en wel in het bijzonder van de ammonia, door die in hun lichaam te filteren, want in hun leefomgeving is een overvloed aan water. Op het land moet het water economisch gebruikt worden. Daarom hebben deze levende wezens een systeem van nieren. Dankzij de nieren wordt de ammonia opgeslagen en in ureum veranderd en er wordt maar een minimale hoeveelheid water gebruikt voor de afstoting daarvan. Daarom moeten er nieuwe systemen gevormd worden om aan de behoefte van de nier te kunnen voldoen. Kort gezegd moeten de dieren die van het water naar het land overstappen, opeens een systeem van nieren ontwikkelen.

5) Het ademhalingssysteem: Vissen 'ademen' door het opnemen van opgeloste zuurstof in het water dat langs hun kieuwen gaat. Zij kunnen niet langer dan een paar minuten buiten het water in leven blijven. Om op het land te kunnen leven, moeten zij opeens een perfect systeem van longen ontwikkelen.

Het is zeker onmogelijk dat al deze drastische fysiologische veranderingen in hetzelfde organisme opeens en tegelijkertijd plaatsvonden. 


Schildpadden waren altijd schildpadden

De evolutietheorie kan basisgroepen van levende wezens zoals vissen en reptielen niet verklaren, noch kan zij de oorsprong van de soorten in deze groepen verklaren. Bijvoorbeeld, schildpadden, die een soort reptielen zijn, komen plotseling in het fossielenarchief voor met hun unieke schild. Om van de evolutionistische bron te citeren: "in het midden van het Trias (ongeveer 175.000.000 jaar geleden) waren haar (schildpadden) leden al talrijk en vertoonden de basiskarakteristieken van de schildpad. De schakel tussen de schildpadden en cotylsaurus, waarvan schildpadden waarschijnlijk afstammen, ontbreekt bijna geheel (Encyclopaedia Brittanica, 1971, vol. 22, p. 418).

Er is geen verschil tussen de fossielen van oude schildpadden en de moderne exemplaren van deze soort. Eenvoudig uitgedrukt: "Schildpadden zijn niet gevolueerd, het zijn altijd schildpadden geweest vanaf het moment dat zij geschapen zijn.


tot ziens en veel geluk

----------


## catch22

IbnRushd, 

ik pak een aantal quotes,




> Wij, gelovigen, hebben heel wat van Hem vernomen.


inderdaad - de gelovigen. Vanuit de wetenschappelijke hoek is er echter geen enkel bewijs. 





> Wat jij doet, met alle respect, is een kant kiezen zonder kritisch te zijn aan beide kanten.


Dit heb ik al es eerder ook tegen jou gezegd. Als je wilt kunnen we je antwoord ook nog bespreken. Je droeg namelijk argumenten aan die een christen of een jood exact hetzelfde zou kunnen aandragen vanuit zijn geloof.




> Er zijn tal wetenschappers die aan 'onze' kant scharen. Veel wetenschappers, ook recent op het nieuws, dat er wel een 'Schepper' moet zijn


'De wetenschappers', 'onze kant', 'de schepper' - dat kan ech niet. In ieder geval dit: ook joden en christenen en de indianen en nog wel wat - zij geloven ook allemaal in schepping. Horen die allemaal bij 'jouw kant'? Is het een potje voetbal met de atheisten tegen de gelovigen? Of de moslims tegen iedereen die niet met ons is? Zo zwart-wit is het niet.

Wat beweren deze wetenschappers dan? wat is de schepping dan exact, welke fysische feiten, en hoe en waar zijn die getoetst?

groet, 
cornelis

----------


## catch22

> Schildpadden waren altijd schildpadden


Je voorbeeld is juist prachtig aansluitend op de evolutietheorie. Schildpadden hebben inderdaad een 'ouder concept', ze hebben veel minder met zoogdieren te maken bijvoorbeeld (en bijna ieder mens voelt dat instinctief ook zo - het zijn beesten uit de oudheid). Schildpadden worden trouwens ook zeer oud (dit is een indicatie dat de adaptatie van dieren langzaam gaat). En, 175 mijoen jaar is niet zo lang voor de evolutie, zie mijn voorgaande posts. 

Of heel simplistisch gezegd - never change a winning team.

----------


## IbnRushd

> inderdaad - de gelovigen. Vanuit de wetenschappelijke hoek is er echter geen enkel bewijs.


Van beide kanten niet. Alhoewel wij een geloof hebben staat het los van de wetenschap. De wetenschap heeft nog steeds niet de materialistische filosofische theorie bewezen.




> Dit heb ik al es eerder ook tegen jou gezegd. Als je wilt kunnen we je antwoord ook nog bespreken. Je droeg namelijk argumenten aan die een christen of een jood exact hetzelfde zou kunnen aandragen vanuit zijn geloof.


Ieder zn context, mn beste vriend.




> 'De wetenschappers', 'onze kant', 'de schepper' - dat kan ech niet. In ieder geval dit: ook joden en christenen en de indianen en nog wel wat - zij geloven ook allemaal in schepping. Horen die allemaal bij 'jouw kant'? Is het een potje voetbal met de atheisten tegen de gelovigen? Of de moslims tegen iedereen die niet met ons is? Zo zwart-wit is het niet.


vandaar die aanhalingstekens. Met onze kant bedoel ik juist de erkenning van een Schepper. Je kunt zeggen dat alle gelovigen bij elkaar en degene die een Schepper erkent in n kant staan.
We hoeven dit ook niet verder te concretiseren, want daar ging het niet om.




> Wat beweren deze wetenschappers dan? wat is de schepping dan exact, welke fysische feiten, en hoe en waar zijn die getoetst?


Alles begint met een theorie. Denk maar aan de theorie van darwin. Tot heden is zijn theorie nog steeds niet geloofwaardig.

In een Schepper geloven is makkelijker en aannemelijker dan het onwaarneembare te zoeken.
Hoe dieper deze wetenschappers gaan, hoe moeilijker voor hen het wordt.
Je kunt het zien als een duik in de Atlantische Oceaan. Hoe dieper men gaat hoe zwarter het wordt.

----------


## Eelke

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Over sprookjes gesproken
> 
> Waarom de overgang van water naar land onmogelijk is
> 
> Evolutionisten beweren dat op een dag een wezen dat in het water leefde, opeens naar het land overstapte en tot een landdier omgevormd werd. Er is een aantal duidelijke redenen waarom deze overgang onmogelijk is:
> 
> 1) Het dragen van het gewicht
> 2) Het vasthouden van de warmte
> ...


De wetenschap heeft hier toch andere iedeen over: Van vin naar voet 




> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Het is zeker onmogelijk dat al deze drastische fysiologische veranderingen in hetzelfde organisme opeens en tegelijkertijd plaatsvonden.*


Waarom moet het plotseling "opeens en tegelijkertijd"? Een dier kan eeuwen op de scheiding tussen eb en vloed liggen zonder zich helemaal aan te passen voor land. Beetje bij beetje is heel goed mogelijk op deze aarde gezien de eb en vloed. 




> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Schildpadden waren altijd schildpadden
> 
> (knip)
> 
> Er is geen verschil tussen de fossielen van oude schildpadden en de moderne exemplaren van deze soort. Eenvoudig uitgedrukt: "Schildpadden zijn niet gevolueerd, het zijn altijd schildpadden geweest vanaf het moment dat zij geschapen zijn.
> 
> tot ziens en veel geluk*


Een krokodil is ook nooit veel veranderd in zijn bestaan. Als er geen druk is vanuit de omgeving is het ook niet nodig om te veranderen. Aanpassingen in door evolutie komen alleen maar door een noodzaak om te veranderen.

Maar goed zo kunnen we nog uren door blijven gaan. Lijkt me niet verstandig omdat we beide toch niet van mening zullen veranderen. Maar zoals ik al zei, als jij je gelukkig voelt in je geloof moet je dat vooral doen. Van mij zul je geen last hebben hoewel ik op sommige punten een afwijkende mening heb. 

Groet, groet Eelke

----------


## catch22

> In een Schepper geloven is makkelijker en aannemelijker dan het onwaarneembare te zoeken


klopt als een bus. En daar trek ik vele conclusies uit. 

Maar okee - je gelooft in een schepper - in zijn schepping. En die schepping is .... Adam & Eva, maar wat nog meer dan? Dat alles blijft zoals het is - geen evolutie? Of geen evolutie naar verschillende soorten toe,maar wel een variatie binnen het soort? Is stap van honden naar wolven te erkennen? of de stap van een teckel naar een dobberman? Of geen van allen?





> materialistische filosofische theorie


wat is dat precies? dat er geen wereld is behalve het fysisch waarneembare, zoiets?

----------


## IbnRushd

> Waarom moet het plotseling "opeens en tegelijkertijd"? Een dier kan eeuwen op de scheiding tussen eb en vloed liggen zonder zich helemaal aan te passen voor land. Beetje bij beetje is heel goed mogelijk op deze aarde gezien de eb en vloed.


Een oog bestaat uit duizenden delen. En elke deel heeft zijn taak. Als je een van deze delen verwijderd dan wordt men blind.

Kun je me vertellen, aangezien ik de procudere moet volgen, hoe zoiets is gevolueerd?
Is een wezen al miljoenen jaar blind geweest, voordat hij zijn laatste onderdeel van het oog heeft gekregen?

Of zeg je de wezen heeft bewust een oog met alles erop en eraan van de evolutie gekregen?

----------


## Eelke

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Een oog bestaat uit duizenden delen. En elke deel heeft zijn taak. Als je een van deze delen verwijderd dan wordt men blind.
> 
> Kun je me vertellen, aangezien ik de procudere moet volgen, hoe zoiets is gevolueerd?
> Is een wezen al miljoenen jaar blind geweest, voordat hij zijn laatste onderdeel van het oog heeft gekregen?
> 
> Of zeg je de wezen heeft bewust een oog met alles erop en eraan van de evolutie gekregen?*


Gevonden in het engels: 

_Here's how some scientists think some eyes may have evolved: The simple light-sensitive spot on the skin of some ancestral creature gave it some tiny survival advantage, perhaps allowing it to evade a predator. Random changes then created a depression in the light-sensitive patch, a deepening pit that made "vision" a little sharper. At the same time, the pit's opening gradually narrowed, so light entered through a small aperture, like a pinhole camera. 

Every change had to confer a survival advantage, no matter how slight. Eventually, the light-sensitive spot evolved into a retina, the layer of cells and pigment at the back of the human eye. Over time a lens formed at the front of the eye. It could have arisen as a double-layered transparent tissue containing increasing amounts of liquid that gave it the convex curvature of the human eye. 

In fact, eyes corresponding to every stage in this sequence have been found in existing living species. The existence of this range of less complex light-sensitive structures supports scientists' hypotheses about how complex eyes like ours could evolve. The first animals with anything resembling an eye lived about 550 million years ago. And, according to one scientist's calculations, only 364,000 years would have been needed for a camera-like eye to evolve from a light-sensitive patch. Bron_ 

In het complete artikel is een leuk detail aangestipt: Als je alle soorten ogen in de natuur bij elkaar pakt heeft de mens zeker niet de beste. Als er dus een schepper was heeft hij maar een beetje lopen rommelen bij de mensen. 

Groet, groet Eelke

----------


## IbnRushd

Het artikel dat je zojuist hebt geplaatst beantwoordt mijn vraag niet. Het is een vage artikel.




> Als je alle soorten ogen in de natuur bij elkaar pakt heeft de mens zeker niet de beste. Als er dus een schepper was heeft hij maar een beetje lopen rommelen bij de mensen.


Biologen beweren anders. Maar ja, je kunt er niks aan doen. Immers je bent geen bioloog.

A

----------


## catch22

wat beweren DE biologen dan?

en wat was nu die materialistische filosofische theorie?

----------


## IbnRushd

> wat beweren DE biologen dan?


Op National Geograpy lieten ze wat anders zien. Hoe ik het had begrepen is juist dat elke wezen de nodige middelen heeft om zich voor te leven. Voor ons, mensen, kan het fataal zijn als wij bijv. beter konden ruiken of zien of horen. 
Voor honden bijv. is het belangrijk dat ze goed kunnen ruiken. Voor adelaar is het weer belangrijk dat ze goed kunnen zien.




> en wat was nu die materialistische filosofische theorie?


de evolutietheorie

----------


## Canaris

Voor honden bijv. is het belangrijk dat ze goed kunnen ruiken. Voor adelaar is het weer belangrijk dat ze goed kunnen zien


einde quote

Nog nooit zon complete en eenvoudige uitleg voor de evolutie theorie gelezen

dank je wel

----------


## Eelke

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Het artikel dat je zojuist hebt geplaatst beantwoordt mijn vraag niet. Het is een vage artikel.*


Het artikel legt uit hoe een oog gevormd zou kunnen zijn in de evolutie. Verder legt het artikel uit dat de evolutie nog veel meer "ogen" heeft voortgebracht. 

Maar als je er op staat de vragen nog maar een keer:




> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Een oog bestaat uit duizenden delen. En elke deel heeft zijn taak. Als je een van deze delen verwijderd dan wordt men blind.*


Als je de motor uit een auto sloopt doet hij het inderdaad niet meer. Toch blijft een handkar een voorloper van de auto. Dat je bijna niet meer terug kunt wil niet zeggen dat er geen "mindere" voorgangers waren. 




> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Kun je me vertellen, aangezien ik de procudere moet volgen, hoe zoiets is gevolueerd?*


Lees het artikel maar, daar staat precies in hoe een oog geevolueerd zou kunnen zijn.




> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Is een wezen al miljoenen jaar blind geweest, voordat hij zijn laatste onderdeel van het oog heeft gekregen?*


Zien zoals wij kunnen zien misschien niet, maar ook het onderscheid tussen donker en licht is zien. Als je hiermee begint heb je maar een handvol cellen nodig die op licht reageert. Zo is het waarschijnlijk ook begonnen en zulke "ogen" zijn ook nog steeds aanwezig in de natuur. Daarna komen vormen, grijs tinten, kleur en scherp zien. 




> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Of zeg je de wezen heeft bewust een oog met alles erop en eraan van de evolutie gekregen?*


Nope een oog is in stapjes gegroeid. Volgens mij heb je problemen met het concept van evolutie. Als iedereen blind is, kan het opmerken van licht en donker al een voorsprong zijn. Je hoeft niet in 1 stap naar het eindprodukt toe, in de huidige maatschappij gaat dat ook vrijwel nooit. Overal om je heen zie je evolutie van machine's, kennis, eten, drinken, de hele maatschappij en zelfs in de natuur, bijvoorbeeld van wolf naar hond. Waarom zou dat in het verleden anders geweest zijn.




> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Biologen beweren anders. Maar ja, je kunt er niks aan doen. Immers je bent geen bioloog.*


Een arend kan veel beter zien dan wij dat kunnen. Er zijn dus veel betere ogen beschikbaar dan wij hebben. Dit staat helemaal los van of we dat oog nodig hebben. 




> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Op National Geograpy lieten ze wat anders zien. Hoe ik het had begrepen is juist dat elke wezen de nodige middelen heeft om zich voor te leven. Voor ons, mensen, kan het fataal zijn als wij bijv. beter konden ruiken of zien of horen. 
> Voor honden bijv. is het belangrijk dat ze goed kunnen ruiken. Voor adelaar is het weer belangrijk dat ze goed kunnen zien.*


Bovenstaande past precies in de evolutie. Zonder noodzaak wordt er geen energie gestopt in verbetering. Een arend heeft voordeel bij betere ogen en daarom zijn de arenden met beter zich beter in staat om zich voort te planten. Als een mens met beter zicht beter zou presteren in de natuur zou ook bij de mens het zicht verder ontwikkeld zijn. Dat schijnt echter geen voordelen op te leveren en is dus verdwenen door evolutie. 

De best aangepaste zal namelijk betere mogelijkheden hebben om zich voort te planten. 

Groet, groet Eelke

----------


## nari

De evolutie is een theorie, en een theorie is niet altijd goed/fout. en er zijn nog steeds geen bewijzen terwijl dat mensen nog veel meer weten dan in de tijd van Darwin, en Darwin zelf heeft gezegd dat hij niet kon bewijzen dat de theorie klopt. 
Het is heel makkelijk , wie heeft gezorgd voor het bestaan van evolutie,?
wie ?de evolutie zelf? en waarom zijn we door de eeuwen geleden niet veranderd? omdat de evolutie dacht ,het is genoeg met jullie daag?
de evolutie heeft geen wil . en alles rond ons zegt dat wie voor ons bestaan had gezorgd, had/heeft een wil.

----------


## Eelke

> _Geplaatst door nari_ 
> *De evolutie is een theorie, en een theorie is niet altijd goed/fout. en er zijn nog steeds geen bewijzen terwijl dat mensen nog veel meer weten dan in de tijd van Darwin, en Darwin zelf heeft gezegd dat hij niet kon bewijzen dat de theorie klopt.*


Er zijn genoeg aanwijzingen om het aannemelijk te maken. Het verklaard een hele hoop fossielen en ook waarom de natuur er nu zo uitziet als hij er uitziet. 




> _Geplaatst door nari_ 
> *Het is heel makkelijk , wie heeft gezorgd voor het bestaan van evolutie,? wie ?de evolutie zelf?*


Evolutie heeft geen doel, geen reden en geen stuwende kracht. Evolutie is gewoon een beschrijving van een proces. Breng bijvoorbeeld waterstof en zuurstof bij elkaar en het zal reageren naar water. Heeft dat een doel of reden? Langzaam zijn zo meer complexe moleculen onstaan doordat de omstandigheden hier aanleiding voor gaven. Er wordt dus ook nog steeds onderzocht welke omstandigheden die waren en of we het kunnen reproduceren. 




> _Geplaatst door nari_ 
> *en waarom zijn we door de eeuwen geleden niet veranderd? omdat de evolutie dacht ,het is genoeg met jullie daag? de evolutie heeft geen wil .*


Evolutie werkt het beste op kleine groepen die problemen tegenkomen. De mensheid is er in geslaagd om zich te verspreiden over de aarde en vrijwel nooit is een groep geheel alleen. Verder is de noodzaak om te veranderen ook niet aanwezig omdat de mens zijn eigen omgeving vormt. En geen noodzaak -> geen verandering, kijk maar naar de krokodil, die is al veel langer dan de mensheid hetzelfde. 




> _Geplaatst door nari_ 
> *en alles rond ons zegt dat wie voor ons bestaan had gezorgd, had/heeft een wil.*


Overal om me heen zie ik evolutie en nergens een wil. 

Groet, groet Eelke

----------


## michiel mans

> Geplaatst door nari: 
> en waarom zijn we door de eeuwen geleden niet veranderd? omdat de evolutie dacht ,het is genoeg met jullie daag? de evolutie heeft geen wil


Dat alle facetten van de evolutie nog niet voor honderd procent doorgrond zijn is voor de creationisten genoeg 'bewijs' dat de hele theorie niet klopt. Voor het scheppingsverhaal is nul procent bewijs en het nodige tegenbewijs maar desondanks blijft men daar hardnekkig aan vasthouden. Een zeer vreemde manier van logica.

Verder zijn we wel degelijk blijven evolueren sinds we Homo Sapiens zijn geworden. Langdurig verblijf in extreme kou maakte de Eskimo's wat gedrongener zodat ze minder snel warmte verloren. Indianen in het Amazone gebied zien er ook net iets anders uit dan de Noord-Amerikaanse indianen. Zo zijn er overal kleine en iets grotere verschillen ontstaan.

----------


## nari

.



> michiel mans
> Verder zijn we wel degelijk blijven evolueren sinds we Homo Sapiens zijn geworden. Langdurig verblijf in extreme kou maakte de Eskimo's wat gedrongener zodat ze minder snel warmte verloren. Indianen in het Amazone gebied zien er ook net iets anders uit dan de Noord-Amerikaanse indianen. Zo zijn er overal kleine en iets grotere verschillen ontstaan.


Wat jij hebt genoemd is een van de eigenschappen van de mens,en geen evolutie,anders kan een afrikaan in alaska niet leven en andersom ook,en dat is een van de bewijzen dat de evolutie fout is.
Het verschil tussen mensen in het uiterlijk is een groot bewijs dat de evolutie niet klopt, waarom zijn we van binnen het zelfde terwijl van buiten niet? dat kan alleen maar een ding betekennen,en dat is: de schepper.
De evolutie kan niet denken, weet niet wat slecht/goed voor de mensen zou/zullen zijn.




> Eelke 
> 
> 
> Evolutie werkt het beste op kleine groepen die problemen tegenkomen. De mensheid is er in geslaagd om zich te verspreiden over de aarde en vrijwel nooit is een groep geheel alleen. Verder is de noodzaak om te veranderen ook niet aanwezig omdat de mens zijn eigen omgeving vormt. En geen noodzaak -> geen verandering, kijk maar naar de krokodil, die is al veel langer dan de mensheid hetzelfde.


Waarom gingen de zwarten naar afrika wonen en de balken naar europa? enz enz dat kan de evolutie de verschil toch niet weten en de mens ook niet. 
Het weer in europa is heel anders dan twee eeuwen geleden. waarom zijn we nog steeds het zelfde gebleven?

----------


## Eelke

> _Geplaatst door nari_ 
> *Wat jij hebt genoemd is een van de eigenschappen van de mens,en geen evolutie,anders kan een afrikaan in alaska niet leven en andersom ook,en dat is een van de bewijzen dat de evolutie fout is.*


Waarom wonen er dan geen afrikanen in alaska? Waarom wonen er alleen maar kleine gedrongen mensen. Waarom zijn de mensen in afrika dan zwart en aan de polen blank. Als het toch niets uitmaakt volgens jou, waarom is deze verdeling er dan? Als iedereen door een schepper geschapen is zouden we al eeuwen geleden door elkaar hebben moeten wonen. 




> _Geplaatst door nari_ 
> *Het verschil tussen mensen in het uiterlijk is een groot bewijs dat de evolutie niet klopt, waarom zijn we van binnen het zelfde terwijl van buiten niet? dat kan alleen maar een ding betekennen,en dat is: de schepper. De evolutie kan niet denken, weet niet wat slecht/goed voor de mensen zou/zullen zijn.*


Evolutie denkt ook niet, maar weet wel wat goed en slecht is. Iedereen die dood gaat voordat er nageslacht is, is slecht, iedereen die er wel in slaagt is goed. De korte gedrongen blanke mensen doen het blijkbaar erg goed in alaska, daarom leven ze daar nog. Een blanke in de tropen doet het zonder hulpmiddelen erg slecht. Daarom wonen blanken daar ook pas een paar honderd jaar omdat ze daar vroeger zonder techniek niet toe in staat waren. 




> _Geplaatst door nari_ 
> *Waarom gingen de zwarten naar afrika wonen en de balken naar europa? enz enz dat kan de evolutie de verschil toch niet weten en de mens ook niet.*


Simpel, wie zich niet aan kan passen gaat dood. Dat is het verschil wat de evolutie perfect weet. Wie zich niet aan kan passen en daardoor zich voort kan planten red het gewoon niet. De selectie wordt de gewoon opgelegd doordat blanken het niet goed doen in de hitte en zwarten niet goed doen in de kou. 




> _Geplaatst door nari_ 
> *Het weer in europa is heel anders dan twee eeuwen geleden. waarom zijn we nog steeds het zelfde gebleven?*


Omdat we de omgeving aan hebben gepast aan ons. Een kachel of airco kan het klimaar gewoon aanpassen. Daarom kan de mens nu vrijwel overal wonen, niet omdat we er geschikt voor zijn.

----------


## nari

Heeft de evolutie hersens? dat wist ik niet.
Alles wat je hebt genoemd is tegen de evolutie theorie.

----------


## Eelke

> _Geplaatst door nari_ 
> *Heeft de evolutie hersens? dat wist ik niet.
> Alles wat je hebt genoemd is tegen de evolutie theorie.*


Waar haal je die hersens vandaan? Als iemand dood gaat omdat hij zich niet aan kan passen, daar heeft evolutie geen hersens voor nodig. Het is dan ook gewoon een process, zonder wil, reden of doel. 

Groet, groet Eelke

----------


## michiel mans

Nari schreef,




> Wat jij hebt genoemd is een van de eigenschappen van de mens,en geen evolutie,anders kan een afrikaan in alaska niet leven en andersom ook,en dat is een van de bewijzen dat de evolutie fout is.
> Het verschil tussen mensen in het uiterlijk is een groot bewijs dat de evolutie niet klopt, waarom zijn we van binnen het zelfde terwijl van buiten niet? dat kan alleen maar een ding betekennen,en dat is: de schepper. De evolutie kan niet denken, weet niet wat slecht/goed voor de mensen zou/zullen zijn.


Ik ben bang dat je weinig benul van 'bewijs' hebt. Althans wat voor de wetenschap als bewijs geldt, of als aanwijzing(en). 

Een Afrikaan kan in Alaska leven en een Eskimo in de tropen. Ze zullen er alleen wat meer moeite mee hebben. Ook is een aanpassingsperiode nodig. Dus de aanpassingen zwart, blank, kort en klein zijn volgens jou zo 'geschapen' en niet geevolueerd. Je ontkent de aanwijzingen die op evolutie duiden, OK. Wat zijn dan de bewijzen of aanwijzingen dat ze op schepping duiden?

Iets anders. Waarom heeft de schepper (gristen-joden god en allah) alleen zijn geloof in het M.O geopenbaard, vanwaaruit het zich door de eeuwen heen verspreidde. Waarom moesten andere volkeren op het 'missiewerk' wachten? Er zijn nog steeds volkeren die nog nooit van god of allah gehoord hebben. Als dat leven volgens de bijbel of koran zo belangrijk is waarom is het dan niet wereldwijd op ongeveer hetzelfde moment geopenbaard? Niet logisch.

----------


## Jans Jansos

> _Geplaatst door nari_ 
> *De evolutie is een theorie, en een theorie is niet altijd goed/fout. en er zijn nog steeds geen bewijzen terwijl dat mensen nog veel meer weten dan in de tijd van Darwin, en Darwin zelf heeft gezegd dat hij niet kon bewijzen dat de theorie klopt. 
> Het is heel makkelijk , wie heeft gezorgd voor het bestaan van evolutie,?
> wie ?de evolutie zelf? en waarom zijn we door de eeuwen geleden niet veranderd? omdat de evolutie dacht ,het is genoeg met jullie daag?
> de evolutie heeft geen wil . en alles rond ons zegt dat wie voor ons bestaan had gezorgd, had/heeft een wil.*


Volgens mij veranderen we door de eeuwen wel degelijk als mens, en worden we steeds meer, tastenderwijs naar ons innerlijke en uiterlijke zelf als ons Goddelijk evenbeeld, 1 x 1 x 1 x 1 x 1 x 1 x 1 x 1 x 1 x1 ^ 6 000 000 000 = 1 geleid, via de ervaring in een weerbarstig leven !!

----------


## nari

> _Geplaatst door michiel mans_ 
> *Nari schreef,
> 
> 
> 
> Ik ben bang dat je weinig benul van 'bewijs' hebt. Althans wat voor de wetenschap als bewijs geldt, of als aanwijzing(en). 
> 
> Een Afrikaan kan in Alaska leven en een Eskimo in de tropen. Ze zullen er alleen wat meer moeite mee hebben. Ook is een aanpassingsperiode nodig. Dus de aanpassingen zwart, blank, kort en klein zijn volgens jou zo 'geschapen' en niet geevolueerd. Je ontkend de aanwijzingen die op evolutie duiden, OK. Wat zijn dan de bewijzen of aanwijzingen dat ze op schepping duiden?
> 
> Iets anders. Waarom heeft de schepper (gristen-joden god en allah) alleen zijn geloof in het M.O geopenbaard, vanwaaruit het zich door de eeuwen heen verspreidde. Waarom moesten andere volkeren op het 'missiewerk' wachten? Er zijn nog steeds volkeren die nog nooit van god of allah gehoord hebben. Als dat leven volgens de bijbel of koran zo belangrijk is waarom is het dan niet wereldwijd op ongeveer hetzelfde moment geopenbaard? Niet logisch.*


Voor de profeet Mohammed (vzm) stuurde Allah (swt) naar elk volk een profeet die hun taal kent en die hun hem ook goed kennen. 
De profeet Mohammed (vzm) zijn bootschap is voor alle tijden. En dat is het verschil tussen hem en de rest van de profeten.
Dus er waren veel bootschappers,niet alleen maar in de m.oost ook in Azie, er waren heelveel,en dat er veel volken die nooit van god hadden gehoord is niet waar,het geloven in een god was altijd geweest,alleen er waren mensen die van hun macht situatie profeterden,en mensen gedwongen om in een bijgeloof/ander geloof te geloven,kijk aan de Farao, En Allah (swt) zegt in de koran dat er sommige profeten zijn wel genoemd in de koran,en er zijn heelveel niet genoemd.
Uiteindelijk kwam de profeet Mohammed (vzm) met de laatste bootschap, en waarom hij alleen en niet honderd in een keer:
Welk tallen zullen ze spreken? Ja verschillend, dan zou elk volk koran in eigentaal hebben,en omdat de talen verschillend zijn,dan zou de betekennis van de versies ook anders,en dan zou de bedoeling van de bootschap ook anders zijn. Enz enz 
En misschien zul je mensen vinden die vinden dat hun profeet beter is,want hij was lang en sterk enz enz...
De beste dus is een bootschap en een bootschapper .

----------


## michiel mans

Nari schreef,




> Voor de profeet Mohammed (vzm) stuurde Allah (swt) naar elk volk een profeet die hun taal kent en die hun hem ook goed kennen.


Wat waren de namen van de profeten gestuurd naar het Papoea volk, Japan, Korea, de Zulu's, de Noord en Zuid amerikaanse volkeren, de Eskimo's en Lappen. Wanneer hoorde deze mensen voor het eerst de uitgebreide boodschap van allah?
Waaruit blijkt dat het woord van allah deze mensen ooit bereikte voor pak em beet 1900-1950. En menig van de genoemden weet tot op heden van niets.




> De profeet Mohammed (vzm) zijn bootschap is voor alle tijden. En dat is het verschil tussen hem en de rest van de profeten.


Volgens de moslims wel, 4,8 miljard mensen denken daar anders over of weten niet wie Mohammed was. Wat is het bewijs, meer dan alleen Mohammed's woord is er niet.




> Dus er waren veel bootschappers,niet alleen maar in de m.oost ook in Azie, er waren heelveel,en dat er veel volken die nooit van god hadden gehoord is niet waar,het geloven in een god was altijd geweest,alleen er waren mensen die van hun macht situatie profeterden,en mensen gedwongen om in een bijgeloof/ander geloof te geloven,kijk aan de Farao, En Allah (swt) zegt in de koran dat er sommige profeten zijn wel genoemd in de koran,en er zijn heelveel niet genoemd.


Vele godsdiensten lijken en leken voor geen meter op de islam nog het joden of gristendom. Waar is het bewijs dat de religies zoals onder b.v de Pharao's gemanipuleerde afgodendiensten waren die ondanks het bestaan van het 'ware' geloof hun eigen weg bleven gaan? Allah is door Mohammed bedacht. Er is geen spoor te vinden van allah's woord die de papoea's of andere volken in uithoeken bereikte maar 'helaas' niet werden opgevolgd.




> Welk tallen zullen ze spreken? Ja verschillend, dan zou elk volk koran in eigentaal hebben,en omdat de talen verschillend zijn,dan zou de betekennis van de versies ook anders,en dan zou de bedoeling van de bootschap ook anders zijn. Enz enz



Het taalgebruik van Mohammed is simpel in vergelijking met gecompliceerde wetenschappelijke verhandelingen. Die kunnen wel correct in de meeste talen vertaald worden. Dat Arabische vertalingsprobleem is een flauw excuus. Religie wordt lokaal bedacht en sommige weten zich om meerdere redenen te verspreiden. De mens bestaat al zo'n honderdduizend jaar en allah is pas veertienhonderd jaar geleden bedacht, stellen dat allah de enige ware, van alle tijden van en voor alle volkeren is, is incorrect. Miljoenen hebben nog nooit van hem gehoord, die leven dus zonder het te weten al eeuwen in allerlei zonden. Het gros van de mensen in het verleden heeft de boodschap van welke Joodse of Islamitische profeet dan ook nooit of te nimmer bereikt. Religie is allemaal lokaal verzinsel.

----------


## Jans Jansos

> Religie is allemaal lokaal verzinsel



En wanneer het internationale aspiraties krijgt moet je oppassen,

maar er is ook religie die zich bescheiden opstelt.

Waarachtige religie, zoals die van de wetenschap maar ook die van geloof dat juist wil om bekritiseerd te worden, om nog beter en sterker te geloven !

Waar geloof en wetenschap moet tegen kritiek (een stootje) kunnen.

----------


## Jans Jansos

> _Geplaatst door EdV_ 
> *Je kunt beter in overtuigende theorieen geloven dan in sprookjes, lijkt me zo.
> 
> EdV*


en als je dan toch in sprookjes gelooft wees er dan wel van bewust dat het slechts sprookjes zijn, en wees er zeker van dat ze je geest verkwikken inplaats van dat het je geest haatdragend maakt, want anders heeft het weinig zin om erin te geloven en zal het geloof in dat soort dystopia alleen maar meer doem en ongeluk veroorzaken !

----------


## Jans Jansos

> Stelling 2) Om bij de wortel te beginnen, heb ik _vernomen_ dat zowel de evolutietheorie als de Qoran spreekt over de oerknal.


hij verneemt het er lekker van,

met de toenemende kennis van de ongelovige !

wanneer dragen _deze_  gelovigen zelf nou eens iets bij, tot wetenschappelijke en technologische vooruitgang ?

----------


## Mohammed Amin

Beste EdV,

U zei :


> Je kunt beter in overtuigende theorieen geloven dan in sprookjes, lijkt me zo.


Voor u uw geloof en voor mij het mijne.
Zolang een theorie niet bewezen is heet het een theorie, zo het onomstotelijk vast staan dan zou het immers geen theorie meer heten.


Ik schreef het volgende aan Michiel Mans :



> Geplaatst door Mohammed Amin 
> [B]Beste Michiel Mans,
> 
> Wat ik schreef over verspreiding op scholen : daarmee doelde ik op de evolutieleer die heden ten dage op scholen onderwezen word, terwijl deze nog niet vaststaat.
> (we vinden wel geraamten van dieren die geleefd hebben maar ik heb nog nooit een geraamte van een tussenvorm gezien)


Waarop u antwoorde : 


> Valt in de categorie "keiharde en schaamteloze leugens". Of is het "wetens en willens blind zijn"?


Nogmaals op scholen wordt de "evolutietheorie" onderwezen als zijnde de waarheid.
(eencellig wezen onstaat in water, vormt een diertje, diertje kruipt het land op, iets verderop een aap die zich langzaam ontwikkeld tot de homo sapiens)

Nogmaals een theorie is een gedachtengang die nog niet vaststaat, het is juist kortzichting om deze leervorm te hanteren waarbij andere visie`s niet in het geheel meegenomen worden.

Wat het fossielen archief betreft : 

Volgens de evolutietheorie stamt iedere levende soort van een voorafgaande af. De soorten die voorheen bestaan hebben zijn in de loop der tijden in iets anders veranderd en alle soorten zijn op deze manier ontstaan. Volgens de theorie verliep dit proces geleidelijk gedurende miljoenen jaren.

Als dit het geval was, dan zouden er ontelbare soorten bestaan moeten hebben die een overgang kenmerken en die zouden lang in deze overgangsperiode geleefd hebben.

Bijvoorbeeld, er zouden in het verleden sommige half-vis/half-reptielen geleefd hebben, die bepaalde trekken van reptielen gehad moeten hebben naast die van de vis die ze reeds hadden. Of er zouden sommige reptiel-vogels bestaan moeten hebben, die wat trekken van een vogel moesten krijgen naast de eigenschappen van de reptielen die ze al hadden. Evolutionisten verwijzen naar deze denkbeeldige wezen, waarvan ze geloven dat die in het verleden geleefd hebben als 'overgangsvormen'.

Als dit soort dieren echt bestaan hebben, dan zouden daar miljoenen of zelfs miljarden van moeten zijn in aantal en in variteit. En wat nog belangrijker is, is dat de overblijfselen van deze dieren in het fossielenarchief aanwezig zouden moeten zijn. Het aantal van deze overgangsvormen zou zelfs groter moeten zijn dan het aantal dierlijke soorten van tegenwoordig en hun overblijfselen zouden over de hele wereld gevonden moeten worden. In 'Het ontstaan der soorten', legt Darwin uit:

Als mijn theorie waar is, zouden ontelbare tussenvormen die nauw verbonden zijn aan de soorten van dezelfde groep zeker hebben moeten bestaan Daarom zou bewijs van hun vroegere bestaan onder de overblijfselen van de fossielen gevonden moeten worden.

Zelfs Darwin was zich bewust van de afwezigheid van zulke overgangsvormen. Hij hoopte, dat deze in de toekomst gevonden zouden worden. Ondanks zijn hoop realiseerde hij zich, dat het grootste struikelblok in zijn theorie het ontbreken van de overgangsvormen was. Daarom schreef hij in zijn boek: 'Het ontstaan der soorten' het volgende in het hoofdstuk: "Moeilijkheden van de theorie":

"Waarom is het zo, dat, als soorten van andere soorten afstammen door fijne gradaties, we nergens de ontelbare tussenvormen zien? Waarom is niet de hele natuur in verwarring, in plaats daarvan bestaan de soorten zoals we hen zien, goed ontworpen? Maar volgens deze theorie hadden ontelbare tussenvormen moeten hebben bestaan, waarom vinden we ze niet ingebed in groten getale in de korst van de aarde? Maar in een gebied dat een tussenvorm is, met voorwaarden die voor een tussenvorm van het leven zijn, waarom vinden we dan niet nauw-verwante variaties die een tussenvorm zijn? Dit probleem heeft me sinds lange tijd verbaasd."

De enige uitleg die Darwin kon bedenken, was dat het fossielenarchief dat tot dan toe ontdekt was, nog lang niet volledig was. Hij beweerde, dat, als het fossielenarchief nauwkeurig bestudeerd zou worden, de ontbrekende schakels gevonden zouden worden.

Omdat ze in Darwins voorspelling geloofden, bleven evolutionisten vanaf het midden van de 19de eeuw over de hele wereld naar fossielen en de ontbrekende schakels graven en zoeken. Ondanks hun grote inspanning is tot nu toe nog nooit een tussenvorm ontdekt.


salaam,

----------


## IbnRushd

Beste evolutionisten,

Laten we uitgaan dat de cel spontaan is ontstaan. Alhoewel ik moet zeggen dat het enigszins toch onmogelijk is.

Mijn vragen zijn het volgende:

Een cel, uitgaande dat het zo gebeurd is, bestaat uit enkele stoffen die dan ook ergens ontstaan moeten zijn (hoe en waar is nog de vraag). De vraag is echter dat we beide weten dat er een dode cel en een levende cel bestaat. Deze cel zou meer aannemelijker zijn als het niet zou leven. Hoe of wie heeft deze cel een leven gegeven?

En waarom zijn er geen meerdere cellen ontstaan, bijv. in elk deel van de wereld?
Ik bedoel als n cel toevallig en spontaan is ontstaan, waarom niet twee of drie cellen?

Mijn derde vraag is: Ontstaan nu nog cellen? Zo ja, dan zou tch de evolutie opnieuw moeten beginnen? ZO nee, waarom niet? We weten beiden dat er meer stoffen bestaan, betekende dat er meer cellen sponaan kunnen ontstaan.

salaam

k.b.

----------


## Jans Jansos

God heeft ook de evolutie en het toeval geschapen,

anders zou alles in 1 keer volmaakt zijn, hetgeen het nu zeker nog niet is,


met de "Israeli in Palestina" !


en het feit dat je elk moment wel eens dood kunt gaan aan een of andere enge (geloofs)ziekte !!



Bestemming, vrijheid om te bewegen om als schepping zelf ook verantwoordelijk of niet verantwoordelijk mee te scheppen, toeval en evolutie, het kon niet anders dan op deze schade en schande manier,

maar wanneer het Werk klaar is, zal blijken dat dit de beste manier was om perfectie te bereiken.

----------


## Eelke

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Beste evolutionisten,
> 
> Laten we uitgaan dat de cel spontaan is ontstaan. Alhoewel ik moet zeggen dat het enigszins toch onmogelijk is.
> 
> Mijn vragen zijn het volgende:
> 
> Een cel, uitgaande dat het zo gebeurd is, bestaat uit enkele stoffen die dan ook ergens ontstaan moeten zijn (hoe en waar is nog de vraag). De vraag is echter dat we beide weten dat er een dode cel en een levende cel bestaat. Deze cel zou meer aannemelijker zijn als het niet zou leven. Hoe of wie heeft deze cel een leven gegeven?*


De vraag is of je leven wel als een aparte fase moet zien. Is het leven niet gewoon een (hele ingewikkelde) chemische reactie. Het is namelijk heel erg moeilijk om een juiste definitie voor leven geven. Vooral de grens tussen leven en dood is heel erg vaag. Een aantal voorbeelden zijn bijvoorbeeld de Viroids (een enkele string RNA) of de Prionen (een zichzelf vermenigvuldigende proteine). Deze simpele "levensvormen" zijn vaak simpeler dan een computervirus. 
Het leven vind ik dus ook niet zo bijzonder dat het door iemand gegeven moet zijn. Aangezien we aan het DNA kunnen sleutelen en daarna er gewoon een muis uit kunnen laten geboren geeft volgens mij wel aan dat de juiste moleculen bij elkaar zetten vrij snel leven op zal leveren. 




> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *En waarom zijn er geen meerdere cellen ontstaan, bijv. in elk deel van de wereld? Ik bedoel als n cel toevallig en spontaan is ontstaan, waarom niet twee of drie cellen?*


Het kan wel met duizende tegelijk zijn gebeurd. Maar aangezien alles nu door elkaar leeft kun je daar niets meer van zien. 




> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Mijn derde vraag is: Ontstaan nu nog cellen? Zo ja, dan zou tch de evolutie opnieuw moeten beginnen? ZO nee, waarom niet? We weten beiden dat er meer stoffen bestaan, betekende dat er meer cellen sponaan kunnen ontstaan.*


Zou heel goed kunnen maar aangezien de oceaan nu niet meer steriel is wordt elk nieuw leven redelijk snel door de rest "opgegeten". Een nieuwe cel moet zich per direkt aanpassen aan een lange rij "vijanden" die er in het begin natuurlijk niet waren. 

Groet, groet Eelke

----------


## IbnRushd

> Zou heel goed kunnen maar aangezien de oceaan nu niet meer steriel is wordt elk nieuw leven redelijk snel door de rest "opgegeten". Een nieuwe cel moet zich per direkt aanpassen aan een lange rij "vijanden" die er in het begin natuurlijk niet waren


Waar heeft die ene cel van geleefd? 

A) van zichzelf?  :Confused:  

B) van planten? Hoe zijn die weer ontstaan?

C) van zand uuu, van water uuu?? (hoe zijn die ontstaan?)




> De vraag is of je leven wel als een aparte fase moet zien. Is het leven niet gewoon een (hele ingewikkelde) chemische reactie. Het is namelijk heel erg moeilijk om een juiste definitie voor leven geven. Vooral de grens tussen leven en dood is heel erg vaag. Een aantal voorbeelden zijn bijvoorbeeld de Viroids (een enkele string RNA) of de Prionen (een zichzelf vermenigvuldigende proteine). Deze simpele "levensvormen" zijn vaak simpeler dan een computervirus. 
> Het leven vind ik dus ook niet zo bijzonder dat het door iemand gegeven moet zijn. Aangezien we aan het DNA kunnen sleutelen en daarna er gewoon een muis uit kunnen laten geboren geeft volgens mij wel aan dat de juiste moleculen bij elkaar zetten vrij snel leven op zal leveren


Het is al vaag dat de huidige wetenschappers fossielen kunnen en weten te bestuderen van honderden miljoenen jaren.
Ze lopen puur uit hun nek te lullen. Speculeren en gokken op het goede. Een al filosofie. Geen doorlopend theorie. Klopt niet en komt niet overeen met het-denken-van-mensen.

----------


## Jans Jansos

> Het is al vaag dat de huidige wetenschappers fossielen kunnen en weten te bestuderen van honderden miljoenen jaren.
> Ze lopen puur uit hun nek te lullen. Speculeren en gokken op het goede. Een al filosofie. Geen doorlopend theorie. Klopt niet en komt niet overeen met het-denken-van-mensen.



vandaar dat er zo weinig medische en technologische vorderingen worden gemaakt door Islamitische wetenschappers !

maar als puntje bij paaltje komt staan er wel allemaal door ongelovigen uitgevonden machines en therapieen om hun ziekbed, waar zonder schaamte van gebruik gemaakt wordt.

mag hoor van mij, maar wees dan ook een eervolle vent en houd je verre van ongelovige zaken !

----------


## Eelke

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Waar heeft die ene cel van geleefd? 
> 
> A) van zichzelf?  
> B) van planten? Hoe zijn die weer ontstaan?
> C) van zand uuu, van water uuu?? (hoe zijn die ontstaan?)*


Er hoeft geen leven te zijn om *in* leven te blijven. In een volledig steriele wereld kan een cel prima leven als de stoffen die hij nodig heeft maar in het water zitten. (Bijvoorbeeld suiker, vet, mineralen, koolhydraten en water)




> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Het is al vaag dat de huidige wetenschappers fossielen kunnen en weten te bestuderen van honderden miljoenen jaren.*


Waarom is dat vaag? Jij kunt toch ook in het verleden kijken? Elke dag zie je gebouwen die al jaren geleden zijn gebouwd. Waarom kan je dan niet naar fossielen kijken? 




> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Ze lopen puur uit hun nek te lullen. Speculeren en gokken op het goede. Een al filosofie. Geen doorlopend theorie. Klopt niet en komt niet overeen met het-denken-van-mensen.*


Komt niet overeen met het denken van JOU. Jij doet trouwens precies het gelijk door de speculeren en te gokken op een schepper. Maar als je niet eens wilt proberen om het te begrijpen dan staak ik bij deze de discussie. 

Groet, groet Eelke

----------


## IbnRushd

> vandaar dat er zo weinig medische en technologische vorderingen worden gemaakt door Islamitische wetenschappers !


waar slaat dat nou op???




> maar als puntje bij paaltje komt staan er wel allemaal door ongelovigen uitgevonden machines en therapieen om hun ziekbed, waar zonder schaamte van gebruik gemaakt wordt.


Geen vergelijking. Waar wil je me naar toe brengen? Moet ik, omdat zij medische apparaturen hebben, mee-knikken met de evolutietheorie? Ben je stom? Heeft de moslim filosoof, arts, psycholoog, ibnSiena oftewel Avicenia, geen bijdrage geleverd aan de medische wereld? Zijn handboek werd wel tot het jaar 1800 met plezier gebruikt. En tot heden hebben ze aan hem te danken aan de medische welvaart. Jawel een MOSLIM.




> mag hoor van mij, maar wees dan ook e
> en eervolle vent en houd je verre van ongelovige zaken !


Dit gaat mij verdikkie ook aan! Of moet ik dit zien als een geloof slechts voor de evolutionisten?

----------


## nefertiti

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Waar heeft die ene cel van geleefd? 
> 
> A) van zichzelf?  
> 
> B) van planten? Hoe zijn die weer ontstaan?
> 
> C) van zand uuu, van water uuu?? (hoe zijn die ontstaan?)
> 
> ...


die ne cel heeft meer dan waarschijnlijk geleefd op ijzer (Fe) dat in water was opgelost.
Zulke zeer eenvoudige cellen zijn nog steeds te vinden in een bepaalde rivier ergens in spanje: de cellen eten het ijzer op waardoor de rivier rood kleurt.

Voor de evolutionisten blijf ik nog steeds met de vraag zitten: WAAR op aarde worden die nieuwe vormen telkens gecreerd? Dat er nieuwe vormen ontstaan weet iedereen: ten tijde van de dino's bestonden er geen mensen. Wr werden dan Eva en Adam geschapen en met wie huwden dan hun zonen?

----------


## IbnRushd

> Er hoeft geen leven te zijn om in leven te blijven. In een volledig steriele wereld kan een cel prima leven als de stoffen die hij nodig heeft maar in het water zitten. (Bijvoorbeeld suiker, vet, mineralen, koolhydraten en water)


Uh, wat zegt u nou weer? Suiker?? Waar komt suiker vandaan? Toch uit een plant? Hoe is die plant ontstaan? Vet?? Waar komt vet vandaan en mineralen en koolhydraten?
Waren ze toevallig ook aanwezig waar die cel zo spontaan is ontstaan?




> Waarom is dat vaag? Jij kunt toch ook in het verleden kijken? Elke dag zie je gebouwen die al jaren geleden zijn gebouwd. Waarom kan je dan niet naar fossielen kijken?


We hebben het over honderden miljoenen jaren en duizenden. 
Trouwens die gebouwen, pamfletten en parkementen zijn intact gevonden of bijna intact. Sommige die vrijwel verwoest waren konden ze moeilijk een oordeel geven. Dezen gaan meer vanuit overeenkomsten.




> Komt niet overeen met het denken van JOU. Jij doet trouwens precies het gelijk door de speculeren en te gokken op een schepper. Maar als je niet eens wilt proberen om het te begrijpen dan staak ik bij deze de discussie.


Dat is de hele tijd wat ik doe. Ik begrijp het steeds niet. En het komt moeilijk erin. Het klopt gewoon niet.

----------


## IbnRushd

> Zulke zeer eenvoudige cellen zijn nog steeds te vinden in een bepaalde rivier ergens in spanje: de cellen eten het ijzer op waardoor de rivier rood kleurt.


Noemen zij deze cellen niet bacterin?




> Wr werden dan Eva en Adam geschapen en met wie huwden dan hun zonen?


Deze vragen zijn al eerder beantwoord.
Eva en Adam werden geschapen door de Schepper. De voortplanting ging voort door dochters en zonen te laten huwen. De ouders kregen een tweeling: twee jongens en twee meisjes.

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door Jans Jansos_ 
> *hij verneemt het er lekker van,
> 
> met de toenemende kennis van de ongelovige !
> 
> wanneer dragen deze  gelovigen zelf nou eens iets bij, tot wetenschappelijke en technologische vooruitgang ?*


Spreek voor jezelf, je praat toch alleen maar EdV na. Kom zelf eens met iets origineels.

Je bent erg negatief en voegt weigig toe.

----------


## Jans Jansos

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *Spreek voor jezelf, je praat toch alleen maar EdV na. Kom zelf eens met iets origineels.
> 
> Je bent erg negatief en voegt weigig toe.*


daar gaat al iets van een waarschuwing uit ?

positief zijn alleen is niet genoeg, vooral als er reden genoeg is om binnen de gemeenschap negetieve geluiden te bespreken als ontoelaatbaar,

gematigd negatief is ook niet het juiste woord wanneer je iets binnen je grenzen hebt toegelaten dat dodelijk kan zijn wanneer het op vrij spreken en uitdrukken aankomt.

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door Jans Jansos_ 
> *daar gaat al iets van een waarschuwing uit ?*


?? Wie ben ik om jou te waarschuwen ??!! Ik snap niet wat je bedoelt.

----------


## Jans Jansos

Alle problemen die moslims hebben worden aan de ongelovigen verweten en met een gigantische onplausibele overdrijving,
maar terreur, die de ongelovigen wordt aangedaan, wordt afgedaan als overdreven, verzonnen of wanneer het niet anders kan, 

zelfverdediging.


uitgepraat !


dat maakt dat de ongelovige op een gegeven moment geen gesluierde bewuste moslima meer kan zien.

----------


## Eelke

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Uh, wat zegt u nou weer? Suiker?? Waar komt suiker vandaan? Toch uit een plant? Hoe is die plant ontstaan? Vet?? Waar komt vet vandaan en mineralen en koolhydraten?
> Waren ze toevallig ook aanwezig waar die cel zo spontaan is ontstaan?*


Yep die waren aanwezig, misschien niet in de complexe vormen zoals vandaag de dag maar de basis was er wel. Tenslotte is suiker gewoon een handjevol koolstof, waterstof en zuurstof. 




> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *We hebben het over honderden miljoenen jaren en duizenden. 
> Trouwens die gebouwen, pamfletten en parkementen zijn intact gevonden of bijna intact. Sommige die vrijwel verwoest waren konden ze moeilijk een oordeel geven. Dezen gaan meer vanuit overeenkomsten.*


Er worden vandaag de dag mensen opgegraven in droge streken die al duizenden jaren dood zijn. De kleren van deze mensen zijn zelfs nog voor een groot deel intact. Onder een goede beschermende laag kunnen resten van mens en dier dus heel erg lang bewaard blijft. Een fossiel is in de opzicht niets anders. Van grote dieren is het heel erg moeilijk om een volledig skelet te vinden naar van kleintje is dat natuurlijk veel eenvoudiger. Gezien de hoeveelheid dieren die er dood gegaan moet zijn vinden we dan ook maar een fractie terug. 




> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Dat is de hele tijd wat ik doe. Ik begrijp het steeds niet. En het komt moeilijk erin. Het klopt gewoon niet.*


Wat begrijp je dan niet, de structuur van de evolutie is redelijk bekend. Kijk maar eens naar de evolutie van bijvoorbeeld een auto. Eerst het wiel, daarna een kar, paard en wagen, trein en als laatste een auto. Die structuur kun je ook terugzien in de natuur. Misschien geloof je het niet maar de achterliggende gedachte is toch niet zo lastig? 

Groet, groet Eelke

----------


## Everlast

> _Geplaatst door Canaris_ 
> *Voor honden bijv. is het belangrijk dat ze goed kunnen ruiken. Voor adelaar is het weer belangrijk dat ze goed kunnen zien
> 
> 
> einde quote
> 
> Nog nooit zon complete en eenvoudige uitleg voor de evolutie theorie gelezen
> 
> dank je wel*


Beste Canaris,

Jij doet het nu voorkomen alsof organismen simpelweg voorzien worden in hun "evolutionaire" behoeften wanneer ze deze nodig hebben. Als een hond het nodig heeft om goed te kunnen ruiken dan "evolueerd" er een zo'n goed ruik-systeem en als adelaars het nodig hebben om zeer goed te kunnen zien, "evolueerd" er zo'n systeem waarmee de adelaar uitstekend kan zien . Dit is zo'n beetje hoe jij het hier stelt.

Dit is natuurlijk niet waar. De "creatieve" factor volgens de evolutie theorie zijn de mutaties. Volgens jou zou het nu zo zijn dat mutaties plaats vinden overeenkomstig met de behoeften van een organisme.Maar dit is niet de werkelijke gang van zaken. Als bijv. een aap het nodig heeft te kunnen rennen om te overleven zullen er geen mutaties plaatvinden m.b.t. "rennen" omdat deze aap dat juist zo nodig heeft. 

Dit geven evolutionisten ook toe. Bijvoorbeeld de bekende evolutionist Douglas Futuyama: 

"A species' need to adapt does not raise the possibility of a mutation in that species. Mutations are not aimed at the adaptation needs of that moment. There are certain reasons why mutations take place, but a species' need to adapt is not one of them." 

Evolutionisten vergeten (of negeren) vaak dat mutaties:

* zich niet bewust zijn van zichzelf of de omgeving waar ze zich in bevinden

*de toekomst niet kunnen voorzien

*niet de capaciteit hebben om te plannen en redeneren.

Toch zouden enkele duizenden (als het niet meer is) toevallige mutaties die ook nog eens precies aan de behoeften van een organisme voldoen, moeten plaatsvinden om de evolutie theorie tegemoet te komen. Wonderen zouden geen uitzondering maar regelmaat moeten zijn.

Er is geen wet tegen dagdromen, maar de evolutionisten moeten zich er niet te veel schuldig aan maken.

----------


## nari

> _Geplaatst door Eelke_ 
> 
> Wat begrijp je dan niet, de structuur van de evolutie is redelijk bekend. Kijk maar eens naar de evolutie van bijvoorbeeld een auto. Eerst het wiel, daarna een kar, paard en wagen, trein en als laatste een auto. Die structuur kun je ook terugzien in de natuur. Misschien geloof je het niet maar de achterliggende gedachte is toch niet zo lastig? 
> 
> Groet, groet Eelke [/B]


Je bedoelt eerst baby en dan jongeman/vrouw wn dan een man of een vrouw en dan een oudeman/vrouw. of bedoel je eerst op vier lopen en dan op twee en dan op drie.

----------


## Eelke

> _Geplaatst door Everlast_ 
> *Beste Canaris,
> 
> Jij doet het nu voorkomen alsof organismen simpelweg voorzien worden in hun "evolutionaire" behoeften wanneer ze deze nodig hebben. Als een hond het nodig heeft om goed te kunnen ruiken dan "evolueerd" er een zo'n goed ruik-systeem en als adelaars het nodig hebben om zeer goed te kunnen zien, "evolueerd" er zo'n systeem waarmee de adelaar uitstekend kan zien . Dit is zo'n beetje hoe jij het hier stelt.*


Nee dat zie je verkeerd. Als beter zien een voordeel is voor de adelaar zullen adelaars die toevallig iets beter zicht hebben door mutaties zich beter voort kunnen planten. De genen die voor beter zicht zorgen zullen zich dan ook redelijk snel door de populatie adelaars verspreiden. Ditzelfde geld voor een hond met zijn neus. Een beter ruikende hond kan beter prooi zoeken en zal dus vaker en langer blijven leven en daardoor meer nageslacht produceren. 




> _Geplaatst door Everlast_ 
> *Dit is natuurlijk niet waar. De "creatieve" factor volgens de evolutie theorie zijn de mutaties. Volgens jou zou het nu zo zijn dat mutaties plaats vinden overeenkomstig met de behoeften van een organisme.Maar dit is niet de werkelijke gang van zaken. Als bijv. een aap het nodig heeft te kunnen rennen om te overleven zullen er geen mutaties plaatvinden m.b.t. "rennen" omdat deze aap dat juist zo nodig heeft.*


De theorie is als volgt: Met een zekere regelmaat zullen er mutaties optreden bij de voortplanting. Als die mutatie er voor zorgt dat een aap sneller kan rennen zal deze zich beter kunnen voortplanten en dus blijven. Een mutatie die er voor zorgt dat de aap langzamer loopt zal zich niet (of moeilijk) voort kunnen planten omdat de aap te snel dood gaat. In het uiterste geval dat er geen mutaties optreden die voordeel bieden zal de soort gewoon uitsterven. De dino's konden zich bijvoorbeeld niet aanpassen en stierven uit. 




> _Geplaatst door Everlast_ 
> *Dit geven evolutionisten ook toe. Bijvoorbeeld de bekende evolutionist Douglas Futuyama: 
> 
> "A species' need to adapt does not raise the possibility of a mutation in that species. Mutations are not aimed at the adaptation needs of that moment. There are certain reasons why mutations take place, but a species' need to adapt is not one of them." 
> 
> Evolutionisten vergeten (of negeren) vaak dat mutaties:
> 
> * zich niet bewust zijn van zichzelf of de omgeving waar ze zich in bevinden
> 
> ...


Stel je hebt 1024 mensen die je advies moet geven over de beurs. Tegen 512 mensen zeg je dat de koers omhoog zal gaan, de overige 512 krijgen het advies dat de koers zal dalen. De 512 mensen aan wie je het foute advies geeft stuur je nu weg. Aan de overige 512 vertel je 256 dat de koers omhoog gaat, de overig 256 dat de koers omlaag gaat. Daarna 128 mensen, 64, 32, 16, 8, 3, 2 en aan het einde hou je 1 iemand over die je 10 keer achter elkaar het goede advies hebt gegeven. Is die nu een wonder? Gezien vanuit die ene persoon misschien wel maar van buitenaf natuurlijk niet. 
Stel je nu voor dat je 1024 apen hebt waarvan er 512 een mutatie hebben. De 512 apen evolutionair geen voordeel hebben gaan vroeg dood. De 512 apen die over zijn (kan de groep met of zonder mutatie zijn) groeit weer aan tot 1024. Bij een volgende mutatie herhaald die proces zich weer. Als elke 100 jaar een mutatie optreed heb je na 10.000 jaar 100 mutatie geprobeerd en zijn de apen een klein stukje geevolueerd. 





> _Geplaatst door Everlast_ 
> *Er is geen wet tegen dagdromen, maar de evolutionisten moeten zich er niet te veel schuldig aan maken.*


Maar die dagdromen zijn uit te leggen en worden ondersteund door de nodige fosielen en andere bodem vondsten. Een schepper heeft geen enkele wetenschappelijke ondersteuning. Als evolutie niet klopt wil dat namelijk niet automatisch zeggen dat er een schepper was. Daar zul je dan ook bewijzen voor aan moeten voeren. 

Groet, groet Eelke

----------


## Jans Jansos

zo moeilijk en onmogelijk het is om onze schepper te bewijzen, zo moeilijk edoch minder moeilijk is het om de evolutie te bewijzen,

dat wil niet zeggen dat ze er niet zijn !!

wanneer de evolutie blijkt te bestaan, hetgeen ik geloof, wil dat niet zeggen dat God niet bestaat, hetgeen ik niet geloof.

God zal Zichzelf aan ons bewijzen, niet andersom !

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door Jans Jansos_ 
> Alle problemen die moslims hebben worden aan de ongelovigen verweten en met een gigantische onplausibele overdrijving,


Je bent nu ongelovenlijk aan het generaliseren. Niet elke moslim is hetzelfde. En over welke problemen heb je het en wie roept iets daarover? Wees concreet in je stellingen.




> _Geplaatst door Jans Jansos_ 
> maar terreur, die de ongelovigen wordt aangedaan,


Ons moslims wordt net zo goed tereur aangedaan. Er lopen volgens de AIVD figuren tussen de Oemma die het bloed wel lusten van de gematigde moslim. Maar je hebt overal in elke gemeenschap extremisten. Die gasten die aanslagen plegen zijn voor mij netzo goed een gevaar. 




> _Geplaatst door Jans Jansos_ 
> wordt afgedaan als overdreven, verzonnen of wanneer het niet anders kan,


Zeker niet. 




> _Geplaatst door Jans Jansos_ 
> dat maakt dat de ongelovige op een gegeven moment geen gesluierde bewuste moslima meer kan zien.


Jammer. Wat heeft de gemiddelde moslima met aanslagen te maken en met terreur? 

Niet de hele gemeenschap de fout van een individu uit die gemeenschap aanrekenen. Wat kan ik er aan doen dat Mohammed B. iemand gedood heeft? maakt dat mij een slechte moslim?

----------


## idris

> Niet de hele gemeenschap de fout van een individu uit die gemeenschap aanrekenen. Wat kan ik er aan doen dat Mohammed B. iemand gedood heeft? maakt dat mij een slechte moslim?


dat maakt jou geen slecht mens, want jij kunt er niets aan doen,

toch snap ik haar wel dat ergens in het gedachtengoed een trigger zit die meer dan gemiddeld bij andere geloven van mensen terroristen maakt.

en onder terrorisme versta ik bewust burgers (ongelovige en gelovige) aanvallen, kapen of doden ter afschrikking (terror) !

----------


## Mohammed Amin

Beste EdV,

Bedank voor de tip.

Leuke Darwinistische site heb er helaas geen foto`s van tussenvormen kunnen ontdekken.

Trouwens wel sportief van ze dat ze toegeven dat de "Piltdown Man" een grote hoax was, terwijl het gros der evolutionisten er absoluut van overtuigd was dat hij authentiek was.

salaam,

----------


## Mohammed Amin

Beste Jans Janos,

U zei het volgende : 


> Alle problemen die moslims hebben worden aan de ongelovigen verweten en met een gigantische onplausibele overdrijving,
> maar terreur, die de ongelovigen wordt aangedaan, wordt afgedaan als overdreven, verzonnen of wanneer het niet anders kan, 
> 
> zelfverdediging.
> 
> 
> uitgepraat !
> 
> 
> dat maakt dat de ongelovige op een gegeven moment geen gesluierde bewuste moslima meer kan zien.


Niet alles wordt overdreven het "bezette" Palestijnse gebied is regelmatig in het nieuws.

Ik geloof dat sinds 11 september het een en ander is verander.
Deze aanslagen schoven de zeer belangrijke vraag naar de werkelijke bron van het terrorisme op de top van de agenda van het wereldgebeuren. Op deze manier werd de gehele wereld duidelijk gemaakt dat de Islam een religie van vrede en tolerantie is, die de mensen tot mededogen en gerechtigheid oproept. Vele prominente personen van de wereldpolitiek, leidende mediaorganisaties, televisie en radiostations verklaarden dat de ware Islam de gewelddadigheid verbiedt en naar de vrede tussen mensen en naties streeft. Genformeerde kringen uit het Westen, die de Islam goed bestudeerd hebben en die de ware Islam kennen zoals God het in de Koran beveelt, hebben duidelijk gemaakt dat het begrip "Islam" en "terreur" niet samengaan en dat gewelddadigheid in geen enkele religie is veroorloofd.


De bewuste moslima draag haar sluier maar ziet nog duidelijk de wereld om haar heen.
De niet moslims die haar niet meer willen zien moeten eens zelf hun sluier afdoen, namelijk het sluier van kortzichtigheid.
Het probleem is namelijk dat men niet haar beschouwd als een persoon (en u kent haar immers niet) u ziet slechts een sluier, uw hokjesgeest begint conclusies te trekken, en door kortzichtigheid besluit u dat u deze vrouw niet meer kunt zien.

salaam,

----------


## Mohammed Amin

Beste Jans Janos,

U zei : 


> zo moeilijk en onmogelijk het is om onze schepper te bewijzen, zo moeilijk edoch minder moeilijk is het om de evolutie te bewijzen,
> 
> dat wil niet zeggen dat ze er niet zijn !!
> 
> wanneer de evolutie blijkt te bestaan, hetgeen ik geloof, wil dat niet zeggen dat God niet bestaat, hetgeen ik niet geloof.
> 
> God zal Zichzelf aan ons bewijzen, niet andersom !


Religie ontkent niet de evolutie slechts de theorien die ontwikkeld zijn op bepaalde gebieden.
Evolutie theorien echter ontkennen het bestaan van een Schepper(swt)

Als we als voorbeeld van evolutie leer de big bang nemen en kijken wat de islamtische visie hierop is :

Als voorbeeld noem ik u de "big bang theorie" vele wetenschappers laten hun hersens kraken over het ontstaan van het heelal en maken op wetenschappelijke basis een theorie hier over.

Wetenschappers zijn vandaag de mening toegedaan dat ons universum ontstaan is als gevolg van een gigantische explosie, maar wat zegt de Koran hier over :

"Hebben zij die ongelovig zijn dan niet gezien dat de hemelen en de aarde een samenhangende massa waren? Wij hebben ze toen van elkaar gescheiden en Wij hebben uit water al het levende gemaakt. Zullen zij dan niet geloven?" (Koran 21:30) 

De Koran heeft het ook over een rookachtige massa (in het Arabisch: {dukhan}) waaruit de hemel en de aarde ontstonden. 

"Toen wendde Hij zich tot de hemel die rook was en Hij zei ertegen en tegen de aarde: "Komt goedschiks of kwaadschiks". Zij zeiden beiden: "Wij komen goedschiks" (Koran 41:11) 

Volgens de astronomie deint het heelal uit. De Koran stelt : 

"De hemel, wij hebben hem gebouwd met macht. Werkelijk, wij breiden hem uit" (Koran 51:47)2 

{Sama'} is het Arabisch woord dat gebruikt wordt voor de (buitenaardse) hemel. De hier gebruikte werkwoordsvorm {musi'una} komt van het werkwoord {ausa'a} en betekent: wijder maken, uitbreiden, ruimer maken. 

U zei : 


> God zal Zichzelf aan ons bewijzen, niet andersom


Allah(swt) heeft zichzelf al vele malen "bewezen" aan de mensheid helaas is niet iedereen in staat om de bewijsvoering te zien.

salaam,

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door idris_ 
> dat maakt jou geen slecht mens, want jij kunt er niets aan doen,


Ik ben heel blij om dit te lezen. En ben blij dat je dat kan inzien.




> _Geplaatst door idris_ 
> toch snap ik haar wel dat ergens in het gedachtengoed een trigger zit die meer dan gemiddeld bij andere geloven van mensen terroristen maakt.


Dat kan ik niet met je eens zijn natuurlijk. In het verleden is net zo goed gebleken dat het christendom terroristen kan produceren. Het is net hoe je de heilige boeken interpreteerd.




> _Geplaatst door idris_ 
> en onder terrorisme versta ik bewust burgers (ongelovige en gelovige) aanvallen, kapen of doden ter afschrikking (terror) !


Kruistochten, spaanse inquisitie ....

----------


## YusufIsa

Laten we de Amerikanen niet vergeten die onder leiding van een devoot Christen, G.W. Bush, een land aanvallen zonder geldige reden.

----------


## idris

> Kruistochten, spaanse inquisitie ....


het handelen in zwarte slaven niet te vergeten,

nou noem je wat zeg, maar elke christen van tegenwoordig zal toegeven dat dat helemaal antichrist was !!!

de katholieke kerk heeft daar in 2000 zelfs vergeving om gevraagd, ook wat betreft de pogroms tegen joden en homofilen.

want in al die eeuwen is abusievelijk aangenomen dat homofilie aangeleerd was en niet door God en Allah geschonken in de genen.

Men heeft daarmee verzuimd om de bijbel goed uit te leggen, want daar wordt alleen de anale penetratie, de homosexualiteit afgekeurd, niet de door Godgegeven geaardheid zelf !!!!

----------


## idris

> Laten we de Amerikanen niet vergeten die onder leiding van een devoot Christen, G.W. Bush, een land aanvallen zonder geldige reden.


helemaal onterecht was het niet om een hele wrede dictator te verwijderen die bovenop een bak met geld zit,
dan zou ik ook liever iets van democratie wensen daar, vooral gezien vanuit de Islamitische kaart die hij steeds meer ging uitspelen in het Middenoosten,
want de sancties nog langer later duren was ook geen optie, vanwege het lijden van het volk.

bovendien de man Bush had nog een appeltje te schillen met deze Sathan van de regio, 

zijn vader, Bush sr, was op het nippertje aan de dood ontsnapt.

----------


## YusufIsa

> _Geplaatst door idris_ 
> *helemaal onterecht was het niet om een hele wrede dictator te verwijderen die bovenop een bak met geld zit,
> dan zou ik ook liever iets van democratie wensen daar, vooral gezien vanuit de Islamitische kaart die hij steeds meer ging uitspelen in het Middenoosten,
> want de sancties nog langer later duren was ook geen optie, vanwege het lijden van het volk.
> 
> bovendien de man Bush had nog een appeltje te schillen met deze Sathan van de regio, 
> 
> zijn vader was op het nippertje aan de dood ontsnapt.*


Je kan niet simpelweg een land aanvallen, je hebt hier een legitieme reden voor nodig. Deze oorlog is gestart door de wereld voor te liegen. 
Er zijn over de hele wereld vele dictators met wrede regimes...Noord Korea bijvoorbeeld. In Afrika zijn vele wrede regimes. De wereld is nu vele malen onveiliger geworden door deze "war-on-terrorism". Terrorisme onstaat niet zomaar, men moet onderzoeken waarom het onstaat. Amerika heeft sinds de tweede wereldoorlog zijn ogen gesloten voor de wereld.

----------


## Mohammed Amin

Beste idris,

U zei het volgende : 


> helemaal onterecht was het niet om een hele wrede dictator te verwijderen die bovenop een bak met geld zit,
> dan zou ik ook liever iets van democratie wensen daar, vooral gezien vanuit de Islamitische kaart die hij steeds meer ging uitspelen in het Middenoosten,


U vergeet dat Amerika deze dictator in het zadel heeft geholpen, want het was o zo noodzakelijk om een marionet te hebben tegen de grote vijand Iran.
Een democratie was helemaal niet wenselijk want dan zou het "spel" zoals Amerika het speelde niet mogelijk zijn geweest.

Pas toen de marionet lastig werd en niet meer reageerde op het getrek aan de touwtjes werden er plannen gesmeed om hem op langere termijn te verwijderen (sancties en dergelijke).

Toen deze taktiek faalde besloot men dat in de naam van "vrede en democratie" de dictator verwijderd moest worden.

Tot op heden zijn nog steeds geen massa vernietiging wapens gevonden, en dit was toch hetgeen de aanval op Irak legitiem moest maken nietwaar ?

Los hiervan gezien was ik het persoonlijk niet eens met het Sadam regime, maar het was een interne gelegenheid van het land zelf om hem af te zetten.

salaam,

----------


## idris

> U vergeet dat Amerika deze dictator in het zadel heeft geholpen, want het was o zo noodzakelijk om een marionet te hebben tegen de grote vijand Iran.
> Een democratie was helemaal niet wenselijk want dan zou het "spel" zoals Amerika het speelde niet mogelijk zijn geweest.


welk spel ?

en waarom gaat een marionet oorlog voeren tegen zijn meester ?








> Tot op heden zijn nog steeds geen massa vernietiging wapens gevonden, en dit was toch hetgeen de aanval op Irak legitiem moest maken nietwaar ?


wel genoeg massavernietigingsgraven, ook goed ?





> Los hiervan gezien was ik het persoonlijk niet eens met het Sadam regime, maar het was een interne gelegenheid van het land zelf om hem af te zetten.


waar los van ???,
en waarom liepen die zielige Palestijnen als hondjes achter deze dictator aan, tewijl het een zionistisch kapitalistische marionet was ?


salami

----------


## idris

> _Geplaatst door YusufIsa_ 
> *Je kan niet simpelweg een land aanvallen, je hebt hier een legitieme reden voor nodig. Deze oorlog is gestart door de wereld voor te liegen. 
> Er zijn over de hele wereld vele dictators met wrede regimes...Noord Korea bijvoorbeeld. In Afrika zijn vele wrede regimes. De wereld is nu vele malen onveiliger geworden door deze "war-on-terrorism". Terrorisme onstaat niet zomaar, men moet onderzoeken waarom het onstaat. Amerika heeft sinds de tweede wereldoorlog zijn ogen gesloten voor de wereld.*


onzin als ze haar ogen opent is ze een bemoeial en als ze niks doet heeft ze ineens de ogen gesloten, ze kunnen het ook nooit goed doen !

----------


## YusufIsa

> _Geplaatst door idris_ 
> *onzin als ze haar ogen opent is ze een bemoeial en als ze niks doet heeft ze ineens de ogen gesloten, ze kunnen het ook nooit goed doen !*


Je kunt ook je ogen openen en nuttig werk verrichten. Hoeveel promille van haar BNP geeft Amerika aan ontwikkelingswerk? Waar ze nu mee bezig zijn is spierballenvertoon van de eerste klasse, pure arrogantie. Kan je vuur met vuur bestrijden?

----------


## YusufIsa

De resultaten van deze oorlog kun je hier vinden: http://www.iraqbodycount.net/database/

----------


## idris

Uncle Sam kan nou eenmaal niet alles tegelijk.

Saoudia en al die andere puissant rijke oliestaatjes doen gezien hun rijkdom, nagenoeg niets aan ontwikkelingshulp, behalve dan het recruteren van zwaar onderbetaalde en dito onderbehandelde loonslaven uit armere derde wereld-, meestal moslimlanden !

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door idris_ 
> (..) dan zou ik ook liever iets van democratie wensen daar, vooral gezien vanuit de Islamitische kaart die hij steeds meer ging uitspelen in het Middenoosten,


Helemaal mee eens dat het geen lekker mannetje was. Maar toen in ' 91 USA Kuwait hielp bevrijden omdat het credo was dat een land niet zomaar een ander land mag aangevallen. En een paar jaar laten doen ze hetzelfde. Stelletje hyprcriete eikels. En dan nog lekker de POW's gevangenhouden in Cuba. Zonder rechten en who knows hoe lang ze daar nog moeten zitten zonder proces. Leve de democratie! Leve the America dream!

----------


## idris

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *Helemaal mee eens dat het geen lekker mannetje was. Maar toen in ' 91 USA Kuwait hielp bevrijden omdat het credo was dat een land niet zomaar een ander land mag aangevallen. En een paar jaar laten doen ze hetzelfde. Stelletje hyprcriete eikels. En dan nog lekker de POW's gevangenhouden in Cuba. Zonder rechten en who knows hoe lang ze daar nog moeten zitten zonder proces. Leve de democratie! Leve the America dream!*


zeker aan de Amerikanen mankeert ook heus wel het 1 en ander, toch zou ik duizendmiljoen keer liever krijgsgevangene van de Amerikanen zijn dan van bv Al Salwakawi et al !!

----------


## rinuz

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> * Stelletje hyprcriete eikels. En dan nog lekker de POW's gevangenhouden in Cuba. Zonder rechten en who knows hoe lang ze daar nog moeten zitten zonder proces. Leve de democratie! Leve the America dream!*


Klopt, HET IS NOG nog een oorlog!

Maar Als jij geen,
westers gedachtegoed(Ook voor Amerika's vrede) hebt, Ga dan ... waar je je Thuis voelt. TOCH..
en zit niet te janken,

Amerika (V.S en Canadesen)hebben Nederland bevrijd,
Het zijn daarom onze vrienden voor het Leven!!

----------


## Mohammed Amin

Beste Rinuz,

U zei het volgende : 


> Amerika (V.S en Canadesen)hebben Nederland bevrijd,
> Het zijn daarom onze vrienden voor het Leven!!


Heeft u enig idee hoe beledigd een Canadees zich voelt als u hem/haar een Amerikaan noemt ???

Onder Franse flag hebben veel marokkanen meegevochten om Nederland te bevrijden, sommigen liggen hier begraven.

Zijn de Marokkanen middels uw redenering nu ook uw vrienden voor het leven ??

salaam,

----------


## Mohammed Amin

Beste Idris,

U zei : 


> welk spel ?
> 
> en waarom gaat een marionet oorlog voeren tegen zijn meester ?


Mag ik even helpen herinneren aan Afghanistan :

Ik zal het even in het kort plaatsen ;

Rusland trachte het te bezetten, maar stuite op verzet van de Mujahedieen.

Amerika kon hun toenmalige aartsvijand Rusland Afghanistan niet laten bezetten omdat het land zeer belangrijk is voor de doorvoer van olie.

Dus de Mujahedieen werden tot de tanden bewapend met stinger raketwerpers om de russische helicopters en tanks uit te kunnen schakelen.

Toen de russen verdreven waren kampten de Amerikanen met allerlei "krijgsheren" en het was zeer moeilijk om met al deze verschillende kampen afspraken te maken.

Er moest een centrale macht komen waarmee afspraken over oliepijleidingen gemaakt konden worden (bedrijf van Bush sr)

Als centrale orgaan werd de Taliban aangesteld, een fractie die de gehele leiding had, en waarmee centraal afspraken werde gemaakt.

Pas toen de Taliban besloot dat ze eigenlijk een machtige positie hadden en "nieuwe onderhandelingen" probeerden te openen (simpelweg ze wilden meer geld zien) werd een nieuwe campagne ingeleid.

Plotseling was de Taliban een verschrikking die kost wat kost verwijderd moest worden, en als onderdeel van deze campagne draaide de propaganda machine op volle toeren, iedereen moest zien hoe verschrikkelijk de Taliban was, en hoe erg het er in afghanistan aan toe ging.

Maar toen in het verleden de olie gewoon doorgevoerd werdt was er geen haan die kraaide naar de situatie van de gemiddelde Afghaan(se).


Het is het politieke systeem van Amerika om dictators en fracties aan te stellen (zij het openlijk of in het geheim) en zolang maar gebeurt wat er moet gebeuren is er niks aan de hand.

Wanneer er niet meer geluisterd wordt naar de opdrachten dan besluit Amerika om in de naam van Wereldvrede in te grijpen.


Wat de massagraven in Irak betreft : 

Wie denkt u dat die rottige raketten met gas geleverd had aan Sadam ???

Het was de bedoeling dat deze gebruikt werden tegen hun aartsvijand Iran.
Helaas zijn onschuldige burgers altijd het slachtoffer van wereldpolitiek.

salaam,

----------


## michiel mans

Mohammed Amin schreef,




> Rusland trachte het te bezetten, maar stuite op verzet van de Mujahedieen. Amerika kon hun toenmalige aartsvijand Rusland Afghanistan niet laten bezetten omdat het land zeer belangrijk is voor de doorvoer van olie. Dus de Mujahedieen werden tot de tanden bewapend met stinger raketwerpers om de russische helicopters en tanks uit te kunnen schakelen.


Correct, alleen is de Stinger een luchtdoelwapen en geen anti-tank wapen.




> Toen de russen verdreven waren kampten de Amerikanen met allerlei "krijgsheren" en het was zeer moeilijk om met al deze verschillende kampen afspraken te maken. Er moest een centrale macht komen waarmee afspraken over oliepijleidingen gemaakt konden worden (bedrijf van Bush sr)


Dat klopt wel denk ik.




> Als centrale orgaan werd de Taliban aangesteld, een fractie die de gehele leiding had, en waarmee centraal afspraken werde gemaakt.


Er is een verschil tussen steun verlenen aan de Taliban in zijn beginfase en het 'aanstellen' als een soort marionetten regering. Dat laatste was niet het geval, het eerste wel.




> Pas toen de Taliban besloot dat ze eigenlijk een machtige positie hadden en "nieuwe onderhandelingen" probeerden te openen (simpelweg ze wilden meer geld zien) werd een nieuwe campagne ingeleid. Plotseling was de Taliban een verschrikking die kost wat kost verwijderd moest worden, en als onderdeel van deze campagne draaide de propaganda machine op volle toeren, iedereen moest zien hoe verschrikkelijk de Taliban was, en hoe erg het er in afghanistan aan toe ging.


Ik twijfel er niet aan dat de VS mogelijk een deal met de Taliban zou hebben gesloten onder andere omstandigheden. De mensenrechten situatie zou dan uiteraard minder belicht zijn geweest door de VS regering. Die mensenrechtensituatie onder de Taliban is echter geen VS verzinsel, het kwam keer op keer ook via andere onafhankelijke mediabronnen en NGO's onder de aandacht.




> Het is het politieke systeem van Amerika om dictators en fracties aan te stellen (zij het openlijk of in het geheim) en zolang maar gebeurt wat er moet gebeuren is er niks aan de hand. Wanneer er niet meer geluisterd wordt naar de opdrachten dan besluit Amerika om in de naam van Wereldvrede in te grijpen.


Ze hebben inderdaad een reeks uiterst vieze spelletjes gespeeld.





> Wat de massagraven in Irak betreft : 
> Wie denkt u dat die rottige raketten met gas geleverd had aan Sadam ???


Dat is niet correct. Ze hebben geen raketten geleverd. Ze hebben, net als b.v Duitsland (en naar we nu weten, Nederland) exportvergunningen gegeven voor chemische (en biologische) bestandsdelen waar chemische wapens van konden worden gemaakt (of b.v landbouwbestrijdingsmiddelen). Er werd nimmer kant en klaar gifgas geleverd. Dat wil niet zeggen dat ze niet wisten wat Saddam er mee deed, Rumsfeld bezegelde zelf een deal om een chemische fabriek te leveren. 




> Het was de bedoeling dat deze gebruikt werden tegen hun aartsvijand Iran. Helaas zijn onschuldige burgers altijd het slachtoffer van wereldpolitiek.


En ook na de 1988 gifgas aanval op de Koerden ging de levering door. Rumsfeld, Cheney (Reagan) en de Bush familie zijn schurken van het ergste soort.

----------


## Mohammed Amin

SoebhaanAllah !


Michel Mans,

mag ik middels hetgeen ik nu schrijf u de hand reiken, een wonderbaarlijk feit heeft plaatsgevonden :

U bent het in grote lijnen met mij eens en ik in dit geval met u, we hebben zojuist een mijlpaal bereikt.


U zei : 


> Correct, alleen is de Stinger een luchtdoelwapen en geen anti-tank wapen.


Correct, alhoewel de stinger ontworpen is als luchtdoelwapen kan er ook prima een tank mee opgeblazen worden.

U zei :


> Die mensenrechtensituatie onder de Taliban is echter geen VS verzinsel, het kwam keer op keer ook via andere onafhankelijke mediabronnen en NGO's onder de aandacht.


Zoals ik al zei : Maar toen in het verleden de olie gewoon doorgevoerd werdt was er geen haan die kraaide naar de situatie van de gemiddelde Afghaan(se).

Het boeide politiek Amerika geen ene zier wat daar allemaal gebeurde zolang de oliedoorvoer gegarandeerd was.

U zei : 


> Dat is niet correct. Ze hebben geen raketten geleverd. Ze hebben, net als b.v Duitsland (en naar we nu weten, Nederland) exportvergunningen gegeven voor chemische (en biologische) bestandsdelen waar chemische wapens van konden worden gemaakt (of b.v landbouwbestrijdingsmiddelen). Er werd nimmer kant en klaar gifgas geleverd. Dat wil niet zeggen dat ze niet wisten wat Saddam er mee deed, Rumsfeld bezegelde zelf een deal om een chemische fabriek te leveren.


De CIA heeft meerdere malen blauwdrukken voor diversen wapens geleverd om zijn grip op de geheime dienst van Sadam te houden.

Tel daarbij op de mogelijkheid tot importeren van de benodigde stoffen, en voila het resultaat is daar.

U zei : 


> En ook na de 1988 gifgas aanval op de Koerden ging de levering door. Rumsfeld, Cheney (Reagan) en de Bush familie zijn schurken van het ergste soort.


Ik ben blij dat u dit inziet, de meeste mensen leven verblind door de bevrijdingsblindoek.

Het was mij een genoegen om het met u eens te kunnen zijn.

salaam,

----------


## idris

Als ik het zo hoor is het maar goed dat hij weg is, maar wat krijg je er voor terug als de buitenlanders weg zijn,

zullen ze net als de Palestijnen echt geinteresseerd zijn in democratie???, de enige weg tot interne en externe vrede, of zullen ze kiezen voor interne en externe terreur alla Hamas !!!??


in het volgende jaar zal 1 en t'ander duidelijk worden !

----------


## rinuz

> _Geplaatst door Mohammed Amin_ 
> *Beste Rinuz,
> 
> U zei het volgende : 
> 
> Heeft u enig idee hoe beledigd een Canadees zich voelt als u hem/haar een Amerikaan noemt ???
> 
> Onder Franse flag hebben veel marokkanen meegevochten om Nederland te bevrijden, sommigen liggen hier begraven.
> 
> ...


Ik heb het geschrevene zelf niet geplaatst.

Ik zelf vind: 

Iedereen die voor vrijheid kiest, is liefde.

----------


## catch22

Wel, als ik het voorgaande lees, lijkt het me duidelijk dat er veel machthebbers zijn die niet deugen. Zowel in de islamitische landen, de oostblok landen, de westerse wereld, etc. Het goede in een democratie is wel dat er een tegengeluid gebracht kan worden. In sommige arabische landen is het vooral in gevangenissen waar de vrijheid van meningsuiting zijn uiteindelijk lot mag bekopen.

Laat ik nu eens voorstellen dat er, in onze geschiedenis, met de bijbel en de koran in de hand, onnoemelijk veel is gevochten, gemarteld, verkracht en etc. 

Dat in vroegere tijden (en heden) door de machthebbers, zo god het wil (ala hop), al dat geweld en leed is geinitieerd. Allemaal mensen die het geloof fout uitlegden? Allemaal mensen die zelf aangevallen werden, en geen andere keuze hadden? En onze beste Mohammed dan? Ook hij vocht, gaf bevel tot doden, nam steden in, liet strijden, vechten, doden,doden en doden - want zo was het dat Allah wou.

Het is een mooie geschiedenis geworden, with God on our side.

----------


## Henoch

> _Geplaatst door catch22_ 
> *Wel, als ik het voorgaande lees, lijkt het me duidelijk dat er veel machthebbers zijn die niet deugen. Zowel in de islamitische landen, de oostblok landen, de westerse wereld, etc. Het goede in een democratie is wel dat er een tegengeluid gebracht kan worden. In sommige arabische landen is het vooral in gevangenissen waar de vrijheid van meningsuiting zijn uiteindelijk lot mag bekopen.
> 
> Laat ik nu eens voorstellen dat er, in onze geschiedenis, met de bijbel en de koran in de hand, onnoemelijk veel is gevochten, gemarteld, verkracht en etc. 
> 
> Dat in vroegere tijden (en heden) door de machthebbers, zo god het wil (ala hop), al dat geweld en leed is geinitieerd. Allemaal mensen die het geloof fout uitlegden? Allemaal mensen die zelf aangevallen werden, en geen andere keuze hadden? En onze beste Mohammed dan? Ook hij vocht, gaf bevel tot doden, nam steden in, liet strijden, vechten, doden,doden en doden - want zo was het dat Allah wou.
> 
> Het is een mooie geschiedenis geworden, with God on our side.*


deze mensen kennen echter geen sorry of toegave !

bij hen is alles goed en bij ons is alles fout, terwijl het in feite overwegend andersom ligt,

alle goede dingen bevinden zich nl bij de ongelovige,
goede gezondheidszorg
wetenschappelijke ontwikkeling
economische groei
relatief eerlijke rechtspraak
democratie en vrijheid van meningsuiting

je kunt toch niet ontkennen dat dat alllemaal vele malen beter is geregeld in het Westen !!

----------


## Reborn

> _Geplaatst door Henoch_ 
> *deze mensen kennen echter geen sorry of toegave !
> 
> bij hen is alles goed en bij ons is alles fout, terwijl het in feite overwegend andersom ligt,
> 
> alle goede dingen bevinden zich nl bij de ongelovige,
> goede gezondheidszorg
> wetenschappelijke ontwikkeling
> economische groei
> ...


de enige echte henosh van marokko.nl je kickt heel erg op de marokkanen he.

----------


## idris

> _Geplaatst door Reborn_ 
> *de enige echte henosh van marokko.nl je kickt heel erg op de Moslim  he.*


Moslim, zonder aanziens des persoon !

----------


## Henoch

> _Geplaatst door isaia_ 
> *Ze happen zo lekker *


schelden en rachelen, maar ze geven nauwelijks inhoudelijk antwoord.

----------


## michiel mans

Mohammed Amin schreef,




> mag ik middels hetgeen ik nu schrijf u de hand reiken, een wonderbaarlijk feit heeft plaatsgevonden : U bent het in grote lijnen met mij eens en ik in dit geval met u, we hebben zojuist een mijlpaal bereikt.


Mooi toch. 




> Amin:Correct, alhoewel de stinger ontworpen is als luchtdoelwapen kan er ook prima een tank mee opgeblazen worden.


Nou vooruit een heel klein tankje dan. Een Stinger heeft niet het soort 'kop' om dik pantser mee te doorboren. Heb je ook niet nodig voor een vliegtuig of helicopter.




> Zoals ik al zei : Maar toen in het verleden de olie gewoon doorgevoerd werdt was er geen haan die kraaide naar de situatie van de gemiddelde Afghaan(se). Het boeide politiek Amerika geen ene zier wat daar allemaal gebeurde zolang de oliedoorvoer gegarandeerd was.


Geluiden kwamen toen vooral van Human Right Watch, Amnesty e.d. 




> De CIA heeft meerdere malen blauwdrukken voor diversen wapens geleverd om zijn grip op de geheime dienst van Sadam te houden. Tel daarbij op de mogelijkheid tot importeren van de benodigde stoffen, en voila het resultaat is daar.


Heb je bronnen voor dit nieuws dat de CIA blauwdrukken leverde?

----------


## rinuz

> _Geplaatst door michiel mans_ 
> *Mohammed Amin schreef,
> 
> 
> 
> Mooi toch. 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?? en...

----------


## rinuz

> _Geplaatst door Mohammed Amin_ 
> [B]Beste Rinuz,
> 
> Beste Rinuz,
> 
> U zei het volgende : quote: 
> Amerika (V.S en Canadesen)hebben Nederland bevrijd,
> Het zijn daarom onze vrienden voor het Leven!! 
> 
> ...



V.s en Canada zijn N.Amerika.
Dus Canadesen zijn ook Amerikanen.

----------


## rinuz

> _Geplaatst door Mohammed Amin_ 
> *Beste Rinuz,
> 
> 
> Onder Franse flag hebben veel marokkanen meegevochten om Nederland te bevrijden, sommigen liggen hier begraven.
> 
> Zijn de Marokkanen middels uw redenering nu ook uw vrienden voor het leven ??
> 
> salaam,*


 Michiel de Ruyter, jaagde de Rovers op zee voor Marokko weg.
Toen was er al een band tussen Marokko en Nederland.

----------


## Mohammed Amin

Beste Michiel Mans,

Wat de bronnen betreft : ik had het naar ik meen in elsevier gelezen maar ik kan het even niet terug vinden.

Als u enigzins op de hoogte bent van de modus operandi van de cia dan zult u er in ieder geval niet vreemd van opkijken.

Enige informatie over wapenleveranties zoals u zelf al eerder aangaf zijn op de volgende link te vinden :

http://www.vredesnaam.com/Iraq/IRAK9.html

(bron NOS)

Als op legale /semi legale wijze al zoveel gebeurt dan kun je enigzins zelf invullen wat er achter de schermen gebeurt.

salaam,

----------


## Mohammed Amin

Beste Catch22,

U zei het volgende :


> Wel, als ik het voorgaande lees, lijkt het me duidelijk dat er veel machthebbers zijn die niet deugen. Zowel in de islamitische landen, de oostblok landen, de westerse wereld, etc. Het goede in een democratie is wel dat er een tegengeluid gebracht kan worden. In sommige arabische landen is het vooral in gevangenissen waar de vrijheid van meningsuiting zijn uiteindelijk lot mag bekopen.
> 
> Laat ik nu eens voorstellen dat er, in onze geschiedenis, met de bijbel en de koran in de hand, onnoemelijk veel is gevochten, gemarteld, verkracht en etc. 
> 
> Dat in vroegere tijden (en heden) door de machthebbers, zo god het wil (ala hop), al dat geweld en leed is geinitieerd. Allemaal mensen die het geloof fout uitlegden? Allemaal mensen die zelf aangevallen werden, en geen andere keuze hadden? En onze beste Mohammed dan? Ook hij vocht, gaf bevel tot doden, nam steden in, liet strijden, vechten, doden,doden en doden - want zo was het dat Allah wou.


In vele niet arabische landen is vrijheid van meningsuiting ook een garantie voor een ticket naar de gevangenis.

U stelt voor dat er met een religieus boek in de hand veel gevochten en gemarteld is in de geschiedenis.
Maar er is nog vele malen meer gedaan zonder religie.
Het is de aard van het beestje zullen we maar zeggen.

Dan uw teksten over de profeet Mohammed(saws) :

Volgens de Koran vertegenwoordigt "oorlog" een "ongewenste verplichting", dat onder strikte naleving van bepaalde humanitaire en morele voorschriften uitgevoerd moeten worden en er geen oorlog gevoerd mag worden, tenzij het absoluut onvermijdelijk is.

In een vers wordt uitgelegd dat het de ongelovigen zijn die beginnen met oorlog en dat God oorlogen niet goedkeurt:

Telkens wanneer zij het oorlogsvuur ontsteken, dooft Allah het en zij pogen wanorde te scheppen op aarde en Allah heeft de onruststokers niet lief. (Koran 5: 64)

Ingeval van een conflict moeten de gelovigen wachten met strijden totdat het noodzakelijk wordt. Het is de gelovigen alleen dan toegestaan om te vechten, wanneer de andere partij aanvalt en er geen andere alternatief dan oorlog overblijft:

Maar als zij ophouden, dan is Allah zeker Vergevensgezind, Genadevol. (Koran 2: 192) 


Een nadere beschouwing van het leven van de Profeet Mohammed (vzmh) laat zien dat oorlog een middel was dat gebruikt werd voor defensieve doeleinden in onvermijdbare situaties.

De Koran werd door God aan de Profeet Mohammed (vzmh) geopenbaard gedurende een tijdsbestek van 23 jaar. Gedurende de eerste 13 jaar van deze periode, leefden moslims als een minderheid in een heidense maatschappelijke orde in Mekka en werden vaak onderdrukt. Veel moslims werden lastig gevallen, mishandelt, gefolterd, en zelfs vermoord en hun huizen en bezittingen geplunderd. Ondanks dit leidden de moslims hun leven zonder enige vorm van geweld aan te grijpen en riepen de heidenen op tot vrede.

Toen de onderdrukking van de heidenen ondragelijk werd voor de moslims, emigreerden de moslims naar de stad Yathrib, dat later Medina genoemd zou worden, waar ze hun eigen maatschappelijke orde in een meer vrijere en vriendelijke omgeving konden vestigen. Zelfs nadat ze hun eigen politieke systeem hadden gevestigd, liet men zich niet meeslepen om de wapens tegen de agressieve heidenen uit Mekka op te nemen. Alleen na de volgende openbaring gaf de Profeet (vzmh) het bevel zich voor te bereiden tot oorlog:

Toestemming om te vechten is gegeven aan degenen tegen wie gevochten wordt, omdat hun onrecht is aangedaan, voorzeker Allah heeft de macht hen bij te staan. Degenen die ten onrechte uit hun huizen werden verdreven alleen omdat zij zeiden: "Onze Heer is Allah."  (Koran 22: 39-40)

Kortom, het werd de moslims toegestaan om oorlog te voeren, omdat ze onderdrukt werden en bloot stonden aan gewelddadigheden. God stond oorlog dus alleen toe voor defensieve doeleinden. In andere verzen worden moslims gewaarschuwd voor onnodige provocatie of gewelddadigheden:

En strijdt voor de zaak van Allah tegen degenen, die tegen u strijden, maar overschrijdt de grens niet. Voorzeker, Allah heeft de overtreders niet lief. (Koran 2: 190)

Na de openbaring van deze verzen, vonden verscheidene oorlogen tussen moslims en heidense Arabieren plaats. In geen van deze oorlogen waren de moslims de opstokende partij. Verder vestigde de Profeet Mohammed (vzmh) een veilige en vredesvolle sociale omgeving voor de moslims en heidenen door de vredespact van Hadaybija te aanvaarden, waarin aan de meeste eisen van de heidenen werd toegegeven. Wederom waren het de heidenen, die de afspraken van het pact schonden en zo ontstond er weer een nieuwe situatie voor een oorlog. Doordat het aantal van de moslims fors was gestegen, beschikten de moslims over een strijdmacht die te sterk zou zijn tegen de heidense Arabieren. Maar toch veroverde de Profeet Mohammed (vzmh) Mekka zonder bloedvergieten. Als hij het zou wensen kon Mohammed (vzmh) wraak kunnen nemen op de heidense leiders in de stad, maar in plaats daarvan pijnigde hij gn van hen, vergaf hen en behandelde hij ze met uiterste tolerantie. John Esposito, die in het Westen als een expert op het gebied van de Islam geldt, gaf bericht van de situatie in de volgende woorden: " De Profeet (vzmh) vermeed wraak en plundering na zijn zege en accepteerde een akkoord, dat aan zijn vroegere vijanden amnestie verleende, in plaats van het zwaard tegen ze te verheffen." 2

Heidenen, die zich later uit vrije wil tot de Islam bekeerden, konden er niet omheen, het edele karakter van de Profeet (vzmh) te bewonderen.

Niet alleen tijdens de verovering van Mekka, maar ook in het verloop van alle veldslagen en veroveringen, die plaatsvonden in de tijd van de Profeet Mohammed (vzmh), werden de rechten van onschuldige en weerloze mensen zorgvuldig beschermd. De Profeet Mohammed (vzmh) herinnerde de gelovigen vele malen aan deze verplichting en door zijn eigen gedrag werd hij een goede voorbeeld voor anderen. Hij zei de volgende woorden aan de gelovigen die naar het front gingen: "Wanneer men op oorlogspad gaat, ga dan met de religie van God. Tast de ouderen, vrouwen en kinderen niet aan. Verlicht altijd hun toestand en wees vriendelijk voor hen. God heeft hen lief die oprecht zijn."3 De boodschapper van God legde ook de gedragsregels vast die de moslims moeten volgen, zelfs wanneer ze zich midden in het gevecht bevinden: 

Doodt geen kinderen. Vermijdt het, om mensen in de kerken aan te tasten die zich hebben toegewijd aan bidden! Doodt nooit vrouwen en ouderen. Steek de bomen niet in de brand en hak ze ook niet om. Verwoest nooit huizen!4

De islamitische grondbeginselen, die God in de Koran heeft beschreven, verklaren deze vredesvolle en gematigde politiek van de Profeet Mohammed (vzmh). God beveelt de gelovigen in de Koran, om de mensen die geen moslim zijn vriendelijk en rechtvaardig te behandelen:

Allah verbiedt u niet, degenen, die niet tegen u om de godsdienst hebben gevochten, noch u uit uw huizen hebben verdreven, goed te doen en rechtvaardig te behandelen; voorzeker, Allah heeft de rechtvaardigen lief. Maar Allah verbiedt u vriendschap te betonen aan degenen, die tegen u gevochten hebben om de godsdienst, en die u uit uw huizen hebben verdreven of geholpen hebben u te verdrijven(Koran 60: 8-9)


Uw redernering over de profeet Mohammed(saws) en gevechten was dus verkeerd.

salaam,

----------


## Mohammed Amin

Beste Henoch,

U zei het volgende :



> deze mensen kennen echter geen sorry of toegave !
> 
> bij hen is alles goed en bij ons is alles fout, terwijl het in feite overwegend andersom ligt,
> 
> alle goede dingen bevinden zich nl bij de ongelovige,
> goede gezondheidszorg
> wetenschappelijke ontwikkeling
> economische groei
> relatief eerlijke rechtspraak
> ...


Wie zijn "deze" mensen ?
Hetgeen waarop u reageerde was een reactie op mijn posting...
Ben ik dan "deze" mensen ????

Dit lijkt mij toch een uitermate generaliserend gedrag waarbij u mij een etiket opplakt wat mij uiteraard niet aanstaat.

Als u zich ergert aan "deze" mensen omdat ze geen toegave kennen en ik lees vervolgends uw woorden :



> bij hen is alles goed en bij ons is alles fout, terwijl het in feite overwegend andersom ligt,
> 
> alle goede dingen bevinden zich nl bij de ongelovige,
> 
> je kunt toch niet ontkennen dat dat alllemaal vele malen beter is geregeld in het Westen !!


Dan denk ik toch bij mijzelf mijnheer Henoch is net zo toegevelijk als diegenen die hij beschuldig.

Laten we voorop stellen dat alle goede en slechte dingen zich bevinden onder de mensheid, zowel gelovigen als ongelovigen.
Ieder mens is in staat tot goedheid, in de islam noemen we dit fitrah oftewel natuurlijke aanleg : Allah(swt) heeft ieder mens aangeboren meegegeven de aanleg tot goedheid.
Net zoals de mens aanleg tot goed heeft is de aanleg tot slechtheid ook bij iedereen aanwezig, bij de een is dit een dominante factor en bij de ander een te verwaarlozen invloed.
Het is maar hoe sterk je bent tegen de invloeden van de verwerpelijke Satan.

Ik ben het met u eens (toegevelijk van mij nietwaar ?) dat het op dit moment goed vertoeven is in het westen wanneer je :

Naar het ziekenhuis moet

je boterham wilt verdienen (economie)

men zijn mening wilt geven over bijvoorbeeld de staat/vorst/regering



Ik ben het niet met u eens over de volgende punten :


wetenschappelijke ontwikkeling :

In veel arabische landen beschikken ze over dezelfde ontwikkelingen die men hier heeft.
Als voorbeeld : in Marokko kan ik dezelfde computer kopen die ik hier heb.

relatief eerlijke rechtspraak :

Wat is relatief eerlijk ???
Als je kind vermoord wordt en de dader staat na 4 jaar weer buiten is dit dan eerlijk ??
Als topcriminelen worden vrijgelaten wegens "vormfouten" is dit dan eerlijk ??

En wat verstaat u dan eigelijk onder "het westen" de meesten scharen de V.S. en europa onder het westen.

In Nederland ben je onschuldig todat je schuld bewezen is, terwijl in Amerika je schuldig bent todat je onschuld bewezen is.


salaam,

----------


## Henoch

> wetenschappelijke ontwikkeling :
> 
> In veel arabische landen beschikken ze over dezelfde ontwikkelingen die men hier heeft.
> Als voorbeeld : in Marokko kan ik dezelfde computer kopen die ik hier heb.


maar waar komen de octrooien vandaan, en wie vervaardigd ze, wie ontdekt ze ?





> relatief eerlijke rechtspraak :
> 
> Wat is relatief eerlijk ???
> Als je kind vermoord wordt en de dader staat na 4 jaar weer buiten is dit dan eerlijk ??
> Als topcriminelen worden vrijgelaten wegens "vormfouten" is dit dan eerlijk ??


dat is nu juist daar waarover democratisch gestemd kan worden, want smaken verschillen, moest je hier eens kijken wat voor talibanische straffen we hier hadden 400jaar geleden.




> En wat verstaat u dan eigelijk onder "het westen" de meesten scharen de V.S. en europa onder het westen.
> 
> In Nederland ben je onschuldig todat je schuld bewezen is, terwijl in Amerika je schuldig bent todat je onschuld bewezen is.


dat laatste is ook niet waar,

want ook de mensen op Guantanabo bay, zullen worden berecht !


Wanneer je een geloof hebt die alles al denkt te begrijpen is het niet meer dan logisch dat de gelovigen niet meer zo nodig verder hoeven kijken dan hun volmaakte geloof lang is !

----------


## michiel mans

Beste Mohammed Amin, je schreef,




> Wat de bronnen betreft : ik had het naar ik meen in elsevier gelezen maar ik kan het even niet terug vinden.


Da's jammer, het blijft dan een 'onbevestigde' uitlating. 




> Als u enigzins op de hoogte bent van de modus operandi van de cia dan zult u er in ieder geval niet vreemd van opkijken.


Nee, zeker niet.




> Enige informatie over wapenleveranties zoals u zelf al eerder aangaf zijn op de volgende link te vinden :
> http://www.vredesnaam.com/Iraq/IRAK9.html
> (bron NOS)


Hier vinden we ondermeer. 




> In de jaren 1985-1989 verkocht Amerika voor miljarden dollars aan wapens aan Irak. Daaronder chemische wapens, nucleaire onderdelen en biologische culturen als miltvuur, tetanus, botulisme en de pest


Duale bestanddelen, bestanddelen die dus ook voor andere dan chemische en-of biologische oorlogsvoering kunnen worden gebruikt zijn met goedkeuring van diverse VS instanties geleverd. Zo ook door Duitsland (en door-via Nederland). De 'wapens' waar over geschreven wordt worden verder niet gespecificeerd en dat kan de NOS ook niet omdat ze een belazerde kennis, inzicht en controle hebben op dergelijke materie. Ze zijn veelal anti-Amerika en controleren hun nieuwsfeiten hierover buitengewoon slecht. Volgens de World Defense Almanac van 1991 zijn alleen wat kleine (les) helicopters en een paar grotere geleverd. Over vliegtuigen, geschut, tanks, raketten en kleinere wapens wordt niets vermeld, ook in andere jaargangen niet. Wat wel vermeld staat is dat Iraq een aantal Chieftain tanks en voertuigen zoals M113's heeft buitgemaakt op Iran. 

Het gros der journalisten praat elkaar na over de door de VS bewapende Saddam hierbij niet door enige kennis van zaken gehinderd. De Nos is geen uitzondering. Op GEEN van de beelden van de 1991 Golfoorlog is Iraaks gevechtsmaterieel te zien van Amerikaanse makelij. Datzelfde geldt voor de Iran-Irak oorlog en de 2003 oorlog. Of is dit ook allemaal onderdeel van het 'complot'? De waarheid betreffende de smerige praktijken onder Reagan en de Bushes is al erg genoeg. Er een berg onzin bovenopgooien ondergraaft de eigen kredietwaardigheid.

Ook vinden we in het stuk.




> In december 1983 reisde Rumsfeld als speciale gezant van president Bush senior af naar het Midden-Oosten, waar hij vriendschap sloot met Saddam.


Dat is kennelijk dus de NOS zorgvuldigheid, Bush was president in 1983? Rumsfeld's rol was inderdaad een vieze in die hele periode. En hij gaat nog steeds vrolijk verder.




> Volgens een onlangs door de Washington Post onthuld document had de CIA een maand eerder gerapporteerd dat Saddam 'bijna dagelijks' chemische wapens inzette die verboden zijn in het internationaal recht


 .

Zoals ik al eerder schreef, ook na de 1988 gifgas aanval op de Koerden ging leverantie (tot in 1989) van chemische bestandsdelen door.




> Op een inmiddels beruchte foto is een lachende Rumsfeld samen met Saddam te zien.


Er zijn andere Saddam-Rumsfeld foto's (je linkte er al een). Dit lijkt me een knip-plak foto. De beelden van een met een geweer schietende Saddam op een balkon hebben we talloze keren gezien. Hij heeft in deze foto precies hetzelfde geweer op precies dezelfde manier vast, met dezelfde kleding aan. Toeval? Geloof er geen moer van. Bij officiele gelegenheden heeft Saddam meestal zijn nette uniform aan, nu zijn informele kloffie. Of het Rumsfeld is die naast een militair zit is ook niet echt duidelijk. Ook van de NOS? Een NOS die doodleuk meldt "zojuist ontvangen nieuwsbeelden" te laten zien die drie of meer dagen er voor al op de BBC, BRT of elders te zien waren (gebeurt regelmatig). Een NOS die regelmatig meer aandacht aan voetbal dan aan wereldgebeurtenissen besteed. 

De rest van het stuk vermengt suggestie met waarheid. Het idee dat er sprake van 'vriendschap' was tussen Bush en Saddam is absurd. De VS politiek was niet happy met Irak maar nog minder met Iran. Hand en spandiensten en leveranties gebeurden op basis van koele berekening en opportunisme, met vriendschap had het geen bal te maken. De VS speelde hetzelfde spelletje met Iran, o.a via de geheime 'Contra' connectie (lees Bob Woodward's 'Dekmantel' over Reagan, CIA en Casey). Door die connectie voelde Saddam zich verraden.

----------


## catch22

Aan Mohammed Amin,





> Het is de aard van het beestje zullen we maar zeggen.


Juist. Maar nu het lef hebben om die redenering door te trekken. De aard van het beestje bepaald. Ook als de hand de Koran omklemt. Of hij nu moordt, of liefheeft, hij zal het kunnen lezen (kunnen verantwoorden)in de Koran, hij kan het horen van de mensen die het voor hem lezen. 

Maar dat is niet alles. De aard van het beestje is ook vaak om in goden te geloven. romeinen, grieken, christenen, indianen, jodendom, moslims (het moet een drukte van jewelste hierboven zijn), allemaal diep geloven.

De aard van het beestje. Dat je er beelden bij gaat maken, of juist niet, of je schrijft een boek erover. De aard van het beestje. 

En dat nu juist een god je influistert dat je negen vrouwen mag, in plaats van vier. En dat juist nu God je influistert om je te verdedigen, en dat God je influistert om vijanden met respect te behandelen. En dat juist God jou uitkiest om ingefluisterd te worden, en dat juist de rest van de mensen niet begrijpt, blind is, maar dat jouw woord het enige ware is.

Het geeft te denken.

----------


## idris

Allah's alles determinerende schepper is groot !


zie de gebeurtenissen deze week in Azi.


het is alleen mogelijk om in een goede G-d te geloven, wanneer Hij dit soort rampen niet had kunnen voorzien, in een soort G-dgeschapen evolutieproces, waar toeval en vrije wil ook een plaats heeft gekregen als enige mogelijke weg naar perfectie.

want 1 ding is zeker voor mij:

G-d kan incidenteel fout gegane schepping rechtzetten en tegelijk leren van de dingen die in een voorgaande simulaties zijn foutgegaan !

----------


## YusufIsa

> _Geplaatst door EdV_ 
> *Volgens mij leert God nooit wat, vooral niet op het gebied van heldere communicatie.
> 
> 
> EdV*


Wat God is en kan gaat je verstandsvermogen te boven. Wij simpele mensen kunnen dit nooit bevatten.

----------


## YusufIsa

> _Geplaatst door idris_ 
> *Allah's alles determinerende schepper is groot !
> 
> 
> zie de gebeurtenissen deze week in Azi.
> 
> 
> het is alleen mogelijk om in een goede G-d te geloven, wanneer Hij dit soort rampen niet had kunnen voorzien, in een soort G-dgeschapen evolutieproces, waar toeval en vrije wil ook een plaats heeft gekregen als enige mogelijke weg naar perfectie.
> 
> ...


"Leed en droefheid zijn een teken dat God nabij is, want "Lijden is Hij zelf". Hoe meer God iemand liefheeft, des te meer beproeft Hij hem, en neemt van hem elk spoor van aardse troost weg, zodat de geliefde alleen Hem heeft om op te vertrouwen. Vaak komt men in gebeden in de Islamitische wereld de klacht tegen dat God het meest met leed treft diegene die Hij het meest liefheeft en die Hem het meest liefhebben, gedachten die men ook in de Bijbel kan terugvinden: "Die Hij liefheeft kastijdt Hij." (Herbreen 12:6; Openbaring 3:19) 

Bron: Islam verhalenderwijs, Anton Wessels

----------


## idris

> _Geplaatst door YusufIsa_ 
> *"Leed en droefheid zijn een teken dat God nabij is, want "Lijden is Hij zelf". Hoe meer God iemand liefheeft, des te meer beproeft Hij hem, en neemt van hem elk spoor van aardse troost weg, zodat de geliefde alleen Hem heeft om op te vertrouwen. Vaak komt men in gebeden in de Islamitische wereld de klacht tegen dat God het meest met leed treft diegene die Hij het meest liefheeft en die Hem het meest liefhebben, gedachten die men ook in de Bijbel kan terugvinden: "Die Hij liefheeft kastijdt Hij." (Herbreen 12:6; Openbaring 3:19) 
> 
> Bron: Islam verhalenderwijs, Anton Wessels*


een groot verschil met de Islam is dat allah niet naar zijn schepping afdaalt om met zijn schepping mee te lijden ter verbetering van zijn schepping om als troosting te dienen voor de verschrikkelijke en natuurlijk ook prachtige tijden die nog moe(s)ten komen.

----------


## YusufIsa

> _Geplaatst door rinuz_ 
> *V.s en Canada zijn N.Amerika.
> Dus Canadesen zijn ook Amerikanen.*



Argentini en Brazili zijn Zuid-Amerika.
Dus Argentijnen en Brazilianen zijn Amerikanen?

Amerikanen zijn mi mensen uit de VS.

----------


## michiel mans

YusufIsa schreef,




> "Leed en droefheid zijn een teken dat God nabij is, want "Lijden is Hij zelf". Hoe meer God iemand liefheeft, des te meer beproeft Hij hem, en neemt van hem elk spoor van aardse troost weg, zodat de geliefde alleen Hem heeft om op te vertrouwen. Vaak komt men in gebeden in de Islamitische wereld de klacht tegen dat God het meest met leed treft diegene die Hij het meest liefheeft en die Hem het meest liefhebben, gedachten die men ook in de Bijbel kan terugvinden: "Die Hij liefheeft kastijdt Hij." (Herbreen 12:6; Openbaring 3:19)


Blij dat mensen anders in elkaar steken. "Ik hou zoveeeel van je dat ik je onder water duw, je rechter been verpletter, je zoontje uit je armen trek en onder water sleur om nooit weer te zien." "Ik wil dat je alles kwijt raakt zodat alleen ik nog over ben." 

God is kennelijk dus een narcistische, levensgevaarlijke gek die moet worden opgesloten, onmiddelijke behandeling is noodzakelijk. En daar geloven jullie in? Misschien ook maar eens een afspraak bij de psychiater maken.

----------


## idris

> _Geplaatst door michiel mans_ 
> *YusufIsa schreef,
> 
> 
> 
> Blij dat mensen anders in elkaar steken. "Ik hou zoveeeel van je dat ik je onder water duw, je rechter been verpletter, je zoontje uit je armen trek en onder water sleur om nooit weer te zien." "Ik wil dat je alles kwijt raakt zodat alleen ik nog over ben." 
> 
> God is kennelijk dus een narcistische, levensgevaarlijke gek die moet worden opgesloten, onmiddelijke behandeling is noodzakelijk. En daar geloven jullie in? Misschien ook maar eens een afspraak bij de psychiater maken.*


wanneer deze wereld volledig gedetermineerd was wel,

dat is niet zo, de wereld en G-d zijn iteratief.

----------


## Mohammed Amin

Beste Henoch,

U zei: 


> maar waar komen de octrooien vandaan, en wie vervaardigd ze, wie ontdekt ze ?


Veel electronische ontwikkelingen komen uit China en japan, de vervaardiging vind meestal in armere aziatische landen plaats.
Zijn deze landen dan "beter" dan het westen, aangezien in uw ogen het westen beter is dan landen die "minder" hebben.


U zei : 


> dat laatste is ook niet waar,
> 
> want ook de mensen op Guantanabo bay, zullen worden berecht !


Dat laaste is absoluut wel waar !

De basis van het Nederlandse rechtsysteem is dat men onschuldig is totdat de schuld is aangetoond.
De basis van het Amerikaanse rechtsysteem is dat men schuldig is totdat men zijn onschuld heeft bewezen.

Wat de mensen op Guantanamo bay betreft :

Zij werden op andere gronden vastgehouden als "krijgsgevangenen"zodat het gewone rechtsysteem zich er niet mee kon bemoeien.
Bij voorbaat werdt deze mensen het recht op een rechtzaak ontnomen.

Let wel ik beweer niet dat iedereen daar onschuldig zit, maar stel nu dat je onschuldig bent, al die tijd daar wordt vastgehouden, terwijl je recht als mens geschonden wordt, vreemde situatie nietwaar ??

Gelukkig worden nu toetsingen verricht en krijgt men de kans op via het gerecht onschuld aan te tonen.

Neem nu het verhaal van de Zweedse Mehdi Ghezali :




> Zweed: 'ik ben gemarteld in Guantnamo'
> 
> Uitgegeven: 14 juli 2004 13:06 
> Laatst gewijzigd: 14 juli 2004 14:38 
> 
> STOCKHOLM - Een Zweed die meer dan twee jaar gevangenheeft gezeten op de Amerikaanse marinebasis in Guantnamo Bay opCuba, zegt te zijn gemarteld. Dat meldden Zweedse media dinsdag.Hij werd verdacht van terroristische activiteiten. De man zegtonschuldig te zijn. 
> 
> De Amerikanen lieten Mehdi Ghezali vorige week vrij. Ininterviews met Zweedse media zei hij dat zijn bewakers hem fysieken psychologisch martelden en seksueel vernederden. De man is nuondergedoken omdat Zweedse neonazi's hem hebben bedreigd. 
> 
> ...


Bron : Nu.nl
Link : http://www.nu.nl/news.jsp?n=358942&c=22

salaam,

----------


## Mohammed Amin

Beste EdV,

U zei : 



> _Geplaatst door EdV_ 
> *Uit welke bron komt deze "geschiedenis"?
> 
> 
> EdV*


Uit andere bronnen dan die waaruit u lering trekt.

Mijn bronnen zijn de heilige Koran en de boeken die uitleg geven over de openbaringen.

salaam,

----------


## Mohammed Amin

Beste Michiel Mans,

U zei : 


> Da's jammer, het blijft dan een 'onbevestigde' uitlating.


Inderdaad jamer, maar de uitlating is geheel voor mijn rekening.


Ik geef inderdaad toe dat de NOS over het algemeen niet de meest correcte bron van informatie is, maar ik tracht zoveel mogelijk in het Nederlands te plaatsen, aangezien niet iedereen de engelse taal machtig is/ of het irritant vind om lappen engelse tekst door te moeten spitten.

Ik ben blij dat u een aantal zaken aanhaalt (jaartallen) inderdaad slordige journalistiek.

U zei: 


> Hand en spandiensten en leveranties gebeurden op basis van koele berekening en opportunisme, met vriendschap had het geen bal te maken. De VS speelde hetzelfde spelletje met Iran, o.a via de geheime 'Contra' connectie (lees Bob Woodward's 'Dekmantel' over Reagan, CIA en Casey). Door die connectie voelde Saddam zich verraden.


Ik ben blij dat u ook op de hoogte bent van de "spelletjes"die gespeeld worden.
Doordat sommigen dit niet weten/inzien voel ik mij soms als Mel Gibson in "consperacy theorie"

salaam,

----------


## Mohammed Amin

Beste Catch22,

u zei:




> _Geplaatst door catch22_ 
> *Aan Mohammed Amin,
> 
> Juist. Maar nu het lef hebben om die redenering door te trekken. De aard van het beestje bepaald. Ook als de hand de Koran omklemt. Of hij nu moordt, of liefheeft, hij zal het kunnen lezen (kunnen verantwoorden)in de Koran, hij kan het horen van de mensen die het voor hem lezen. 
> 
> Maar dat is niet alles. De aard van het beestje is ook vaak om in goden te geloven. romeinen, grieken, christenen, indianen, jodendom, moslims (het moet een drukte van jewelste hierboven zijn), allemaal diep geloven.
> 
> De aard van het beestje. Dat je er beelden bij gaat maken, of juist niet, of je schrijft een boek erover. De aard van het beestje. 
> 
> ...


Knap staaltje van het uit context plaatsen van een uitdrukking.
Nu het lef om uw benadering van mijn uitdrukking verder door te trekken :

De aard van het beestje bepaald.
Ook als de waarheid aan hem verkondigd wordt, hij kan het lezen of horen van de mensen die het gelezen hebben.
Maar hij weigerd want het is ook de aard van het beestje om zich van de waarheid af te keren, ongeloof te verkiezen boven geloof, net zoals sommige beestjes criminaliteit, doodslag & verderf, inmoreel gedrag, en egoisme verkozen hebben.
Daarmee een maatschappij van egoistische beestjes onwtikkelen waarbij het eigenbelang boven het belang van de beestjesgemeenschap wordt verkozen.

De aard van het beestje dat besluit om geen religieus boek te lezen, of een anti religieus boek te gaan schrijven.

En dat nu juist god je niet influisterd dat je vier vrouwen mag trouwen inplaats van een. En dat juist nu God je niet influistert om je te verdedigen, en dat God je niet influistert om vijanden met respect te behandelen. En dat juist God jou niet uitkiest om ingefluisterd te worden, en dat juist de rest van de mensen wel begrijpt,niet blind is, maar dat jouw woord het enige is waar je waarde aan hecht terwijl er zoveel meer is.
God geeft geloof aan wie Hij wil, en dat Hij nu juist jou niet heeft uitgekozen om dit mooie geschenk te ontvangen.....

Het geeft te denken !

salaam,

----------


## Mohammed Amin

Beste EdV,

De Koran waarvan de openbaring 1425 jaar geleden begon, en waarvan in al die tijd geen enkele letter gewijzigd is durft u niet concreet te noemen ?

Nee, waarschijnlijk heeft u een geschiedenisboekje dat 5 jaar geleden opgemaakt is, en waarvan inmiddels waarschijnlijk al meerdere herziene versies van zijn.

Dit is namelijk de informatie die u als concreet beschouwd.
Maar heeft deze verhaling van de geschiedenis wel een juiste kijk op het verleden ?

Ik bedoel, laten we als voorbeeld slechts een man, slechts een naam nemen :

Avicenna ; groot geneeskundige die een boek heeft geschreven.
Maar nergens wordt verteld dat avicenna eigenlijk Ibn Sina heete, dat hij moslim was, dat zijn boek "Al-Qanun fi al-Tibb" genaamd was.

Geloof me EdV, ik ben heus niet alwetend, maar ik weet wel dat wij in het westen een beetje een eenzijdige kijk op het verleden van de wereld hebben.
Reis eens wat rond over deze aardkloot en snuif eens wat cultuur op.
Neem China als voorbeeld :

Toen wij nog een boerenvolk waren, gedomineerd door rijke landheren plus de hele hierarchie daarboven, waren wij een ongeletterd volk.
Ver voor onze middeleeuwen waren de Chinezen al bezig om zaken op schrift vast te leggen.


We zijn nog een relatief "jong" volk/land, vergelekend met andere oudheden.

Het kan dus wel eens zo zijn dat we hier en daar het een en ander bij zouden kunnen stellen.

salaam,

----------


## catch22

Beste Amin,




> Knap staaltje van het uit context plaatsen van een uitdrukking.


bedankt.

En nu het volgende. Mijn cynische, hieraan voorafgaande tekst, was geent op het feit, dat geloof mensen vaak inzetten voor hun eigen kleinmenselijke verlangens en voor het groepsbelang.

Als Mohammed zei dat hij meer vrouwen mocht, omdat God hem zo had verteld (corrigeer mij als het onjuist is), dan vind ik dat redelijkerwijs twijfelachtig. Net als het huwen van een zeer jong meisje - een uitzondering omdat God dat wilde.

Blijkbaar vielen de opdrachten van God heel goed samen, met de persoonlijke verlangens van de man die Mohammed was. Hierbij moet ik zeggen dat ik Mohammed beschouw zoals ik ook ieder andere man zou beoordelen bij zulk soort daden. 





> Daarmee een maatschappij van egoistische beestjes onwtikkelen waarbij het eigenbelang boven het belang van de beestjesgemeenschap wordt verkozen.


Ik heb het idee dat de democratie en de daarbij horende vrijheid van het individu een goed, zei het niet optimaal, systeem is. U niet?

En daarbij vindt u het niet egoistisch om te zeggen: ik ben gelovig, dus ik krijg in het hiernamaals allemaal lekkers, maagden en zo, en jij niet, dus jij gaat lekker het hellevuur in. 

Toch een beetje ikke,ikke,ikke (de gelovigen) en de rest kan stikke.

----------


## Mohammed Amin

Beste Catch22,

U zei : 


> Als Mohammed zei dat hij meer vrouwen mocht, omdat God hem zo had verteld (corrigeer mij als het onjuist is), dan vind ik dat redelijkerwijs twijfelachtig. Net als het huwen van een zeer jong meisje - een uitzondering omdat God dat wilde.
> 
> Blijkbaar vielen de opdrachten van God heel goed samen, met de persoonlijke verlangens van de man die Mohammed was. Hierbij moet ik zeggen dat ik Mohammed beschouw zoals ik ook ieder andere man zou beoordelen bij zulk soort daden.


In pre-islamitische tijden was het heel normaal dat mannen (met genoeg financieele middelen uiteraard) zoveel vrouwen nam als hij wensde.
Daarnaast was het ook "normaal" om meerdere zusters te trouwen, of als je een stiefmoeder had en je vader kwam te overlijden dat de zoon dan zijn stiefmoeder trouwde.

Allah(swt) legde dit aan banden door te stellen wie wij mochten huwen en hoeveel.
Huwlijken met meerdere zusters werden verboden, en je stiefmoeder huwen is ook niet toegestaan.
Een man mocht vanaf deze openbaring dus maximaal vier vrouwen huwen.
De profeet Mohammed(saws) vertelde ons dat als voorwaarde hiervoor gesteld werdt dat alle vier de vrouwen gelijk behandeld moesten worden op alle mogelijke manieren.
Dus als een vrouw een huis zou krijgen dan moesten de andere drie hetzelfde krijgen.
Maar de man moest ook zijn aandacht,liefde,gezelschap,etc etc gelijkwaardig verdelen over deze vrouwen.

Nu weet ik niet of u getrouwd bent, ik ben dat wel, en geloof me het is al moeilijk genoeg om een vrouw goed te behandelen, aandacht te schenken, liefde en gezelschap te geven, en daarbij hebben wij ook nog twee wolken van baby`s alhamdoelillah.
Ik moet er niet aan denken dat ik nog een vrouw erbij zou hebben, ik heb er simpelweg niet de tijd voor, en ik zou deze tweede vrouw benadelen doordat ik minder tijd voor haar zou hebben.

Het is voor normale mannen dus een onmogelijke opgave om meerdere vrouwen te trouwen.
De profeet Mohammed(saws) is altijd met een vrouw getrouwd geweest, overleed zij dan trouwde hij opnieuw, hij had dus nooit meerdere vrouwen in dezelfde tijd.
Uw beweringen dat de boodschap zijn persoonlijke verlangens waren zijn dus onjuist.

U zei : 


> Ik heb het idee dat de democratie en de daarbij horende vrijheid van het individu een goed, zei het niet optimaal, systeem is. U niet?
> 
> En daarbij vindt u het niet egoistisch om te zeggen: ik ben gelovig, dus ik krijg in het hiernamaals allemaal lekkers, maagden en zo, en jij niet, dus jij gaat lekker het hellevuur in. 
> 
> Toch een beetje ikke,ikke,ikke (de gelovigen) en de rest kan stikke.


Ik ben zelf ook een voorstander van de democratie, waar ik op doelde was de verharding van de maatschappij, waarbij egoisme hoogtij viert.

Het feit dat ik gelovig ben is niet een garantie dat ik naar het paradijs ga en daar maagden zal treffen.
Mijn leven zal beoordeeld worden, en mijn goede daden afgewogen tegen mijn slechte, hetgeen zwaarder weegt zal de doorslag geven.

Allah(swt) heeft de mens begunstigd met het vermogen om keuze`s te maken, en hij heeft u hiervan niet uitgezonderd.

Als de boodschap u bereikt dat het paradijs binnen handbereik ligt, en u wijst dit af en kiest iets anders, dan bent u zelf verantwoordelijk voor uw keuze.

Ik weet trouwens niet wat uw levensbeschouwing is, maar stel dat u een geloof heeft ;
Dit heeft u dan ongetwijfeld voor geschreven wat u te wachten staat.
Stel dat u atheist bent, en u gelooft dus helemaal niet in een bestaan na de dood, wat heeft u dan nog te vrezen van hetgeen wij aan u verkondigen ?

salaam,

----------


## idris

Niemand zal ontkennen dat de Europeanen vroeger in de geschiedenis, zeg maar voor de laatse grote wereldoorlog, een vals soort christendom hebben beleden, daarvoor is cultuurkritiek te groot gebleken en ook in het christendom en ook het jodendom ingebouwd, om nederig te zijn ten aanzien van eigen gedragen en doen.

Pas nu wordt de ware humaniteit zoals die bedoeld is in de bijbel tot daadwerkelijke uitdrukking gebracht door zoveel mogelijk gelijke behandeling te garanderen (_zonder aanziens des persoons handelen_) en door de checks and balances van de rechtstaat door democratie en vrijheid van expressie en idee !

Nu de rest van de wereld nog,

want alleen deze constructie voorkomt uiteindelijk oorlog en willekeur, zodat mensen onbezorgd kunnen groeien en werken aan een betere (geestelijk en materieel) welvarende maatschappij !!


Er is namelijk gebleken dat wij als mens, genetisch gezien, niet zoveel afwijken van de mens 300 000 jaar geleden, maar dat onze sociaal-intelligente evolutie meer daan 10 000 keer zo snel gaat dan onze genetische, door de overdraagbaarheid van kennis via schrift en nu ook door andere zo goed als eeuwige datakeepers.

----------


## catch22

Beste Amin,

Dat mohammed meerdere vrouwen had, heb ik hiervandaan:

SAHIH BUKHARI, BOEK 62: HUWELIJK. 

7.62.6: De profeet deed de ronde, (had sexuele gemeenschap) met al zijn vrouwen in een nacht en hij had negen vrouwen. 


Heeft u in de Koran of in de Hadieth andere bronnen voor u verhaal van een vrouw per keer? Ik moet eerlijk zeggen dat ik niet exact weet of die verzen bestaan.

Dan was er nog het ongebruikelijke feit (in dien tijd) dat hij huwde met de vrouw van een aangenomen zoon, was het niet? Een ongebruikelijke en onfatsoenlijke daad.




> Uw beweringen dat de boodschap zijn persoonlijke verlangens waren zijn dus onjuist.


dat heb ik nergens gezegd (alhoewel wel bijna) , ik zei dat ik twijfelde aan de oprechtheid van sommmige openbaringen, en ik heb het nergens gezegd, omdat ik weet dat het nooit te bewijzen valt. Nu u echter zegt: de boodschap was niet gelijk aan zijn persoonlijke verlangens, dan zeg ik, bewijs dat maar eens. Dat lukt je niet.




> en daarbij hebben wij ook nog twee wolken van baby`s alhamdoelillah.


gefeliciteerd! Je klinkt als een goede vader. En voor de persoonlijke noot,nee, ik ben niet getrouwd, wel een vriendin, en een bijvriendin, of een paar, dat vind ik helemaal niet zon slecht idee, jammer genoeg mijn vriendin wel....

En kinderen, nee hoor, ik heb het al te druk met op maroc posten.





> Het feit dat ik gelovig ben is niet een garantie dat ik naar het paradijs ga en daar maagden zal treffen.


Niet? hmm, in de koran staat anders wel vaak dat je als gelovigen rijkelijk beloond wordt. En niet-gelovigen die kunnen branden in de hel, staat er ook vaak genoeg (sterker nog, iets in die strekking staat er volgens mij op bijna elke pagina, je mocht het eens vergeten)

Dat ik dit niet geloof, maakt niks uit - u gelooft het wel. Mohammed ook. Kom bij onze club, dan wordt je beloond in het hiernamaals, en anders mag je branden. Nogal egoistisch en zelfzuchtig voor de mensen die niet bij de club horen.

----------


## michiel mans

> 7.62.6: De profeet deed de ronde, (had sexuele gemeenschap) met al zijn vrouwen in een nacht en hij had negen vrouwen.


Wat een puberale opschepperij. "Voorzeker, ik 'schiet' een volwassen vent op twintig meter van zijn kameel."

----------


## Mohammed Amin

Beste EdV,

U zei : 


> Dat durf ik. Je hebt niet eens een historisch gedateerde Koran uit en 7e eeuw en geen enkele onafhankelijke bron uit de 7e eeuw rept met een woord over het bestaan van zo'n boek. Toch had men er van moeten weten in de 7e eeuw want al die Arabieren die destijds de bekende wereld overspoelden zouden toch allicht iets hebben gezegd over Mohammed en zijn Koran?
> Vreemd genoeg schijnen Byzantijnse noch Perzische nog Egyptische noch Indiase bronnen ook maar iets af te weten van dat boek.


Twintig jaar na de dood van Mohammed in 632 is de hele Koran op schrift gesteld en gecanoniseerd. Er werden volgens de overlevering vier goedgekeurde exemplaren bewaard. Alle andere exemplaren die op dat moment in omloop waren in het islamitische rijk werden op last van kalief Utman vernietigd.
Het oudste exemplaar van de Koran bevindt zich niet in Mekka of in Istanbul (Topkapi-museum), maar in Londen, in The British Library. Het is geschreven in een in onbruik geraakt schrift, het Ma'il, en wordt gedateerd tegen het eind van de achtste eeuw. 

Wat betreft de onafhankelijke bron :

De moslims zelf zijn deze onafhankelijke bron, islam verspreide zich door overdracht van mensen die zich bekeerde tot de islam.
Meestal zegt men : ja maar islam werdt geforceerd en dwangmatig opgelegd aan veroverde landen.

Als we China als voorbeeld nemen :
China is nooit veroverd door moslims of bezet geweest.
Islam bestaat al ruim 1300 jaar in dit land, het land telt circa 20 miljoen moslims, en heeft ongeveer 30.000 moskeen.
(bron : News Agency (XINHUA)

Dit feit zegt mij meer dan Byzantijnse noch Perzische nog Egyptische noch Indiase bronnen, die beweren nergens van af te weten.

U zei : 


> Maar in de herziene versie van de geschiedenisboeken staat niet langer meer dat dat ook een edele aangelegenheid was.
> Nogmaals: je zit appels en peren te vergelijken en volgens mij weet jij dat ook.


Inderdaad zat ik appelen met peren te vergelijken, en een geschiedenisboekje kan natuurlijk nooit in vergelijking tot de edele Koran staan.
Wat ik trachte aan te tonen maar waarschijnlijk niet overkwam was het volgende :

Ieder volk/land/continent heeft een eigen zienswijze op de verloop van haar bestaan, en soms wordt deze wijze van kijken herzien zoals u zelf ook al aangaf.
Een Amerikaan zal nooit trots beweren dat zijn voorouders de oorspronkelijke bewoners van dit continent (de indianen) op bloederige wijze afslachten en door middel van list en bedrog het land overnamen.
Nee in de geschiedenisboekjes van Amerika staat een heel andere kijk op de geschiedenis als de indianen hebben.

Het hangt er dus maar net van af waar je wiegje gestaan heeft : ben je als indiaan geboren of als amerikaan, het is bepalend voor jouw visie op de geschiedenis.

U zei : 


> Concreet genoeg dus. Hoe veel concreter had je het eigenlijk willen hebben? Het feit dat de gemiddelde Nederlander niet zo geweldig trots is op de geschiedenis van zijn land geeft al aan dat onze geschiedenisboekjes in elk geval wel zo eerlijk zijn. Veel eerlijker dan de geschiedenis die jonge Moslims leren en waarin het binnenvallen van Spanje in 712 nog steeds als een edele zaak wordt geschetst, ja zelfs als een "verdedigingsoorlog".
> Ik moet de eerste Moslim nog tegenkomen die eerlijk durft te zijn over zijn eigen geschiedenis.....


Toch tref ik vele Nederlanders die juist wel erg nationalistisch ingesteld zijn en er uitermate trots op zijn om Nederlander te zijn.
Het bloederige verleden wordt afgedaan als een zaak die al "afgekocht" is en waar men geen verantwoording meer voor draagt.

Wat de verovering van Spanje bereft :

"Washington Irving, een Amerikaanse diplomaat die ruim drie eeuwen na koningin Isabella te paard Granada binnenstapte, zou in 1829 in het Alhambra hebben gelogeerd en betoverd zijn geraakt. Het boek dat hij over Granada schreef, "Verhalen van het Alhambra". Tegengehouden door de fysieke barrire van de Pyreneen gaven de hordes uit Afrika en Azi hun moslimprincipe van verovering op. Zij zochten in Spanje een vreed zame en permanente overheersing. Ver weg van de landen die ze achterlieten hielden ze van het Spanje dat Allah hen gaf. De pilaren van hun macht ondersteunden een systeem van verstandige en gelijkwaardige wetten. Ze cultiveerden de kunst en wetenschappen. Er ontstond een natie, onvergelijkbaar met enig ander christelijk land. Het verspreidde een oosters licht, onbekend in het benauwende Europa.
Al in de dertiende eeuw was Granada het laatste Moorse rijk in Spanje. De heerschappij van prins Ibn Ahmar werd door Ferdinand III van Castili geduld, zij het alleen in ruil voor pittige belastingen en de hulp van de Moren bij de herovering van Sevilla. Toch zou in het Moorse Granada, dat zich over dertien duizend vierkante kilometer uitstrekte, de handel, landbouw en cultuur floreren. Met ongeveer een half miljoen inwoners was het een dichtbevolkt gebied.
Twee eeuwen later, na het huwelijk van Isabella met Ferdinand van Aragn, begon de verovering van de steden die Granada omringden. Rond 1490 was de hoofdstad gesoleerd. Tevergeefs riep Baobdil, de vorst, de hulp in van moslims uit Noord-Afrika en Azi om zo weerstand te kunnen bieden aan de troepenmacht van 150.000 christelijke soldaten. Op 2 januari 1492 werd de stad ingenomen. De Reconquista was voltooid."

Het hangt er dus maar net van af wat je leest of welke visie je op het geheel hebt.
Een moslim zal trots zijn om dit te lezen, en een spanjaard zal bij hoog en laag volhouden dat het absoluut niet zo was.


U zei : 


> Dat valt in het niet bij die totaal door niets gefundeerde kijk die Moslims hebben op de oorsprong van hun Koran.


Ik snap niet precies wat u bedoeld met deze bewering, kunt u uw gedachten hierover aan mij bewoorden ?

salaam,

----------


## idris

> _Geplaatst door Mohammed Amin_ 
> *Beste EdV,
> 
> U zei : 
> 
> 
> Een moslim zal trots zijn om dit te lezen, en een spanjaard zal bij hoog en laag volhouden dat het absoluut niet zo was.
> 
> 
> ...


Op die manier is het dus nooit meer te achterhalen wat de echte waarheid was !!!

want beide zijden hebben hun eigen versie van de waarheid,

maar als ik dan die twee kanten van de waarheid heb gehoord kan ik wel tot een relatief juist oordeel komen !!

Dat doen goede wetenschappers,

je kunt niet ontkennen dat de Westerling er geen cultuur- en geloofskritiek op nahoudt aangaande zijn eigen beschaving,

van Islamitische zijde is er alleen maar lof over het eigen reilen en zijlen en wordt alle kritiek weggewuifd zonder deze serieus onder de loep te nemen !

welke van de twee zou je eerder geloven ?

----------


## idris

> Geschiedenisboeken zijn alleen oneindig superieur omdat ze in elk geval nog durven te corrigeren als er nieuwe feiten opduiken. 
> Legieonen Moslims worden nog steeds gehersenspoeld met een "glorieus" verleden, dat voor vele volkeren echter alleen maar ellende heeft betekend.



 :petaf:  

van die dinge ja !

----------


## Mohammed Amin

Beste Catch22,

U zei het volgende :




> _Geplaatst door catch22_ 
> *Beste Amin,
> 
> Dat mohammed meerdere vrouwen had, heb ik hiervandaan:
> 
> SAHIH BUKHARI, BOEK 62: HUWELIJK. 
> 
> 7.62.6: De profeet deed de ronde, (had sexuele gemeenschap) met al zijn vrouwen in een nacht en hij had negen vrouwen. 
> 
> ...



Ik was abuis, de profeet had inderdaad meerdere vrouwen.
Voor de gelovigen was een beperking van maximaal vier gesteld.
De profeet Mohammed(saws) had de gewoonte om weduwen op leeftijd of gescheiden vrouwen te huwen en de reden dat hij meer dan 4 vrouwen had was dat de beperking werdt opgelegd toen hij al meer dan vier vrouwen had.
Allah(swt) gaf hem toestemming om met deze vrouwen gehuwd te blijven, maar na de openbaring was het hem niet toegstaan nog meer vrouwen te huwen.
Koran 33.52 "Het is u hierna niet toegestaan vrouwen te huwen noch haar voor andere vrouwen te ruilen, zelfs al behaagt u haar schoonheid, met uitzondering van haar die uw rechterhand mocht bezitten. En Allah houdt de wacht over alle dingen. "


Wat betreft de bewijsvoering dat de boodschap niet zijn persoonlijke verlangens waren :

Als Hij(saws) meerdere vrouwen wensde, dan zou hij zichzelf toch niet de beperkingen opleggen zoals deze waren.
Dan had er waarschijnlijk gestaan "de profeet mag zoveel vrouwen nemen als hij wenst"

Mijn dank voor uw compliment dat u mij als "goede vader" vind klinkenHet feit dat meerdere "bijvriendinnen" u wel iets lijkt maar het niet doet omdat uw vriendin dit niet leuk zou vinden geeft aan dat u haar waardeerd en respecteerd, u bent daardoor een goede partner voor haar.

Wat kinderen betreft : wat niet is kan natuurlijk altijd nog komen.
Hoe leuk het posten op maroc ook is, en hoe leuk ik het ook vind om met u en anderen van gedachten te wisselen ; het valt natuurlijk in het niet aan het plezier ik aan mijn kinderen beleef.

De reden dat sommige postings van mij "vertaagd" zijn op uw postings komt doordat ik op dat moment met mijn gezin bezig ben.
Als ik toevallig even "niks" te doen heb dan post ik hier.

Als oprecht gelovige kun je een beloning verwachten mits je je dus houd aan de zaken die opgelegd worden.
Aangezien niemand weet wat zijn toekomst/ lot (Quadr) in petto heeft is het dus onmogelijk om te zeggen "ik ben een gelovige en ga naar het paradijs"

Misschien onstaat er wel een kortsluiting in je hersens of veranderd je gedachtenpatroon, en verander je in bijvoorbeeld een moordenaar, hetgeen Allah(swt) je uiteraard niet in dank af zal nemen.

U zei : 


> Dat ik dit niet geloof, maakt niks uit - u gelooft het wel. Mohammed ook. Kom bij onze club, dan wordt je beloond in het hiernamaals, en anders mag je branden. Nogal egoistisch en zelfzuchtig voor de mensen die niet bij de club horen.


Als u het niet geloofd waarom trekt u zich deze tekst dan zo aan ?

Is dit egoistisch of zelfzuchtig ?
Dat hangt er vanaf van hoe u dit bekijkt, u bent bijvoorbeeld niet gebonden aan onze leefregels.
Aan de moslim worden regels en beperkingen opgelegd om bij de "club" te horen.
U daarintegen gelooft het niet, wenst niet lid van de club te worden, en onze regels bevallen u waarschijnlijk ook niet.

U hoeft bijvoorbeeld niet 5 maal per dag te bidden,u heeft geen beperkingen in wat u mag eten of drinken, en hoeft geen maand te vasten.
Het zou eerder egoistisch en zelfzuchtig zijn om niet volgends de regels te willen leven, niet gelovig wensen te zijn, en dan ook nog het paradijs in het vooruitzicht willen gesteld krijgen.


De leerstelling van de koran wijkt niet af van enig opvoedkundig patroon waar dan ook ter wereld.
Het wijkt waarschijnlijk ook niet af van het patroon waarin uw ouders en mijn ouders ons opgevoed hebben :

Ben je lief dan wordt je beloond, ben je stout dan krijg je straf.
Tenzij u dit natuurlijk ook egoistisch en zelfzuchtig vind.

salaam,

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door idris_ 
> * 
> 
> van die dinge ja !*



En in welke van onze schoolboeken staan onze gloririjke daden[misdaden], wel, op een geschiedkundig correcte wijze opgetekend? Niet in die ik op school kreeg, en tegenwoordig nog niet denk ik. En dit vind ik nou juist een van de grootste gemiste kansen in het onderwijs.



De groeten.

----------


## idris

> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *En in welke van onze schoolboeken staan onze gloririjke daden[misdaden], wel, op een geschiedkundig correcte wijze opgetekend? Niet in die ik op school kreeg, en tegenwoordig nog niet denk ik. En dit vind ik nou juist een van de grootste gemiste kansen in het onderwijs.
> 
> 
> 
> De groeten.*



Daarvoor behoef je alleen maar naar de bieb te gaan !


want op school krijg je vooral de moderne geschiedenis van de afgelopen 3 a 400 jaar uitgebreid opgedist,

ze moesten een keuze maken,

maar in detail kun je zeer veel wetenschappelijk geschiedkundig materiaal vinden over deze perioden met de Islam.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door EdV_ 
> *Merkwaardig. Zat jij soms op een heel andere school dan ik? Ik wist zo'n 30 jaar geleden bij het verlaten van de school al zeer goed dat de Nederlanders in Indonesie weinig fris te werk waren gegaan.
> 
> EdV*




Denk ik, bij ons stond er b.v. niet in dat Jan Pietersz. Koen eigenlijk een massamoordernaar was, maar werd hij een volksheld genoemd. En van die slaventransporten b.v; stond er ook niet alles in. Radboutje werd ook niet echt waarheidsgetrouw neergezet etc. etc. Maar wees gerust, ook ik heb naderhand de weg naar de bibliotheek gevonden, en naast veel boeken van schrijvers uit diverse taalgebieden, staat er veel geschiedenis in mijn boekenkast. Zodoende weet ik ook dat de politionele misdaden in Indonesie, pas gebeurde, toen ik al van school af was. Sorri.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door idris_ 
> *Daarvoor behoef je alleen maar naar de bieb te gaan !
> 
> 
> want op school krijg je vooral de moderne geschiedenis van de afgelopen 3 a 400 jaar uitgebreid opgedist,
> 
> ze moesten een keuze maken,
> 
> maar in detail kun je zeer veel wetenschappelijk geschiedkundig materiaal vinden over deze perioden met de Islam.*



Oei, zijn wij al die tijd zo braaf geweest?
Waren wij zeker het braafst jongetje uit de klas.



De groeten.

----------


## knuppeltje

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door idris_ 





maar in detail kun je zeer veel wetenschappelijk geschiedkundig materiaal vinden over deze perioden met de Islam. [/B][/QUOTE



Wel eens van "Het zwaard van Alla", van Gebhard Konzelmann gehoord, of van "Een geschiedenis van de Arabische volken" van A. Hourani.

Weet je wat ook leuk en leerzaam is, Rana Kabani, over de mythen over de Orient. En voor wie wil weten hoeveel Arabisch, of via het Arabisch in onze taal is opgenomen, moet "Voorbij Poitiers" van W. Montgommery Watt eens lezen.

Wil je nog meer, zeg het maar.


De groeten.

----------


## catch22

Beste Amin,




> Wat betreft de bewijsvoering dat de boodschap niet zijn persoonlijke verlangens waren :


U probeert dit door te bewijzen door aannamen te doen over zijn persoonlijke verlangens. Je kan net zo goed zeggen dat hij met negen vrouwen zijn verlangens ingewilligd zag. Of dat hij meerdere verlangens had. Een goed leider zijn voor de moslims, en naar zijn inzien moest er dan een max komen van 4 vrouwen. Dan liet hij dit verlangen (een goed leider) voorgaan boven zijn lust naar meer vrouwen.
Kortom, u noch ik weten wat de verlangens waren van Mohammed. Omdat deze verlangens zich per definitie binnen de man zetelen, is er nooit een hard bewijs. Alleen waarschijnlijkheden.




> De leerstelling van de koran wijkt niet af van enig opvoedkundig patroon waar dan ook ter wereld.


Allereerst, een groep die op basis van het geloof al het goede krijgt, en waar de ongelovigen de hel krijgen geserveerd, dat is een plaats die in strijd is met de universele rechten van de mens. Blijkbaar gelden die niet meer in het hiernamaals. 

En dan, een kind straf je, opdat hij het de volgende keer goed zal doen. De hel is zo'n beetje het eindpunt en is derhalve weinig leerzaam voor de volgende keer.

----------


## Mohammed Amin

Beste EdV,

Mijn excuses voor mijn late reactie, maar zoals ik al aan Catch22 doorgaf heb ik op dit moment even wat minder tijd om te reageren.

Welnu mijn ractie :

U zei : 


> Precies wat ik dacht: je hebt dus TOTAAL geen onafhankelijk bronnen die gewag maken van het bestaan van zoiets als de Koran in de 7e eeuw. Het boek bestond blijkbaar helemaal niet.


Waarop ik antwoorde : 


> Twintig jaar na de dood van Mohammed in 632 is de hele Koran op schrift gesteld en gecanoniseerd. Er werden volgens de overlevering vier goedgekeurde exemplaren bewaard. Alle andere exemplaren die op dat moment in omloop waren in het islamitische rijk werden op last van kalief Utman vernietigd.


Er kan dus ruwweg gezegd worden dat er tot aan 632 geen "volledig geschreven" koran was zoals die heden ten dage te koop is in de boekwinkel.
Ik heb ook nimmer aan u beweerd dat er WEL uitvoeringen beschreven zouden zijn.


Hetgeen de Profeet(saws) openbaarde werdt door volgelingen onthouden/opgeschreven/gereciteerd.
In de tijd van de Profeet(saws) en zijn volgelingen was het gebruikelijk dat men de Koran uit het hoofd en hart kende, pas toen er sprake was dat men vreesde dat kennis verloren zou gaan heeft kalief Utman de koran samengesteld en de versies die afweken van de lering laten vernietigen.
(de mensen waren zelf begonnen met samenstellingen en sommigen daarvan begonnen erg veel af te wijken van hetgeen geopenbaard was)

U zei : 


> Je lange citaat gaat zijn doel voorbij. Ontken jij soms dat Moslims Spanje in 712 zonder goede redenen zijn binnengevallen en een aanval hebben gepleegd op de troepen van Karel Martel in 732?


Allereerst waren ze op dat moment niet spanje "binnengevallen" ze waren er al lang.
Sterker nog ze waren "uitgenodigd" : 


> De heerschappij van prins Ibn Ahmar werd door Ferdinand III van Castili geduld, zij het alleen in ruil voor pittige belastingen en de hulp van de Moren bij de herovering van Sevilla.



Een stukje geschiedenis vanuit een Europesche visie bron :
Wikipedia "de vrije encyclopedie"
http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slag_bij_Poitiers



> Hofmeier Karel trok zijn leger samen op een plaats waar hij verwachtte dat het moslimleger langs zou trekken. Hij koos een defensieve positie, en zijn dicht opeengepakte infanterie bewapend met zwaarden, schilden en speren vormde waarschijnlijk een soort falanx. Volgens de Mozarabische kroniek stelden zij zich op in een groot vierkant.
> 
> Gedurende zes dagen waren er slechts kleine schermutselingen. Geen van beide partijen wilde aanvallen. De Franken waren goed gekleed op de kou, en hadden het voordeel van bekendheid met het terrein. De Arabieren waren veel minder goed op de bittere kou gekleed maar wilden het in hun ogen numeriek sterkere leger van de Franken niet aanvallen. Pas op de zevende dag begon de echte veldslag.
> 
> Abd er Rahman vertrouwde op het numerieke overwicht van zijn cavalerie, en liet deze meermalen charges uitvoeren. Het vertrouwen van de moslims op hun numerieke overwicht en hun met lange zwaarden en lansen gewapende cavalerie, die hen in vorige veldslagen altijd de overwinning had gebracht, was dit maal misplaatst.
> 
> In een van de zeldzame gevallen waarin middeleeuwse infanterie stand hield tegen cavaleriecharges weerstonden de gedisciplineerde Frankische soldaten de felle charges, hierbij geholpen door het terrein, hoewel volgens Arabische bronnen de cavalerie doordrong in het Frankische carr.
> 
> Toch kwam voor hen de Saraceense cavalerie over als onkwetsbaar: de Saraceense soldaten droegen een pantser, en ook hun paarden droegen dit. De aanzienlijke aantallen berbercavalerie in het Arabische leger waren waarschijnlijk niet of slechts licht bepantserd.
> ...


Ze hebben dus niet Karel martel aangevallen zoals u beweerde beiden partijen draaide een beetje om de confrontatie heen gedurende 6 dagen.

Ik dacht altijd dat Karel zijn achternaam gewoon "Martel" was en zo leerde ik dat ook op school.
Informatief om te lezen dat hij deze bijnaam dus verdient heeft.

salaam,

----------


## knuppeltje

eageren.

Welnu mijn ractie :

U zei : 

Waarop ik antwoorde : 

Er kan dus ruwweg gezegd worden dat er tot aan 632 geen "volledig geschreven" koran was zoals die heden ten dage te koop is in de boekwinkel.
I


Hetgeen de Profeet(saws) openbaarde werdt door volgelingen onthouden/opgeschreven/gereciteerd.

(de mensen waren zelf begonnen met samenstellingen en sommigen daarvan begonnen erg veel af te wijken van hetgeen geopenbaard was)

U zei : 

Allereerst waren ze op dat moment niet spanje "binnengevallen" ze waren er al lang.
Sterker nog ze waren "uitgenodigd" : 



salaam, [/B][/QUOTE] 


Beste Mohammed Amin,


Bij miijn weten hebben Arabische handelaren pas in de tweede helft van de achtste eeuw in China gezien hoe men daar papier maakte. Ik denk daarom, dat er in 732 nog geen grote versprijding van een geschreven koran heeft plaats gevonden, daar die toen nog op papyrus
en perkament werd geschreven, maar mogenlijk heb ik het mis.


Maar wie heeft de Arabieren uitgenodigd naar Spanje te komen?

Volgens mij stak ene Tarik Ibn Zyad, met nog een aantal andere Berbers, het water over in opdracht van de gouveneur van de Magreb, Musa Ibn Nusayr. Toen dan ook bleek dat de kust daar veilig was, zelfs aan de andere kant van die berg,
kwam die gouveneur even later zelf met meer troepen aangezet.

Dat die kust en de rest veilig was kwam omdat er in het noorden van Spanje, Biskaje in opstand was gekomen tegen hun koning. 

Voordat die Roderik in de gaten kreeg wat er in het zuiden aan de hand was, en met alles wat hij had zuidwaarts trok, en de revolutie in het noorden liet voor wat die was, was Tarik met zijn Berbers al bijna halverwegen. En toen ze elkaar daar troffen, werd Roderik met al zijn troepen finaal de pan in gehakt, d'r bleef geen man van over.

Maar voordat dat avontuur plaats had, moest de dappere Berber leider, die het langst stand had gehouden in de strijd tegen de Arabieren, nu op Spaanse bodem, opnieuw laten zien dat hij een slaaf was van die gouverneur. Tarik kon voor hem op zijn knieen gaan zitten met zijn ellebogen op de grond, waarna de gouverneur zijn gelaarsde voet op arme Tariks rug plantte. De onderlingen verhoudingen waren daarmee wel bepaald.

Maar zijn troostprijs voor zijn goed gedrag zal altijd bekend blijven. De berg is voor eeuwig naar hem vernoemd.

Gebel al Tarik [echt sorri als ik het verkeerd spel jongens], die wij tegenwoordig Gibraltar noemen.

Maar wie had ze nou uitgenodigd?



Met vriendelijke groet.

knuppeltje

----------


## idris

De Islam is het eerste imperialistische beest,

fout christendom, als een soort reactie ook, het tweede beest,


en deze twee zouden elkaar gaan haten,

de koning van het Noorden en de koning van het Zuiden, @ !

----------


## Mohammed Amin

Beste EdV,

U zei : 


> Wat voor sprookjes vertellen ze op jouw school eigenlijk over die Islam die zich door de kracht van overtuiging verspreidde?


Ik heb mijn scholing gehad op schlen met een christelijke inslag.
U zult begrijpen dat er dus weinig tot niets verteld werd over de islam.

U zei :


> Wat deden de Arabieren bij Tours, wat toch een stuk dichter bij Parijs ligt dan bij de Pyreneeen? Hadden ze de kaart verkeerd gelezen? Of had Parijs ze soms "uitgenodigd"? 
> Iedere keer weer dat "ja maar het lag niet aan ons we moesten wel en we werden uitgenodigd". Ik kots daarvan. Iedere keer weer dat suikerzoete laagje aanbrengen om wat niets anders is dan ordinaire machts- en veroveringspolitiek.
> Het is toch we zeer vreemd dat een vredelievende religie altijd een leger op een ver vooruitgeschoven plaats nodig heeft.
> Als Nederland, Engeland, Frankrijk of een ander land kolonien onderwerpt, dan heet het vanuit Moslimoogpunt opeens imperialisme en agressie. Terwijl het toch duidelijk om een "uitnodiging" en "noodzaak" ging. Volgens onze oude geschiedenisboeken ging het namelijk om beschavingsmissies en verspreiding van het Christendom, waardoor de inlanders verheven konden worden. We waren gewoon populair. Ze wilden ons, die wilden!
> 
> Wij hebben het suikerlaagje van onze geschiedenis af gehaald, beste Amin.
> Heb jij nu ook eens de morele moed om dat op jouw beurt met de glorierijke geschiedenis van de verspreiding van de Islam te doen?


Ik zal heus niet ontkennen dat er onder leiding van het Ottomaanse rijk (welke een nomadische inslag hadden) gigantische stukken land geannexeerd werden.
Helaas heb ik niet genoeg poedersuiker in huis om deze veroveringen te besprenkelen.

salaam,

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door EdV_ 
> *Inderdaad. Net zoals de Noormannen door de Franse koning waren "uitgenodigd" om Normandie als leengoed te gebruiken. Werden de Arabieren soms "uitgenodigd" door Roderick om zijn land binnen te komen? 
> Wat voor sprookjes vertellen ze op jouw school eigenlijk 
> 
> Iedere keer weer dat suikerzoete laagje aanbrengen om wat niets anders is dan ordinaire machts- en veroveringspolitiek.
> Het is toch we zeer vreemd dat een vredelievende religie altijd een leger op een ver vooruitgeschoven plaats nodig heeft.
> Als Nederland, Engeland, Frankrijk of een ander land kolonien onderwerpt, dan heet het vanuit Moslimoogpunt opeens imperialisme en agressie. Terwijl het toch duidelijk om een "uitnodiging" en "noodzaak" ging. Volgens onze oude geschiedenisboeken ging het namelijk om beschavingsmissies en verspreiding van het Christendom, waardoor de inlanders verheven konden worden. We waren gewoon populair. Ze wilden ons, die wilden!
> 
> Wij hebben het suikerlaagje van onze geschiedenis af gehaald, beste Amin.
> ...


Beste EdV

Blablabla...........

Onze oude geschiedenisboeken hebben nooit gedeugd en nog niet volgens mij. En jij bewijst dat hier weer eens uitstekend.

In onze geschiedenisboeken had moeten staan dat geen enkele kolonialisatie anders was bedoeld dan imperialisme, met welk religieuze sous ook overgoten. Maar dat stond er niet!

En wat het nut was van het brengen van het cristendom op zich, is mij ook nooit duidelijk geweest 

De manier waarop wij dat kruisvaardelijk en vooral babaars deden onder het uitslaken van de kreet "god wil het" was niet bepaald verheffend. Om later op de puinhopen die we daar hadden aangericht, ook nog gouw een paar van onze randfiguren tot koning te benoemen, was dat evenmin, maar wel degelijk omperialistisch!

Of was dat bv ook niet in Cajamarca? 
Inderdaad, na lang onderhandelen troffen Atahualpa en Pizarro elkaar op het plein in die stad. Atahualpa had Pzarro daartoe uitgenodigd, nadat laatste al maanden diens rijk doortrok, rovend en plunderend, om van moordend maar niet te spreken. En dit alles openlijk gesteund door een van de meest cristelijke vorstenhuizen van Europa. 

Maar terug naar het vervolg. 

Nadat daar Fra de Valverde aan Atahualpa de bijbel had gegeven, die deze niet eens kon lezen, alleen al omdat de mensen daar geen schrift kenden, en deze dat boek uit zijn handen had laten vallen, schreeuwde deze beschaving brengende vredesapostel de Valverde tegen de verdekt opgestelde Spaanse troepen "te wapen hij heeft gods woord verworpen" En luttele uren later lagen er duizende indianen dood neer.

En ook deze aanrichters van dat bloedbad kwamen uit onze beschaving. En wie denkt dat hun steunpilaren hier in dit cristelijke Eurpa en van katolike koninklijke huizen zijnde, deze expedities financieerde, anders dan met imperialistisch gedachten in het hoofd, is volgens mij niet goed, bij zijn hoofd. Zij die niet weten war er daarna allemaal gebeurde, die hebben volgens mij nooit geschiedenis gehad, en waren zelf onze foute boeken nog als paarlen voor de zwijnen. 

Ook troffen Moctezuma en Cortes elkaar op het plein van Tenochtitlan, na afspraak. Ook deze coquestador, wiens expeditie was gefinancieerd door brave en machtige rijke mensen hier [Europa] was vergezeld van allerlij geestelijken met dubieuze intenties, om alsnog zijn werk een cristelijke aanblik te geven. Maar geloof me, zijn opdrachtgevers hadden wel andere oogmerken, niets anders dan IMPERIRIALISATIE.

Ook zijn wij ons opnieuw vanaf ongeveer half achttienhonderd, uitgebreid met de Arabische wereld gaan bemoeien. En als velen van ons zich dat daar niet echt op een hufterige manier hebben gedaan en nog doen, dan weet ik het ook niet meer. En ook hier zijn we eerst ook begonnen met hulp door hun geld te lenen om bv spoorlijnen aan te leggen, maar hadden die dan ook binnen de kortste keren in eigen handen. Veel meer voorbeelden laten zien hoe die landen langzaam maar meer in de tang werden genomen, met alle gevolgen van dien.

En dat was ook zeker ook geen IMPERIASISATIE.

Maar het allerergst vind ik EdV, dat je zomaar ongevraagd mijn Roderikje hebt leend, en die arme jongen voor zo'n belabberd verhaal schandelik misbruikt. 

De groeten.
knuppeltje

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Mohammed Amin_ 
> *Beste EdV,
> 
> U zei : 
> 
> Ik heb mijn scholing gehad op schlen met een christelijke inslag.
> U zult begrijpen dat er dus weinig tot niets verteld werd over de islam.
> 
> 
> ...


Wel m'n beste Mohammed Amin,

Op geen enkele Cristelijke school werd er iets zinnigs gezegd over de islam, was dat maar wel geweest, dan had ik eerder van die sprookjes van duizend en een nacht gehoord. Als die dan tenminste niet in de ban werden gedaan. Maar vertel me eens waarom de Ottomanen een grotere nomadische inslag zouden hebben dan de Arabieren. De laatste zijn helemaal via de Magreb en Spanje tot aan de Loire getrokken, en hoeveel stukken land hebben ze daarbij niet geconfisceerd?
En sind wanneer strooien ze met poedersuiker op overwinnigen? De Romijnen deden dat anders, die gebruiten zout bij Cartago.

De groeten
knuppeltje.

----------


## Mohammed Amin

Beste Knuppeltje,

Wat ik bedoelde ; De Arabieren waren wat terughoudender in hun expantie drang, het Ottomaase volk dat van nature al een nomadische inslag had, voelde een veel grotere expansie drang.

U zei : 


> En sind wanneer strooien ze met poedersuiker op overwinnigen?


En dan nog blijft EdV volhouden dat ik gehersenspoeld ben en niet toegevelijk ben.

u zei : 


> Op geen enkele Cristelijke school werd er iets zinnigs gezegd over de islam, was dat maar wel geweest, dan had ik eerder van die sprookjes van duizend en een nacht gehoord.


En er is nog zoveel meer moois waarvoor men de ogen gesloten houd.

Ik vind dat u een heldere blik op onze vaderlandse geschiedenis heeft, en ik vind het verfrissend om uw postings te lezen.

salaam,

----------


## Mohammed Amin

Beste EdV,

U zei : 


> Onze vriend Amin gelooft echter nog steeds dat het binnenvallen van Spanje door de Moslims op zich een schone zaak was. Die krijg je echt niet aan het verstand gebracht dat ook dit ordinaire veroveringspolitiek was die geen applaus verdient. 
> De meeste Moslims die je op sites als deze tegenkomt geloven nog steeds met gehersenspoelde zekerheid dat elke veldslag die Moslims tussen 632 en 732 voerden pure zelfverdediging was.


Toen de moslims een land (of een deel ervan) annexeerden werdt de christelijke bevolking tegen betaling van een soort belasting ongemoeid gelaten.
Kerken werden niet vernietigd en men kon onder bescherming van het islamitische regime zijn geloof beleiden.


Als ik daar tegenover stel het "kruisvaardersbeleid" die alles wat bewoog verkrachte en vermoorde, en niet specifiek in deze volgorde, rovend plunderend moordend en vernietigend trokken ze door islamitische gebieden.

Als ik deze 2 vergelijk dan lijkt het mij al vrij snel duidelijk wat "meer een schone zaak" was en zeker glorieuzer.

Allah(swt) heeft de mens geschapen, en hem begunstigd met het verstandelijk vermogen om keuzes te maken, en zienswijze te ontwikkelen.

Ik heb de mijne, u heeft de uwe, en het lijkt mij vrij duidelijk dat wanneer u mij halstarrig en gehersenspoeld vind overkomen, dat u dit in dezelfde mate op mij overkomt.

salaam.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door EdV_ 
> *Bij mijn weten was het dat dus wel. We hadden er geen flikker te zoeken en gingen er alleen maar heen voor de centen. Ik zal onze bloedige en in de laatste eeuwen zeer imperialistische, Europese geschiedenis nooit mooier voor proberen te stellen dan het is.
> 
> Onze vriend Amin gelooft echter nog steeds dat het binnenvallen van Spanje door de Moslims op zich een schone zaak was. Die krijg je echt niet aan het verstand gebracht dat ook dit ordinaire veroveringspolitiek was die geen applaus verdient. 
> De meeste Moslims die je op sites als deze tegenkomt geloven nog steeds met gehersenspoelde zekerheid dat elke veldslag die Moslims tussen 632 en 732 voerden pure zelfverdediging was.
> Ach gut toch! Wel, wat scheelt je? Heb ik iets verkeerd over hem beweerd, erger dan een spelfout?
> 
> 
> EdV*



Beste EdV,

Blijkbaar ben je het in ieder geval met mij eens over onze en door anderen gepleegde imperialisatie. Al die zich daaraan ooit hebben schuldig gemaakt waren inderdaad goed fout. 

Maar een van de voor mij belangrijke opmerkingen in de hele discussie was de vraag naar het waarheidsgehalte van onze geschiedenisboeken.

Ik heb die ter discussie gesteld, waarop jij pochtte dat je al sinds dertig jaar weet hoe een en ander in elkaar steekt dank zij die boeken.

Als dat zo is, dan weet je ook dat de gevolgen van de in eerste instantie, niets anders dan koloniale en dus imperialistische oorlogsvoering door de moslims, voor de betrokken overwonnen gebieden uiteindelijk heel anders uitpakte, dan voor die gebieden die wij met onze komst daar hebben verblijd. Ook de moslims begonnen hun storie met bloedige strijdlust, niet zoals jij zegt in 732, het jaar dus van overlijden van hun profeet, maar waren daar al mee begonnen onder zijn leiding. Lees eens echte geschiedenisboeken.

Terwijl wij overal waar we kwamen zo snel als mogenlijk zorgden voor een totale kaalslag daar, hebben [ere wie ere toekomt] de moslims dat heel anders gedaan. Ik zal je niet vermoeien met de gigantische hoeveelheid aan kultuur en wetenschap zij aan ons hebben overgedragen, je gaat het maar lezen m'n beste, heb ik ook gedaan. 

Maar twee voorbeelden wil ik hier wel geven, schrik niet.

Ten eerste dit.
In 713 stonden dus de moslimlegers al aan de Loire maar moesten wel snel terug dus, de Pyreneen weer over.
Maar nu doet zich het heel merkwaardig feit voor, altans volgens onderzoekers, dat in het door het moslims onderworpen Spanje, zo ongeveer 250 jaar later er slechts een gering deel van de autochtone bevolkolking Arabisch sprak. Dit bewijst a. dat hun bewind inderdaad alleen imperialistisch was, en b. een totale godsdienst vrijheid, als je tenminste een uiterst geringe belastinsmaatregel niet meetelt. Welke moslim zou zich moslim kunnen noemen indien hij het klassiek Arabisch niet zou kunnen spreken, de taal waarin zijn koran is geschreven? Zijn meest heilige boek. En nogmaals, nergen in de hele wereld heeft er ooit in die jaren zoveel kennisoverdracht tussen moslims en anderen plaats gevonden. 

En dan nog dit. Honderden jaren nadat Boabdil Granada was uitgeknikkerd kon je hier in Europa als medecus beter heel goed uitkijken voordat je medicijnen ging maken, je kon voor dat feit alleen, enkel maar die poging, al beschuldigd worden van het bedrijven van alchemie, en op de brandstapel terecht komen. Zoiets hebben die muzelmannetje nooit gedaan bij mijn weten. Die waren ons op medicijngebied al duizend jaar voorbij.

Ze zijn inderdaad heel bloedig begonnen te imperialiseren, maar wij zijn er ondanks hen, er veel beter mee af geweest, dan diegenen die wij met onze visite hebben bedeeld.

O en Roderik spel je misschien toch met ck, maar ik moest toch even glimlachen toen ik de gepikeerdheid in je opmerking hierover zag. En terwijl ik eigenlijk jouw leengedrag enkel maar gebruikte om mijn verhaal niet al te serieus af te sluiten, vloog je daar kostelijk en blindelings in. Bedankt. 

Beste EdV, word niet weer meteen kwaad als je dit leest, het is alleen maar goed bedoeld.


De groeten.

knuppeltje

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Mohammed Amin_ 
> *Beste Knuppeltje,
> 
> Wat ik bedoelde ; De Arabieren waren wat terughoudender in hun expantie drang, het Ottomaase volk dat van nature al een nomadische inslag had, voelde een veel grotere expansie drang.
> 
> U zei : 
> 
> En dan nog blijft EdV volhouden dat ik gehersenspoeld ben en niet toegevelijk ben.
> 
> ...



Beste Mohammed Amin,


Bedank voor de complimenten.

Zojuist heb ik een hele tirade tegen onze EdV gehouden betreffende enige aspecten van de geschiedenis van de Islam, altans mijn kijk daarop. Als je die leest zul je zien dat ik over je idee betreffende de expansiedrift van de Arabieren, een andere en op geschiedenis berustende mening heb. Maar niet getreurd, ik heb hem ook enig stof tot nadenken gegeven.

Maar terugkomend op die sprookjes, ik hoop dat je ooit Passolini's verfilming daarvan hebt gezien of kunt zien. Nadat die was uitgekomen in Italie vroegen collumnisten daar zich af of Passolini soms even moest glimlachen, zo mooi vonden zijn bloeddrinkers het, en zo mooi is het. 

Ik heb ons Edje ook maar niet verveeld met schrijvers als Mafhfoez of Maalouf bv en al die anderen.

Schrik niet als je mijn tirade naar ons Edje toe leest,

Ps, Ik probeer al drie keer die stomme smile weg te werken, weet ook niet hoe die daar komt.

En de groeten.

knuppeltje

----------


## idris

> Citaat:
> 
> Ik dacht dat de Islam geen dictatoriale bestuursvormen tolereerde.. waarom hoor ik dan al die moslim geestelijken hun regeringen nooit veroordelen?




een hele hele grote vraag !!!!!!

tijdens Hoessein zag je ook geen enkele moslim zich kwaad maken daarover, 

maar nu,

moet je ze zien schallen !!

----------


## Ben7

drukte op een verkeerd knopje

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door EdV_ 
> *Maar beste Knuppeltje toch! Je hoeft mij de geschiedenis van Europa echt niet uit te leggen. Die heb ik tussen 1969 en 1975 goed leren kennen op school. Ook mijn Katholieke bovenmeester wist me al te vertellen dat Cordoba onder Arabisch bestuur al riolering kende en dat Arabische medici in het jaar 1000 al zo ver waren dat ze op beperkte schaal hersenoperaties konden uitvoeren. Net zozeer als onze geschiedenisleraar op de middelbare school, een echte linkse rakker, zich weinig vleiend uitliet over de koloniale wanprestaties van Nederland in Indonesie. We lazen collectief de Max Havelaar voor het vak Nederlands. Dat er meer bloed aan Westerse/Christelijke handen kleeft dan aan welke andere handen ook weet ik ook wel.
> Kan ik er wat aan doen dat ik een complete opvoeding heb gehad op dat punt? 
> Misschien heb jij op een wel zeer Gristelijke school gezeten waar men het nog steeds niet kon verkroppen dat de hele wereld nog niet Protestants en Westers was of kreeg je thuis alleen blaadjes als de "Ohee" te lezen en toen ben je gaan denken dat de hele Westerse geschiedenis in heel Nederland op chauvinistische wijze werd geschetst? Werp mij niet het feit voor de voeten dat je je bedrogen hebt gevoeld.
> 
> Voor Amin het volgende: was de Hellenistische cultuur een goede zaak in het oosten? Ja. Was de manier waarop de weg ervoor werd bereid voorbeeldig met de veroveringen van de knettergekke Alexander? Nee.
> Was de verovering van een groot deel van Spanje door de Moslims een nobele zaak? Nee. Was de cultuur die er werd opgebouwd van hoog gehalte? Ja.
> 
> Ik neem mijn opmerking over hersenspoeling terug maar spaar mij sprookjes over de nobele Islam die zich puur door de kracht van de overtuiging of door uitnodiging wist te verspreiden. Er is ook daarbij veel te veel bloed vergoten om er nog over te kunnen glimlachen.
> ...




Beste EdV. Sportief van je om bepaalde uitlatingen terug te nemen.

Tegen de tijd dat er echt openlijk over onze daden in Indonesie werd gesproken, waren die allang verleden tijd, en graag intvang ik van je een geschiedenisboek welk op school tussen 1969en 1975 werd gebruikt waarin het allemaal waarheidsgetrouw en met duidelijke voorbeelden staat opgetekend. Dat jij een leraar had die daarover wel vertelde s alleen maar gunstig, maar zegt net zo wijnig over genoemde boeken, [of misschien juist heel veel] als het fijt dat ik mensen heb gekend die er rechtstreeks bij betrokken waren, en mij daarover hun verhaal hebben verteld. Dat kreeg ik dus uit eerste hand.

Je bovenmeester was een prima vent lijk me, die je ongetwijfeld veel heeft verteld over allerlij wat niet in dat boek van je stond, wees er blij mee, niet iedereen heeft dat geluk gehad .

De Max Havelaar, die ik ook ken, en gelukkig veel gelezen is, zoals meerdere werken, hebben alleen maar de tekortkomingen van onze schoolboeken [waar ik altijd al critisch tegenoverstond, ben heel vroeg gaan lezen] aangetoond. 

En dat was nou juist het punt waarom het ging, en dat jij alsmaar ontwijkt, met opmerkingen die niets ter zaken doen.

Wat kan ik er aan doen dat ik een complete opvoeding heb gehad, vroeg je. Wel wees er blij om m'n beste en doe er je voordeel mee, zou ik zeggen.
Misschien reageer je dan niet meer zo stekelig bv.

Maar nogmaals sportief om om die uitlatingen terug te nemen.

De groeten.

----------


## Mohammed Amin

Beste Knuppeltje,

Ik heb Passolini's verfilming daarvan helaas niet gezien, maar ik zal op zoek gaan naar deze, bedankt voor de tip !


Wat die smile betreft; ik gebruik ze ook niet want ik vind ze mateloos irritant.

In je posting wordt een smile omschreven alsvolgt 

:naam smile: 

salaam,

----------


## Mohammed Amin

Beste Idris,

U zei : 


> een hele hele grote vraag !!!!!!
> 
> tijdens Hoessein zag je ook geen enkele moslim zich kwaad maken daarover, 
> 
> maar nu,
> 
> moet je ze zien schallen !!


U beweert dus dat GEEN ENKELE moslim zich kwaad maakte over het regime van Saddam.

Alhoewel het niet mijn gebruik is om "harde woorden" naar een ander toe te gebruiken kan ik het op dit moment niet laten :

Ik beweer dat u een grote leugenaar bent !

Ik ben namelijk moslim en was absoluut voor de volle 100% tegen het dictatoriale regime van Saddam.
Veel van mijn Irakeze kenissen die gevlucht waren uit Irak omdat zij voor hun leven vreesden waren uiteraard ook hiertegen.

Een hele goede vriend van mij is een Irakeze koerd wiens gehele familie vermoord is door toedoen van Sadam en zijn kornuiten.

Durft u deze man te beweren dat GEEN ENKELE moslim tegen Sadam was ?

U heeft het geluk dat u niet leeft onder een dictatuur waarin u vrij bent om uw mening "en publiek" te kunnen ventileren.

Had u echter in Irak onder Sadam geleefd dan was uw behoefte om een grote mond op te zetten tot nihil gereduceerd.
Zelfs een opmerking die neigde naar het protesteren had u al een langdurig bezoekje aan een "echte gevangenis" gekost.

salaam,

----------


## Mohammed Amin

Beste EdV,

U zei : 


> Ik neem mijn opmerking over hersenspoeling terug


Ik dank u zeer, het getuige van een groots karakter om dit te doen.

salaam,

----------


## idris

> _Geplaatst door Mohammed Amin_ 
> *Beste Idris,
> 
> U zei : 
> 
> U beweert dus dat GEEN ENKELE moslim zich kwaad maakte over het regime van Saddam.
> 
> Alhoewel het niet mijn gebruik is om "harde woorden" naar een ander toe te gebruiken kan ik het op dit moment niet laten :
> 
> ...


*de grote verontwaardiging die je nu ziet was er toen niet, en je ziet het nog steeds niet over Saoudia en Syria, Egypte, Soedan Afganistan toen ten tijde van de Taliban!!!! en en en* 

slechts een klein gezelschap lotgenoten protesteert, maar de grote meute die nou zo rabbiaat tegen het USof Atje is zag je en zie je niet !!!!!

en *sorry* ik bedoelde niet geen enkele maar zeer weinig, van de moslimgemeenschap !!!

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door EdV_ 
> *Die kan ik je helaas niet geven. Ik heb alleen nog maar "Natuurkunde op Corpusculaire grondslag" in de kast staan en daar hebben we niet veel aan. Ik kan dus niet bevestigen of de geschiedenisboeken zelf klopten met de "werkelijke" geschiedenis.
> Het zou dus best zo kunnen zijn dat, omdat de boeken die jij onder ogen kreeg een vertekend en chauvinistisch beeld gaven, de nog oudere boeken die ik onder ogen kreeg nog veel meer vertekende beelden gaven.
> 
> 
> Nogmaals: je hebt waarschijnlijk meer kennis hierover dan ik.
> 
> 
> Het was ook een beetje de tijdgeest. We hadden allemaal nog lange haren en de godsdienstleraar, een heuse pater, besprak met ons de teksten uit "Jesus Christ Superstar". Het establishment was natuurlijk fout en je was tegen het apartheidsregime in Zuid-Afrika.
> ...




OK ouwe, en ook voor jou, sans rancune.


De groeten.

----------


## freethinker

> Kun jij mij vertellen hoe de aminozuren per toeval is gevormd in anorganische moleculen. Aminozuren vormden weer op hun beurt per toeval eiwitten en tot slot vormde de eiwitten per toeval levende wezens?


Je haalt hier twee dingen door elkaar. De evolutietheorie heeft niets te maken met het ontstaan van het leven. De evolutietheorie gaat over het ontstaan van soorten. De tak van wetenschap die het ontstaan van leven uit dode materie onderzoekt heet abiogenese. Voor abiogenese zijn geen sterke bewijzen, voor de evolutietheorie wel.
http://www.freethinker.nl/RUDIMENTAIRE%20RARITEITEN.htm
http://www.freethinker.nl/waarom-twee-benen.htm

ciao...

----------


## freethinker

> Evolutie theorien echter ontkennen het bestaan van een Schepper(swt)


Nope! Vele evolutionisten waren gelovig, zoals de beroemde priester/paleontoloog Teilhard de Chardin.
Ook Darwin ging uit van de mogelijkheid dat een Schepper het leven op aarde in gang had gezet. Darwin schreef in De oorsprong der soorten: _Er is een zekere grootsheid in de levensopvatting, volgens welke alle krachten oorsponkelijk door de Schepper in een paar vormen zijn ingeblazen of misschien maar in n_ .
http://www.freethinker.nl/onbegrip.htm

Vriendelijke groet..

----------


## idris

De Schepper maakt ook gebruik van scheppingen als toeval, evolutie en vrije wil !

Dit is een onzekerheid die Hij bewust heeft ingebouwd dat zowel hele goede als hele slechte resultaten geeft, 

maar de slechte kun je er later uithalen en je houdt het beste over.

Zo werkt elke grote kunstenaar, zo werkt de markt, zo werkt natuur en zo werkt tot op grote hoogte, democratie.

veel wat hij uitvindt is vaak bij toeval ontstaan maar door de selectiviteit van de kunstenaar en het leven, naar voren gebracht als nuttig en werkbaar !

----------


## ahmed010

> Ik dacht dat ik niet veel van DNA wist. Verdiep je eerst iets meer in de materie en denk dan na over de uitspraak. Denk uberhaupt iets meer na.


@ Michiel Mans

Beste Michiel Mans, 

Ik heb een paar vragen voor jou als Evolutie aanhanger;

1. Kozen mensen in die tijd voor de evolutieleer, omdat deze overtuigend was of omdat deze tegen de Bijbel was?

2. Voor zover ik het weet, is het nog steeds Evolutie THEORIE, een geen EVOLUTIE. De Big Bang daarentegen, is geen theorie meer en dus is het bewezen. Dit is al 1400 jaar geleden in de koran vermeld. 
http://discover.islamway.com/article...e_id=40&lang=1

3. Gaat de evolutieleer niet tegen de tweede wet van thermodynamica in? 

4. Er is een drietal basisvoorwaarden voor de vorming van een bruikbaar protene:

Eerste voorwaarde: dat alle aminozuren in het protene van de goede soort zijn en in de goede volgorde liggen. 

Tweede voorwaarde: dat alle aminozuren in de keten linksdraaiend zijn. 

Derde voorwaarde: dat al deze aminozuren met elkaar door middel van een chemische verbinding, die de peptidenverbinding heet, verbonden zijn. 

Om een protene door toeval te laten vormen moeten al deze drie basisvoorwaarden tegelijkertijd aanwezig zijn. De waarschijnlijkheid van de vorming van een protene door toeval is even groot als de vermenigvuldiging van de waarschijnlijkheden van de verwezenlijking van ieder van de drie voorwaarden. 

Bijvoorbeeld, voor een gemiddeld molecule dat uit 500 aminozuren bestaat: 

1) De waarschijnlijkheid dat de aminozuren in de juiste volgorde liggen: 

Er zijn 20 soorten aminozuren die bij de samenstelling van protenen gebruikt worden: 

Hieruit volgt - De waarschijnlijkheid dat ieder aminozuur juist uit deze 20 soorten wordt gekozen
= 1/20 
De waarschijnlijkheid dat alle van deze 500 aminozuren juist gekozen =1/20500= /10650 
worden = 1 kans op 10650 

2-De waarschijnlijkheid dat het aminozuur linksdraaiend is:

- De waarschijnlijkheid dat slechts 1 aminozuur linksdraaiend is
= 1/2 

- De waarschijnlijkheid dat al deze 500 aminozuren tegelijkertijd
= 1/2500 = 1/10150 
linksdraaiend zijn 500ste = 1 kans op 10150 

3- De waarschijnlijkheid dat de aminozuren zich in een 'peptidenbinding' verbinden:

Aminozuren kunnen met elkaar verschillende soorten chemische bindingen aangaan. Om een bruikbaar protene te worden moeten alle aminozuren in de keten een speciale chemische binding, een peptidenbinding, aangaan. Het is uitgerekend, dat de waarschijnlijkheid dat aminozuren zich met een andere binding combineren dan een peptidenbinding 50% is. Hieruit volgt: 

- De waarschijnlijkheid dat twee aminozuren zich met een peptidenbinding combineren is 
= 1/2 
- De waarschijnlijkheid dat 500 aminozuren zich in een peptidenverbinding samenvoegen = 1/2499 = 1/10150 
= 1 kans op 10150 

TOTAL PROBABILITY
= 1/10650 X 1/10150 X 1/10150 = 10950 
= 1 kans op de 10950 


De waarschijnlijkheid dat een gemiddeld protene molecule dat uit 500 aminozuren bestaat in de juiste hoeveelheid en volgorde gerangschikt wordt met daarbij komend de waarschijnlijkheid dat alle aminozuren slechts linksdraaiend zijn en met een peptidenbinding verbonden zijn is 1 tot 10 tegen de 950ste macht. Wij kunnen dit getal dat een 1 is waarachter 950 nullen 

In de wetenschap wordt 1 tegen 10 tot de 50ste beschoud als nul, hoe denk jij hierover?

----------


## ahmed010

> Je haalt hier twee dingen door elkaar. De evolutietheorie heeft niets te maken met het ontstaan van het leven. De evolutietheorie gaat over het ontstaan van soorten. De tak van wetenschap die het ontstaan van leven uit dode materie onderzoekt heet abiogenese. Voor abiogenese zijn geen sterke bewijzen, voor de evolutietheorie wel.
> http://www.freethinker.nl/RUDIMENTAIRE%20RARITEITEN.htm
> http://www.freethinker.nl/waarom-twee-benen.htm
> 
> ciao...


Ik heb een vraagje voor jou;

Is de evolutietheorie niet opgebouwd ''op'' abiogenese. Als dit niet zo is hoe kan je dan iets wetenschappelijks verantwoorden voor iets dat niet klopt. Het is net als een gebouw, haal je de belangrijkste fundamenten weg stort alles in. Zo is het hetzelfde met de evolutietheorie als er nooit leven uit dode materie kan onstaan, hoe kan er dan evolutie plaatsvinden. Kan je dit aan mij verklaren?

----------


## wetensch

Ok
Als biochemicus en bioloog en volstrekt aanhanger van de evolutietheorie wil ik hier toch even op reageren.
Eerst en vooral is het tijd dat je je eens goed informeert, wetenschappelijk onderricht omtrent de moleculaire biologie, genetica, DNA, eiwitsynthese...
en vooral het principe van natuurlijke selectie.
Als ik dit lees, zie ik dat er nog werk aan de winkel is om mensen te informeren!!!

Neem een grote tank van miljoenen aminozuren, waarvan 95% rechtsdraaiende Aminozuren zijn, dan zul je desondanks nooit een inbouw krijgen van rechtsdraaiende AZ in een eiwit.
De enzymen die de synthese bewerkstelligen zijn stereospecifiek en herkennen en kunnen enkel L-draaiende AZ inbouwen!

"in een goede volgorde liggen", die volgorde wordt gecodeerd door het DNA, door open leesramen, codons (tripletten van nucleotiden) enzovoort, informeer u!! 
En door een aantal proeflezeingsystemen is er weinig foute inbouw op eiwitten te synthetiseren. Desondanks heb je soms een mutatie (1 op 10^7 per gen ongeveer). Dat kan (!) een effect hebben zoals genetische ziektes, kankercellen, ...

Peptidenbinding: wegens stereospecifieke en enzymatische reacties is dit vanzelfsprekend!

En op dezelfde manier kan ik nog een gans boek en epistels lang schrijven over de evolutietheorie en zo de bijbeltheorie met de grond gelijk maken...
 :kalasnikov: 

Tijd dat men zich eens deftig informeert :stomp: 




> @ Michiel Mans
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Er is een drietal basisvoorwaarden voor de vorming van een bruikbaar protene:
> 
> Eerste voorwaarde: dat alle aminozuren in het protene van de goede soort zijn en in de goede volgorde liggen. 
> 
> Tweede voorwaarde: dat alle aminozuren in de keten linksdraaiend zijn. 
> ...

----------


## ronald

> En op dezelfde manier kan ik nog een gans boek en epistels lang schrijven over de evolutietheorie en zo de bijbeltheorie met de grond gelijk maken...
> 
> 
> Tijd dat men zich eens deftig informeert



Hoezo? Acht je jezelf dan Bijbelkundig?

----------


## paddy

>>>Mohammed 78...

weg met de evolutie!?
Dus Adam en Eva...twee zonen, Abel en Cain...Cain doodt Abel (normaal, voor vele mensen in het middenoosten...)...blijft Cain over: uit welke vrouw is de mensheid verder ontstaan? Uit Cain + Eva?

Leg eens uit!
Paddy

----------


## ronald

> >>>Mohammed 78...
> 
> weg met de evolutie!?
> Dus Adam en Eva...twee zonen, Abel en Cain...Cain doodt Abel (normaal, voor vele mensen in het middenoosten...)...blijft Cain over: uit welke vrouw is de mensheid verder ontstaan? Uit Cain + Eva?
> 
> Leg eens uit!
> Paddy


Adam en Eva hadden naast Cain en Abel ook andere kinderen gekregen, Seth ( Gen. 4:25). Kain had een tweelingzus en Abel had als deel van een drieling met twee zussen. Dit staat niet vermeld in de Tora (O.T.) maar wel in de mondelinge leer, in de Midrashiem, overleveringen die via Shem en Ewer bewaard zijn gebleven. En inderdaad trouwde men toen met zussen.

----------


## Snowwhite

Uit:
 
Stories of the prophetsImam ibn kethier
 
*The First Four Children* 
The pinnacle of earthly bliss was reached when Adam and Eve witnessed the birth of their first children, a set of twins. Adam was a devoted father and Eve a contented mother. The twins were Cain (Qabil) and his sister. Later Eve gave birth to a second set of twins, Abel (Habil) and his sister. The family enjoyed the bounties and fruits of the earth provided by their Lord. The children grew up to be strong and healthy young adults. Cain tilled the land while Abel raised cattle. 
*Cain's Disobedience* 
The time arrived when the two young men desired life partners. This was part of Allah’s plan for mankind, to multiply and form nations with different cultures and colors. *Allah revealed to Adam that he should marry each son to the twin sister of the other.* Adam instructed his children according to Allah's command, but Cain was displeased with the partner chosen for him, for Abel's twin sister was not as beautiful as his own.

----------


## naam

> @ Michiel Mans
> 
> 
> 2. Voor zover ik het weet, is het nog steeds Evolutie THEORIE, een geen EVOLUTIE. De Big Bang daarentegen, is geen theorie meer en dus is het bewezen. Dit is al 1400 jaar geleden in de koran vermeld. 
> http://discover.islamway.com/article...e_id=40&lang=1



Kun je mij het citaat uit de koran geven waarin de big bang staat omschreven? In het artikel staat dat namelijk niet.

----------


## paddy

>>>MOHA 78

Op een dag, in het Aardse Paradijs, verschenen Adam een Eva...Op een andere dag verschenen een hondje en een teefje, de voorgangers van alle honden die wij nu kennen...

Maar, wat betreft de honden die wij vandaag kennen, hoe verklaren wij hun verschil in grootte, aanzien en aard? Heeft de natuur, tijdens hun vermeningvuldiging, VERSCHILLENDE WEGEN GENOMEN??? Dat zouden wij een aspect van de EVOLUTIE kunnen noemen...

Wat hun aard betreft, wij kennen een hele spectrum van mogelijkheden:
---aan deze kant heel vredelievend: lassies, lobbes etc.
---aan die kant heel agressief: pitbull, rotweiler...

Gisteren weer een oude dame aangevallen door een hond...rara...een pitbull!!!

Wat de natuur met de hondjes kan doen kan zij ook met de mensen: zij komen in alle maten en soorten: bovendien vredelievend en agressief...Diegenen die Margaret Hassan hebben gegijzeld en daarna haar keel gesneden waren echter geen mensen, maar ongedierte.
Paddy
---------
Margaret Hassan was een zeer lieve vroutje die haar hele leven heeft geweid aan het helpen van mensen in nood...

----------


## paddy

>>>RONALD

Toen trouwde men met zussen...
Maar dat is inteelt, en levert kort darna een populatie van idioten gedoemd om uit te sterven!!!

Het verhaal klopt helemaal niet...De schrijvers, uit onwetendheid, konden slecht fabeltjes op papier zetten voor de 'simple minds'...
Paddy

----------


## Rourchid

> Kun je mij het citaat uit de koran geven waarin de big bang staat omschreven? In het artikel staat dat namelijk niet.


Met bijv. Google is vast te stellen dat het S. 21:30 betreft.

----------


## naam

> Met bijv. Google is vast te stellen dat het S. 21:30 betreft.


Je bedoelt deze?

21:30. 

'Hebben de ongelovigen niet ingezien dat de hemel en de aarde gesloten waren en dat Wij ze dan hebben geopend?' 


Wat heeft dit te maken met de big bang?????

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Je bedoelt deze?
> 
> 21:30. 
> 
> 'Hebben de ongelovigen niet ingezien dat de hemel en de aarde gesloten waren en dat Wij ze dan hebben geopend?' 
> 
> 
> Wat heeft dit te maken met de big bang?????


Zo zijn de mensen. :jammer: 

21:37 De mens is met een haastige natuur geschapen. Ik zal u Mijn tekenen tonen, doch vraagt Mij niet ze te verhaasten.

----------


## Rourchid

> Je bedoelt deze?
> 
> 21:30. 
> 
> 'Hebben de ongelovigen niet ingezien dat de hemel en de aarde gesloten waren en dat Wij ze dan hebben geopend?'


Leemhuis-vertaling (21:30) : "Hebben zij die ongelovig zijn dan niet gezien dat de hemelen en de aarde een samenhangende massa waren [. . .]"



> Wat heeft dit te maken met de big bang?????


Zoekt en ge zult vinden.

----------


## Tomas

> Adam en Eva hadden naast Cain en Abel ook andere kinderen gekregen, Seth ( Gen. 4:25). Kain had een tweelingzus en Abel had als deel van een drieling met twee zussen. Dit staat niet vermeld in de Tora (O.T.) maar wel in de mondelinge leer, in de Midrashiem, overleveringen die via Shem en Ewer bewaard zijn gebleven. En inderdaad trouwde men toen met zussen.


Hieruit volgt dat je dus wel in enige vorm van evolutie gelooft. Want ik neem aan dat alle nu bestaande menselijke eigenschappen, zoals huidskleur, lengte, haar- en oogkleur, oogvorm, van bosjesman, tot indiaan, van noor tot aboriginals, dat al deze genen niet aanwezig waren in deze eerste twee mensen. De menselijke genenpool is volgens jouw theorie ook wel geevolueerd, neem ik aan?

----------


## Tomas

> Leemhuis-vertaling (21:30) : "Hebben zij die ongelovig zijn dan niet gezien dat de hemelen en de aarde een samenhangende massa waren [. . .]"
> 
> Zoekt en ge zult vinden.


De moslims van voor 1950 zullen wel altijd raar hebben gekeken bij het lezen van deze zin. Is die Mo niet goed snik? Of niet dan? Gelukkig dat Hubble de boel heeft kunnen uitleggen.

----------


## ronald

> >>>MOHA 78
> 
> Op een dag, in het Aardse Paradijs, verschenen Adam een Eva...Op een andere dag verschenen een hondje en een teefje, de voorgangers van alle honden die wij nu kennen...
> 
> Maar, wat betreft de honden die wij vandaag kennen, hoe verklaren wij hun verschil in grootte, aanzien en aard? Heeft de natuur, tijdens hun vermeningvuldiging, VERSCHILLENDE WEGEN GENOMEN??? Dat zouden wij een aspect van de EVOLUTIE kunnen noemen...
> 
> Wat hun aard betreft, wij kennen een hele spectrum van mogelijkheden:
> ---aan deze kant heel vredelievend: lassies, lobbes etc.
> ---aan die kant heel agressief: pitbull, rotweiler...
> ...


Ooit eens in een kennel geweest waar ze honden fokken?

----------


## ronald

> >>>RONALD
> 
> Toen trouwde men met zussen...
> Maar dat is inteelt, en levert kort darna een populatie van idioten gedoemd om uit te sterven!!!
> 
> Het verhaal klopt helemaal niet...De schrijvers, uit onwetendheid, konden slecht fabeltjes op papier zetten voor de 'simple minds'...
> Paddy


Klopt.

Maar wie stierf niet eigenlijk?

Wat jij vind dat niet klopt is echt geen norm hoor. Je fantaseert er zelf op los. Dat je meteen al tot de conclussie komt dat het over "simple minds" gaat toont al een niet al te hoog studievermogen.

----------


## ronald

> Hieruit volgt dat je dus wel in enige vorm van evolutie gelooft. Want ik neem aan dat alle nu bestaande menselijke eigenschappen, zoals huidskleur, lengte, haar- en oogkleur, oogvorm, van bosjesman, tot indiaan, van noor tot aboriginals, dat al deze genen niet aanwezig waren in deze eerste twee mensen. De menselijke genenpool is volgens jouw theorie ook wel geevolueerd, neem ik aan?


Enige? Met evolutietheorie wordt de wetenschappelijke kennis over de evolutie van het leven en het ontstaan van soorten bedoeld. Dat is zo'n vaag verhaal met zoveel extrapolerende misstappen, nee, daar geloof ik ook niet in.
Dat wil natuurlijk niet zeggen dat evolutie, op zich een veel breder begrip is dan alleen beperkt tot het ontstaan van de soorten, geen inhoud heeft. Er zijn genoeg voorbeelden te noemen die daar onder vallen. Naast wat jij noemt zelfs de worm van Piaget.

----------


## Tomas

> Enige? Met evolutietheorie wordt de wetenschappelijke kennis over de evolutie van het leven en het ontstaan van soorten bedoeld. Dat is zo'n vaag verhaal met zoveel extrapolerende misstappen, nee, daar geloof ik ook niet in.
> Dat wil natuurlijk niet zeggen dat evolutie, op zich een veel breder begrip is dan alleen beperkt tot het ontstaan van de soorten, geen inhoud heeft. Er zijn genoeg voorbeelden te noemen die daar onder vallen. Naast wat jij noemt zelfs de worm van Piaget.


Ik haal hier uit op dat je inderdaad wel in evolutie van de genenpool van een soort gelooft. Dat er nu dus andere (volstrekt nieuwe) menselijke genen zijn dan er in het begin, zie jij dus ook wel in? Alleen ben je van mening dat God angstvallig bewaakt dat een nakomeling altijd -in theorie althans- met alle historische soortgenoten zou kunnen paren en vruchtbaar nageslacht zou kunnen reproduceren. De biologische definitie van een soort. God zorgt er voor dat de -ook door jou geaccepteerde- evolutie nooit die grens zal overschreiden. Dat is wat jij gelooft?

----------


## ronald

> Ik haal hier uit op dat je inderdaad wel in evolutie van de genenpool van een soort gelooft. Dat er nu dus andere (volstrekt nieuwe) menselijke genen zijn dan er in het begin, zie jij dus ook wel in? Alleen ben je van mening dat God angstvallig bewaakt dat een nakomeling altijd -in theorie althans- met alle historische soortgenoten zou kunnen paren en vruchtbaar nageslacht zou kunnen reproduceren. De biologische definitie van een soort. God zorgt er voor dat de -ook door jou geaccepteerde- evolutie nooit die grens zal overschreiden. Dat is wat jij gelooft?


Genen bepalen hoe je eruit ziet. Je kunt beide kanten op redeneren. Is er sprake van een evoluatie dat ten goede uitmondde zoals weet ik veel of ten slechte zoals bepaalde ziekte als het Tay-Sachs die binnen de Ashkenazische groep Joden meer voor komt.
"Bij idiopatische torsie dystonie wordt de laatste jaren steeds duidelijker dat genetische factoren een belangrijke rol spelen. Genetisch onderzoek onder Joodse (Ashkenazi) en niet-Joodse populaties heeft aangetoond dat idiopatische torsie dystonie wordt veroorzaakt door een autosomaal dominant gen of genen met een verminderde penetrantie (30-70%) en variabele expressie (focaal tot gegeneraliseerd). Dat wil zeggen dat de ernst van de ziekteverschijnselen zeer sterk uiteen kan lopen bij dragers van hetzelfde ziekmakende gen. Genetisch onderzoek heeft in zowel Canadese, Joodse, Engelse en Franse families het dystonie gen (DYT1) weten te lokaliseren op de lange arm van het chromosoom 9 (9q32-34). Maar er zijn ook families beschreven waarbij een relatie tussen de dystonie en het DYT1 kon worden uitgesloten. Dit suggereert dat er nog andere genen voor idiopatische torsie dystonie verantwoordelijk zijn.
Het gen is recent gelokaliseerd op de lange arm van chromosoom 9. Tevens is een geslachtsgebonden vorm beschreven. Vele sporadische patinten zijn bekend. De frequentie van voorkomen in Nederland (incidentie en prevalentie) is niet bekend. Op basis van Amerikaanse cijfers wordt de incidentie (het aantal nieuwe gevallen per jaar) voor gegeneraliseerde dystonie 0.2 per 100.000 en de prevalentie (het aantal gevallen op een bepaald moment in de bevolking) 3 per 100.000 opgegeven." In hoeverre spreek je hier van een soort evolutie? Over "volstrekt nieuwe menselijke genen" is een station dat veel te ver is gedacht. Dat zie je in dit geval ook wel. De mens zal geen aap worden en vv ook niet.

----------


## Charlus

> Met evolutietheorie wordt de wetenschappelijke kennis over de evolutie van het leven en het ontstaan van soorten bedoeld. Dat is zo'n vaag verhaal met zoveel extrapolerende misstappen, nee, daar geloof ik ook niet in.<...>


Houd je niet zo ontstellend van de domme. Jij vindt de ET gewoon niet te verteren omdat die zo algemeen ingang gevonden heeft, oa. bij onderzoek naar resistentie van bacterien en de exploratie van aardolie, terwijl hij (onbedoeld) je hokuspokusboek weerlegt. Dat is de enigst mogelijke verklaring voor je gezochte kolderargumenten tegen de ET, die met wetenschap niets van doen hebben.

----------


## ronald

> Houd je niet zo ontstellend van de domme. Jij vindt de ET gewoon niet te verteren omdat die zo algemeen ingang gevonden heeft, oa. bij onderzoek naar resistentie van bacterien en de exploratie van aardolie, terwijl hij (onbedoeld) je hokuspokusboek weerlegt. Dat is de enigst mogelijke verklaring voor je gezochte kolderargumenten tegen de ET, die met wetenschap niets van doen hebben.


Probeer je weer een gaatje te vinden met je doorgedramde ET-theorie dat behoort tot extrapolerende semi-wetenschappelijk gekwatsh tot en met verandering van soorten die ik volkomen verwerp? Je toont volkomen gestoord gedrag om het weer op dezelfde manier in mij wil doordrammen. Ik dacht toch echt wel dat ik duidelijk genoeg was.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Houd je niet zo ontstellend van de domme. Jij vindt de ET gewoon niet te verteren omdat die zo algemeen ingang gevonden heeft, oa. bij onderzoek naar resistentie van bacterien en de exploratie van aardolie, terwijl hij (onbedoeld) je hokuspokusboek weerlegt. Dat is de enigst mogelijke verklaring voor je gezochte kolderargumenten tegen de ET, die met wetenschap niets van doen hebben.
> 
> 
> Probeer je weer een gaatje te vinden met je doorgedramde ET-theorie dat behoort tot extrapolerende semi-wetenschappelijk gekwatsh tot en met verandering van soorten die ik volkomen verwerp? Je toont volkomen gestoord gedrag om het weer op dezelfde manier in mij wil doordrammen. Ik dacht toch echt wel dat ik duidelijk genoeg was.


Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien onderworpen aan wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren. Wat denk jij eigenlijk? Dat de ET voor die mensen een soortement redeloos geloof is zoals jij gelooft in de Waarheid van de scheppingsleer? Dat ze zich tegen beter weten in in hun vakgebied (mede) baseren op een ondeugdelijke theorie omdat..., ja waarom eigenlijk?
Biologen kunnen de ET niet zomaar uit het raam flikkeren, hoewel ze zonder uitzondering natuuuurlijk weten dat die dikke flauwekul is en god alles in 1 keer geschapen heeft. Een fanatieke elite van evolutionisten heeft de touwtjes in handen en houdt vast aan de duivelse ET, recht tegen rede en wetenschappelijke bevindingen in :maf:  De ET is alleen gemaakt om de scheppingsdaad te weerleggen door mensen die god verwerpen :maf:  
Aldus de relifascisten vanuit hun waanwerkelijkheid.
Je verwerpt de ET zonder dat je weet waarover je het hebt. Aardolie heet niet voor niets een fossiele brandstof. Men bepaalt vindplaatsen van fossiele brandstoffen onder toepassing van de ET. De ET is een onlosmakelijk onderdeel van de hedendaagse wetenschapsbeoefening.
Uit een voorlichtingsfolder over de studie geologie uit 2008:



> De dieren- en plantenpaleontologie bestudeert de ontwikkeling van dierlijk en plantaardig leven, doorheen de geologische tijd en in zijn omgeving.<...>
> De paleontologie is ook een zeer belangrijke hulpwetenschap voor de stratigrafie, omdat ze zeer nauwkeurige relatieve dateringen van lagen of gesteenten mogelijk maakt. Het microfossielenonderzoek is van groot belang voor o.a. de aardolie-industrie, waar men, in de geringe hoeveelheden gesteenten die bij boringen omhoog komen, ook nauwkeurige relatieve datering nodig heeft. Met behulp van speciale technieken kan men microfossielen isoleren uit het gesteente en ze met licht- of elektronenmicroscopen bestuderen.


De ET wordt gebruikt en zal worden gebruikt door wetenschappers omdat hij strookt met (bevindingen van) verschillende toegepaste wetenschappen, fossiele vondsten verklaart en voorspelt en praktisch toepasbaar is. Geloof of ongeloof, god of geen god speelt geen rol in deze.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>je doorgedramde ET-theorie dat behoort tot extrapolerende semi-wetenschappelijk gekwatsh<...>


Aanhangers van de ET plegen propaganda en misleiding volgens jou. Dat zijn akties die voortkomen uit boze opzet. Bewust, tegen beter weten in, verklaren zij zich voorstanders van de ET. Ze weten dat die niet juist kan zijn, en doen alleen maar _alsof_ ze hem onderschrijven en toepassen. Ondertussen proberen ze de ET te verkopen middels misleiding en propaganda. Hun hele werkzame leven wijden zij daaraan. Mijn simpele vraag: waarom doen zij dat alles? Tot nu toe geen verklaring. Ik meen overigens wel te begrijpen hoe de vork in de steel zit: zelfs een doorgedraaide relifanaat met vergevorderde _brain rot_ die jij nu eenmaal bent, beseft dat hij zich belachelijk zou maken als mijn vraag oprecht beantwoord zou worden.

----------


## naam

> Leemhuis-vertaling (21:30) : "Hebben zij die ongelovig zijn dan niet gezien dat de hemelen en de aarde een samenhangende massa waren [. . .]"
> 
> Zoekt en ge zult vinden.



Wat hebben de gelovigen gezien dan? Wisten die van de big bang theorie al voor de ongelovigen. Was het een moslim die dacht van laat ik dat eens onderzoeken want in de koran staat dat alles een grote massa was in het begin.
Hebben de moslims derhalve toen ze dat citaat lazen al gedacht, van h dat is de big bang theorie, of was er de big bang theorie en is er toen dit citaat erbij gehaald.

----------


## Tomas

> Genen bepalen hoe je eruit ziet. Je kunt beide kanten op redeneren. Is er sprake van een evoluatie dat ten goede uitmondde zoals weet ik veel of ten slechte zoals bepaalde ziekte als het Tay-Sachs die binnen de Ashkenazische groep Joden meer voor komt.
> 
> In hoeverre spreek je hier van een soort evolutie?


In dit geval zou ik het niet weten. Heb eigenlijk geen idee waar je het over hebt. Laten we het even blijven bij de simpele feiten: 




> Over "volstrekt nieuwe menselijke genen" is een station dat veel te ver is gedacht. Dat zie je in dit geval ook wel.


Het is onmogelijk dat uit twee mensen, zonder n enkele mutatie de huidige genenpool is ontstaan. Dat ontken je neem ik aan toch niet? Adam en Eva waren niet in staat om zowel een bosjesman, een zulu, een indiaan, een eskimo, een aboriginal of een chinees op de wereld te zetten. Je kan met twee mensen best wel veel variatie op deze aarde zetten. Maar de familiegelijkenis -als mutaties onmogelijk zijn- blijft. 

Ben je het hier nou mee eens of niet? Ik begrijp je gezwabber gewoon niet.




> De mens zal geen aap worden en vv ook niet.


OK, dat begrijp ik van creationisten wel vaker. Dat is de grens die god bewaakt. 

Mutaties zijn OK, zolang reproduceren met vruchtbare nakomelingen tussen alle species van een soort over de gehele periode van het bestaan van de aarde, van onstaan tot zijn einde, niet in gevaar komt. De huidige chimp kan nog altijd succesvol paren met de eerste. En dat geldt dus ook voor de mens.
Dat is jullie dogma, toch?

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Rourchid
> 
> 
> Leemhuis-vertaling (21:30) : "Hebben zij die ongelovig zijn dan niet gezien dat de hemelen en de aarde een samenhangende massa waren [. . .]"
> 
> Zoekt en ge zult vinden.
> 
> 
> Wat hebben de gelovigen gezien dan? Wisten die van de big bang theorie al voor de ongelovigen. Was het een moslim die dacht van laat ik dat eens onderzoeken want in de koran staat dat alles een grote massa was in het begin.
> Hebben de moslims derhalve toen ze dat citaat lazen al gedacht, van h dat is de big bang theorie, of was er de big bang theorie en is er toen dit citaat erbij gehaald.


Variant: fanatieke moslims houden een lijst bij van koranpassages die door niemand begrepen worden, voor elk van de items op de lijst wachten zij af tot een Westerse wetenschappelijke ontdekking van toepassing verklaard kan worden. 
Ik kan mij nog een topic herinneren (de details weet ik niet meer precies, het was iig. gestart door Wizdom) over de vlieg waarvan de profeet verklaarde dat als er eentje in je thee valt, je 'm helemaal moet onderdompelen. De wetenschappelijke ontdekking die van toepassing verklaard werd: vliegen verspreiden ziektes, maar hebben soms een geneesmiddel op hun ene vleugeltje (oid.). Drom zei de profeet dat je een vlieg moet onderdompelen, zo krijg je nl. het geneesmiddel in je thee.
Deze benadering is niet zonder risico's. Wat als bv. door nader onderzoek blijkt dat vliegen helemaal nevernooitniet geneesmiddelen op hun vleugels dragen? Ineens klopt de verklaring van de korantekst niet meer. Voor relifanaten geen risico natuurlijk, want voor hen is wetenschap ook een soort openbaringsleer. Eenmaal "geopenbaard" blijft de wetenschappelijke bevinding onwrikbaar staan.

----------


## Snowwhite

Abi Musa al Sha'arai narrated that the Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) said: "Allah created Adam from a handful of dust taken from different lands, so the children of Adam have been created according to the composition of the land. Therefore from mankind we have white, red, black and yellow ones; we have good and evil, ease and sorrow, and what comes in between them." (Sahih al Bukhari).

----------


## Tomas

> Abi Musa al Sha'arai narrated that the Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) said: "Allah created Adam from a handful of dust taken from different lands, so the children of Adam have been created according to the composition of the land. Therefore from mankind we have white, red, black and yellow ones; we have good and evil, ease and sorrow, and what comes in between them." (Sahih al Bukhari).


Probeer je hier iets duidelijk mee te maken in mijn poging om Ronald kleur te laten bekennen? If so, ik begrijp er geen ene iota van.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Het is onmogelijk dat uit twee mensen, zonder n enkele mutatie de huidige genenpool is ontstaan. <...> Adam en Eva waren niet in staat om zowel een bosjesman, een zulu, een indiaan, een eskimo, een aboriginal of een chinees op de wereld te zetten. Je kan met twee mensen best wel veel variatie op deze aarde zetten. Maar de familiegelijkenis -als mutaties onmogelijk zijn- blijft.<...>


Op het eerste gezicht heel sterk. Maar ja, dat verdomde alleskunnende handje van god... Jegens degenen die een almachtige tovenaar kunnen inzetten, zijn "onmogelijk", "niet in staat" en nogmaals "onmogelijk" nauwelijks tot niet effectief.

----------


## Snowwhite

Allah yehdiena (ons) wa yehdiekoem (jullie)

AMIEN

----------


## Tomas

> Op het eerste gezicht heel sterk. Maar ja, dat verdomde alleskunnende handje van god... Jegens degenen die een almachtige tovenaar kunnen inzetten, zijn "onmogelijk", "niet in staat" en nogmaals "onmogelijk" nauwelijks tot niet effectief.


Ja dat snap ik. Dat verwacht ik dan ook als antwoord. Dat God dus af en toe een mutatie aanbrengt. Veel in het begin en later steeds minder. 

Dat is in ieder geval dan wel een bevestiging dan van hem dat er zoiets als genetische evolutie bestaat.

Dat volgens hem god dat doet, maakt mij niet zoveel uit. Het is in ieder geval een duidelijker standpunt dan wat ie nu inneemt. Dat is wel zulk wazig gezwabber. Bevestigingen en ontkenningen dwars en willekeurig doorelkaar.

----------


## paddy

>>>Ronald, gisteren, 20:14...

Je kan geen argumenten aanvoeren...debat onmogelijk!
Paddy

----------


## Snowwhite

Evolutie via natuurlijke selectie kan nooit kloppen, omdat het gebaseerd is op positieve veranderingen van een soort door mutatie. Hierbij gaat men er van uit dat er door mutatie nieuwe genen ontstaan. Dit is een grote misvatting van mutatie. Want bij mutatie is er sprake van verlies van informatie, waardoor er een verschil is tussen het ene wezen en het nieuwe wezen. *Nog nooit is er positieve mutatie waargenomen.* Positieve mutatie is daarom geen onderdeel van de wetenschap. Mutatie is dus altijd negatief. Ook is het zo dat verschillen die erfelijk zijn, onder variatie valt, niet onder macro-evolutie. Want bij variatie komen de al bestaande genen in een andere volgorde terecht. Zoals ik al eerder zei bij een andere topic: het hergroeperen. Er komt dus GEEN nieuwe informatie bij (geen evolutie).

----------


## Snowwhite

Wat zijn jouw argumenten dan Paddy? Dat we simple minded zijn? Tot nog toe heeft Ronald meer te vertellen dan jij.

Maar dat een debat (vrijwel) onmogelijk is, heb je wel enigszins gelijk in, want het ene is inherent aan het andere.
Een moslim of jood die teksten letterlijk neemt zal niet de ET aanhangen, en een atheist zal niet zeggen dat Adam geschapen is door God.

----------


## Tomas

> Evolutie via natuurlijke selectie kan nooit kloppen, omdat het gebaseerd is op positieve veranderingen van een soort door mutatie. Hierbij gaat men er van uit dat er door mutatie nieuwe genen ontstaan. Dit is een grote misvatting van mutatie. Want bij mutatie is er sprake van verlies van informatie, waardoor er een verschil is tussen het ene wezen en het nieuwe wezen. *Nog nooit is er positieve mutatie waargenomen.* Positieve mutatie is daarom geen onderdeel van de wetenschap. Mutatie is dus altijd negatief. Ook is het zo dat verschillen die erfelijk zijn, onder variatie valt, niet onder macro-evolutie. Want bij variatie komen de al bestaande genen in een andere volgorde terecht. Zoals ik al eerder zei bij een andere topic: het hergroeperen. Er komt dus GEEN nieuwe informatie bij (geen evolutie).


Positief en negatief zijn subjectieve menselijke kwalificaties, die een wetenschapper niet boeit. Wat jij negatief vind, vind een ander positief. 

Voor zover ik weet heeft een creationist inderdaad nog nooit een positieve mutatie erkent. Daarmee stellen ze dat alle veranderingen sinds adam en eva negatief waren. Prima. Als je dat zo ziet moet je zelf weten.

Feit blijft dat de genenpool -als je in 2 voorouders gelooft van slechts 6000 jaar oud- enorm is uitgebreid in die tijd. Wat mij betreft allemaal negatief. Lelijke kleuren, foute ogen, te grote of te kleine voeten. Te lange of te korte nek. Te groot of te klein hoofd. Stom haar. Te lange vingers. Te dik, te dun. Een enorme berg aan nieuwe erfelijke ziektes. Verkeerde immuteiten. Whatever. Allemaal fout.

Maar veranderd zijn ze onmiskenbaar, of niet?

----------


## Snowwhite

*Uit de stories of the Prophets van Imam ibn kethier

Eve's Creation
*Muhammad Ibn Ishaaq and Ibn Abbas related that Eve was created from the shortest left rib of Adam while he was sleeping and after awhile she was clothed with flesh. That is why Allah the Exalted said:_
"O Mankind! Be dutiful to your Lord, Who created you from a single person (Adam) and from Him (Adam) He created his wife (Eve), and from them both He created many men and women._ (Ch 4:1)
 
Allah also said:
_
"It is he Who has created you from a single person (Adam) and then He created from him his wife (Eve), in order that he might enjoy the pleasure of living with her."_(Ch 7:189).

----------


## Tomas

> *Uit de stories of the Prophets van Imam ibn kethier
> 
> Eve's Creation
> *Muhammad Ibn Ishaaq and Ibn Abbas related that Eve was created from the shortest left rib of Adam while he was sleeping and after awhile she was clothed with flesh. That is why Allah the Exalted said:_
> "O Mankind! Be dutiful to your Lord, Who created you from a single person (Adam) and from Him (Adam) He created his wife (Eve), and from them both He created many men and women._ (Ch 4:1)
>  
> Allah also said:
> _
> "It is he Who has created you from a single person (Adam) and then He created from him his wife (Eve), in order that he might enjoy the pleasure of living with her."_(Ch 7:189).


Is dit een antwoord op iets van mij? Zo ja, dan ontgaat het mij volkomen.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Is dit een antwoord op iets van mij? Zo ja, dan ontgaat het mij volkomen.


 :denk:  
Deze:



> Abi Musa<...>


en



> Evolutie via natuurlijke selectie kan nooit<...>


waren ook al niet rechtstreeks tot jou gericht. Snowwhite verkeert in een orakelbui. Het is duidelijk niet de bedoeling dat er iets tegengeworpen wordt. 
Hmm..., veel gezien bij de fundies op maroc.nl: "bekijk eens deze tekst die een weerlegging is van alles wat jij beweert, gelieve hem als zodanig te interpreteren". Is ook nog mogelijk.

----------


## Tomas

> "bekijk eens deze tekst die een weerlegging is van alles wat jij beweert, gelieve hem als zodanig te interpreteren"


Haha. Ja, zoiets zal het wel zijn. Ik zal het eens proberen.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Is dit een antwoord op iets van mij? Zo ja, dan ontgaat het mij volkomen.


Eva was een kloon van Adam. Ze waren genetisch indentiek; al hun kinderen waren dat dus ook. In feite heeft dan ook Abel Kain doodgeslagen en daarna rondverteld dat het omgekeerd was. Niemand heeft dat ooit gemerkt.

----------


## ronald

> >>>Ronald, gisteren, 20:14...
> 
> Je kan geen argumenten aanvoeren...debat onmogelijk!
> Paddy


 :giechel:   :lol: ....en iets in een overtreffende trap....grapjas.

----------


## ronald

> Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien onderworpen aan wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren. Wat denk jij eigenlijk? Dat de ET voor die mensen een soortement redeloos geloof is zoals jij gelooft in de Waarheid van de scheppingsleer? Dat ze zich tegen beter weten in in hun vakgebied (mede) baseren op een ondeugdelijke theorie omdat..., ja waarom eigenlijk?
> Biologen kunnen de ET niet zomaar uit het raam flikkeren, hoewel ze zonder uitzondering natuuuurlijk weten dat die dikke flauwekul is en god alles in 1 keer geschapen heeft. Een fanatieke elite van evolutionisten heeft de touwtjes in handen en houdt vast aan de duivelse ET, recht tegen rede en wetenschappelijke bevindingen in De ET is alleen gemaakt om de scheppingsdaad te weerleggen door mensen die god verwerpen 
> Aldus de relifascisten vanuit hun waanwerkelijkheid.
> Je verwerpt de ET zonder dat je weet waarover je het hebt. Aardolie heet niet voor niets een fossiele brandstof. Men bepaalt vindplaatsen van fossiele brandstoffen onder toepassing van de ET. De ET is een onlosmakelijk onderdeel van de hedendaagse wetenschapsbeoefening.
> Uit een voorlichtingsfolder over de studie geologie uit 2008:
> 
> De ET wordt gebruikt en zal worden gebruikt door wetenschappers omdat hij strookt met (bevindingen van) verschillende toegepaste wetenschappen, fossiele vondsten verklaart en voorspelt en praktisch toepasbaar is. Geloof of ongeloof, god of geen god speelt geen rol in deze.



...zelfde bla bla bla..... doei......

----------


## ronald

> In dit geval zou ik het niet weten. Heb eigenlijk geen idee waar je het over hebt. Laten we het even blijven bij de simpele feiten: 
> 
> 
> 
> Het is onmogelijk dat uit twee mensen, zonder n enkele mutatie de huidige genenpool is ontstaan. Dat ontken je neem ik aan toch niet? Adam en Eva waren niet in staat om zowel een bosjesman, een zulu, een indiaan, een eskimo, een aboriginal of een chinees op de wereld te zetten. Je kan met twee mensen best wel veel variatie op deze aarde zetten. Maar de familiegelijkenis -als mutaties onmogelijk zijn- blijft. 
> 
> Ben je het hier nou mee eens of niet? Ik begrijp je gezwabber gewoon niet.
> 
> 
> ...


Leek me toch heel simpel. Natuurlijk stammen Schwartzenegger, Kofi Anan, Mao, jij en ik van Adam en Eva af. Leek me evident. Dat toont ook de verschillende mutaties die er allemaal hebben plaats gevonden. Ik zou niet weten wat je met familiegelijkenissen wilt aantonen. Binnen n gezin zijn die soms moeilijk te vinden als men tot en met de huid kijkt. Aan de andere kant komen gelijkenissen van verschillende generaties duidelijk naar voren. Maar nu hebben we het over mutaties.

Ik nam aan dat je het genenpatroon van de mens en de aap kende. Mixen gaat eenmaal niet. Is niet zo zwabberig bedoeld hoor. Dat de mens nu in grote lijnen "dezelfde" is als Adam en Eva is ook wel duidelijk.
Btw dogma's kennen we niet.

----------


## ronald

> Probeer je hier iets duidelijk mee te maken in mijn poging om Ronald kleur te laten bekennen? If so, ik begrijp er geen ene iota van.


Was dat nou zo moeilijk te begrijpen dan? Een iota is niet veel namelijk.

Wat heet "kleur bekennen"? Ik denk dat je een heel foute voorstelling hebt van de Joodse ( in mijn geval dan) leer hebt. Je schijnt van de ene in de andere verbazing te vallen.

----------


## ronald

> Ja dat snap ik. Dat verwacht ik dan ook als antwoord. Dat God dus af en toe een mutatie aanbrengt. Veel in het begin en later steeds minder. 
> 
> Dat is in ieder geval dan wel een bevestiging dan van hem dat er zoiets als genetische evolutie bestaat.
> 
> Dat volgens hem god dat doet, maakt mij niet zoveel uit. Het is in ieder geval een duidelijker standpunt dan wat ie nu inneemt. Dat is wel zulk wazig gezwabber. Bevestigingen en ontkenningen dwars en willekeurig doorelkaar.


Hoezo veel in het begin en weinig later? Wat? Wanneer en bij wie dan? Dat je gemakshalve alle leren en kennis op n hoop gooit en enig nuanceverschil niet kunt herkennen of schiften wil nog niet zeggen dat jouw mening als geheel moet worden aangenomen. Beetje simpel.

----------


## ronald

> Positief en negatief zijn subjectieve menselijke kwalificaties, die een wetenschapper niet boeit. Wat jij negatief vind, vind een ander positief.


Positief, om er heerlijk over te dromen ja en er een mooi compleet verhaal mee te maken.

----------


## ronald

> Eva was een kloon van Adam. Ze waren genetisch indentiek; al hun kinderen waren dat dus ook. In feite heeft dan ook Abel Kain doodgeslagen en daarna rondverteld dat het omgekeerd was. Niemand heeft dat ooit gemerkt.


De grote vraag is nu zeker: waren ze mannetjes of vrouwtjes ...?

----------


## naam

> Leek me toch heel simpel. Natuurlijk stammen Schwartzenegger, Kofi Anan, Mao, jij en ik van Adam en Eva af.


Wat voor mutaties zijn dat? Het is namelijk kloon op kloon op kloon op kloon, geen verandering dus.

----------


## ronald

> Wat voor mutaties zijn dat? Het is namelijk kloon op kloon op kloon op kloon, geen verandering dus.


Kloon? Waar heb jij het over?

----------


## Tomas

> Leek me toch heel simpel. Natuurlijk stammen Schwartzenegger, Kofi Anan, Mao, jij en ik van Adam en Eva af. Leek me evident. Dat toont ook de verschillende mutaties die er allemaal hebben plaats gevonden.


OK. Dus je gelooft in mutaties. Er zijn dus nieuwe genen ontstaan in de loop der tijd, die niet aanwezig waren bij adam en eva. Er vanuit gaande dat ze geen echte kloon waren, zoals Pas suggereert. De Rib is slechts symbolisch bedoelt, waar een genetisch gezien totaal andere vrouw uit is gecreeerd.

Je bevestigd dus dat je in spontane gen mutaties gelooft. Ja of Nee?

EN zelfs dat ze niet per definitie negatief hoeven te zijn. Een andere huidskleur, een andere lengte of een andere haar soort is niet perse negatief?




> Ik zou niet weten wat je met familiegelijkenissen wilt aantonen. Binnen n gezin zijn die soms moeilijk te vinden als men tot en met de huid kijkt. Aan de andere kant komen gelijkenissen van verschillende generaties duidelijk naar voren. Maar nu hebben we het over mutaties.


Misschien was dat met familie gelijkenissen te moeilijk. Laten we dat dan maar even buiten beschouwing laten.

Punt is je gelooft in spontante genetische mutaties. Al dan niet door god gestuurd. Ja?




> Ik nam aan dat je het genenpatroon van de mens en de aap kende. Mixen gaat eenmaal niet. Is niet zo zwabberig bedoeld hoor. Dat de mens nu in grote lijnen "dezelfde" is als Adam en Eva is ook wel duidelijk.
> Btw dogma's kennen we niet.


Nee, de genen van verschillende soorten mixen moeilijk. Dat is dan ook de biologische definitie van een soort. Maar doet even niet ter zake.

Je gelooft namelijk in genetische mutaties. En daar gaat het om. Kan je dit nog even voor de zekerheid bevestigen? AUB.

----------


## ronald

> OK. Dus je gelooft in mutaties. Er zijn dus nieuwe genen ontstaan in de loop der tijd, die niet aanwezig waren bij adam en eva. Er vanuit gaande dat ze geen echte kloon waren, zoals Pas suggereert. De Rib is slechts symbolisch bedoelt, waar een genetisch gezien totaal andere vrouw uit is gecreeerd.
> 
> Je bevestigd dus dat je in spontane gen mutaties gelooft. Ja of Nee?
> 
> EN zelfs dat ze niet per definitie negatief hoeven te zijn. Een andere huidskleur, een andere lengte of een andere haar soort is niet perse negatief?
> 
> 
> 
> Misschien was dat met familie gelijkenissen te moeilijk. Laten we dat dan maar even buiten beschouwing laten.
> ...


Wat versta je onder "er zijn nieuwe genen ontstaan"? Bedoel je het zo dat het menselijke chromosoom 2 ontstaan door een fusie tussen twee chromosomen, die in andere aapachtigen gescheiden gebleven zijn? Het aanpassen van chromosomen? Springende genen van DNA op een chromosoom? Springende chrmosomen of fuserende? En wat duidt naar een of andere evolutie die terecht komt bij de ET? Wat bedoel je met "gen mutaties"?
En wat versta jij onder "negatief"?

Mutaties zijn veranderingen in het erfelijk materiaal (DNA of RNA) van een organisme. Mutaties kunnen ook optreden in het DNA of RNA van virussen, hoewel virussen vaak niet tot de organismen gerekend worden. Mutaties zijn willekeurig plaatsvindende veranderingen in de DNA-sequentie veroorzaakt door vele veranderingen. Zelf het klimaat of geografische plaats. Ik heb al eerder met het voorbeeld van Tay-Sacks willen duidelijk maken dat onopgemerkte mutaties in het DNA terecht komen en precies worden meegekopieerd en voortzetten. Wat is het probleem?

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Tomas
> 
> 
> OK. Dus je gelooft in mutaties. Er zijn dus nieuwe genen ontstaan in de loop der tijd, die niet aanwezig waren bij adam en eva. Er vanuit gaande dat ze geen echte kloon waren, zoals Pas suggereert. De Rib is slechts symbolisch bedoelt, waar een genetisch gezien totaal andere vrouw uit is gecreeerd.
> 
> Je bevestigd dus dat je in spontane gen mutaties gelooft. Ja of Nee?
> 
> EN zelfs dat ze niet per definitie negatief hoeven te zijn. Een andere huidskleur, een andere lengte of een andere haar soort is niet perse negatief?
> 
> ...


Ik ben bang, Tomas, dat dezelfde vraag ("Je gelooft namelijk in genetische mutaties. En daar gaat het om. Kan je dit nog even voor de zekerheid bevestigen?") vijftig of honderd keer stellen geen zin heeft.

----------


## ronald

> Ik ben bang, Tomas, dat dezelfde vraag ("Je gelooft namelijk in genetische mutaties. En daar gaat het om. Kan je dit nog even voor de zekerheid bevestigen?") vijftig of honderd keer stellen geen zin heeft.


Kijk, die fanatieke ET-ers zoals jijzelf hebben maar een halve waarheid nodig om een heel discutabele hypothese door de strot te gaan rammen. Ik ben er meer een die de definities scherp wil hebben en alle twijfelachtige hypotheses daar laat waar ze horen; voor mijn part in de prullenbak.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Kijk, die fanatieke ET-ers zoals jijzelf hebben maar een halve waarheid nodig om een heel discutabele hypothese door de strot te gaan rammen. Ik ben er meer een die de definities scherp wil hebben en alle twijfelachtige hypotheses daar laat waar ze horen; voor mijn part in de prullenbak.


Omdat jij het bent hierbij eentje uit de oude doos. Je begint per slot van rekening zelf over de ET.
Aanhangers van de ET plegen propaganda en misleiding volgens jou. Dat zijn akties die voortkomen uit boze opzet. Bewust, tegen beter weten in, verklaren zij zich voorstanders van de ET. Ze weten dat die niet juist kan zijn, en doen alleen maar _alsof_ ze hem onderschrijven en toepassen. Ondertussen proberen ze de ET te verkopen middels misleiding en propaganda. Hun hele werkzame leven wijden zij daaraan. Mijn simpele vraag: waarom doen zij dat alles? Tot nu toe geen verklaring. Ik meen overigens wel te begrijpen hoe de vork in de steel zit: zelfs een doorgedraaide relifanaat met vergevorderde _brain rot_ die jij nu eenmaal bent, beseft dat hij zich belachelijk zou maken als mijn vraag oprecht beantwoord zou worden.

----------


## ronald

> Omdat jij het bent hierbij eentje uit de oude doos. Je begint per slot van rekening zelf over de ET.
> Aanhangers van de ET plegen propaganda en misleiding volgens jou. Dat zijn akties die voortkomen uit boze opzet. Bewust, tegen beter weten in, verklaren zij zich voorstanders van de ET. Ze weten dat die niet juist kan zijn, en doen alleen maar _alsof_ ze hem onderschrijven en toepassen. Ondertussen proberen ze de ET te verkopen middels misleiding en propaganda. Hun hele werkzame leven wijden zij daaraan. Mijn simpele vraag: waarom doen zij dat alles? Tot nu toe geen verklaring. Ik meen overigens wel te begrijpen hoe de vork in de steel zit: zelfs een doorgedraaide relifanaat met vergevorderde _brain rot_ die jij nu eenmaal bent, beseft dat hij zich belachelijk zou maken als mijn vraag oprecht beantwoord zou worden.


Bla bla bla... dacht je soms dat ik je niet door heb?

----------


## Snowwhite

> Kan je dit nog even voor de zekerheid bevestigen?") vijftig of honderd keer stellen geen zin heeft.


Ik denk dat je gelijk hebt dat het weinig zin heeft. Wij blijven toch op ons standpunt. We kunnen onze tijd beter aan iets anders besteden lijkt me.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Omdat jij het bent hierbij eentje uit de oude doos. Je begint per slot van rekening zelf over de ET.
> Aanhangers van de ET plegen propaganda en misleiding volgens jou. Dat zijn akties die voortkomen uit boze opzet. Bewust, tegen beter weten in, verklaren zij zich voorstanders van de ET. Ze weten dat die niet juist kan zijn, en doen alleen maar _alsof_ ze hem onderschrijven en toepassen. Ondertussen proberen ze de ET te verkopen middels misleiding en propaganda. Hun hele werkzame leven wijden zij daaraan. Mijn simpele vraag: waarom doen zij dat alles? Tot nu toe geen verklaring. Ik meen overigens wel te begrijpen hoe de vork in de steel zit: zelfs een doorgedraaide relifanaat met vergevorderde _brain rot_ die jij nu eenmaal bent, beseft dat hij zich belachelijk zou maken als mijn vraag oprecht beantwoord zou worden.
> 
> 
> Bla bla bla...


Reageer eens op onderstaande. Ik ben wel benieuwd naar je visie op de psychologie achter dat redeloze ET-gepropageer. Waarom onderschrijven biologen, geologen ea. de ET, waarbij zij zelfs zover gaan 'm toe te passen, wanneer die zo overduidelijk niet kan kloppen? Waarom zien zij niet wat jij ziet? Vreemd en ogenschijnlijk onverklaarbaar allemaal. 
Jij weet er ongetwijfeld meer van...
Aanhangers van de ET plegen propaganda en misleiding volgens jou. Dat zijn akties die voortkomen uit boze opzet. Bewust, tegen beter weten in, verklaren zij zich voorstanders van de ET. Ze weten dat die niet juist kan zijn, en doen alleen maar _alsof_ ze hem onderschrijven en toepassen. Ondertussen proberen ze de ET te verkopen middels misleiding en propaganda. Hun hele werkzame leven wijden zij daaraan. Mijn simpele vraag: waarom doen zij dat alles? Tot nu toe geen verklaring. Ik meen overigens wel te begrijpen hoe de vork in de steel zit: zelfs een doorgedraaide relifanaat met vergevorderde _brain rot_ die jij nu eenmaal bent, beseft dat hij zich belachelijk zou maken als mijn vraag oprecht beantwoord zou worden.

----------


## ronald

> Reageer eens op onderstaande.




 :slapen:

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Aanhangers van de ET plegen propaganda en misleiding volgens jou. Dat zijn akties die voortkomen uit boze opzet. Bewust, tegen beter weten in, verklaren zij zich voorstanders van de ET. Ze weten dat die niet juist kan zijn, en doen alleen maar _alsof_ ze hem onderschrijven en toepassen. Ondertussen proberen ze de ET te verkopen middels misleiding en propaganda. Hun hele werkzame leven wijden zij daaraan. Mijn simpele vraag: waarom doen zij dat alles? Tot nu toe geen verklaring. Ik meen overigens wel te begrijpen hoe de vork in de steel zit: zelfs een doorgedraaide relifanaat met vergevorderde _brain rot_ die jij nu eenmaal bent, beseft dat hij zich belachelijk zou maken als mijn vraag oprecht beantwoord zou worden.


Daarmee is nog niet het gedrag verklaard van hen die de ET onderschrijven. Buitengewoon bizar, zo'n pluriforme groep wetenschappers die desalniettemin eenvormig ziende blind zijn voor de onmogelijkheid van de ET. Stug gaan zij door met het publiek bedriegen en de ET schaamteloos toepassen. Hoe is het in vredesnaam mogelijk dat zij niet reeds lang geleden jouw wetenschappelijk zo doorwrochte bezwaren zelf bedacht hebben? Wacht eens even..., die bezwaren hebben ze natuurlijk al lang ontwikkeld, maar meteen verworpen daar ze pers de ET willen handhaven die immers hun grote wapen tegen de scheppingsleer is. De enige bestaansreden van de ET. Volgens mij ben je een groot schandaal op het spoor.

----------


## ronald

> Jaja. Maar daarmee is nog niet het gedrag van zij die de ET onderschrijven, verklaard. Buitengewoon bizar, zo'n pluriforme groep van wetenschappers die desalniettemin eenvormig ziende blind zijn voor de onmogelijkheid van de ET. Stug gaan zij door met het publiek bedriegen en de ET schaamteloos toepassen. Hoe is het in vredesnaam mogelijk dat zij niet reeds lang geleden jouw wetenschappelijk zo doorwrochte bezwaren zelf bedacht hebben? Wacht eens even..., die bezwaren hebben ze natuurlijk al lang ontwikkeld, maar meteen verworpen daar ze pers de ET willen handhaven omdat die hun grote wapen tegen de scheppingsleer is. De enige bestaansreden van de ET. Volgens mij ben je een groot schandaal op het spoor.


 :slapen:

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Daarmee is nog niet het gedrag verklaard van hen die de ET onderschrijven. Buitengewoon bizar, zo'n pluriforme groep wetenschappers die desalniettemin eenvormig ziende blind zijn voor de onmogelijkheid van de ET. Stug gaan zij door met het publiek bedriegen en de ET schaamteloos toepassen. Hoe is het in vredesnaam mogelijk dat zij niet reeds lang geleden jouw wetenschappelijk zo doorwrochte bezwaren zelf bedacht hebben? Wacht eens even..., die bezwaren hebben ze natuurlijk al lang ontwikkeld, maar meteen verworpen daar ze pers de ET willen handhaven die immers hun grote wapen tegen de scheppingsleer is. De enige bestaansreden van de ET. Volgens mij ben je een groot schandaal op het spoor.


Je slaapt natuurlijk niet echt, anders zou je niet kunnen reageren. Ik ben echt heel benieuwd naar je verklaring van het in wetenschappelijk opzicht zo gestoorde gedrag van biologen, geologen ea. die nagenoeg zonder uitzondering de ET blijven onderschrijven en toepassen n ook nog eens tijd vrij maken om het publiek voor te liegen over de ET. Wat bezielt deze mensen? Waarom luisteren ze niet naar jou en die andere briljante creationisten die al honderden, wat zeg ik, duizenden keren de ET definitief onderuit hebben gehaald?

----------


## ronald

> Je slaapt natuurlijk niet echt, anders zou je niet kunnen reageren. Ik ben echt heel benieuwd naar je verklaring van het in wetenschappelijk opzicht zo gestoorde gedrag van biologen, geologen ea. die nagenoeg zonder uitzondering de ET blijven onderschrijven en toepassen n ook nog eens tijd vrij maken om het publiek voor te liegen over de ET. Wat bezielt deze mensen? Waarom luisteren ze niet naar jou en die andere briljante creationisten die al honderden, wat zeg ik, duizenden keren de ET definitief onderuit hebben gehaald?


Klopt. Maar ik kon geen Smily voor "boring" vinden.... :slapen:

----------


## naam

> Daarmee is nog niet het gedrag verklaard van hen die de ET onderschrijven. Buitengewoon bizar, zo'n pluriforme groep wetenschappers die desalniettemin eenvormig ziende blind zijn voor de onmogelijkheid van de ET. Stug gaan zij door met het publiek bedriegen en de ET schaamteloos toepassen. Hoe is het in vredesnaam mogelijk dat zij niet reeds lang geleden jouw wetenschappelijk zo doorwrochte bezwaren zelf bedacht hebben? Wacht eens even..., die bezwaren hebben ze natuurlijk al lang ontwikkeld, maar meteen verworpen daar ze pers de ET willen handhaven die immers hun grote wapen tegen de scheppingsleer is. De enige bestaansreden van de ET. Volgens mij ben je een groot schandaal op het spoor.



Je hebt mensen die geloven in kabouters, dat kun je met rationele argumenten ook echt niet uit hun hoofd praten hoor.

----------


## ronald

> Je hebt mensen die geloven in kabouters, dat kun je met rationele argumenten ook echt niet uit hun hoofd praten hoor.


Je hebt zelfs mensen die geloven in elfen, denken dat mensen die in kabouters geloven niet goed snik zijn en menen dat hun argumentatie tegen rationeel is. Volkomen geschift dus. Om dat weer uit hun hoofd te praten heb je wel heel veel jaren psychotherapie voor nodig.

----------


## Charlus

> Je hebt zelfs mensen die geloven in elfen, denken dat mensen die in kabouters geloven niet goed snik zijn<...>


Tot welke van deze twee groepen reken jij jezelf?

----------


## ronald

> Tot welke van deze twee groepen reken jij jezelf?


Geen van beiden. Ik houd me bezig met absolute waarheid...was je dat vergeten? Ik kan overzien dat beiden psychotherapiebehoeftig zijn. Maar zoals altijd wordt dat door beiden ontkend. Ja... het geloof in zichzelf is voor sommige personen immers sterk.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Daarmee is nog niet het gedrag verklaard van hen die de ET onderschrijven. Buitengewoon bizar, zo'n pluriforme groep wetenschappers die desalniettemin eenvormig ziende blind zijn voor de onmogelijkheid van de ET. Stug gaan zij door met het publiek bedriegen en de ET schaamteloos toepassen. Hoe is het in vredesnaam mogelijk dat zij niet reeds lang geleden jouw wetenschappelijk zo doorwrochte bezwaren zelf bedacht hebben? Wacht eens even..., die bezwaren hebben ze natuurlijk al lang ontwikkeld, maar meteen verworpen daar ze pers de ET willen handhaven die immers hun grote wapen tegen de scheppingsleer is. De enige bestaansreden van de ET. Volgens mij ben je een groot schandaal op het spoor.
> 
> 
> Je hebt mensen die geloven in kabouters, dat kun je met rationele argumenten ook echt niet uit hun hoofd praten hoor.


Ik probeer Ronald hier niet iets uit zijn hoofd te praten, maar wil boven water krijgen waarom schijnbaar weldenkende en professionele wetenschappers en masse de ET onderschrijven en toepassen, terwijl Ronald al lang heeft aangetoond dat de ET idioterie is. Daarbij bedriegen en beliegen voornoemde wetenschappers het onschuldige publiek. Dat alles alleen maar om de ET te verkopen en kunstmatig in stand te houden, nota bene een theorie waarvan zij zelf ook wel weten dat die niet kan kloppen. Vanwaar dit bizarre gedrag?

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Tot welke van deze twee groepen reken jij jezelf?
> 
> 
> Geen van beiden.<...>


In dat geval raakte je reaktie kant noch wal.

----------


## ronald

> In dat geval raakte je reaktie kant noch wal.


Ik schreef al dat het sterk was.

----------


## ronald

> Ik probeer Ronald hier niet iets uit zijn hoofd te praten, maar wil boven water krijgen waarom *schijnbaar* weldenkende en professionele wetenschappers en masse de ET onderschrijven en toepassen, terwijl Ronald al lang heeft aangetoond dat de ET idioterie is. Daarbij bedriegen en beliegen voornoemde wetenschappers het onschuldige publiek. Dat alles alleen maar om de ET te verkopen en kunstmatig in stand te houden, nota bene een theorie waarvan zij zelf ook wel weten dat die niet kan kloppen. Vanwaar dit bizarre gedrag?


Precies....schijnbaar. Extrapoleren gaat zo ver dat je er zelfs met je brein niet bij kunt ...maar dan blijft erin geloven natuurlijk over he?

----------


## Tomas

> Wat versta je onder "er zijn nieuwe genen ontstaan"? Bedoel je het zo dat het menselijke chromosoom 2 ontstaan door een fusie tussen twee chromosomen, die in andere aapachtigen gescheiden gebleven zijn? Het aanpassen van chromosomen? Springende genen van DNA op een chromosoom? Springende chrmosomen of fuserende? En wat duidt naar een of andere evolutie die terecht komt bij de ET? Wat bedoel je met "gen mutaties"?
> En wat versta jij onder "negatief"?
> 
> Mutaties zijn veranderingen in het erfelijk materiaal (DNA of RNA) van een organisme. Mutaties kunnen ook optreden in het DNA of RNA van virussen, hoewel virussen vaak niet tot de organismen gerekend worden. Mutaties zijn willekeurig plaatsvindende veranderingen in de DNA-sequentie veroorzaakt door vele veranderingen. Zelf het klimaat of geografische plaats. Ik heb al eerder met het voorbeeld van Tay-Sacks willen duidelijk maken dat onopgemerkte mutaties in het DNA terecht komen en precies worden meegekopieerd en voortzetten. Wat is het probleem?


Er is geen enkel probleem. No Panic. Ik probeer alleen van je te horen of je gelooft dat een genenpool kan uitbreiden met nieuwe genen. Je eerst eallinea laat ik voor wat het is. En dat is dat ik kan er geen touw aan vast knopen.

Het tweede deel is wat helderder. Je lijkt daar inderdaad te zeggen: Ja, ik geloof zeker dat er veranderingen in een bestaande genenpool kunnen plaats vinden. Dat er dus nieuwe genen ontstaan en net zo makkelijk verdwijnen uit een genenpool. Ja, of nee? Kan je dat misschien met een eenvoudig ja of nee bevestigen cq ontkennen? Ik heb in deze reply -net zoals al die hiervoor- geen aap genoemd of dat er opeens ergens een mens een aap wordt of visa verca. Gewwon heel eenvoudig: De menselijke genenpool bestond 6000 jaar geleden uit de voorraad die in totaal twee mensen bij zich hadden. Dat waren voor die twee van elke eigenschap: twee recessieve en twee dominante. Daar kan je echter nooit de huidige genenpool mee maken zoder dat er zo nu en dan een compleet nieuw gen bijglipt. Zou je dit misschien kunnen bevestigen? Of ontkennen en niet iets olijks schrijven waar ik niks van begrijp.

----------


## ronald

> Er is geen enkel probleem. No Panic. Ik probeer alleen van je te horen of je gelooft dat een genenpool kan uitbreiden met nieuwe genen. Je eerst eallinea laat ik voor wat het is. En dat is dat ik kan er geen touw aan vast knopen.
> 
> Het tweede deel is wat helderder. Je lijkt daar inderdaad te zeggen: Ja, ik geloof zeker dat er veranderingen in een bestaande genenpool kunnen plaats vinden. Dat er dus nieuwe genen ontstaan en net zo makkelijk verdwijnen uit een genenpool. Ja, of nee? Kan je dat misschien met een eenvoudig ja of nee bevestigen cq ontkennen? Ik heb in deze reply -net zoals al die hiervoor- geen aap genoemd of dat er opeens ergens een mens een aap wordt of visa verca. Gewwon heel eenvoudig: De menselijke genenpool bestond 6000 jaar geleden uit de voorraad die in totaal twee mensen bij zich hadden. Dat waren voor die twee van elke eigenschap: twee recessieve en twee dominante. Daar kan je echter nooit de huidige genenpool mee maken zoder dat er zo nu en dan een compleet nieuw gen bijglipt. Zou je dit misschien kunnen bevestigen? Of ontkennen en niet iets olijks schrijven waar ik niks van begrijp.


Ik dacht met een aantal voorbeelden deze vraag al bevestigend zou hebben beantwoord. Ja.
Olijks? Is gewoon kennis en vragen over genen, DNA en mutatie. Maar als de begrippen niet duidelijk zijn kun je er moeilijk over discussieren.

----------


## Tomas

> Ik dacht met een aantal voorbeelden deze vraag al bevestigend zou hebben beantwoord. Ja.
> Olijks? Is gewoon kennis en vragen over genen, DNA en mutatie. Maar als de begrippen niet duidelijk zijn kun je er moeilijk over discussieren.


Ik probeer het simpel te houden. Daarom. De genenpool is volgens jou sterk uitgebreid in de loop der millenia, door (ogenschijnlijk) spontane mutaties. 

Nu de volgende vraag: Geloof je ook dat er eventueel gentypes verdwenen kunnen zijn. Doordat de dragers van speciale unieke genen uitgeroeid zijn door natuurrampen of uitgemoord? Met andere woorden: Geloof je dat niet alleen de genenpool is uitgebreid, maar ook dusdanig veranderd dat niet meer alle oorspronkelijke gentypes aanwezig zijn in de huidige pool?

----------


## naam

> Ik probeer Ronald hier niet iets uit zijn hoofd te praten, maar wil boven water krijgen waarom schijnbaar weldenkende en professionele wetenschappers en masse de ET onderschrijven en toepassen, terwijl Ronald al lang heeft aangetoond dat de ET idioterie is. Daarbij bedriegen en beliegen voornoemde wetenschappers het onschuldige publiek. Dat alles alleen maar om de ET te verkopen en kunstmatig in stand te houden, nota bene een theorie waarvan zij zelf ook wel weten dat die niet kan kloppen. Vanwaar dit bizarre gedrag?



Hij gelooft in de complottheorie van de ET tegen de godsdiensten. Ook dat is moeilijk uit iemands hoofd te praten.

----------


## ronald

> Ik probeer het simpel te houden. Daarom. De genenpool is volgens jou sterk uitgebreid in de loop der millenia, door (ogenschijnlijk) spontane mutaties. 
> 
> Nu de volgende vraag: Geloof je ook dat er eventueel gentypes verdwenen kunnen zijn. Doordat de dragers van speciale unieke genen uitgeroeid zijn door natuurrampen of uitgemoord? Met andere woorden: Geloof je dat niet alleen de genenpool is uitgebreid, maar ook dusdanig veranderd dat niet meer alle oorspronkelijke gentypes aanwezig zijn in de huidige pool?



"Sterk" is jouw interpretatie. Waar baseer jij je op?
Uitgeroeid door natuurrampen? Zoals? 
Waarop stuur je? Het verschil in aanname van macro-evolutie en micro-evolutie?

----------


## ronald

> Hij gelooft in de complottheorie van de ET tegen de godsdiensten. Ook dat is moeilijk uit iemands hoofd te praten.


De ET als complottheorie tegen Gdsdiensten? Hoe kom je daar nou bij? Er bestaan al sinds de oudheid van de mensheid een complottheorie tegen Gd. Wat nieuws voegt de ET nou in essentie bij als ze eenmaal zich tegen Gd of Gdsdienst richt? Niets toch? Het is eerder een complottheorie tegen de empyrische wetenschap. Uit die hoek is ook aan te tonen dat dezse hypothese zeer leuk in elkaar is gezet maar in essentie verzonnen.

----------


## naam

> De ET als complottheorie tegen Gdsdiensten? Hoe kom je daar nou bij? Er bestaan al sinds de oudheid van de mensheid een complottheorie tegen Gd. Wat nieuws voegt de ET nou in essentie bij als ze eenmaal zich tegen Gd of Gdsdienst richt? Niets toch? Het is eerder een complottheorie tegen de empyrische wetenschap. Uit die hoek is ook aan te tonen dat dezse hypothese zeer leuk in elkaar is gezet maar in essentie verzonnen.



Zie antwoord van Charlus, waarom wordt de ET op scholen niet neergezet als een verzonnen theorie, waarom gebruiken biologen en archeologen de ET als uitgangspunt om ontwikkeling in organismen te verklaren en olie te vinden. Waarom noemen we olie fosiele brandstoffen. Welke empirische wetenschappers noemen de ET een leuke verzonnen hypothese?
En waarom heeft de empirische wetenschap de ET nog niet gewoon buiten boord gezet als een theorie die niet klopt.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door ronald
> 
> 
> De ET als complottheorie tegen Gdsdiensten? Hoe kom je daar nou bij? Er bestaan al sinds de oudheid van de mensheid een complottheorie tegen Gd. Wat nieuws voegt de ET nou in essentie bij als ze eenmaal zich tegen Gd of Gdsdienst richt? Niets toch? Het is eerder een complottheorie tegen de empyrische wetenschap. Uit die hoek is ook aan te tonen dat dezse hypothese zeer leuk in elkaar is gezet maar in essentie verzonnen.
> 
> 
> Zie antwoord van Charlus, waarom wordt de ET op scholen niet neergezet als een verzonnen theorie, waarom gebruiken biologen en *archeologen* de ET als uitgangspunt om ontwikkeling in organismen te verklaren en olie te vinden. Waarom noemen we olie fosiele brandstoffen. Welke empirische wetenschappers noemen de ET een leuke verzonnen hypothese?
> En waarom heeft de empirische wetenschap de ET nog niet gewoon buiten boord gezet als een theorie die niet klopt.


Geologen.
De ET als complottheorie tegen de empirische wetenschap, aldus Ronald. Empirische wetenschappers haten de empirische wetenschappen zozeer, dat ze complotten smeden met de ET als voorlopig hoogtepunt. 
Vanuit de empirische wetenschap kan, alweer aldus Ronald, aangetoond worden dat de ET alleen een verzinsel kan zijn en dus in wetenschappelijk opzicht onbruikbaar is. Beoefenaars van de empirische wetenschappen doen dit niet omdat zij f zonder uitzondering incompetent zijn in vergelijking met Ronald f bewust liegen en bedriegen omdat ze de empirische wetenschappen haten en onderuit willen halen. Glashard iedereen bedonderend blijven ze de ET ontwikkelen en toepassen.  :maf2:

----------


## Tomas

> "Sterk" is jouw interpretatie. Waar baseer jij je op?


Omdat we begonnen zijn met het theoretische maximale aantal van 4 types per gen. En nu zitten op enkele 10 tallen. Dat noem ik sterk. Zeker als je in eerste instantie samen met Snowhite het hele fenomeen van mutaties betwist. 




> Uitgeroeid door natuurrampen? Zoals?


Een paar voorbeelden: Epidemien (miljoenen alleen al in de middeleeuwen), overstromingen (U wel bekend), hongersnoden, oorlogen. 




> Waarop stuur je? Het verschil in aanname van macro-evolutie en micro-evolutie?


Ik wil weten of je gelooft dat een biologische soort, zoals de mens, evolueert? En evolutie betekent in de biologie: 

"een proces, dat resulteert in veranderingen in de erfelijke samenstelling van een populatie tussen verschillende generaties"

(c) wikipedia

Hier is nog geen sprake van mensen die apen worden of andersom. Hier staat wat ik je nu al een paar replies probeer duidelijk te maken. Let ook op het woord "veranderingen". Dat zegt niets over goed, slecht, beter, negatief of positief. Alleen dat het verandert. Iets wat volgens mij een enigszins normaal functionerend mens niet zou kunnen ontkennen.

----------


## naam

> Geologen.
> De ET als complottheorie tegen de empirische wetenschap, aldus Ronald. Empirische wetenschappers haten de empirische wetenschappen zozeer, dat ze complotten smeden met de ET als voorlopig hoogtepunt. 
> Vanuit de empirische wetenschap kan, alweer aldus Ronald, aangetoond worden dat de ET alleen een verzinsel kan zijn en dus in wetenschappelijk opzicht onbruikbaar is. Beoefenaars van de empirische wetenschappen doen dit niet omdat zij f zonder uitzondering incompetent zijn in vergelijking met Ronald f bewust liegen en bedriegen omdat ze de empirische wetenschappen haten en onderuit willen halen. Glashard iedereen bedonderend blijven ze de ET ontwikkelen en toepassen.



Oef, das dom zeg. Te snel antwoorden. Archeologen, hoe kom ik erbij.  :staart:

----------


## ronald

> Zie antwoord van Charlus, waarom wordt de ET op scholen niet neergezet als een verzonnen theorie, waarom gebruiken biologen en archeologen de ET als uitgangspunt om ontwikkeling in organismen te verklaren en olie te vinden. Waarom noemen we olie fosiele brandstoffen. Welke empirische wetenschappers noemen de ET een leuke verzonnen hypothese?
> En waarom heeft de empirische wetenschap de ET nog niet gewoon buiten boord gezet als een theorie die niet klopt.


Door het dubbele karakter van de ET wordt op scholen (niet alle) de ET onderwezen. Aangezien scholen altijd decennia achterlopen is dat niet zo verwonderlijk dat het nog steeds in bepaalde leerpakketten zit. Er wordt nergens gezegd dat de ET "niet logisch" zou zijn, je olie voorbeeld wat natuurlijk van organische oorsprong is, behalve de niet-wetenschappelijke vrijheden die een dominante stempel hebben zitten drukken op de hypothese. Sukkels als Dawkins bevestigen alleen deze onwetenschappelijk waardering. Behoorlijke antwoorden op de ET is voor het onderwijs te moeilijk. Met andere woorden: dat het op scholen wordt onderwezen is geen maatstaf.

----------


## ronald

> Geologen.
> De ET als complottheorie tegen de empirische wetenschap, aldus Ronald. Empirische wetenschappers haten de empirische wetenschappen zozeer, dat ze complotten smeden met de ET als voorlopig hoogtepunt. 
> Vanuit de empirische wetenschap kan, alweer aldus Ronald, aangetoond worden dat de ET alleen een verzinsel kan zijn en dus in wetenschappelijk opzicht onbruikbaar is. Beoefenaars van de empirische wetenschappen doen dit niet omdat zij f zonder uitzondering incompetent zijn in vergelijking met Ronald f bewust liegen en bedriegen omdat ze de empirische wetenschappen haten en onderuit willen halen. Glashard iedereen bedonderend blijven ze de ET ontwikkelen en toepassen.


Empirische wetenschappen? Je probeert de ET maar door te drammen en het nu empirisch te noemen? Zie je hoe het werkt?

----------


## ronald

> Omdat we begonnen zijn met het theoretische maximale aantal van 4 types per gen. En nu zitten op enkele 10 tallen. Dat noem ik sterk. Zeker als je in eerste instantie samen met Snowhite het hele fenomeen van mutaties betwist. 
> 
> 
> 
> Een paar voorbeelden: Epidemien (miljoenen alleen al in de middeleeuwen), overstromingen (U wel bekend), hongersnoden, oorlogen. 
> 
> 
> 
> Ik wil weten of je gelooft dat een biologische soort, zoals de mens, evolueert? En evolutie betekent in de biologie: 
> ...


Ik betwitte het fenomeen van mutaties? Waar dan? Je hebt zelf wel in de gaten gehad dat men ook over mutaties van chromozomen, springende genen kan spreken en dat is een heel andere zaak. Er kunnen vele mutaties plaatsvinden maar ga geen sprongen maken.

Welke wetenschappelijke bewijzen voer je aan dat natuurrampen invloed hebben gehad op mutaties? 

De mens als biologische soort is onderhevig van mutaties en in die zin kun je spreken over een bepaalde evoluatie de niet per se statisch hoeft te zijn. Wat is het probleem? Je weet best dat macro-evolutie iets heel anders is dan micro-evolutie en dat die verschillende termen niet verwisselbaar zijn wat de ET ons de strot wil duwen. Dat is gebaseerd op aannames. Dan is er verder geen probleem. Dat de mens is geschapen is een ding, dat hij niet verder ontwikkelt, begripsvoller, psychologisch, is een zaak dat ook te volgen is maar waaruit niet teruggeredeneerd kan worden in miljoenen jaren. Zoals ik al schreef wel interessant en logisch, maar zeker niet empirische te bewijzen en dus gebaseerd blijvend op hypotheses. Ook ik wil dat duidelijk maken.

----------


## ronald

> Oef, das dom zeg. Te snel antwoorden. Archeologen, hoe kom ik erbij.


Ik snap het wel. Door sommigen worden die ook heilig verklaard. Een Freudiaanse "verspreking"?

----------


## naam

> Behoorlijke antwoorden op de ET is voor het onderwijs te moeilijk. Met andere woorden: dat het op scholen wordt onderwezen is geen maatstaf.


Dat wat op scholen wordt onderwezen geen maatstaf is ok, maar waarom zijn de behoorlijke antwoorden op de ET te moeilijk?

Niet alleen op scholen, maar ook in de biologie en in andere wetenschappenlijke studies wordt de ET als een bruikbare theorie gebruikt. Waarom daar nog steeds wel.

----------


## naam

> Ik snap het wel. Door sommigen worden die ook heilig verklaard. Een Freudiaanse "verspreking"?


Wie zal het zeggen, Freud had zeker niet de absolute waarheid in pacht.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> De ET als complottheorie tegen de empirische wetenschap, aldus Ronald. Empirische wetenschappers haten de empirische wetenschappen zozeer, dat ze complotten smeden met de ET als voorlopig hoogtepunt. 
> Vanuit de empirische wetenschap kan, alweer aldus Ronald, aangetoond worden dat de ET alleen een verzinsel kan zijn en dus in wetenschappelijk opzicht onbruikbaar is. Beoefenaars van de empirische wetenschappen doen dit niet omdat zij f zonder uitzondering incompetent zijn in vergelijking met Ronald f bewust liegen en bedriegen omdat ze de empirische wetenschappen haten en onderuit willen halen. Glashard iedereen bedonderend blijven ze de ET ontwikkelen en toepassen. 
> 
> 
> Empirische wetenschappen? Je probeert de ET maar door te drammen en het nu empirisch te noemen? Zie je hoe het werkt?


Sterker nog: de door mij genoemde empirische wetenschappers beschouwen de ET als onderdeel van hun werkterrein.
Maarre...., wat is het nu? 1 of 2? Je had al vastgesteld dat men niet tegen beter weten in vasthoudt aan de ET vanuit jaloezie op creationisten en allesverblindende god-haat, volgens mij itt. wat Snowwhite denkt.
Vanuit de empirische wetenschap kan, aldus jou, aangetoond worden dat de ET alleen een verzinsel kan zijn en dus in wetenschappelijk opzicht onbruikbaar is. Beoefenaars van de empirische wetenschappen doen dit niet omdat zij f 
*(1)* in hun wetenschapsbeoefening zonder uitzondering incompetent zijn in vergelijking met jou f 
*(2)* bewust liegen en bedriegen omdat ze de empirische wetenschappen haten en onderuit willen halen. Glashard iedereen bedonderend blijven ze de ET ontwikkelen en toepassen.

----------


## Snowwhite

Charles,




> vanuit *jaloezie* op creationisten en allesverblindende god-*haat*, volgens mij itt. wat Snowwhite denkt.


Niemand praat hier over haten Charles.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> vanuit jaloezie op creationisten en allesverblindende god-haat, volgens mij itt. wat Snowwhite denkt.
> 
> 
> Niemand praat hier over haten Charlus.


Zo dan: Ronald had al vastgesteld dat men niet tegen beter weten in vasthoudt aan de ET vanuit jaloezie op creationisten en allesverblindende god-ontkenningsdrift, volgens mij itt. wat jij denkt.
Toch moet wel van god-haat sprake zijn, zou je zeggen. Zo fanatiek, tegen alle rede in en onder inzet van misleiding en progaganda de ET bij iedereen door de strot douwen... In dat licht gezien valt het me nog mee dat er geen zelfmoordaanslagen op creationisten en god gepleegd worden.

----------


## ronald

> Zo dan: Ronald had al vastgesteld dat men niet tegen beter weten in vasthoudt aan de ET vanuit jaloezie op creationisten en allesverblindende god-ontkenningsdrift, volgens mij itt. wat jij denkt.
> Toch moet wel van god-haat sprake zijn, zou je zeggen. Zo fanatiek, tegen alle rede in en onder inzet van misleiding en progaganda de ET bij iedereen door de strot douwen... In dat licht gezien valt het me nog mee dat er geen zelfmoordaanslagen op creationisten en god gepleegd worden.


Jaloezie? Gd-haat? Het is gewoon een onkunde over wat Gd en Gdsdienst is. Dat dat uitmondt in een leer die zich tegen Gd keert en door sommigen als zwaard tegen de Gdsdienst wordt gehanteerd zoals die onbenul van een Dawkins dat doet is alleen een bijzaak.

----------


## ronald

> Wie zal het zeggen, Freud had zeker niet de absolute waarheid in pacht.


Helemaal gek was hij nou ook weer niet...

----------


## ronald

> Dat wat op scholen wordt onderwezen geen maatstaf is ok, maar waarom zijn de behoorlijke antwoorden op de ET te moeilijk?
> 
> Niet alleen op scholen, maar ook in de biologie en in andere wetenschappenlijke studies wordt de ET als een bruikbare theorie gebruikt. Waarom daar nog steeds wel.


Het princiepe van evolutie, en dan micro-evolutie, is een denken in de wetenschap dat er zaken zijn die kunnen evolueren. Daar is niets mis mee. Om dat nu aan te grijpen om de hele macro-evolutie theorie erachter te plakken door terug te redeneren tot in den miljoenen jaren, is niet empirisch-wetenschappelijk en is wat wetenschappelijke-filosofische kijk een moeilijk onderwerp op scholen te geven. Dat zogenaamde olie-bewijs slaat nergens op. UIteraard is het princiepe wel te versimpelen en uit te leggen maar het ministerie van onderwijs acht dat niet noodzakelijk. Daar moet "men" later maar zelf achter komen, of niet. Wetenschaps-filosofie komt pas veel later in het onderwijs kijken. De meesten hebben de scholen dan al verlaten. Het is ook overdreven dat "de wetenschap" de ET omarmt. Dat is een mythe.

----------


## Tomas

> Ik betwitte het fenomeen van mutaties? Waar dan? Je hebt zelf wel in de gaten gehad dat men ook over mutaties van chromozomen, springende genen kan spreken en dat is een heel andere zaak. Er kunnen vele mutaties plaatsvinden maar ga geen sprongen maken.


Dat is dan ook mijn punt, wat ik al vaker heb gemaakt, maar niet overkwam: Jij stelt dogmatische eisen aan de grenzen van mutaties. Mutaties mogen en kunnen. Aldus jou geloof, maar wel beperkt. En die beperking is vreemd. 

De grens die jij stelt slaat wetenschappelijk gezien nergens op, en kan ik ook niet uit je wijze boeken halen.




> Welke wetenschappelijke bewijzen voer je aan dat natuurrampen invloed hebben gehad op mutaties?


OK. Weer van den domme houden. Maar weer helemaal opnieuw: Fossielen wijzen uit dat soorten in hun geheel zijn uitgestorven. Ja of Nee? Het is dan aannemelijk dat dit soms slechts voro een deel van toepassing was.

Anders: In de middeleeuwen is bijna de gehele europese bevolking gedecimeerd door de pest. Het is onmogelijk dat de toenmalige genenpool dit ongeschonden heeft doorstaan. Er moeten gentypes verdwenen zijn. Het zelfde geldt voor vele andere volksstammen. De incas, maya's, indianen, aboriginals etc. Vele massamoorden hebben zich voorgedaan in de geschiedenis. En dan heb ik het alleen nog maar over de recente. De Neandertaler is in zijn geheel uitgeroeid.

Andersom is het voor jou veel moeilijker aannemelijk te maken dat massamoorden, epidemien, natuurrampen dusdanig selectief te werk gaan dat er geen enkel gentype verdwijnt. Uit de recente geschiedenis weten we dat massamoorden zelfs zich vaak richten op specifieke afwijkende gentypes.




> De mens als biologische soort is onderhevig van mutaties en in die zin kun je spreken over een bepaalde evoluatie de niet per se statisch hoeft te zijn.


Even de raarheid van deze zin bespreken: Bestaat er zoiets als statische evolutie?




> Wat is het probleem?


Geen enkel. 




> Je weet best dat macro-evolutie iets heel anders is dan micro-evolutie en dat die verschillende termen niet verwisselbaar zijn wat de ET ons de strot wil duwen.


De term macro-evolutie is door de creationisten in het leven geroepen, nadat ze tot de conclusie kwamen dat ze deze logische redenatie die ik je nu heb laten volgen niet kunnen weerleggen. De grens tussen micro en macro evolutie is niet wetenschappelijk of anders gezegd: uberhaupt uit te leggen. het staat trouwens ook helemaal niet in jullie wijze boeken. De woorden kan je verzinnen, maar je zegt in wezen helemaal niks. Je zegt hoogstens:

Ik geloof wel in een zeker vorm van evolutie. Maar wel beperkt. En die beperking wordt opgelegd door mijn geloof.

De verschillen in de genenpool ten tijde van jouw adam en eva en de huidige mens _is_ wat mij betreft gewoon evolutie. 




> Dat is gebaseerd op aannames.


Inderdaad. Ik ging er van uit voor de sake of discussion dat de menselijke evolutie 6000 jaar geleden is begonnen en met maar twee exemplaren. Dat afgezet tegen de huidige populatie van 6 miljard met de daarbij aanwezige enorme diversiteit *neem ik aan* -en jij dus ook- dat er een bepaalde vorm van evolutie heeft plaatsgevonden. 




> Dan is er verder geen probleem.


En is inderdaad geen enkel probleem. Nogmaals: Don't panic.




> Dat de mens is geschapen is een ding, dat hij niet verder ontwikkelt, begripsvoller, psychologisch, is een zaak dat ook te volgen is maar waaruit niet teruggeredeneerd kan worden in miljoenen jaren. Zoals ik al schreef wel interessant en logisch, maar zeker niet empirische te bewijzen en dus gebaseerd blijvend op hypotheses. Ook ik wil dat duidelijk maken.


Ik snap niks van deze alinea. Is de mens nu verder ontwikkeld, begripsvoller en psycholgisch geworden, of juist niet? Ik snap niet eens wat psycholigisch in deze zin betekent. 

Ik wil nogmaals benadrukken dat de evolutietheorie niet spreekt over dergelijke waarde oordelen als begripsvoller, psychologischer, of verder ontwikkeld. Het maximaal haalbare is dat het wel vaak stelt dat organen in de loop der tijd soms wat Nauwkeuriger, flexibeler, efficienter en/of effectiever kunnen worden. En net zo makkelijk weer kunnen "degenreren".

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Zo dan: Ronald had al vastgesteld dat men niet tegen beter weten in vasthoudt aan de ET vanuit jaloezie op creationisten en allesverblindende god-ontkenningsdrift, volgens mij itt. wat jij denkt.
> Toch moet wel van god-haat sprake zijn, zou je zeggen. Zo fanatiek, tegen alle rede in en onder inzet van misleiding en progaganda de ET bij iedereen door de strot douwen... In dat licht gezien valt het me nog mee dat er geen zelfmoordaanslagen op creationisten en god gepleegd worden.
> 
> 
> Jaloezie? Gd-haat? Het is gewoon een onkunde over wat Gd en Gdsdienst is. Dat dat uitmondt in een leer die zich tegen Gd keert en door sommigen als zwaard tegen de Gdsdienst wordt gehanteerd zoals die onbenul van een Dawkins dat doet is alleen een bijzaak.


Als ik even mag resumeren... Aanhangers van de ET erkennen god, maar begrijpen hem en godsdienst helemaal verkeerd. Hierdoor hebben zij een hekel aan god, een hekel die o.m. leidde tot de ontwikkeling van de ET die fungeert als wapen tegen hem. Maar dan komt jouw visie op het ET-complot bij nader inzien toch overeen met die van Snowwhite.
Eerder schreef je:



> De ET als complottheorie tegen Gdsdiensten? Hoe kom je daar nou bij? Er bestaan al sinds de oudheid van de mensheid een complottheorie tegen Gd. Wat nieuws voegt de ET nou in essentie bij als ze eenmaal zich tegen Gd of Gdsdienst richt? Niets toch? *Het is eerder een complottheorie tegen de empyrische wetenschap.* Uit die hoek is ook aan te tonen dat dezse hypothese zeer leuk in elkaar is gezet maar in essentie verzonnen.


Wat is het nu? De ET als complot tegen god of tegen de empirische wetenschap? Je neigt zo te zien naar de eerste optie, maar beide zijn even halfgaar.
Vanuit de empirische wetenschap kan aangetoond worden dat de ET alleen een verzinsel kan zijn en dus in wetenschappelijk opzicht onbruikbaar is. Beoefenaars van de empirische wetenschappen doen dit echter niet. Bewust liegen en bedriegen ze omdat ze de ET willen blijven inzetten als wapen tegen god. Laatstgenoemde mogen ze namelijk niet. Glashard iedereen bedonderend blijven ze de ET ontwikkelen en toepassen. 
Onder toepassing van de ET kunnen vindplaatsen van aardolie worden voorspeld. Hoe kan dat nu? Onderdeel van de propaganda natuurlijk, want in werkelijkheid kan de ET daartoe helemaal niet gebruikt worden omdat-ie eenvoudigweg onzinnig is. Universiteiten en (empirische) wetenschappers zitten allemaal in het complot tegen god. Op alle serieus te nemen universiteiten wordt nl. de ET onderschreven en verder ontwikkeld. Geologen die bij oliemaatschappijen werken, _roepen_ alleen maar dat ze de ET toepassen. In de praktijk gebruiken ze uitsluitend methoden die conform bijbel en koran zijn. :maf:

----------


## ronald

> Dat is dan ook mijn punt, wat ik al vaker heb gemaakt, maar niet overkwam: Jij stelt dogmatische eisen aan de grenzen van mutaties. Mutaties mogen en kunnen. Aldus jou geloof, maar wel beperkt. En die beperking is vreemd. 
> 
> De grens die jij stelt slaat wetenschappelijk gezien nergens op, en kan ik ook niet uit je wijze boeken halen.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Weer van den domme houden. Maar weer helemaal opnieuw: Fossielen wijzen uit dat soorten in hun geheel zijn uitgestorven. Ja of Nee? Het is dan aannemelijk dat dit soms slechts voro een deel van toepassing was.
> 
> Anders: In de middeleeuwen is bijna de gehele europese bevolking gedecimeerd door de pest. Het is onmogelijk dat de toenmalige genenpool dit ongeschonden heeft doorstaan. Er moeten gentypes verdwenen zijn. Het zelfde geldt voor vele andere volksstammen. De incas, maya's, indianen, aboriginals etc. Vele massamoorden hebben zich voorgedaan in de geschiedenis. En dan heb ik het alleen nog maar over de recente. De Neandertaler is in zijn geheel uitgeroeid.
> ...


Waarom zouden beperkingen in mutaties vreemd zijn? Het zijn niet de beperkingen maar de waarde en begrip die men aan "mutaties" plakt. Voolgens jouw "wetenschappelijke grenzen" natuurlijk niet. Als je de ET al als empirisch wetenschappelijk wilt bombarderen natuurlijk. Maar daar is het strijdpunt. Je wilt gewoon jouw gelijk halen. Wanneer ik helder wil hebben over wat we spreken dan is dat niet voor niets. Jij hebt zoals het voorbeeld van "natuurrampen" al een voorstelling gemaakt. Wanneer ik er naar vraag wat jij er onder versta dat reageer jij alsof ik dom zou zijn en niet begrijp dat dat te maken heeft de zogenaamde fossielen verhaal waar van alles en nog wat aan wordt geplakt. Wanneer ik daar niet naar zou vragen dan is je conclussie: Oh je accepteert dus het fossielen verhaal? Waar ben je mee bezig? Een zogenaamd val-vraag en antwoord-spelletje met je eigen definities in je achterhoofd en zo proberen te "scoren"?
Het probleem met de ET is dat zij claimt dat zij het antwoord weet te geven naar het ontstaan van de species. Door evaluaties, survival of the fittist, micro- en macro evoluties (kijk bv een verveent evolutionist als Rennie na wat hij daarover zegt en waar het vandaan komt) maar geen idee heeft over het oorsprong van het leven en wanneer er een alian zou zijn gekomen die het bewijs geeft van niet-evolutie oorsprong, evolutie sind dan dan wel geldend is. Zo is het helemaal niet in tegenspraak dus met wat je uit de Bijbel zou kunnnen halen. Ook leuk.
Het gaat er natuurlijk om over wat een instituut als de NAS aangeeft wat wetenschap is. Door Poppers criteria komt de ET zeker niet tenzij, alweer, "men" Poppers criteria gaat zitten "bijschaven".
Je hoeft niet aan te komen dat je niet bedoelt dat de mens van de aap afstamt. Dat stelt de ET niet eens. Zo simpel wil je me de woorden in mijn mond leggen?
Wanneer er maar enig sprake is van "evolutie" binnen een wetenschap zoals binnen mutatie leer, probeer je te claimen dat de ET ermee is bewezen , dat terwijl je al tig keer hebt kunnen lezen dat dat extrapoleren is en puur hypothetisch. Stilzwijgend worden auxilitaire hypotheses aangenomen als "waar" om daarmee de hypothese als waar aan te nemen. Dat kun je alleen doen binnen een bepaalde range. Daar buiten treden is gissen. Het geheel opvullen met allerlei waarschijnlijkheden is niet wetenschappelijk.
Het probleem met mutaties is natuurlijk dat het en bepaalde "trekken" kan elimineren maar is de vraag of het nieuwe "hoofdtrekken" kan produceren. Wat verstaat men onder nieuwe hoofdtrekken (zoals genoemd ivm de homeobox zijn poten ipv antennes)? Moluculaire biologie die mechanismes hebben ontdekt die genetische veranderingen die verder gaan dan mutatie aangeven en waar nieuwe trekken kunnen optreden. Ik dacht dat ik met Piagets observaties over de worm daar genoeg mee had gezegd, maar om daar nu miljoenen jaren van veranderingen aan te koppelen en ermee te bewijzen is alweer buiten de wetenschappelijke competentie want wat heeft men precies zitten vergelijken?
Evolutie-biologen hebben veel geschreven over hoe natuurlijke selectie nieuwe soorten kon voortbrengen. Darwin kwam zelf al tot de conclussie dat na observatie van bewoners van Tierra del Fuego beter tegen de kou waren opgewassen en dat dat wel in hun genen is gaan zitten om het wven kort te concluderen.Adaptatie is iets anders dan veranderen van soort. "De natuur die de levensgewoontesomnipotent maakt en het effect ervan erfelijk, heeft de Fuegianen zo uitgerust dat zij het klimaat en de schamele opbrengsten van hun armzalige land kunnen verdragen." De natuur heeft blijvend effect dus. Is nu een ander mens geboren? Is dit het bewijs dat de natuur of in jouw woorden natuurgeweld andere species miljoenen jaren geleden kon voortbrengen? Is deze vraag wetenschappelijk te beantwoorden? Alleen volgens je eigen normen wat wetenschap is. Zo worden normen steeds bijgesteld. Zijn we snel uit gepraat.

Het is natuurlijk grappig dat je "creationisten" waarschijnlijk met wel of niet de toevoeging "wetenschap", wat ik al als eerste punt stelde dat dat twee verschillende disciplines zijn en verzoening niet mogelijk, de termen micro- en macro-evolutie laat uitvinden. ET voorstanders doen dat constant zelf. Het is nu alleen een scheiding tussen twee uitersten. De ET wil de macro-evolutie natuurlijk gelijk stellen aan de micro-evolutie want binnen de ET is dat natuurlijk HET verhaal. Het gaat niet om "beperkte evolutie". Jij maakt daar ongevraagd n geheel van. Precies waarom het gaat: valt het binnen de range van interpolatie of extrapoleren.
Ik heb helemaal niks met creationisten of "intelligent design". Zeker niet met een vermeende campagne die gevoerd zou worden. Kan best zijn dat ID dat in de Vs doet. Mij een zorg. Het grappige is natuurlijk dat ET bewegingen en mensen als John Rennie allerlei curiculum en publicaties maakt voor schoolleraren om hen een back-up te geven van weerstand tege ID. Bijna genant om dat aan te zien.
Al eerder schreef ik over evolutie psychologie. Lees "Adapting Minds" van David Buller maar. Die zal je verder kunnen helpen. Je gekozen onnozelheid zal het enigszins oplossen, want wie is "ik" die benadrukt dat de evolutietheorie niet spreekt over psychologische waarden of ontwikkelingen?

----------


## ronald

> Als ik even mag resumeren... Aanhangers van de ET erkennen god, maar begrijpen hem en godsdienst helemaal verkeerd. Hierdoor hebben zij een hekel aan god, een hekel die o.m. leidde tot de ontwikkeling van de ET die fungeert als wapen tegen hem. Maar dan komt jouw visie op het ET-complot bij nader inzien toch overeen met die van Snowwhite.
> Eerder schreef je:
> 
> Wat is het nu? De ET als complot tegen god of tegen de empirische wetenschap? Je neigt zo te zien naar de eerste optie, maar beide zijn even halfgaar.
> Vanuit de empirische wetenschap kan aangetoond worden dat de ET alleen een verzinsel kan zijn en dus in wetenschappelijk opzicht onbruikbaar is. Beoefenaars van de empirische wetenschappen doen dit echter niet. Bewust liegen en bedriegen ze omdat ze de ET willen blijven inzetten als wapen tegen god. Laatstgenoemde mogen ze namelijk niet. Glashard iedereen bedonderend blijven ze de ET ontwikkelen en toepassen. 
> Onder toepassing van de ET kunnen vindplaatsen van aardolie worden voorspeld. Hoe kan dat nu? Onderdeel van de propaganda natuurlijk, want in werkelijkheid kan de ET daartoe helemaal niet gebruikt worden omdat-ie eenvoudigweg onzinnig is. Universiteiten en (empirische) wetenschappers zitten allemaal in het complot tegen god. Op alle serieus te nemen universiteiten wordt nl. de ET onderschreven en verder ontwikkeld. Geologen die bij oliemaatschappijen werken, _roepen_ alleen maar dat ze de ET toepassen. In de praktijk gebruiken ze uitsluitend methoden die conform bijbel en koran zijn.


Lees iets van Wittgenstein. 

Je blijft maar doordrammen dat ik maar enig verband wil leggen tussen Bijbel en Wetenschap, dat terwijl ik toch tig keer heb gemeld:
"Wetenschap handelt en formuleert met theorien en hypotheses terwijl de Bijbel handelt met absolute waarheid. Deze zijn twee verschillende disciplines waar "verzoening" totaal niet op zijn plaats is. Het probleem "wetenschap en Tora" heeft zijn wortels in een misopvatting van de wetenschappelijke methode of, simpel gezegd, wat wetenschap is."
Niks complotten. Je wordt paranoia.

Dus je mag kiezen. Of Adam en Eva f evolutietheorie.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Als ik even mag resumeren... Aanhangers van de ET erkennen god, maar begrijpen hem en godsdienst helemaal verkeerd. Hierdoor hebben zij een hekel aan god, een hekel die o.m. leidde tot de ontwikkeling van de ET die fungeert als wapen tegen hem. Maar dan komt jouw visie op het ET-complot bij nader inzien toch overeen met die van Snowwhite.
> Eerder schreef je:
> 
> Wat is het nu? De ET als complot tegen god of tegen de empirische wetenschap? Je neigt zo te zien naar de eerste optie, maar beide zijn even halfgaar.
> Vanuit de empirische wetenschap kan aangetoond worden dat de ET alleen een verzinsel kan zijn en dus in wetenschappelijk opzicht onbruikbaar is. Beoefenaars van de empirische wetenschappen doen dit echter niet. Bewust liegen en bedriegen ze omdat ze de ET willen blijven inzetten als wapen tegen god. Laatstgenoemde mogen ze namelijk niet. Glashard iedereen bedonderend blijven ze de ET ontwikkelen en toepassen. 
> Onder toepassing van de ET kunnen vindplaatsen van aardolie worden voorspeld. Hoe kan dat nu? Onderdeel van de propaganda natuurlijk, want in werkelijkheid kan de ET daartoe helemaal niet gebruikt worden omdat-ie eenvoudigweg onzinnig is. Universiteiten en (empirische) wetenschappers zitten allemaal in het complot tegen god. Op alle serieus te nemen universiteiten wordt nl. de ET onderschreven en verder ontwikkeld. Geologen die bij oliemaatschappijen werken, _roepen_ alleen maar dat ze de ET toepassen. In de praktijk gebruiken ze uitsluitend methoden die conform bijbel en koran zijn.
> ...


Daar dram ik helemaal niet over door. Ik probeer te achterhalen waarom empirische wetenschappers nagenoeg zonder uitzondering de ET blijven aanhangen en, jouw terminologie, bij anderen door de strot blijven douwen, terwijl volgens jou uit diezelfde empirische wetenschappen de onzinnigheid van de ET blijkt. Er moet een reden zijn waarom ET-aanhangers zich overgeven aan een dergelijke handelswijze.



> <...>Niks complotten. Je wordt paranoia.<...>


?? Eerder schreef je:



> De ET als complottheorie tegen Gdsdiensten? Hoe kom je daar nou bij?<...>Het is eerder een complottheorie tegen de empyrische wetenschap.<...>


_Jij_ bent paranode, niet ik, want ik ga er itt. wat jij hierboven stelt juist vanuit dat wetenschappers die de ET ontwikkelen en toepassen, dat doen vanuit goed geweten en zo zuiver mogelijke wetenschapsbeoefening. 



> De ET als complottheorie tegen Gdsdiensten? Hoe kom je daar nou bij?<...>Het is eerder een complottheorie tegen de empyrische wetenschap. *Uit die hoek is ook aan te tonen dat dezse hypothese zeer leuk in elkaar is gezet maar in essentie verzonnen.*


Waarom doen ze dat dan niet? Maw. geef nu eindelijk eens een verklaring voor het door jou veronderstelde gedrag van wetenschappers en instellingen als universiteiten dat ik hieronder schets.
Vanuit de empirische wetenschap kan aangetoond worden dat de ET alleen een verzinsel kan zijn en dus in wetenschappelijk opzicht onbruikbaar is. Beoefenaars van de empirische wetenschappen doen dit echter niet. Bewust liegen en bedriegen ze, omdat *{Ronald kent de reden}*.
Glashard iedereen bedonderend blijven ze de ET ontwikkelen en toepassen. 
Onder toepassing van de ET kunnen vindplaatsen van aardolie worden voorspeld. Hoe kan dat nu? Onderdeel van de propaganda natuurlijk, want in werkelijkheid kan de ET daartoe helemaal niet gebruikt worden omdat-ie eenvoudigweg onzinnig is. Universiteiten en (empirische) wetenschappers zitten allemaal in het complot ter meerdere eer en glorie van de ET. Op alle serieus te nemen universiteiten wordt nl. de ET onderschreven en verder ontwikkeld. Universiteiten faciliteren bewust dit boerenbedrog omdat *{Ronald kent de reden}*. Geologen die bij oliemaatschappijen werken, _roepen_ alleen maar dat ze de ET toepassen, in de praktijk maken ze in het geheel geen gebruik van de ET. Deze geologen passen voornoemde misleiding toe, aangezien *{Ronald kent de reden}*.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Dus je mag kiezen. Of Adam en Eva f evolutietheorie.


ET is wetenschap, "Adam en Eva" is net als de babbelende mier fictie.
Wat zeg je? De ET is helemaal geen wetenschap dus de keuze tussen "Adam en Eva" en de ET is valide? Maar waarom blijven empirische wetenschappers nagenoeg zonder uitzondering de ET aanhangen en, jouw terminologie, bij anderen door de strot blijven douwen, terwijl volgens jou uit diezelfde empirische wetenschappen de onzinnigheid van de ET blijkt. Etc. (zie mijn vorige post).

----------


## ronald

> Daar dram ik helemaal niet over door. Ik probeer te achterhalen waarom empirische wetenschappers nagenoeg zonder uitzondering de ET blijven aanhangen en, jouw terminologie, bij anderen door de strot blijven douwen, terwijl volgens jou uit diezelfde empirische wetenschappen de onzinnigheid van de ET blijkt. Er moet een reden zijn waarom ET-aanhangers zich overgeven aan een dergelijke handelswijze.
> 
> ?? Eerder schreef je:
> 
> _Jij_ bent paranode, niet ik, want ik ga er itt. wat jij hierboven stelt juist vanuit dat wetenschappers die de ET ontwikkelen en toepassen, dat doen vanuit goed geweten en zo zuiver mogelijke wetenschapsbeoefening. 
> 
> Waarom doen ze dat dan niet? Maw. geef nu eindelijk eens een verklaring voor het door jou veronderstelde gedrag van wetenschappers en instellingen als universiteiten dat ik hieronder schets.
> Vanuit de empirische wetenschap kan aangetoond worden dat de ET alleen een verzinsel kan zijn en dus in wetenschappelijk opzicht onbruikbaar is. Beoefenaars van de empirische wetenschappen doen dit echter niet. Bewust liegen en bedriegen ze, omdat *{Ronald kent de reden}*.
> Glashard iedereen bedonderend blijven ze de ET ontwikkelen en toepassen. 
> Onder toepassing van de ET kunnen vindplaatsen van aardolie worden voorspeld. Hoe kan dat nu? Onderdeel van de propaganda natuurlijk, want in werkelijkheid kan de ET daartoe helemaal niet gebruikt worden omdat-ie eenvoudigweg onzinnig is. Universiteiten en (empirische) wetenschappers zitten allemaal in het complot ter meerdere eer en glorie van de ET. Op alle serieus te nemen universiteiten wordt nl. de ET onderschreven en verder ontwikkeld. Universiteiten faciliteren bewust dit boerenbedrog omdat *{Ronald kent de reden}*. Geologen die bij oliemaatschappijen werken, _roepen_ alleen maar dat ze de ET toepassen, in de praktijk maken ze in het geheel geen gebruik van de ET. Deze geologen passen voornoemde misleiding toe, aangezien *{Ronald kent de reden}*.


Het is meer andersom. ET aanhangers gaan achter de empirische wetenschap staan. Tenzij, zoals ik al op merkte, je normen gaat zitten vervagen. Dat kan gebeuren op Popper opnieuw bij te slijpen of het kan zijn door een nieuw stel normen op te stellen zoals de NAS dat doet. Hoe je het wendt of keert, de ET kan door welke sprongen dan ook de extrapolerende factor niet wegpoetsen. 

Zoals je waarschijnlijk kunt lezen was mijn verbazing groot toen je schreef dat er een of andere complottheorie ziet opdagen vanuit de ET hoek door Gdsdiensten waargenomen. Mijn verbazing was groot omdat vanuit de Gdsdienst bezien wetenschap niet met haar te maken heeft. Dat wil de ET natuurlijk graag want zij ondervindt enig tegenkracht van Creationisten of Intelegent design denkers. Roept zij op zichzelf af dat Gdsdiensten de ET beschuldigt complotten tegen haar aan te spannen. Dat is natuurlijk van de gekke. Je zegt eerst dat wetenschap ( en al helemaal niet de ET) niets met Gdsdienst te maken heeft en vervolgens ben je bang van een of andere ET complottheorie? ET aanhangers weten niets over religie en dat is wel het duidelijks te merken bij Dawkins. Maar een scheef "gevecht" om de waarheid kan de ET natuurlijk goed gebruiken want het tracht even leuk Gdsdienst met "Wetenschap" aan te vallen terwijl dat een andere discipline is maar het heeft wel effect bij velen die dat niet zo zien. Jij ook. En dan ben ik paronide? Wat een giller. Vele ET aanhangers zetten in de VS hele campagnes op om "de Gdsdienst" te bestrijden. Wat een lacher.

De empirische wetenschap is gebonden aan regels. Jouw geroep dat "Op alle serieus te nemen universiteiten wordt nl. de ET onderschreven en verder ontwikkeld." is een leugen. Wetenschap is kennis en kennis moet om het labeltje "waar" te kunnen dragen getoetst worden. Geen enkele speculatie mag daar deel aan hebben. Is dat wel het geval zoals bij de ET dan is dat speculatieve "wetenschap" en in strijd met kennis in de strikte betekenis van het woord. ET zou zou met betere bewijzen moeten komen die getoetst kunnen worden en niet wetenschapsnormen gaan vervagen. Aangezien de ET zich niet bezighoudt met begrensingen, beschrijvingen en classificaties van observeerbare fenomenen die ook nog eens gedupliceerd moeten kunnen worden in laboratoira blijft het speculatief hangend aan maar-en en als-en. Waarom tracht de ET geen laboratoriumonderzoek te plegen op dat wat zij verkondigt dan behalve leunen op micro-evolutie onderzoeken? Voor de ET zijn die onderzoeken genoeg om het gehele pakket van macro-evolutie er door te drammen en de stempel van mpirische wetenschap" toe te eigenen. De zogenaamde empirische wetenschappers waar jij de ET laat achter schuilen zijn bezig met micro-evolutie. Dat is iets heel anders dan dat wat Darwin ons wil doen laten geloven over een gebied en ontwikkelingen in het verre onbekende.

----------


## ronald

> ET is wetenschap, "Adam en Eva" is net als de babbelende mier fictie.
> Wat zeg je? De ET is helemaal geen wetenschap dus de keuze tussen "Adam en Eva" en de ET is valide? Maar waarom blijven empirische wetenschappers nagenoeg zonder uitzondering de ET aanhangen en, jouw terminologie, bij anderen door de strot blijven douwen, terwijl volgens jou uit diezelfde empirische wetenschappen de onzinnigheid van de ET blijkt. Etc. (zie mijn vorige post).


ET is speculatieve "wetenschap" en strikt genomen dus geen wetenschap. 
Wat "Adam en Eva" is laat mij jouw beoordeling koud om met Wittgenstein te spreken want je verstaat die discipline niet. 
Als ik het goed beoordeel valt er dus niets met jou te discussieren.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Daar dram ik helemaal niet over door. Ik probeer te achterhalen waarom empirische wetenschappers nagenoeg zonder uitzondering de ET blijven aanhangen en, jouw terminologie, bij anderen door de strot blijven douwen, terwijl volgens jou uit diezelfde empirische wetenschappen de onzinnigheid van de ET blijkt. Er moet een reden zijn waarom ET-aanhangers zich overgeven aan een dergelijke handelswijze.
> 
> ?? Eerder schreef je:
> 
> _Jij_ bent paranode, niet ik, want ik ga er itt. wat jij hierboven stelt juist vanuit dat wetenschappers die de ET ontwikkelen en toepassen, dat doen vanuit goed geweten en zo zuiver mogelijke wetenschapsbeoefening. 
> 
> ...


Een paar krenten uit de wartaalpap die je uitslaat om in godsnaam maar niet te hoeven reageren op mijn verzoek om een verklaring waarom empirische wetenschappers de ET zo hardnekkig blijven ondersteunen.



> <...>Jouw geroep dat "Op alle serieus te nemen universiteiten wordt nl. de ET onderschreven en verder ontwikkeld." is een leugen.<...>


Is geen geroep maar een vaststelling. Leugen? Jij denkt dat op universiteiten waar men biologie en geologie in het curriculum heeft, wordt gedoceerd dat alle soorten, inclusief de mens, in n keer zijn ontstaan als gevolg van een handeling door god? Nee hoor: fossielen worden gezien als een produkt van de evolutie der soorten. 



> <...>De zogenaamde empirische wetenschappers waar jij de ET laat achter schuilen zijn bezig met micro-evolutie. Dat is iets heel anders dan dat wat Darwin ons wil doen laten geloven over een gebied en ontwikkelingen in het verre onbekende.<...>


De ET heeft betrekking op evolutie van soorten door geologische tijdperken heen en als zodanig wordt hij gebruikt door geologen, evolutiebiologen ea. Onder meer bij de exploratie van aardolie. 
Je gezwatel over micro-evolutie raakt kant noch wal. Geologen en evolutiebiologen houden zich bezig met evolutie in Darwiniaanse zin.
Hoe dan ook blijf je de mening toegedaan dat de ET niet wetenschappelijk is, en dus resteert de vraag waarom empirische wetenschappers als geologen en biologen zo hardnekkig blijven vasthouden aan de ET. Geef eens een plausibele verklaring voor dat ogenschijnlijk zo vreemde gedrag. Als zo'n verklaring achterwege blijft, resteert de conclusie dat ET klaarblijkelijk in wetenschappelijk opzicht vooralsnog valide is.



> De ET als complottheorie tegen Gdsdiensten? Hoe kom je daar nou bij?<...>Het is eerder een complottheorie tegen de empyrische wetenschap. *Uit die hoek is ook aan te tonen dat dezse hypothese zeer leuk in elkaar is gezet maar in essentie verzonnen.*


Waarom doen ze dat dan niet? Maw. geef nu eindelijk eens een verklaring voor het door jou veronderstelde gedrag van wetenschappers en instellingen als universiteiten dat ik hieronder schets.
Vanuit de empirische wetenschap kan aangetoond worden dat de ET alleen een verzinsel kan zijn en dus in wetenschappelijk opzicht onbruikbaar is. Beoefenaars van de empirische wetenschappen doen dit echter niet. Bewust liegen en bedriegen ze, omdat *{Ronald kent de reden}*.
Glashard iedereen bedonderend blijven ze de ET ontwikkelen en toepassen. 
Onder toepassing van de ET kunnen vindplaatsen van aardolie worden voorspeld. Hoe kan dat nu? Onderdeel van de propaganda natuurlijk, want in werkelijkheid kan de ET daartoe helemaal niet gebruikt worden omdat-ie eenvoudigweg onzinnig is. Universiteiten en (empirische) wetenschappers zitten allemaal in het complot ter meerdere eer en glorie van de ET. Op alle serieus te nemen universiteiten wordt nl. de ET onderschreven en verder ontwikkeld. Universiteiten faciliteren bewust dit boerenbedrog omdat *{Ronald kent de reden}*. Geologen die bij oliemaatschappijen werken, _roepen_ alleen maar dat ze de ET toepassen, in de praktijk maken ze in het geheel geen gebruik van de ET. Deze geologen passen voornoemde misleiding toe, aangezien *{Ronald kent de reden}*.

----------


## ronald

> Een paar krenten uit de wartaalpap die je uitslaat om in godsnaam maar niet te hoeven reageren op mijn verzoek om een verklaring waarom empirische wetenschappers de ET zo hardnekkig blijven ondersteunen.
> 
> Is geen geroep maar een vaststelling. Leugen? Jij denkt dat op universiteiten waar men biologie en geologie in het curriculum heeft, wordt gedoceerd dat alle soorten, inclusief de mens, in n keer zijn ontstaan als gevolg van een handeling door god? Nee hoor: fossielen worden gezien als een produkt van de evolutie der soorten. 
> 
> De ET heeft betrekking op evolutie van soorten door geologische tijdperken heen en als zodanig wordt hij gebruikt door geologen, evolutiebiologen ea. Onder meer bij de exploratie van aardolie. 
> Je gezwatel over micro-evolutie raakt kant noch wal. Geologen en evolutiebiologen houden zich bezig met evolutie in Darwiniaanse zin.
> Hoe dan ook blijf je de mening toegedaan dat de ET niet wetenschappelijk is, en dus resteert de vraag waarom empirische wetenschappers als geologen en biologen zo hardnekkig blijven vasthouden aan de ET. Geef eens een plausibele verklaring voor dat ogenschijnlijk zo vreemde gedrag. Als zo'n verklaring achterwege blijft, resteert de conclusie dat ET klaarblijkelijk in wetenschappelijk opzicht vooralsnog valide is.
> 
> Waarom doen ze dat dan niet? Maw. geef nu eindelijk eens een verklaring voor het door jou veronderstelde gedrag van wetenschappers en instellingen als universiteiten dat ik hieronder schets.
> ...


Je blijft je plaat maar afdraaien. Waaruit blijkt dat empirische wetenschappers de ET zo uitdrukkelijk steunen hoor ik niet van jou. Is gewoon een sprookje waarin je gelooft. Soort wishfull thinking. Zouden empirische wetenschapper zich in de ET moeras moeten begeven die a priori pseudo-wetenschappelijk is? Tijdverspilling eerste graad.
Je grootspraak dat het een "vaststelling"zou zijn is net zo wankel dat de ET een empirische wetenschap zou zijn. Waar haal je die onzin vandaan? Iedere ET-aanhanger roept dat maar in het wilde weg doordat ze alle normen hebben zitten veranderen opdat hun ET voor puur wetenschappelijk zou worden aangezien. Het is en blijft koffiedik kijken en dat is suggestief en behoort niet in de wetenschap thuis. Je gezeur over aardolie is ook te lachwekkend. Men speurt naar dat goedje wat aardolie is om het op te pompen en duur te verkopen en verder niets. Je kunt de ET daar echt niet wetenschappelijk mee maken. Er valt gewoon geen een plausibele verklaring over gegeven te worden omdat die "wetenschap" een en al suggestie is. 
Dat je ook niet eens het verschil tussen micro- en macro-evolutie kunt waarnemen zegt ook al voldoende. Er wordt genoeg verklaard waarom de ET hypothese maar een hypothese is bestaande uit maar-en en als-en. Moet men zich daar moeite voor doen? Werkelijke wetenschappers hebben daar niet eens de tijd voor. Je krijgt dan een elllenlange gehakkentak van ET-ers over wat wetenschap is en over wat laboratorium wetenschappers ontdekken en waaraan ET-ers allerlei onzin aan durven te koppelen. Leuk speeltje voor pseudo wetenschappers ja, en ach...laat ze dan maar. Van mij mogen ze ook hoor. Leuk, maar dan wel als hobby.
ET is speculatieve "wetenschap" en strikt genomen dus geen wetenschap.
Wat "Adam en Eva" is laat mij jouw beoordeling koud om met Wittgenstein te spreken want je verstaat die discipline niet.
Als ik het goed beoordeel valt er dus niets met jou te discussieren.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Je blijft je plaat maar afdraaien. Waaruit blijkt dat empirische wetenschappers de ET zo uitdrukkelijk steunen hoor ik niet van jou<...>


Onvoorstelbaar. Op alle serieus te nemen universiteiten wordt de ET verder ondersteund en ontwikkeld. Ik heb zelf geologie gestudeerd, en de ET was een vanzelfsprekend onderdeel van de lesstof. Jij denkt dat op universiteiten waar men biologie en geologie in het curriculum heeft, wordt gedoceerd dat alle soorten, inclusief de mens, in n keer zijn ontstaan als gevolg van een handeling door god? Nee hoor: fossielen en hun volgorde worden verklaard en voorspeld adhv. de evolutie der soorten. Daarmee verklaart & voorspelt men ook de volgorde der (gesteente-)lagen.
Voor de aardigheid (http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fossiel):



> De wetenschap die fossielen bestudeert heet paleontologie. Dit kennisgebied helpt bij het onderzoek naar de opeenvolging van gesteenten, een tak binnen de geologie die biostratigrafie genoemd wordt. Doordat overblijfselen van leven slechts fossiliseren onder specifieke omstandigheden is de fossiele informatie beperkt en per definitie "incompleet".


Maar goed, jij denkt natuurlijk dat biostratigrafie er daarbij in het geheel niet vanuit gaat dat planten en dieren zijn gevolueerd over de periodes van gesteentevorming. In zekere zin zijn we hier trouwens weer beland bij het verband tussen de ET en de exploratie van aardolie. Voel je vrij je van de domme te houden. 
Wikipedia gekaapt door de duivelse evolutionisten is ook nog een mogelijkheid. Wat vind je daarvan?



> <...>Je gezeur over aardolie is ook te lachwekkend. Men speurt naar dat goedje wat aardolie is om het op te pompen en duur te verkopen en verder niets.<...>


Ongelofelijk. Je weigert eenvoudigweg een praktische gang van zaken te aanvaarden, omdat de ET er deel van uitmaakt. Jij vertoeft exclusief in een particuliere waanwerkelijkheid. Ik kan nu natuurlijk wel weer aankomen met een voorlichtingstekst van eoa. universiteit waarin het verband tussen de ET en de exploratie van aardolie eenduidig uiteen wordt gezet, maar daar wil jij in je waanwerkelijkheid dan gewoon niet aan. En maar met een stalen gezicht blijven beweren dat je bezwaren tegen de ET puur wetenschappelijk zijn en niet worden ingegeven door ressentiment vanuit je geloof omdat de ET zich niet houdt aan je hokuspokusboek.



> <...>Jouw geroep dat "Op alle serieus te nemen universiteiten wordt nl. de ET onderschreven en verder ontwikkeld." is een leugen.<...>


Een goed voorbeeld vanuit de grabbelton met leugens, misleiding, kolderargumenten en algeheel dilettantisme waar jij onophoudelijk uit put met je micro-evolutie, extrapolatie, "misleiding door evolutionisten" etc.etc. Met wetenschap heeft het allemaal niets te maken. Mijn inschatting: middeleeuwse onderbuikaversie tegen de ET. Hokuspokusboek h? Een andere motivatie lijkt me nauwelijks mogelijk.

----------


## Charlus

> De ET als complottheorie tegen Gdsdiensten? Hoe kom je daar nou bij?<...>Het is eerder een complottheorie tegen de empyrische wetenschap. *Uit die hoek is ook aan te tonen dat dezse hypothese zeer leuk in elkaar is gezet maar in essentie verzonnen.*


Waarom doen ze dat dan niet? Maw. geef nu eindelijk eens een verklaring voor het door jou veronderstelde gedrag van wetenschappers en instellingen als universiteiten dat ik hieronder schets.
Vanuit de empirische wetenschap kan aangetoond worden dat de ET alleen een verzinsel kan zijn en dus in wetenschappelijk opzicht onbruikbaar is. Beoefenaars van de empirische wetenschappen doen dit echter niet. Bewust liegen en bedriegen ze, omdat *{Ronald kent de reden}*.
Glashard iedereen bedonderend blijven ze de ET ontwikkelen en toepassen. 
Onder toepassing van de ET kunnen vindplaatsen van aardolie worden voorspeld. Hoe kan dat nu? Onderdeel van de propaganda natuurlijk, want in werkelijkheid kan de ET daartoe helemaal niet gebruikt worden omdat-ie eenvoudigweg onzinnig is. Universiteiten en (empirische) wetenschappers zitten allemaal in het complot ter meerdere eer en glorie van de ET. Op alle serieus te nemen universiteiten wordt nl. de ET onderschreven en verder ontwikkeld. Universiteiten faciliteren bewust dit boerenbedrog omdat *{Ronald kent de reden}*. Geologen die bij oliemaatschappijen werken, _roepen_ alleen maar dat ze de ET toepassen, in de praktijk maken ze in het geheel geen gebruik van de ET. Deze geologen passen voornoemde misleiding toe, aangezien *{Ronald kent de reden}*.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Waaruit blijkt dat empirische wetenschappers de ET zo uitdrukkelijk steunen hoor ik niet van jou. Is gewoon een sprookje waarin je gelooft. Soort wishfull thinking. Zouden empirische wetenschapper zich in de ET moeras moeten begeven die a priori pseudo-wetenschappelijk is? Tijdverspilling eerste graad.<...>


Interessanter dan ik op het eerste gezicht dacht. Volgens jou verspillen empirische wetenschappers hun tijd niet aan de ET. Evolutiebiologen en geologen zijn dan ook unaniem van mening dat alle diersoorten in n keer geschapen zijn. Het woordje "evolutie" in evolutiebiologen heeft geen enkele betekenis, en wordt alleen uit nostalgische overwegingen gehandhaafd. Inmiddels weet men beter! Mede dankzij jou. Universiteiten? Daar wordt de ET zorgvuldig buiten de deur gehouden. Middelbaar onderwijs? De ET alln als geloof ihkv. maatschappijleer.
Evolutionisten vinden wij in geen geval vinden onder wetenschappers, want voor hen is de ET eerstegraads tijdverspilling. Dan ben ik nieuwsgierig wie precies de groep genaamd evolutionisten uitmaakt. Geen pure wetenschappers iig., ook niet wetenschappelijk onderlegde gelovigen als jij die hun geloof en wetenschap perfect gescheiden weten te houden en met puur wetenschappelijke argumenten brandhout maken van de ET. Hmm..., aha: intellektueel beperkte types die niets begrijpen van wetenschap en religie, waaronder waarschijnlijk veel ex-gelovigen. Psychisch instabiel ook. Samenscholend aanbidden zij Evolutio, god der evolutionisten. Darwin was zijn profeet. Onduidelijk is dan nog hoe een groep van geestelijk gebrekkigen (ze beschouwen de ET als een levensvatbare theorie) zoveel invloed hebben dat ze erin slagen de ET zo breed bij iedereen door de strot te douwen.

----------


## ronald

> Onvoorstelbaar. Op alle serieus te nemen universiteiten wordt de ET verder ondersteund en ontwikkeld. Ik heb zelf geologie gestudeerd, en de ET was een vanzelfsprekend onderdeel van de lesstof. Jij denkt dat op universiteiten waar men biologie en geologie in het curriculum heeft, wordt gedoceerd dat alle soorten, inclusief de mens, in n keer zijn ontstaan als gevolg van een handeling door god? Nee hoor: fossielen en hun volgorde worden verklaard en voorspeld adhv. de evolutie der soorten. Daarmee verklaart & voorspelt men ook de volgorde der (gesteente-)lagen.
> Voor de aardigheid (http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fossiel):
> 
> Maar goed, jij denkt natuurlijk dat biostratigrafie er daarbij in het geheel niet vanuit gaat dat planten en dieren zijn gevolueerd over de periodes van gesteentevorming. In zekere zin zijn we hier trouwens weer beland bij het verband tussen de ET en de exploratie van aardolie. Voel je vrij je van de domme te houden. 
> Wikipedia gekaapt door de duivelse evolutionisten is ook nog een mogelijkheid. Wat vind je daarvan?
> 
> Ongelofelijk. Je weigert eenvoudigweg een praktische gang van zaken te aanvaarden, omdat de ET er deel van uitmaakt. Jij vertoeft exclusief in een particuliere waanwerkelijkheid. Ik kan nu natuurlijk wel weer aankomen met een voorlichtingstekst van eoa. universiteit waarin het verband tussen de ET en de exploratie van aardolie eenduidig uiteen wordt gezet, maar daar wil jij in je waanwerkelijkheid dan gewoon niet aan. En maar met een stalen gezicht blijven beweren dat je bezwaren tegen de ET puur wetenschappelijk zijn en niet worden ingegeven door ressentiment vanuit je geloof omdat de ET zich niet houdt aan je hokuspokusboek.
> 
> Een goed voorbeeld vanuit de grabbelton met leugens, misleiding, kolderargumenten en algeheel dilettantisme waar jij onophoudelijk uit put met je micro-evolutie, extrapolatie, "misleiding door evolutionisten" etc.etc. Met wetenschap heeft het allemaal niets te maken. Mijn inschatting: middeleeuwse onderbuikaversie tegen de ET. Hokuspokusboek h? Een andere motivatie lijkt me nauwelijks mogelijk.


Op alle serieus te nemen universiteiten wordt de ET verder ondersteund en ontwikkeld? En jij hebt zo'n beetje een voorstelling dat in alle faculteiten van die universiteiten men elke ochtend op hun knieen gaan voor de ET. Wat een belachelijke voorstelling heb jij. Totaal buiten elke proporties gehaald en niet vreemd voor een theorie die speculatief is en graag empirisch wil beschouwd worden. 
Ga eerst eens een scheiding proberen te maken tussen geloof/Gd en wetenschap, ga dan eens na aan welke doodzonde de ET zich schuldig maakt en wat extrapoleren betekent. Alle opvullende bla bla ten spijt blijft het maar-en en als-en bij jou. Dat aardolie van planten afkomstig is bewijst niets dat de ET waar is. Het is een constatering van bestaan en hoe dat zo is ontstaan daar gist men naar, ontvouwt een theorie maar en valt buiten het bereik van de empirische wetenschap.Niks een geloofskwestie. Puur wetenschappelijk.
Misschien laat je jezelf ook eens up-daten. Je leeft met oude waanideeen over de heiligheid van de ET.

----------


## ronald

> Waarom doen ze dat dan niet? Maw. geef nu eindelijk eens een verklaring voor het door jou veronderstelde gedrag van wetenschappers en instellingen als universiteiten dat ik hieronder schets.
> Vanuit de empirische wetenschap kan aangetoond worden dat de ET alleen een verzinsel kan zijn en dus in wetenschappelijk opzicht onbruikbaar is. Beoefenaars van de empirische wetenschappen doen dit echter niet. Bewust liegen en bedriegen ze, omdat *{Ronald kent de reden}*.
> Glashard iedereen bedonderend blijven ze de ET ontwikkelen en toepassen. 
> Onder toepassing van de ET kunnen vindplaatsen van aardolie worden voorspeld. Hoe kan dat nu? Onderdeel van de propaganda natuurlijk, want in werkelijkheid kan de ET daartoe helemaal niet gebruikt worden omdat-ie eenvoudigweg onzinnig is. Universiteiten en (empirische) wetenschappers zitten allemaal in het complot ter meerdere eer en glorie van de ET. Op alle serieus te nemen universiteiten wordt nl. de ET onderschreven en verder ontwikkeld. Universiteiten faciliteren bewust dit boerenbedrog omdat *{Ronald kent de reden}*. Geologen die bij oliemaatschappijen werken, _roepen_ alleen maar dat ze de ET toepassen, in de praktijk maken ze in het geheel geen gebruik van de ET. Deze geologen passen voornoemde misleiding toe, aangezien *{Ronald kent de reden}*.


Denk je nou echt dat men zich meer dan hooguit drie colleges aan gaat wijden? Ja, de zogenaamde historische wetenschappen als astronomie, geologie en archeologie en evolutie biologie hebben decennia lang de boel kunnen opblazen op een pure wetenschappelijke basis? Vergeet het maar. Leuke theorieen die heerlijk naar een ver verleden zijn uitgewerkt om naar enig bron van ontwikkeling te komen en schijnbaar zaken uit het onwetende te willen verklaren ook al gaat dat ten koste van ware wetenschap, is hen niet vreemd. Het is zoiets als de wereldbol doorlichten met een rntgen apparaat want het werkt ook voor het doorlichten van botten. Snap je niet dat het wetenschappelijk instumentarium totaal niet toereikend is om zaken uit zo'n ver verleden te bepalen? Alleen een theorie of hypothese kan dat en dat is wat de ET is, meer niet. Claimen dat de hedendaagse wetenschap vertrouwd en afhankelijk is van indirect bewijs wordt door ET-ers aangegrepen de hele ET kosher te verklaren. Pure verlakkerij om het zwarte gat uit een ver verleden op te vullen met onzin verhaaltjes en leuk passend te maken.

----------


## ronald

> Interessanter dan ik op het eerste gezicht dacht. Volgens jou verspillen empirische wetenschappers hun tijd niet aan de ET. Evolutiebiologen en geologen zijn dan ook unaniem van mening dat alle diersoorten in n keer geschapen zijn. Het woordje "evolutie" in evolutiebiologen heeft geen enkele betekenis, en wordt alleen uit nostalgische overwegingen gehandhaafd. Inmiddels weet men beter! Mede dankzij jou. Universiteiten? Daar wordt de ET zorgvuldig buiten de deur gehouden. Middelbaar onderwijs? De ET alln als geloof ihkv. maatschappijleer.
> Evolutionisten vinden wij in geen geval vinden onder wetenschappers, want voor hen is de ET eerstegraads tijdverspilling. Dan ben ik nieuwsgierig wie precies de groep genaamd evolutionisten uitmaakt. Geen pure wetenschappers iig., ook niet wetenschappelijk onderlegde gelovigen als jij die hun geloof en wetenschap perfect gescheiden weten te houden en met puur wetenschappelijke argumenten brandhout maken van de ET. Hmm..., aha: intellektueel beperkte types die niets begrijpen van wetenschap en religie, waaronder waarschijnlijk veel ex-gelovigen. Psychisch instabiel ook. Samenscholend aanbidden zij Evolutio, god der evolutionisten. Darwin was zijn profeet. Onduidelijk is dan nog hoe een groep van geestelijk gebrekkigen (ze beschouwen de ET als een levensvatbare theorie) zoveel invloed hebben dat ze erin slagen de ET zo breed bij iedereen door de strot te douwen.


Wat kies je nou? Adam en Eva of Wetenschap?

----------


## Hawa

Volgens mij kan dat gewoonweg nieteens kloppen. In Afrika is de mens gevonden van tig miljarden jaren oud. De mens komt oorspronkelijk uit Afrika,zich aangepast aan klimaat en eten...
Als je b.v. in Afrika ronloopt zie je bij bepaalde culturen chineze invloeden,dat zie ik ook in die hele oude culturen van stammen b.v. in Mali.
Als je in Indonesie rondloopt zie je daar mensen met sluik haar(chineze invloeden) en met krullende haren(Afrikaanse invloeden).
Zelfs in Marokko heb je haren die sluik er erg sterk zijn,ook via de invloeden van DjengisKhan.
In Nederland zie je mensen met blauwe ogen en bruine ogen, zelfs in Afghanistan heb je mensen met knal groene ogen, en ook zeer helder blauwe ogen.
Hoe waren de ogen van Adam en Eva?
Hoe was hun haar structuur?
Wat is genetisch al bepaald aan b.v. het eten waar die mens zich mee voedde.
We weten gewoonweg al niks.
We weten zolangzamerhand dus wel, dat de mens verkeerd eet,en deze malaise slaat door in allerlei ziektes...
Veel volkeren zijn uitgeroeid alleen al door natuurrampen,door o.a. overheersingen van andere volkeren,die hele stammen hebben uitgeroeid..
Heilige boeken zoals de bijbel,de verspreiders van het evangelie, hebben bloed aan hun handen,omdat zij,volgens hun geloof,geen enkele neger dulden,lees maar hoe ze schreven over het negroide ras...
Onderzoeken zijn er dus ook gedaan naar het negroide ras, dat dat dom is,en lomp, en meer van die shit aan hun geloof tov van andere geloof aan stam, kleur en ras.
En onderzoeken b.v. naar het joods zijn,hoe ze die mens wel niet afbeelden...(walgelijk,misdadig, en vooral ongeloofwaardig,als je onderzoeken pleegt met een blanke arm....
In mijn straat(ik weer het pas sinds twee dagen) is er een joodse familie weggehaald,op transport naar Auswitsch,overleden die hele familie in 1942.
Twee deuren verder dus, er staat een gigantische kastanje boom in die tuin..
De familie Levie....
Er zijn 270 joodse mensen vervoerd en vermoord in Auswitch,uit mijn volksbuurt...Een heeft het echter overleeft...
Het is een schande.....
En we komen allemaal van Adam?
Laat mij lachen....
Wat een gotspe...Men wil het denken....Men wil denken dat paradijs er aan komt.
Maar het paradijs moet hier zijn, de mensen moeten weten dat we met zijn allen zijn, in allerlei culturen, en stammen, en families....
De christenen hebben toch de joden vermoord?
Al eeuwen lang...
De moslims hebben ook stammen vermoord, b.v. Abu Bakr,ik dacht eerst ook dat die vader van Aisja een cabale man zou zijn, maar dat was hij nieteens.
Die Abu Bakr nam de islam veel te reieus,islam is niet met geweld verspreiden om je geloof op te gaan leggen aan anderen, die dat niet eens willen.
En de Indianen dan,vermoord door christen honden toch?
En nu is het Amerika!
Met die klote Bush, die Irak heeft kapot gemaakt, met zijn democratische wanorde...Democratie bestaat nieteens meer.
De mensen op deze aarbol zijn al tig miljarden oud, we komen van een stam,van oeroude stammen,we mogen nog blij zijn, dat we hier nog kunnen wonen met zijn allen.
Maar het goede doen?
Zelfs de zwarte mens dood de andere zwarte mens uit armoede troef, en domheden, en weet ik veel, aan gevecht die ook in je eigen genen zitten...
Heilige boeken, waar meisjes worden besneden, zegt men is aan islam onderhvig,maar het is die aloude cultuur die het doet....
Voor de islam uit ging men al meisjes besnijden, uithuwelijken,dood maken,offeren,en verhandelen als een klein kalf.In deze moderne wereld,doet men nog precies hetzelfde, de middeleeuwen zijn er nog steeds,alhoewel de middeleeuwen ook wel de humor ervan inzag. Humor heeft men tegenwoordig ook al niet meer. Men raskalft maar wat af, zoals ik dus weer, haal alles door elkaar, maar ik moet ook wel,ik ben niet de enigste op deze aardkloot....
Hoe kunnen b.v. volkeren vermoord worden, b.v. genocide,en noem maar op..
En niemand doet er iets aan...
De dieren, b.v. de oerang-oetans,die wel die liefde, en mededogen in zich hebben,daar lacht men dus om.
De mens is meer waard dan dat dier b.v.
En wij komen van Adam?
Of Ibrahiem?
Wat lossen we hier mee op dan?
Helemaal niks....
En ook al is Jezus aan zijn kruis gestorven,die bloedige versie van Mell Gibson,wat lossen we hiermee op dan....
Wreedheden,wreedheden zijn er nog,onmenselijke omstandigheden,zijn er nog steeds,mensen bidden zich krom tot die ene God/Allah/Jaweh...
Maar er is zo veel meer tussen hemel en aarde...
Die mier,ja die mier, heeft het verbod opgevreten,het verbod dat Mohammed,vzmh, nieteens in de heilige stad Mekka mocht zijn,die mier was Moahmmed dus echt wel heilig.....
In de heiligdommen in die tijden mochten allerlei godsdiensten bidden, in heilige moskeeen,maakte geen flikker uit.
En nu, hebben ze alles gescheiden,een niet moslim, komt het heilige Mekka niet meer binnen...
Waar zijn we toch mee bezig dan....
Maar de moslims die niet het goede doen, kunnen elk jaar op de hadj gaan, met hun geld buidel, en hun hypocriete onderdrukkende koers, zelfs vrouwen in het zwart komen het heiligdom binnen,terwijl wit, en rein de voorbode is...
Mensen leren het nooit,schaamte voor het mens zijn....
Als God het wil,maar God laat het afweten.....
God is ons mens zijn,God is hoe we liefde en vooral de haat moeten laten,maar over dat laatste, daar gaat het dus over, de haat,de vervolging,het altijd beter weten,jezelf op een voetstuk zetten, en allemaal van Abraham...... :fuckit2:

----------


## Charlus

> Op alle serieus te nemen universiteiten wordt de ET verder ondersteund en ontwikkeld?<...>


Ja. Ik moet toegeven dat ik pas nu Snowwhite en jou enigszins begin te begrijpen. Ik vond het altijd al zo eigenaardig dat jullie met quasi-wetenschappelijke argumenten tegen de ET tekeergingen. Jullie denken dus werkelijk dat mensen die de ET onderschrijven en moderne wetenschappers twee strikt gescheiden groepen zijn. Evolutionisten als een soortement anti-wetenschappelijk en tegelijkertijd anti-religieuze sekte. Snowwhite legt de nadruk op het tweede aspect, jij op het eerste.



> <...>Dat aardolie van planten afkomstig is bewijst niets dat de ET waar is.<...>


Ik probeer dan ook niet te bewijzen dat de ET waar is. Wel heb ik met een tekstje, afkomstig van een universiteit, gellustreerd dat geologen de ET toepassen bij de exploratie van aardolie. Ik zou dat nog wel een keer kunnen doen, maar jij weigert eenvoudigweg die informatie ter overweging tot je te nemen. Heel wetenschappelijk van je. Zo langzamerhand begin zelfs ik hier een tikje flauw van te worden.



> <...>Denk je nou echt dat men zich meer dan hooguit drie colleges aan gaat wijden?<...>


Dat niet eens zozeer. De ET doordrenkt onderdelen als historische geologie en paleontologie, zo heb ik tijdens mijn studie bemerkt, en kwam toendertijd vaak ter sprake. 



> <...>Ja, de zogenaamde historische wetenschappen als astronomie, geologie en archeologie en evolutie biologie hebben decennia lang de boel kunnen opblazen op een pure wetenschappelijke basis?
> Vergeet het maar. Leuke theorieen die heerlijk naar een ver verleden zijn uitgewerkt om naar enig bron van ontwikkeling te komen en schijnbaar zaken uit het onwetende te willen verklaren ook al gaat dat ten koste van ware wetenschap, is hen niet vreemd.<...>


Evolutiebiologen en geologen onderschrijven anders nog steeds vrolijk de ET. Waarom doen zij dat, als de ET volgens dezelfde wetenschappen die zij beoefenen, onmogelijk bruikbaar kan zijn? Binnenkort zal ik maar weer eens mijn tekstje met *{Ronald kent de reden}* herhalen, want daarop weet je vooralsnog niets zinnigs te melden.



> <..>Alleen een theorie of hypothese kan dat en dat is wat de ET is, meer niet.


Je gebruikelijke dilettantisme. Natuurlijk is de ET een theorie, net als de zwaartekrachttheorie. Ronald de grote wetenschappelijke ET-bestrijder.



> Claimen dat de hedendaagse wetenschap vertrouwd en afhankelijk is van indirect bewijs wordt door ET-ers aangegrepen de hele ET kosher te verklaren. Pure verlakkerij om het zwarte gat uit een ver verleden op te vullen met onzin verhaaltjes en leuk passend te maken.


Alweer die bizarre notie dat "ET-ers" en moderne wetenschappers strikt gescheiden groepen zijn. Wat een gestoorde wartaal verder. Verlakkerij door wie? Wetenschappers? ET-ers? Of toch misschien wetenschappers die de ET aanhangen? Wie of wat moet "verlakt" worden en waarom? Waar ligt de winst?

----------


## Snowwhite

> Ik probeer dan ook niet te bewijzen dat de ET waar is. Wel heb ik met een tekstje, afkomstig van een universiteit, gellustreerd dat geologen de ET toepassen bij de exploratie van aardolie. Ik zou dat nog wel een keer kunnen doen, maar jij weigert eenvoudigweg die informatie ter overweging tot je te nemen. Heel wetenschappelijk van je. Zo langzamerhand begin zelfs ik hier een tikje flauw van te worden.


Wat we afleiden is dat aardolie gevonden wordt met behulp van microfossielen. Dat deze microfossielen vervolgens door ET aanhangers in allerlei zogenaamde tijdschema's worden geplaatst en daar het woord evolutie over geincanteerd wordt dat is een heel ander verhaal.

De hele ET wordt verworpen juist door het fossielenbestand. Ik zou dat nog wel een keer kunnen illustreren, maar jij weigert eenvoudigweg die informatie ter overweging tot je te nemen.

----------


## naam

> Wat we afleiden is dat aardolie gevonden wordt met behulp van microfossielen. Dat deze microfossielen vervolgens door ET aanhangers in allerlei zogenaamde tijdschema's worden geplaatst en daar het woord evolutie over geincanteerd wordt dat is een heel ander verhaal.
> 
> De hele ET wordt verworpen juist door het fossielenbestand. Ik zou dat nog wel een keer kunnen illustreren, maar jij weigert eenvoudigweg die informatie ter overweging tot je te nemen.


Op de studies geologie en biologie worden dus de verkeerde theorien onderwezen? De theorie van dat de mens in een keer met de wereld geschapen is, wordt daarin immers niet gebruikt als uitgangpunt om verschillende aardlagen en het onstaan van olie te verklaren.

----------


## Tomas

> De hele ET wordt verworpen juist door het fossielenbestand. Ik zou dat nog wel een keer kunnen illustreren, maar jij weigert eenvoudigweg die informatie ter overweging tot je te nemen.


Zou je dat dan voor mij nog een keer willen doen. 

En zou jij dan antwoord kunnen geven op het waarom. Dus waarom nemen de zogenaamde emperische wetenschappers de uitdaging niet aan om die "ET wetenschappers" eens goed voor lul te zetten. Anders zijn ze er altijd als de kippen bij om hun nieuwste ontdekkingen of inzichten te presenteren. Maar om n of andere geheime reden doen ze dat niet als het om ET gaat. Hoe komt dat dan? Wat motifeert deze -volgens jullie althans- echte emperische wetenschappers? Ik ga er dan even van uit dat de ET wetenschappers gewoon gestoorde misdadigers zijn en hun motieven doen er dus niet toe. Nee, de "echte" wetenschappers. Wat houdt hun tegen?

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Snowwhite
> 
> 
> De hele ET wordt verworpen juist door het fossielenbestand. Ik zou dat nog wel een keer kunnen illustreren, maar jij weigert eenvoudigweg die informatie ter overweging tot je te nemen.
> 
> 
> Zou je dat dan voor mij nog een keer willen doen. 
> 
> En zou jij dan antwoord kunnen geven op het waarom. Dus waarom nemen de zogenaamde emperische wetenschappers de uitdaging niet aan om die "ET wetenschappers" eens goed voor lul te zetten. Anders zijn ze er altijd als de kippen bij om hun nieuwste ontdekkingen of inzichten te presenteren. Maar om n of andere geheime reden doen ze dat niet als het om ET gaat. Hoe komt dat dan? Wat motifeert deze -volgens jullie althans- echte emperische wetenschappers? Ik ga er dan even van uit dat de ET wetenschappers gewoon gestoorde misdadigers zijn en hun motieven doen er dus niet toe. Nee, de "echte" wetenschappers. Wat houdt hun tegen?


Je redeneert vanuit de verkeerde dimensie, iig. een andere dan die waarin Ronald en Snowwhite bivakkeren.
Het is zoals ik ook al tegen Ronald stelde: Snowwhite en Ronald denken dat mensen die de ET onderschrijven en moderne wetenschappers twee strikt gescheiden groepen zijn. De ET speelt volgens hen geen rol in welke serieuze wetenschapspraktijk dan ook. Wie anders beweert, liegt bewust of heeft daadwerkelijke geen kaas gegeten van hedendaagse wetenschap. Die sukkels, zg. "evolutionisten", behoren tot een rare sekte waarvan het gedachtengoed eenvoudig weerlegd kan worden door serieuze wetenschappers als Snowwhite, Ronald en hun collega's. Eenvoudig voor hen althans, wij "evolutionisten" beschikken niet over het vereiste niveau om deze weerlegging te begrijpen. 
De collega's van Snowwhite en Ronald doen geen moeite, eenvoudigweg omdat de ET geen rol speelt voor hen. Dit als antwoord op je laatste vraag. 
Ronald en Snowwhite hebben naar ons toe een voorlichtende taak op hen genomen. Ondankbaar werk. Hardnekkig volharden wij in onze onkunde :strik:

----------


## Tomas

> Je redeneert vanuit de verkeerde dimensie, iig. een andere dan die waarin Ronald en Snowwhite bivakkeren.
> Het is zoals ik ook al tegen Ronald stelde: Snowwhite en Ronald denken dat mensen die de ET onderschrijven en moderne wetenschappers twee strikt gescheiden groepen zijn. De ET speelt volgens hen geen rol in welke serieuze wetenschapspraktijk dan ook. Wie anders beweert, liegt bewust of heeft daadwerkelijke geen kaas gegeten van hedendaagse wetenschap. Die sukkels, zg. "evolutionisten", behoren tot een rare sekte waarvan het gedachtengoed eenvoudig weerlegd kan worden door serieuze wetenschappers als Snowwhite, Ronald en hun collega's. Eenvoudig voor hen althans, wij "evolutionisten" beschikken niet over het vereiste niveau om deze weerlegging te begrijpen. 
> De collega's van Snowwhite en Ronald doen geen moeite, eenvoudigweg omdat de ET geen rol speelt voor hen. Dit als antwoord op je laatste vraag. 
> Ronald en Snowwhite hebben naar ons toe een voorlichtende taak op hen genomen. Ondankbaar werk. Hardnekkig volharden wij in onze onkunde


Ik las meen ik ergens dat ie (Evolutie)biologie (Hij bedoelt gewoon biologie, maar hoopt hier waarschijnlijk iets mee te bereiken), Geologie en nog zo een richting tot het rijtje extrapolerende, niet emperische, pseudo wetenschap had gebombardeerd. Die horen bij elkaar en staan ver af van de echte wetenschap. Wat blijft er dan over? Natuurkunde? De quantummechanica, kosmologie, chaostheorie en relativiteitstheorie zijn minstens toch net zo "extrapolerend" en "emperisch". Er is nog nooit een atoom waargenomen, slechts zijdelings dmv extrapoleren. En ze wijzen ook -als ze het over ouderdom en grote van het heelal of de aarde hebben- in dezelfde richting. Veel te oud. Chemie dan? Althans zolang het niet om de organische scheikunde gaat. Want dan kom je op het raakvlak van fossiele brandstoffen. En dan is de naam "organische scheikunde" natuurlijk weer hartstikke fout. Menswetenschappen zoals geschiedenis, psychologie of antropolgie dan? Nou ja. Wat mij betreft zijn dat veel minder harde en vagere richtingen dan biologie of geologie. En ook daar speelt vaak de ET mee in het verklaren van gedrag of cultuur. Heel erg fout. Welke wetenschappelijke richting blijft er eigenlijk nog over dan? Een echte zuivere emperische richting? Koran en/of Thora studies?

----------


## Hawa

Agripgha,is alles of niets. Dit blijkt wel weer, als ik verhaaltje schrijf over de wetenschap en de genen,en over mijn vader, en over mijn eigen ervaringen,dan wordt ik weg gebonjourd, het scherm wordt helemaal wit, en alles wat ik heb geschreven, heb ik dus nooit geschreven, en daar wordt ik dus kots misselijk van.
Maar ik ben blij, hoe je discussie voerdt,hoe je het uitlegt, en wat je ervaringen zijn, maar mijn ervaringen zijn ook nooit wetenschappelijk verklaard, en dan ook nog, dat ik mijn verhaal niet aantoonbaar kan maken, is helemaal niet meer klip en klaar..Het virus symbool is moet altijd meer kracht uitboesemen dan mijn eigen woorden., het is nu eenmaal zo.
Ik schrijf dus iets op, als ik aan iemand denk, en die kom ik dan gelijk tegen, als ik aan iemand denk kom ik diegene tegen die op haar/hem lijkt..
Ik denk dat dit door de straling van het licht komt...Die zo snel zijn, dat je eigen denken nooit zo snel kan zijn dat door het eeuwige licht die je binnen krijgt..
Het geluk en de waarheden zijn niet zelfde.
Maar wat al die mensen vertellen over de heilige boeken en de wetenschap,is ook niet zelfde, mar de wetenschap heeft ook nog nooit bewezen, wat mijn eigen ik, nu daadwerkelijk is...
Ik wil het zelf wel bedenken, maar het licht is sneller dan mijn gedachtengang...
Het laatste stukje wat ik schreef, was dus over de heilige jihad,waarop je je zelf dood met tig anderen, (onschuldige mensen) en waar je ook niks mee opschiet, en toen werd ik weggeknald, als sneeuw voor de Zon.
Ik schreef dus ook over mijn vader, vzmh, en over zijn bedenkelijke versie, van sommige familie leden die zich zelf van hun leven gingen beroven(sucidaal).
Alles wat in familie voorkomt, is bespreekbaar,gelukkig maar
Alles wat Snowhite zegt over religie met haar ouders is bespreekbaar...
Maar het is alles of niets....
Het alles gaat voor het niets, of andersom....
Het oude testament is niet aan het nieuwe, en de wetenschap heeft ook ons mensen verraden, gewoonweg die shit het aids virus..
Men manipuleert met structureert niet eens..
Dat doet showithe wel met haar familie, uit dokteren, filosoferen, en leren van elkaar, dat is tenminste iets..
Als je niks mag weten, krijg je klap en geen eten, en met die blote voeten naar bed, waar klaas vaak staat te zwaaien met een bergje aan zand, en je bevindt zich in het hemelse land..
Sneeuwitje: Snowithe,het is mij allemaal even, 
Hoe het leven nu is, is voor mijn ogen Afripgha,alles of niets....
Ik deed die heilige taal aan spreuken toen ik nog tig jong was, en de kabbala ging ik roepen, terwijl ik niks van weet.
Ik zoek ook, jullie zoeken ook, laat in waarde als mens in grote wereld,waar de wereld meer is dan de mens...
De wereld draait wel, en wij kunnen en mogen niks weten, en die heilige boeken zeggen mooie dingen en mysterieuse dingen, waar je niet in kan verplaatsen...
Als de olie, en de fossielen, ja dat is de aarde....
Van die olie en van die fossielen kan je alles van maken....
Zonder olie kunnen we dus nieteens leven, tenzij....
Maarja, mijn eerste geboycotte verhaaltje wass tig malen leuker,het vertelde over mijn jeugd,mijn vader,mijn kookunst,en zonder wetenschappelijke kennis....doeiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Ik probeer dan ook niet te bewijzen dat de ET waar is. Wel heb ik met een tekstje, afkomstig van een universiteit, gellustreerd dat geologen de ET toepassen bij de exploratie van aardolie. Ik zou dat nog wel een keer kunnen doen, maar jij weigert eenvoudigweg die informatie ter overweging tot je te nemen. Heel wetenschappelijk van je. Zo langzamerhand begin zelfs ik hier een tikje flauw van te worden.
> 
> 
> Wat we afleiden is dat aardolie gevonden wordt met behulp van microfossielen.<...>


Als jij toegeeft dat aardolie gevonden wordt met microfossielen, geef je automatisch toe dat aardolie gevonden wordt middels de ET. Het tekstje waarop mijn post betrekking had, wil ik desnoods ter nadere verklaring nog wel een keertje opvoeren. Maar dat zou wschnl. zinloos zijn, want ik begrijp nu dat jij op de een of andere manier een hersenafsluiting bij jezelf hebt aangebracht waardoor het je niet mogelijk is te accepteren dat de ET een onlosmakelijk onderdeel is van moderne wetenschapsbeoefening. De ET voorspelt en verklaart namelijk, sterke indicaties dat hij wel eens zou kunnen kloppen, en ook belangrijke redenen waarom hij wordt gebruikt... en dus kan hij volgens jou geen rol spelen in de wetenschap, is daarmee zelfs strijdig. Het tegendeel is letterlijk ondenkbaar.



> <...>Dat deze microfossielen vervolgens door *ET aanhangers* in allerlei zogenaamde tijdschema's worden geplaatst en daar het woord evolutie over geincanteerd wordt dat is een heel ander verhaal.
> 
> De hele ET wordt verworpen juist door het fossielenbestand.<...>


De verzamelgroep "ET aanhangers" die jij daar noemt, omvat mede, let op, hier komt het, _dezelfde wetenschappers_ die de ET toepassen bij de exploratie van aardolie, alsmede alle overige empirische wetenschappers.
Op je claim dat de ET wordt weerlegd door het fossielenbestand hoef ik niet eens in te gaan, wegens de doodeenvoudige reden dat de ET dan al lang door de wetenschap weerlegd zou zijn. In plaats daarvan wordt hij nog steeds onderschreven en toegepast. Maar goed, waarschijnlijk is de aanzienlijke wetenschappelijk relevantie van de ET voor jou een onmogelijk te aanvaarden denkbeeld. Hiermee kom ik op het wat mij betreft interessantste punt: is onderstaande in grote lijnen een correcte omschrijving van hoe jij tegen evolutionisten en de ET aankijkt? 
_Jij denkt dat mensen die de ET onderschrijven en moderne wetenschappers twee strikt gescheiden groepen zijn. De ET speelt volgens jou geen rol in welke serieuze wetenschapspraktijk dan ook. Wie anders beweert, liegt bewust of heeft daadwerkelijk geen kaas gegeten van hedendaagse wetenschap. Die zg. "evolutionisten" behoren tot een malle sekte waarvan de leden de onzinnige en dus praktisch onbruikbare ET aanhangen, een theorie die weerlegd kan worden vanuit de wetenschap. Wetenschappers doen daartoe echter geen moeite, eenvoudigweg omdat de ET geen rol speelt voor hen._

----------


## Snowwhite

Nou Charles, ik wou eigenlijk een weekje eruit, maar goed, ik lees je verlate postje. Ik kom net thuis, ben op bezoek geweest, ten einde malen:




> Als jij toegeeft dat aardolie gevonden wordt met microfossielen, geef je automatisch toe dat aardolie gevonden wordt middels de ET.


Dat er microfossielen gevonden worden, en daarbij kans op olievondst is, zegt niets over evolutie, dus dat de mens van dezelfde afstamt als de aap doet, of dat de mens zelfs uiteindelijk van eencelligen afkomstig zouden zijn middels evolutie.
De microfossielen evolueren niet voor je ogen op miraculeuze wijze zoals pikachu in raichu.

Dat deze verder in tijdschema's worden gezet en daar over het woord evolutie wordt geincanteerd, zegt verder niets.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> Als jij toegeeft dat aardolie gevonden wordt met microfossielen, geef je automatisch toe dat aardolie gevonden wordt middels de ET.
> 
> 
> Dat er microfossielen gevonden worden, en daarbij kans op olievondst is, zegt niets over evolutie, dus dat de mens van dezelfde afstamt als de aap doet, of dat de mens zelfs uiteindelijk van eencelligen afkomstig zouden zijn middels evolutie.
> De microfossielen evolueren niet voor je ogen op miraculeuze wijze zoals pikachu in raichu.
> 
> Dat deze verder in tijdschema's worden gezet en daar over het woord evolutie wordt geincanteerd, zegt verder niets.


Ik probeerde niet te bewijzen dat de ET waar is, evenmin dat apen en mensen gemeenschappelijke voorouders hebben en ook niet dat spontaan evoluerende microfossielen een vast onderdeel van het dagelijkse leven zijn. Wel heb ik met een tekstje, afkomstig van een universiteit, gellustreerd dat geologen de ET toepassen bij de exploratie van aardolie. 
Ik begrijp nu dat jij op de een of andere manier een hersenafsluiting bij jezelf hebt aangebracht waardoor het je niet mogelijk is te accepteren dat de ET een onlosmakelijk onderdeel is van moderne wetenschapsbeoefening. De ET voorspelt en verklaart namelijk, wat sterke indicaties zijn dat hij wel eens zou kunnen kloppen... en dus kan hij volgens jou geen rol spelen in de wetenschap, is daarmee zelfs strijdig. Het tegendeel is letterlijk ondenkbaar.
Op je eerdere claim dat de ET wordt weerlegd door het fossielenbestand hoef ik niet eens in te gaan, wegens de doodeenvoudige reden dat de ET dan al lang door de wetenschap weerlegd zou zijn. In plaats daarvan wordt hij nog steeds onderschreven en toegepast. Maar goed, waarschijnlijk is de aanzienlijke wetenschappelijk relevantie van de ET voor jou een onmogelijk te aanvaarden denkbeeld. Hiermee kom ik op het wat mij betreft interessantste punt: is onderstaande in grote lijnen een correcte omschrijving van hoe jij tegen evolutionisten en de ET aankijkt? 
_Jij denkt dat mensen die de ET onderschrijven en moderne wetenschappers twee strikt gescheiden groepen zijn. De ET speelt volgens jou geen rol in welke serieuze wetenschapspraktijk dan ook. Wie anders beweert, liegt bewust of heeft daadwerkelijk geen kaas gegeten van hedendaagse wetenschap. Die zg. "evolutionisten" behoren tot een malle sekte waarvan de leden de onzinnige en dus praktisch onbruikbare ET aanhangen, een theorie die weerlegd kan worden vanuit de wetenschap. Wetenschappers doen daartoe echter geen moeite, eenvoudigweg omdat de ET geen rol speelt voor hen._

----------


## Snowwhite

_



Jij denkt dat mensen die de ET onderschrijven en moderne wetenschappers twee strikt gescheiden groepen zijn. 


Dat maak je er zelf van. De ET speelt namelijk een veel kleinere rol dan jij doet voorkomen. Zie ook jouw verwarring met de vondst van microfossielen en de miraculeuze koppeling met de ET: van eencelligen naar mens.
_

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> Jij denkt dat mensen die de ET onderschrijven en moderne wetenschappers twee strikt gescheiden groepen zijn. De ET speelt volgens jou geen rol in welke serieuze wetenschapspraktijk dan ook. Wie anders beweert, liegt bewust of heeft daadwerkelijk geen kaas gegeten van hedendaagse wetenschap. Die zg. "evolutionisten" behoren tot een malle sekte waarvan de leden de onzinnige en dus praktisch onbruikbare ET aanhangen, een theorie die weerlegd kan worden vanuit de wetenschap. Wetenschappers doen daartoe echter geen moeite, eenvoudigweg omdat de ET geen rol speelt voor hen.
> 
> 
> Dat maak je er zelf van<...>


Aha, ok. Dan heb ik je verkeerd ingeschat. We zijn het er dus over eens dat moderne wetenschappers de ET onderschrijven en gebruiken, maar deze constatering legt helaas wel een nieuw stratum aan verwarring mijnerzijds bloot. Misschien kun jij een verklaring geven voor het vreemde, ronduit onwetenschappelijke gedrag van deze wetenschappers?
Vanuit de empirische wetenschappen kan volgens jou aangetoond worden dat de ET alleen een verzinsel kan zijn en dus in wetenschappelijk opzicht onbruikbaar is. Beoefenaars van de empirische wetenschappen doen dit echter niet. Bewust liegen en bedriegen ze omdat ze de ET willen blijven gebruiken. Glashard iedereen bedonderend blijven ze de ET ontwikkelen en toepassen. 
Onder toepassing van de ET kunnen vindplaatsen van aardolie worden voorspeld. Hoe kan dat nu? Onderdeel van de propaganda natuurlijk, want in werkelijkheid kan de ET daartoe helemaal niet gebruikt worden omdat-ie eenvoudigweg onzinnig is. Universiteiten en (empirische) wetenschappers zitten allemaal in het complot. Op alle serieus te nemen universiteiten wordt nl. de ET onderschreven en verder ontwikkeld. Geologen die bij oliemaatschappijen werken, _roepen_ alleen maar dat ze de ET toepassen. In werkelijkheid gebruiken ze uitsluitend methoden die geen raakvlakken hebben met de ET. 
Nogmaals: zeer, zeer vreemd en ogenschijnlijk onverklaarbaar gedrag. Jij weet er natuurlijk het fijne van...

----------


## Charlus

> <...>jouw verwarring met de vondst van microfossielen en de miraculeuze koppeling met de ET<...>


Verwarring? Miraculeuze koppeling?
Uit een voorlichtingsfolder over de studie geologie uit 2008:



> De dieren- en plantenpaleontologie bestudeert de ontwikkeling van dierlijk en plantaardig leven, doorheen de geologische tijd en in zijn omgeving.<...>
> De paleontologie is ook een zeer belangrijke hulpwetenschap voor de stratigrafie, omdat ze zeer nauwkeurige relatieve dateringen van lagen of gesteenten mogelijk maakt. Het microfossielenonderzoek is van groot belang voor o.a. de aardolie-industrie, waar men, in de geringe hoeveelheden gesteenten die bij boringen omhoog komen, ook nauwkeurige relatieve datering nodig heeft. Met behulp van speciale technieken kan men microfossielen isoleren uit het gesteente en ze met licht- of elektronenmicroscopen bestuderen.


Paleontologie bestudeert de ontwikkeling van dierlijk en plantaardig leven, doorheen de geologische tijd en in zijn omgeving (maw. paleontologie bestudeert evolutie in Darwiniaanse zin). Paleontologie is van zeer groot belang voor stratigrafie en daarmee voor de aardolie-industrie. 
Tot zover heb ik nagenoeg letterlijk de tekst gevolgd. De microfossielen zelf zijn hier niet de hoofdzaak, omdat ik uitsluitend duidelijk wilde maken dat de ET wordt gebruikt bij de exploratie van aardolie. Zijn we het over dat verband eens? Misschien was je niet duidelijk dat microfossielenonderzoek onder paleontologie (bestudeert evolutie door geologische tijdperken heen, weet je nog wel?) valt n gebruikt wordt bij de exploratie van aardolie.

----------


## Hawa

Van de strond krijg je toch bio....Het vergistings proces? Als je naar de pre-historie kijkt zie je rotstekenignen van alleen maar dieren die heilig waren voor die primitieve mensen in die tijden toch?
De olie wordt gewonnen uit die massa aan al die massa aan planten die in de aarde zijn verdwenen tig jaren lang en daardoor men de olie hiervan kan op laten borrelen...Het gistings proces van het goddelijke in de aardbodem...
Als je een scheet laat, en er een vuurtje bij houdt krijg je een blauwe vlam aan warmte welteverstaan...
Als je al die scheten en die al die shit aan aanval opslaat krijg je daadwerkelijk een aardgas effect...
Als je de massa aan de autoos en de welvaart aan energie wilt laten putten uit de suikerrriet, de palmolie, en de mais,wat uiteindelijk de voedselindustrie aan de armen is, zijn we toch wel krankjorum dom en onwetend...
Het verbranden aan de bossen, waar onze voorouders, zeg maar de apen vertoeven, stelt menig mens boven het dierlijke gedrag dus wel uit...
We behoren tot de Apen, alleen de Apen zijn wel mededogen, en de mens dus eventjes dus niet...
De mens maakt elkaar wel af, om een pondje aan suiker, of een gweldige scheet die men laat,in het publiekelijke gebeuren aan hun allerheiligste stam aan gweld, tot dat de bom weer barst,zoals in Hiroschima en Nagasaki, de wetenschap maakt er brokken ellende van, en schakelt met de fragmentatie en de Napalm bom heilige volkeren dus wel even uit,
zowaar we nu bezig zijn, om van veilige bronnen energie te gaan maken.
Mijn energie zit in mijn hersen pan, en ik kan er niet overuit, dat we nog zo achterlijk zijn, en nog denken dat we van de Apen af stammen, terwijl die Apen niet elkar uitmoorden, alleen maar sociale dieren zijn , en de mens doet maar wat...Voor geld gaan de poorten wel open, totdat we niet meer weten, hoe we geevolueerd zijn,bedacht zijn, door Eva En die zogenaamde Adam, waaraan de mannen de strijders zijn de jagers, en de vrouwen de prooien zijn, ook in de lip en de kond construktie en de haar inplantaat, is ook weer die wetenschappelijke inbreng, in het mooie daden, en broze woorden ritueel, aan de mens die boven de schepping wilt gaan staan, in de halleluljaah bron, aan wetskeniis en geen enkele kennis aan het goddelijke principe aan leven en laten leven....en dat is die verneukerarij aan de geld, en handel en wandel, aan de koers aan de mens,die zich boven de AAp stelt...
Als je goed naar de mens kijkt, zit zij volop met haar dossen, en ook nog al die haren op hun borst,zelfs vrouwen hebben last van snorren, en worden als een witch tentoongesteld, terwille van de lol, en de onderdrukkende koers, terwijl de mens nog zeer primitief is, en men denkt alleen aan hun eigen stam, en rechten, terwijl het anders moet en kunnen zijn...
Het is een schande dat Adem en Eva zo tentoon worden gesteld, in die heilige paradijs, terwijl die paradijs dus hier is, maar men trapt alles wat men niet weet tergronde, en maakt iedereen die anders denkt helemaal wel kapot...
Dat is de mens, een verdoemd sukkelige massa aan hersenen, die elkaar bestrijden in holocaust, genocide, en eerwrsken en stenigingen, waaraan de vrouwen dus niks hebben.
En de mannen strijders willen zijn, terwijl ze dit niet eens meer kunnen zijn, aan het voksvoedsel, die men binnen stuwt, aan de mc. de kentucky freed chicken, en al die shit aan eten, die aan de primitieve mens, allen al een eigen doodaankondiging, voor het uitsterven zou gaan betreffen...
De mens heeft hersenen, maar men gebruikt die energie helemaal niet, men maakt elkaar wel af, men straft, men manipuleert, men drijft de slaven aan, en nemt het geld....De mens is het ergste dier op deze aarde, die de aarde vervuilt, die meer wil, en doet niks aan haar eigen wanorde, de mens heeft zich zelf opgeslokt in incest, en vooral inteelt....
Doe mij een lol, en trouw, een keer met een andere cultuur, en je zult weten dat je niet het alleen recht op deze aarde hebt...Niemand heeft het allen recht...
Zoals ook Adam en Eva...
Het mystieke verhaal....
Mesjokke dus....

----------


## ronald

> Verwarring? Miraculeuze koppeling?
> Uit een voorlichtingsfolder over de studie geologie uit 2008:
> 
> Paleontologie bestudeert de ontwikkeling van dierlijk en plantaardig leven, doorheen de geologische tijd en in zijn omgeving (maw. paleontologie bestudeert evolutie in Darwiniaanse zin). Paleontologie is van zeer groot belang voor stratigrafie en daarmee voor de aardolie-industrie. 
> Tot zover heb ik nagenoeg letterlijk de tekst gevolgd. De microfossielen zelf zijn hier niet de hoofdzaak, omdat ik uitsluitend duidelijk wilde maken dat de ET wordt gebruikt bij de exploratie van aardolie. Zijn we het over dat verband eens? Misschien was je niet duidelijk dat microfossielenonderzoek onder paleontologie (bestudeert evolutie door geologische tijdperken heen, weet je nog wel?) valt n gebruikt wordt bij de exploratie van aardolie.


Hoe bedoel je "maw paleontologie bestudeert evolutie in Darwinaanse zin"? Hier wordt Darwins theorie dus "geplakt" aan wat paleontologen in de aarde vinden en trachten te verklaren. Dat is gewoon een kwestie van "terugrekenen" en voor zover men kan overzien welke processen er hebben plaats gevonden. Een theoretisch doorberekening op basis van wat nu is gevonden en vanuit de situatie die zich nu voordoet. Welke eventuele meerdere processen hebben plaatsgevonden en in welk tijdsspan is niet te achterhalen omdat dat buiten de range valt. Het blijft een beschrijving van een verondersteld liniair proces.
In de volgende samenvatting van een studie gedaan in Leuven: "Reconstructie van fludabewegingen doorheen de tijd in de Canadese Rocky Mountains voorland plooi- en breukgordel : relatie tot ertsvorming en petroleumsysteem" is men in eerste instantie afhankelijk van bodemonderzoek. 
Leg jij nu eens uit wat er nu zo Darwinistisch is aan deze studie behalve dan dat het een oorzaak-gevolg resultaat beschrijft van de samenstelling van de grond en logischerwijs terugrekent naar een ver verleden en gelet op wat de ET zegt: 
" Met evolutietheorie (soms ook wel evolutieleer genoemd) wordt de wetenschappelijke kennis over de evolutie van het leven en het ontstaan van soorten bedoeld. Evolutie is in de levende natuur "een proces, dat resulteert in veranderingen in de erfelijke samenstelling van een populatie tussen verschillende generaties".

Op zoek naar nieuwe olievelden nu de prijzen aan de pomp steeds vaker de pan uit rijzen
Om aan de vraag naar olie te kunnen blijven voldoen, moeten nieuwe gebieden verkend worden. Gezien de aardolie- en aardgasexploratie al een heuse weg heeft afgelegd en daarbij de relatief eenvoudige structuren al ontgonnen zijn, worden steeds complexere zones bestudeerd. Deze laatste houden evenwel ook meer risico in voor exploratie. Enkel door grondig onderzoek en een betere kennis kan deze risicofactor teruggedrongen worden.
In het doctoraatswerk uitgevoerd door Veerle Vandeginste aan de Katholieke Universiteit Leuven worden voorland breuk- en plooigordels onder de loep genomen. Deze gordels met vervormde afzettingsgesteentes waarin de lagen enerzijds geplooid en anderzijds gebroken en over elkaar geschoven zijn, komen vaak voor aan de rand van continentale platen die naar aanliggende platen toe bewegen. De studie concentreert zich specifiek op de gordel die overeenkomt met de Rocky Mountains in zuidwest Canada. In dit onderzoek wordt gestreefd naar de reconstructie van de fludaprocessen die de gesteentes aangetast en mineralogisch bepaald hebben doorheen de geologische geschiedenis. Sporen die deze processen nagelaten hebben, worden onder andere bestudeerd door microscopische analyse van het gesteente, chemische analyse van verschillende fasen in het gesteente en het onderzoek op vloeibare insluitsels. Met de chemische analyses wordt niet alleen de concentratie van hoofd- en spoorelementen bepaald, maar ook stabiele koolstof en zuurstof isotopen en radiogene strontium isotopen in carbonaatgesteentes. Vloeibare insluitsels zijn kleine restjes vloeistof die in mineraalkristallen ingesloten zijn tijdens hun vorming. Op die manier verschaffen ze dus waardevolle informatie over de fluda en vormingscondities. Zowel temperatuur als chemie kan afgeleid worden uit deze minuscule vloeistofrestjes.
De studie heeft met het oog op economisch en wetenschappelijk belang vier thema's, namelijk zebradolomieten, ertsafzettingen, lagen met opvallende porositeiten en adersystemen, in detail onder handen genomen. Zebradolomieten worden, zoals de naam aangeeft, gekenmerkt door alternerende witte en zwarte banden en zijn van belang omwille van hun relatief grote porositeit (in het centrum van de witte banden) en veelvuldig voorkomen in associatie met ertsafzettingen. Het onderzoek heeft aangetoond dat de banden op een verschillende manier gevormd zijn, maar dat dolomitisatie ondergronds gebeurd is door warme zeer saliene fluda die door tektonische processen (waarschijnlijk tijdens de Antler gebergtevorming) uitgedreven zijn. Lood-zink ertsafzettingen van de Kicking Horse en Monarch mijnen zijn van het Mississippi Valley type. Hier werd genterpreteerd dat de ertsen gevormd werden door een mengingsproces van een zwavelrijk salien fludum dat afgeleid is van haliet oplossing en een metaalrijk salien fludum dat afgeleid is van de uitdamping van zeewater. Een bepaalde laag, de Cairn formatie genoemd, wordt gekenmerkt door zeer grote gaten in een gedolomitiseerd gesteente en vormt belangrijke oliereservoirs in de ondergrond van de vlaktes ten oosten van het studiegebied. De studie van deze laag in de Rocky Mountains heeft aangetoond dat dolomitisatie waarschijnlijk opgetreden is door infiltrerende pekels die zich aan het oppervlak hadden ontwikkeld. De ontwikkeling van de grote holtes werd genterpreteerd als het gevolg van menging van twee chemisch verschillende fluda. Calciet, dolomiet en kwarts kristallen die soms in de holtes voorkomen, getuigen van processen ontstaan door interactie van sulfaat (waaruit gips of anhydriet opgebouwd is) met petroleum. Ten laatste werden in deze studie de afdrukken van verschuivingsbewegingen langs gesteentevlakken opgespoord. Mineralen die langs deze vlakken en ook in spleten gevormd zijn, werden ook microscopisch en chemisch bestudeerd. Deze analyses hebben aangetoond dat fludacirculatie eerder beperkt was tijdens de Laramide gebergtevorming, maar dat er wel mineralen, die duidelijk verschillend zijn van het gesteente waarin ze voorkomen, gevormd zijn tijdens een recentere fase waarbij fluda afkomstig van regenwater een rol speelden.
Voor meer informatie kunt u terecht bij Veerle Vandeginste via [email protected]
URI http://hdl.handle.net/1979/210

----------


## ronald

> De mens maakt elkaar wel af, om een pondje aan suiker, of een gweldige scheet die men laat,in het publiekelijke gebeuren aan hun allerheiligste stam aan gweld, tot dat de bom weer barst,zoals in Hiroschima en Nagasaki, de wetenschap maakt er brokken ellende van, en schakelt met de fragmentatie en de Napalm bom heilige volkeren dus wel even uit,
> zowaar we nu bezig zijn, om van veilige bronnen energie te gaan maken.
> Mijn energie zit in mijn hersen pan, en ik kan er niet overuit, dat we nog zo achterlijk zijn, en nog denken dat we van de Apen af stammen, terwijl die Apen niet elkar uitmoorden, alleen maar sociale dieren zijn , en de mens doet maar wat...Voor geld gaan de poorten wel open, totdat we niet meer weten, *hoe we geevolueerd zijn,bedacht zijn, door Eva En die zogenaamde Adam, waaraan de mannen de strijders zijn de jagers, en de vrouwen de prooien zijn,* ook in de lip en de kond construktie en de haar inplantaat, is ook weer die wetenschappelijke inbreng, in het mooie daden, en broze woorden ritueel, aan de mens die boven de schepping wilt gaan staan, in de halleluljaah bron, aan wetskeniis en geen enkele kennis aan het goddelijke principe aan leven en laten leven....en dat is die verneukerarij aan de geld, en handel en wandel, aan de koers aan de mens,die zich boven de AAp stelt...
> Als je goed naar de mens kijkt, zit zij volop met haar dossen, en ook nog al die haren op hun borst,zelfs vrouwen hebben last van snorren, en worden als een witch tentoongesteld, terwille van de lol, en de onderdrukkende koers, terwijl de mens nog zeer primitief is, en men denkt alleen aan hun eigen stam, en rechten, terwijl het anders moet en kunnen zijn...
> Het is een schande dat Adem en Eva zo tentoon worden gesteld, in die heilige paradijs, terwijl die paradijs dus hier is, maar men trapt alles wat men niet weet tergronde, en maakt iedereen die anders denkt helemaal wel kapot...


Wetenschaps filosoof David J.Buller heeft een interessante studie gedaan naar dit fenomeen. Hij weerlegt de claim van een universeel menselijke natuur. Hij verwerpt niet de evolutie studies per se, maar hij houdt dat "evolutie psychologie" een set van aannames over de natuur en evolutie van de menselijke geest heeft en wijst op een meer pluralistische "evolutie psychologie". In zijn boek "Adapting minds" legt hij uit dat "mate preferences" niet zo simpel is dan wordt voorgesteld door evolutie theorieen waarin mannen zoeken naar jonge huwbare vrouwen en vrouwen hoge status behoudende mannen prefereren, de jagers en prooien. Weg met de Flinstones dus.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Verwarring? Miraculeuze koppeling?
> Uit een voorlichtingsfolder over de studie geologie uit 2008:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paleontologie bestudeert de ontwikkeling van dierlijk en plantaardig leven, doorheen de geologische tijd en in zijn omgeving (maw. paleontologie bestudeert evolutie in Darwiniaanse zin). 
De toevoeging tussen haakjes was/is inderdaad van mij. Ontwikkeling van dierlijk en plantaardig leven, doorheen de geologische tijd en in zijn omgeving is in jouw optiek iets anders dan waar de ET betrekking op heeft? 
Paleontologen bestuderen de ontwikkeling van dierlijk en plantaardige leven, doorheen de geologische tijd en in zijn omgeving. Daarbij nemen zij volgens jou niet aan dat dat leven evolueert over miljoenen jaren (= geologische tijd), maar steeds hetzelfde blijft. Paleontologen zijn dan snel klaar. Een overbodige tak van sport eigenlijk, paleontologie. Mogelijkerwijs wordt paleontologie alleen gehandhaafd als onderdeel van geologie en biologie om de ET te promoten. Wat denk jij?

----------


## Charlus

> Op alle serieus te nemen universiteiten wordt de ET verder ondersteund en ontwikkeld?<...>


Ja. Ik moet toegeven dat ik pas nu jou enigszins begin te begrijpen. Ik vond het altijd al zo eigenaardig dat jij met quasi-wetenschappelijke argumenten tegen de ET tekeerging. Jij denkt dus werkelijk dat mensen die de ET onderschrijven en moderne wetenschappers twee strikt gescheiden groepen zijn. Evolutionisten als een soortement anti-wetenschappelijke en tegelijkertijd anti-religieuze sekte.
De ET speelt volgens jou geen rol in welke serieuze wetenschapspraktijk dan ook. Wie anders beweert, liegt bewust of heeft daadwerkelijk geen kaas gegeten van hedendaagse wetenschap. Die zg. "evolutionisten" behoren tot een malle sekte waarvan de leden de onzinnige en dus praktisch onbruikbare ET aanhangen, een theorie die weerlegd kan worden vanuit de wetenschap. Wetenschappers doen daartoe echter geen moeite, eenvoudigweg omdat de ET geen rol speelt voor hen. 
Laat ik een, ongetwijfeld vergeefse, poging doen je uit je hierboven geschetste fantasiewerkelijkheid te verlossen: alle biologen, geologen en fysische geografen onderschrijven de ET en zien de ET als een belangrijk hulpmiddel.



> <...>Dat aardolie van planten afkomstig is bewijst niets dat de ET waar is.<...>


Ik probeer dan ook niet te bewijzen dat de ET waar is. Wel heb ik met een tekstje, afkomstig van een universiteit, gellustreerd dat geologen de ET toepassen bij de exploratie van aardolie. Ik zou dat nog wel een keer kunnen doen, maar jij weigert eenvoudigweg die informatie ter overweging tot je te nemen. Heel wetenschappelijk van je. Zo langzamerhand begin zelfs ik hier een tikje flauw van te worden.



> <...>Denk je nou echt dat men zich meer dan hooguit drie colleges aan gaat wijden?<...>


Dat niet eens zozeer. De ET doordrenkt onderdelen als historische geologie en paleontologie, zo heb ik tijdens mijn studie bemerkt, en kwam toendertijd vaak ter sprake. 



> <...>Ja, de zogenaamde historische wetenschappen als astronomie, geologie en archeologie en evolutie biologie hebben decennia lang de boel kunnen opblazen op een pure wetenschappelijke basis?
> Vergeet het maar. Leuke theorieen die heerlijk naar een ver verleden zijn uitgewerkt om naar enig bron van ontwikkeling te komen en schijnbaar zaken uit het onwetende te willen verklaren ook al gaat dat ten koste van ware wetenschap, is hen niet vreemd.<...>


Biologen en geologen onderschrijven anders nog steeds vrolijk de ET. Waarom doen zij dat, als de ET volgens dezelfde wetenschappen die zij beoefenen, onmogelijk bruikbaar kan zijn? Binnenkort zal ik maar weer eens mijn tekstje met *{Ronald kent de reden}* herhalen, want daarop weet je vooralsnog niets zinnigs te melden.



> <...>Alleen een theorie of hypothese kan dat en dat is wat de ET is, meer niet.


Je gebruikelijke dilettantisme. Natuurlijk is de ET een theorie, net als de zwaartekrachttheorie. Ronald de grote wetenschappelijke ET-bestrijder.



> Claimen dat de hedendaagse wetenschap vertrouwd en afhankelijk is van indirect bewijs wordt door ET-ers aangegrepen de hele ET kosher te verklaren. Pure verlakkerij om het zwarte gat uit een ver verleden op te vullen met onzin verhaaltjes en leuk passend te maken.


Alweer die bizarre notie dat "ET-ers" en hedendaagse wetenschappers strikt gescheiden groepen zijn. Wat een gestoorde wartaal verder. Verlakkerij door wie? Wetenschappers? ET-ers? Of toch misschien wetenschappers die de ET aanhangen? Wie of wat moet "verlakt" worden en waarom? Waar ligt de winst?

----------


## Hawa

Er is weer volop onderzoek op de planeet Mars. Ze zoeken daar naar micro organismen. Ze kijken naar de aardlagenen; naar de onderliggende ijsmassaas.
Ik vind dit echt wel weer een wetenschappelijk hoogtepunt.
Er zijn natuurlijke meer hoogtepunten in de wetenschap,zoals het gen dat kanker veroorzaakt,vooral die hardnekkige borstkanker..
De christen unie heeft weer eens haar verdriet tentoongesteld,dat wetenschappers zomaar kunnen ingrijpen in het menselijk leven.
Mocht er leven zijn op Mars, dan kunnen Adam en Eva gelijk naar de dorsvloer.
Maarja,geloof is eigenlijk toch een mythe..
Het leven van mensen redden,mag dus niet volgens het geloof...
Vooral niet het ingrijpen in die genen van mensen waarvan die mensen kanker krijgen, en in een klip en klare handeling die ene gen kan uitschakelen, dat is toch geweldig dat dan kan..(vooral de borstkanker).
Nog even over Adam en Eva, die waren dus blank.
Terwijl het continent Afrika al miljarden aan levens moet hebben.
Al die continenten waren,denk ik ook aanelkaar vastgeklemd,dmv de stijging van de zeespiegel is er veel land en continenten vanelkaar losgeraakt.
In Afrika,ligt zoveel aan zand, dat je daar nieteens onderzoeken kan doen...
Het paradijs lag dus volgens mij in Afrika,Zuid-Oost Azie, zeg maar het noorden van mesopotamie, en daar boven en daar beneden in een rijke archipel..
Maar die landen die nog nooit in de bijbel genoemd zijn, zijn dus de rijkere mensen,die aan de wetenschappen kunnen doen, en ons op weg kunnen helpen hoe deze materie nu daadwerkelijk inelkaar steekt.
Alleen Amerika is ook weer een land van vele voorouders,die verbonden zijn met de eskimoos, en het zuid-amerikaanse volk.
Ik vind alles leuk om te weten, maar Adam en Eva noemen als.......in de evolutie norm....Snap ik geen yota van, het verhaal is opzichzelf wel een prachtig mytische verhaal..
Maar de wetenschappers dienen voorzichtig te zijn, ze kunnen niet zomaar roekeloos informatie verzamelen op de planeet Mars, en dat weten ze ook heel erg goed, ze gaan er zorgvuldig mee om, zoals de genen,van die kankers ook kunnen elimineren, en dat is tenminste een goede zaak....
Er is meer tussen hemel en aarde,dat zei: Shaekspeare....ik ben met hem eens.
Dus er moet op deze aarde nog genoeg aardolie zijn,of gaat die strekking niet op...Aan al die planten,fossielen van kleine organismen, en insecten, kan inderdaad, als de invoer van lucht als een vacuuum,aan zuurstof in gesloten, kan je later darvan die olie halen. Zelf de stoffelijke overschotten aan de mens halen ze puur uit de aarde. Als het stoffelijke overschot ingesloten in zonder verdere ontbinding,dus een zuivere balseming aan een lichaam die al miljoenen jaren oud kan zijn, en waar de haren en huid,nog helemaal intakt is.
Welteverstaan als een soort gelooid leer.
De wetenschap put uit al die vondsten hun vruchten ook af.
Maar de Egyptenaren waren dus al zo wijs, om een lichaam te zuiveren,van de organen, te balsemen, en op te slaan in mooie afgesloten kisten, en die te begraven in piramides,waarvan de inca bevolkingsgroepen,dus ook zoal al bezig waren, dat is allemaal voor die Adem en Eva therorie al uit.
Ik ben een leek,zeg het met mijn eigen woorden en kennis,ik ben nieuwsgierig naar antwoorden van studenten die het met hun eigen theroretische kennis,klip en klaar kunnen opschrijven, zonder die boeken,omdat ik die boeken dan moet lezen, maar er is al genoeg bewijs,dat er al miljarden jaren geleden leven was....
Alleen ....het weten van Mars...

----------


## Hawa

Aan welke aan stam zijn deze goddelijke lieden ontsproten?
Zijn het broer en zus, neef en nicht...?

Je ziet die kwaadaardige gezwellen aan geloof, nu bij de Snitzel aan zijn stam, warbij hij zijn eigen dochter gebruikte voor zijn nageslacht.
Een perverse man, die voorin de katholieke kerk zat, een onberispelijke man, die ondergronds zijn perversiteiten voortzet....

Nu het middelpunt van.......

De genen structuur heeft geen baat bij inteelt....Dan sterft die cultuur dus uit...
Zegt men...
Maar toch...het gebeurd, dus keer op keer...en toch zijn het procenten aan uitstervingen......
aan cultuur dus...
Het maar hoe je genen zijn...
Als je naar cultuurvolkeringen kijkt b.v. in Brazilie,heeft men dan ook die kern inslag aan die inteelt, waarbij ze met speren slaan en met pijl en boog aan het schieten zijn op andere volkeren, niet gelijk aan hun primitieve cultuur.
Er zijn nog vele vraagstukkej hieromtrent..
Ik wilde wel met mijn neef gaan trouwen maar dan kan nu eenmaal niet, in die christelijke cultuur...
Als je trouwt met een andere stam, waar wel weer die genen zijn die bepalen, dat je kinderen een rare ziekte kunnen krijgen,dat snap ik dus ook weer niet...
Waarom zijn er van die vreselijke ziektes,waaraan je kinderen gaan sterven, hoe zit die gen verhoudingen dan.....
Als ik lees dat de primitieve mens hun eigen structuur in b.v. het latere geslacht ging bezigen, zonder ziektes,dan is dat ook goddelijk dus...
Maar mensen die keer op keer incest plegen, hun gewoonte ofzo, en cultuur, dan sterft men op den duur dus uit...
Incest is niet vanzelfsprekend...dat is tboe...
Maar hoe zit het dan met Adam en Eva?

----------


## Iznogoodh

> Ja. Ik moet toegeven dat ik pas nu jou enigszins begin te begrijpen. Ik vond het altijd al zo eigenaardig dat jij met quasi-wetenschappelijke argumenten tegen de ET tekeerging. Jij denkt dus werkelijk dat mensen die de ET onderschrijven en moderne wetenschappers twee strikt gescheiden groepen zijn. Evolutionisten als een soortement anti-wetenschappelijke en tegelijkertijd anti-religieuze sekte.
> De ET speelt volgens jou geen rol in welke serieuze wetenschapspraktijk dan ook. Wie anders beweert, liegt bewust of heeft daadwerkelijk geen kaas gegeten van hedendaagse wetenschap. Die zg. "evolutionisten" behoren tot een malle sekte waarvan de leden de onzinnige en dus praktisch onbruikbare ET aanhangen, een theorie die weerlegd kan worden vanuit de wetenschap. Wetenschappers doen daartoe echter geen moeite, eenvoudigweg omdat de ET geen rol speelt voor hen.


Ronald heeft inderdaad weinig op met wetenschap, hoewel hij wel steeds wetenschappelijk probeert te klinken. Hij is dan ook een echte godsdienstfanaat met een enorm bord voor zijn kop. Hij denkt bijvoorbeeld nog steeds dat de aarde niet ouder kan zijn dan 6000 jaar en dat geleerden die iets anders beweren de kluit 'belazeren'. Dat denkt hij echt.

----------


## ronald

> Ronald heeft inderdaad weinig op met wetenschap, hoewel hij wel steeds wetenschappelijk probeert te klinken. Hij is dan ook een echte godsdienstfanaat met een enorm bord voor zijn kop. Hij denkt bijvoorbeeld nog steeds dat de aarde niet ouder kan zijn dan 6000 jaar en dat geleerden die iets anders beweren de kluit 'belazeren'. Dat denkt hij echt.


Kijk kijk... daar hebben we Iznogoodh weer...... Of hij scheldt of hij kwijlt....

----------


## ronald

> Ronald heeft inderdaad weinig op met wetenschap, hoewel hij wel steeds wetenschappelijk probeert te klinken. Hij is dan ook een echte godsdienstfanaat met een enorm bord voor zijn kop. Hij denkt bijvoorbeeld nog steeds dat de aarde niet ouder kan zijn dan 6000 jaar en dat geleerden die iets anders beweren de kluit 'belazeren'. Dat denkt hij echt.


Maar ik zie dat je de gehele discussie even overslaat en je eigen bord vergeten bent neer te leggen. Lult lekker zo met jou....

----------


## maartenn100

Ronald, 

sommige christenen zeggen over Genesis hetvolgende:

Het is geen feitenrelaas, want anders was het betekenisloos. Genesis is een Godsverhaal, en daarom kan je er betekenis en zin in zien.
In een verhaal, dat de feiten weergeeft, zoals evolutie, zit geen ethische betekenis voor de mens over hoe om te gaan met de wereld.
Ik vind dat een interessant 'midden' dat de christenen hebben gevonden, om zich te verzoenen met de conclusies uit de wetenschap en de bijbel, die hen zin geeft (veel verhalen, niet alle).

Het objectieve of materile geeft de gelovige mens geen zin, wel de 'Godsverhalen'. Dat betekent niet dat evolutie geen objectief gegeven zou zijn. Alleen is een feitenrelaas zinloos.

Een andere interessante interpretatie is de volgende:

Stel dat je echt op een ethische manier naar waarheid en kennis zoekt. Dwz de natuur onderzoekt zonder vooroordeel. En je ontdekt, tot je onthutsing als gelovig mens, dat de voorouder van de mens, een aapachtige was. Dat wij biologisch anatomisch (vraag aan een dokter) gelijkenissen hebben met dieren, zoals apen.
Wat is daar dan fout aan, daar eerlijk van te getuigen? En te worstelen met je geloof. 
Dat is een eerlijke reactie van een wetenschapper die dat vaststelt.

Een andere manier om ermee om te gaan is het willen ontkennen of willen verdoezelen. Dat is niet Goed volgens mij.


God zal het veel meer appreciren dat iemand ontdekt hoe Zijn werk eruit ziet, dan iemand die gelooft in een verhaal, dat niet klopt met de werkelijke aard van Zijn Schepping.

Gods wegen zijn ondoorgrondelijk, zeggen de Christenen.

Adam en Eva is een symbolisch verhaal van mensen aan de wereld over God. Over een boodschap over hoe mensen zich tegenover elkaar moeten gedragen. 
Het gaat niet (voor christenen) over een objectieve werkelijkheid.

Groeten
Maarten

----------


## Iznogoodh

En waarom gelooft Ronald dat de aarde niet ouder is dan 6000 jaar? Dat gelooft hij omdat het zo in zijn heilige boeken staat. En daar stopt zijn wetenschappelijke geest.
Maar er is meer aan de hand met Ronald.
Wanneer wetenschappers uit verschillende wetenschappelijke disciplines onafhankelijk van elkaar tot de conclusie komen dat de aarde en het heelal veel ouder moeten zijn dan 6000 jaar, dan krijgt die conclusie behoorlijk gewicht. Natuurlijk, er is wellicht nog steeds de mogelijkheid dat ze iets belangrijks over het hoofd hebben gezien, maar bij hun beste weten is de aarde gewoon zeer oud. En daarover vertellen ze.
En wat is er nu aan de hand met Ronald? Ronald spreekt over die wetenschappers om die reden als over mensen die 'de kluit belazeren' en leerlingen op school 'een rad voor ogen draaien'.

Maak je geen illusies over Ronald. Die man is een godsdienstfanaat die wetenschap tot op het bot haat. Hij is, hoewel hij zich wel zo noemt, geen wetenschapper en hij draagt de wetenschap die zijn religieuze overtuiging tegenspreekt een zeer kwaad hart toe.

----------


## maartenn100

Iznogoodh, van mensen, die zijn opgegroeid in een geloof, zoals de Joodse, kan je volgens mij ook niet verwachten dat ze mits wat goede argumenten te lezen hun geloof totaal anders gaan bekijken. Ze hebben daar heel wat mee te verliezen psychologisch. (zin, hun houding in hun gemeenschap, de trouw tav hun gelovige vrienden eventueel).

Het is een moeilijk verhaal om aan de wereld te vertellen, dat er Godsverhalen zijn, en er is de werkelijkheid. En die twee verschillen van elkaar als dag van nacht. Dat is zeer moeilijk om uit te leggen.

----------


## ronald

> Ronald, 
> 
> sommige christenen zeggen over Genesis hetvolgende:
> 
> Het is geen feitenrelaas, want anders was het betekenisloos. Genesis is een Godsverhaal, en daarom kan je er betekenis en zin in zien.
> In een verhaal, dat de feiten weergeeft, zoals evolutie, zit geen ethische betekenis voor de mens over hoe om te gaan met de wereld.
> Ik vind dat een interessant 'midden' dat de christenen hebben gevonden, om zich te verzoenen met de conclusies uit de wetenschap en de bijbel, die hen zin geeft (veel verhalen, niet alle).
> 
> Het objectieve of materile geeft de gelovige mens geen zin, wel de 'Godsverhalen'. Dat betekent niet dat evolutie geen objectief gegeven zou zijn. Alleen is een feitenrelaas zinloos.
> ...


Er zitten zoveel hoofdstukken in Tora en men heeft het steeds over de eerste twee. Je opmerking over "ethische betekenis" valt dan zo in het niet. Er wordt niet eens verder gelezen. Op de een of andere manier heeft men er belang bij om het over die eerste twee hoofdstukken te hebben. Goed. Maar dan volgens de regels van het geloof. Blijkt in dit soort discussies dat "men" maar een fractie weet wat er in Tora staat geschreven en dan heb ik het ook over de Mondelinge Tora (die uiteindelijk ook is opgeschreven) en het een discussie van doven en blinden wordt. Maar ik blijf daarvoor open staan.

De ET staat totaal buiten het verhaal van Tora of geloof omdat het de ontwikkeling van de wereld tracht te verklaren binnen het materiele. Ik stel Tora en de ET niet naast noch tegenover elkaar. Ik stel vragen van wetenschapsfilosofische aard en kom tot de conclussie dat de ET een hypothese is dat gebaseerd is op speculaties. Veel te gemakkelijk wordt speculaties gepromoveerd tot "feiten". Wat is dat voor een gemakzucht?

Voorzover ik het heb gegrepen stamt de mesn in de ET-leer van nu niet van de apen af maar hebben beiden gemeenschappelijke voorouders. Je moet in beide lijnen verder terug gaan eer je de ggd wilt vinden. Zou jij voor een psychose-aanval of prostaatgezel naar een veearts gaan? Niet eens voor een bloedneus. Wat is dat voor een oppervlakkige opmerking dat "mensen en dieren gelijkenissen" vertonen?

Wat zie je "verdoezeld of ontkend" worden? Waar heb je het over?

Je ziet dat je in je post van de ene hak (geloof) op de andere tak (ET-leer) springt? Er is een onderscheid tussen deze twee disciplines en dat blijft zo.

----------


## ronald

> Iznogoodh, van mensen, die zijn opgegroeid in een geloof, zoals de Joodse, kan je volgens mij ook niet verwachten dat ze mits wat goede argumenten te lezen hun geloof totaal anders gaan bekijken. Ze hebben daar heel wat mee te verliezen psychologisch. (zin, hun houding in hun gemeenschap, de trouw tav hun gelovige vrienden eventueel).
> 
> Het is een moeilijk verhaal om aan de wereld te vertellen, dat er Godsverhalen zijn, en er is de werkelijkheid. En die twee verschillen van elkaar als dag van nacht. Dat is zeer moeilijk om uit te leggen.


Dat Tora en wetenschap twee verschillende disciplines zijn wil nog niet zeggen dat Tora geen werkelijkheid is. Hoe kom je tot deze conclussie? Omdat je Genesis niet accepteert? 

Aangezien Iznogoodh zich alleen laat kennen in gescheld ( zo erg, dat Beheer het verwijderde) of gekwijl, laat ik hem links liggen. Nog nooit iets origineels of oprechts van hem vernomen.

----------


## maartenn100

> Dat Tora en wetenschap twee verschillende disciplines zijn wil nog niet zeggen dat Tora geen werkelijkheid is. Hoe kom je tot deze conclussie? Omdat je Genesis niet accepteert? 
> 
> Aangezien Iznogoodh zich alleen laat kennen in gescheld ( zo erg, dat Beheer het verwijderde) of gekwijl, laat ik hem links liggen. Nog nooit iets origineels of oprechts van hem vernomen.


Ronald, wat ik bedoel is dat het 'een andere werkelijkheid' is.
Christenen zien het zo:

Je hebt de goddelijke openbaring in de Schrift.
Dat is een ethische waarheid, die door mensen heilig wordt bevonden over hoe omgaan met de wereld en met andere mensen.

Je hebt de objectieve werkelijkheid, de materile atomische werkelijkheid. (fysica, chemie, biologie). Dat is een zinledige werkelijkheid, een mensloze werkelijkheid (daar de mens ook materie is in die werkelijkheid).

Beiden hebben hun beperkingen en verdienste.
De eerste is zingevend, de tweede doet ons kunnen omgaan met de wereld en de materie in ons voordeel aan te wenden.

----------


## maartenn100

> Er zitten zoveel hoofdstukken in Tora en men heeft het steeds over de eerste twee. Je opmerking over "ethische betekenis" valt dan zo in het niet. Er wordt niet eens verder gelezen. Op de een of andere manier heeft men er belang bij om het over die eerste twee hoofdstukken te hebben. Goed. Maar dan volgens de regels van het geloof. Blijkt in dit soort discussies dat "men" maar een fractie weet wat er in Tora staat geschreven en dan heb ik het ook over de Mondelinge Tora (die uiteindelijk ook is opgeschreven) en het een discussie van doven en blinden wordt. Maar ik blijf daarvoor open staan.


Ronald, je kan toch niet verwachten van andersgelovigen (christenen, ...) dat zij de Tora volgen?
Christenen leggen andere klemtonen, maar hebben veel overeenkomsten in waar zij in het leven belang aan hechten met joden en moslims en humanisten.




> De ET staat totaal buiten het verhaal van Tora of geloof omdat het de ontwikkeling van de wereld tracht te verklaren binnen het materiele. Ik stel Tora en de ET niet naast noch tegenover elkaar. Ik stel vragen van wetenschapsfilosofische aard en kom tot de conclussie dat de ET een hypothese is dat gebaseerd is op speculaties. Veel te gemakkelijk wordt speculaties gepromoveerd tot "feiten". Wat is dat voor een gemakzucht?


Ten eerste bestaat er heel wat verwarring over de evolutietheorie.
Het is bijna een synoniem voor athesme, terwijl het dat niet hoeft te zijn. 

Bacterien die afwijkende genen hebben, maar juist daardoor in een bepaald milieu (zuurstofarm bvb.) beter kunnen overleven dan andere bacterin, ontwikkelen een nieuwe 'soort'.
Met die kennis over evolutie, op microbiologisch vlak bijvoorbeeld, Ronald, kan de geneeskunde mensenlevens redden.
Er kunnen nieuwe aangepaste antibiotica worden ontwikkeld afgestemd op de nieuwe ontstane bacteriesoort.

Omdat men over miljoenen virussen spreekt, zullen op een gegeven moment nieuwe soorten ontstaan. Door toevallig aangepaste afwijkingen aan een daarvoor geschikt milieu.

Dat is evolutietheorie, niet meer of niet minder.

Wijzelf, als je eerlijk bent, Ronald, bestaan uit organen, weefsel, enz... Anatomisch-biologisch zijn wij als dieren. Wij hoeven ons niet meer te voelen of 'boven' het dierlijke, want ook wij hebben organisch gesproken dezelfde 'hardware' dan dieren.
Dokters bekijken de mens ook zo, en dat zorgt ervoor dat dokters mensenlevens kunnen redden.
Dat geldt dus ook voor evolutionaire processen. Net zoals aan de zwaartekracht, zijn ook wij, onderworpen, helaas, aan evolutionaire wetten.
Wij zijn echter, qua hersencapaciteit, en bewustzijnsmogelijkheden, het verst ontwikkeld tegenover onze aardse metgezellen.

Dus zo 'fout' is die kijk op de mens toch niet? 

Daarnaast heb je de ethiek, de filosofie, of de godsdienst. Die leert ons echter vooral omgangsvormen aan met de wereld, die onze ouders van hun ouders meekregen in hun cultuur.

Ook dat geldt voor elk volk overal ter wereld.

Dat is toch niet zo 'godslasterijk' allemaal om te begrijpen?
Dat is een moderne visie, die zelfs de paus, d spreekbuis van het geloof overal ter wereld, aanvaardt. 
De ET wordt veel te vaak gezien als bijna een synoniem voor athesme, wat het eigenlijk helemaal niet is.

*Het gaat over genetische variatie en het geschikt zijn tot voortplanting in een bepaald milieu waardoor andere soorten zich kunnen ontwikkelen of juist uitsterven*.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>De ET staat totaal buiten het verhaal van Tora of geloof omdat het de ontwikkeling van de wereld tracht te verklaren binnen het materiele. Ik stel Tora en de ET niet naast noch tegenover elkaar. Ik stel vragen van wetenschapsfilosofische aard en kom tot de conclussie dat de ET een hypothese is dat gebaseerd is op speculaties. Veel te gemakkelijk wordt speculaties gepromoveerd tot "feiten". Wat is dat voor een gemakzucht?<...>


Je kunt het gewoon niet hebben dat alle empirische wetenschappers de ET onderschrijven en toepassen terwijl de ET strijdig is met je hokuspokusboek, zo simpel is dat. Dacht je werkelijk dat als de ET in wetenschappelijk opzicht onbruikbaar is, hij niet allang zou zijn verworpen? Waarom blijf je zo als een idioot volhouden dat je afkeer van de ET niet wordt ingegeven door ressentiment vanuit je geloof?



> <...>Voorzover ik het heb gegrepen stamt de mesn in de ET-leer van nu niet van de apen af maar hebben beiden gemeenschappelijke voorouders. Je moet in beide lijnen verder terug gaan eer je de ggd wilt vinden. Zou jij voor een psychose-aanval of prostaatgezel naar een veearts gaan? Niet eens voor een bloedneus. Wat is dat voor een oppervlakkige opmerking dat "mensen en dieren gelijkenissen" vertonen?<...>


Mijn instantgelijk. Hierop is je fundamentele afkeer van de ET gebaseerd: volgens de ET hebben dieren en de mensheid gedeelde voorouders. Wij zijn in feite niet meer dan qua hersenfunctie zeer hoogontwikkelde dieren. Je geloof schrijft echter een andere 'origin' van de mensheid voor. Alleen iemand die vanuit creationisme bezwaren aantekent tegen de ET, komt met dergelijke prietpraat.



> <...>Je ziet dat je in je post van de ene hak (geloof) op de andere tak (ET-leer) springt? Er is een onderscheid tussen deze twee disciplines en dat blijft zo.


Wonderlijk dan dat je de aan het geloof ontleende maximale ouderdom van de aarde van toepassing verklaart op de fysische werkelijkheid (= onderzoeksterrein van de wetenschap). Ineens gaat het door jou genoemde onderscheid in rook op. 
NB.
Volgens jou is de ET helemaal geen wetenschap, dus waarom zouden, vanuit die optiek, geloof en de ET niet tegenover elkaar gezet mogen worden? Of is de ET nu ineens weer wel onderdeel van moderne wetenschapsbeoefening? Zou je in dat geval eens kunnen aangeven waarom empirische wetenschappers de ET zo hardnekkig blijven onderschrijven en toepassen als de onjuistheid van de ET zo eenvoudig aangetoond kan worden?

----------


## maartenn100

Charlus, het probleem blijkt blijkbaar dat op dit forum Darwinisme en ET gelijk staan met anti-geloven.

Terwijl ET enkel gaat over het overleven van aan het milieu aangepaste mutaties.
En de mens is niet minder dier, vanuit een geneeskundige optiek, dan een dier. (kijk maar naar onze fysieke gesteldheid zou ik zeggen aan anti-ET-isten)

Men heeft van Darwin iets afschrikwekkends gemaakt, en bekampt het daarna alsof het vrijandnr. 1 is.

Darwin lijkt de vijand wel.

----------


## ronald

> Ronald, wat ik bedoel is dat het 'een andere werkelijkheid' is.
> Christenen zien het zo:
> 
> Je hebt de goddelijke openbaring in de Schrift.
> Dat is een ethische waarheid, die door mensen heilig wordt bevonden over hoe omgaan met de wereld en met andere mensen.
> 
> Je hebt de objectieve werkelijkheid, de materile atomische werkelijkheid. (fysica, chemie, biologie). Dat is een zinledige werkelijkheid, een mensloze werkelijkheid (daar de mens ook materie is in die werkelijkheid).
> 
> Beiden hebben hun beperkingen en verdienste.
> De eerste is zingevend, de tweede doet ons kunnen omgaan met de wereld en de materie in ons voordeel aan te wenden.


Ok. Het leek alsof je "Gdsverhalen" en "werkelijkheid" tegenover elkaar stelde.

"Objectieve" werkelijkheid is dan weer onduidelijk. Door getuigenis van mijn gehele volk van Gds openbaring bij Sinai is deze gebeurtenis als objectief te bestempelen. Observatie en verslaggeving is een van de wetenschappelijke bewijsvoeringen. Dat dat in een laboratorium niet is te herhalen is omdat Gd het initiatief nam.

----------


## ronald

> Ronald, je kan toch niet verwachten van andersgelovigen (christenen, ...) dat zij de Tora volgen?
> Christenen leggen andere klemtonen, maar hebben veel overeenkomsten in waar zij in het leven belang aan hechten met joden en moslims en humanisten.
> 
> 
> 
> Ten eerste bestaat er heel wat verwarring over de evolutietheorie.
> Het is bijna een synoniem voor athesme, terwijl het dat niet hoeft te zijn. 
> 
> Bacterien die afwijkende genen hebben, maar juist daardoor in een bepaald milieu (zuurstofarm bvb.) beter kunnen overleven dan andere bacterin, ontwikkelen een nieuwe 'soort'.
> ...


Ik geef alleen maar aan dat het Christendom het OT heeft overgenomen maar niet de Mondelinge leer dat veel van het OT verklaart. Zo heeft men een grote kennisachterstand. Ik heb het niet over "de Tora volgen". Dat is een geheel andere kwestie.

Voor mij is de ET helemaal niet een synoniem voor atheisme. Ik verbind die twee niet eens met elkaar. Het accent ligt op de vrijheden van wetenschap bedrijven die ET-geleerden nemen gebruikmakend van andere wetenschappen die Charlus steed aan de ET wil gelijkstellen. Makkelijk meeliften zo.
ET kennis voor de medische wetenschappelijke ontwikkeling is miniem noodzakelijk. Het is een mythe om micro- en macrozaken aan elkaar gelijk te stellen. Dat een bepaalde evolutieproces plaatsvindt wil nog niet zeggen dat je in het oneindige mag terugredeneren. Welke evolutieproces heeft "het bewustzijn" dan gemaakt tot het niveau zoals die nu is? Je mag best gaan zitten bedenken hoe dat soort processen zijn gevalueerd maar wetenschappelijk bewijs valt niet te leveren.

----------


## ronald

> Hierop is je fundamentele afkeer van de ET gebaseerd: .


Grapjas... you wish.... Het zijn gewoon speculatieve non-wetenschappelijke hypotheses.

----------


## naam

> Ok. Het leek alsof je "Gdsverhalen" en "werkelijkheid" tegenover elkaar stelde.
> 
> "Objectieve" werkelijkheid is dan weer onduidelijk. Door getuigenis van mijn gehele volk van Gds openbaring bij Sinai is deze gebeurtenis als objectief te bestempelen. Observatie en verslaggeving is een van de wetenschappelijke bewijsvoeringen. Dat dat in een laboratorium niet is te herhalen is omdat Gd het initiatief nam.


Getuigenis is geen wetenschap. Experimenten dienen herhaald te kunnen worden om te kunnen worden bewezen. Je kunt niet wetenschappelijk bewijzen dat god de aarde heeft geschapen. Het is namelijk ook niet falsifieerbaar.

----------


## ronald

> Getuigenis is geen wetenschap. Experimenten dienen herhaald te kunnen worden om te kunnen worden bewezen. Je kunt niet wetenschappelijk bewijzen dat god de aarde heeft geschapen. Het is namelijk ook niet falsifieerbaar.


Je zult mondelinge overleveringen en observaties wel niet accepteren maar ik neem aan dat je de wetenschappelijke regel dat experimenten herhaald dienen te worden wanneer het materiele zaken betreft toepast op wat ET-hypotheses allemaal beweren. Zoals ik schreef kun je Gds initiatief niet oproepen om er een herhaling van te zien. De observaties van unieke gebeurtenissen blijven echter bestaan. Natuurlijk kun je die observaties ook in twijfel trekken. Maar waar hebben we het dan nog over wanneer het over Gd gaat?

Wetenschappelijk onderzoek kunnen verdeeld worden in twee hoofdvelden: de empirische- (natuurwetenschappen (fysica, chemie , biologie en hun grensgebieden) en sociale wetenschappen( sociologie, politieke wetenschappen, culturele antropologie, economie, psychologie soms tot beiden)) en niet-empirische wetenschappen. De empirische proberen de gebeurtenissen in de wereld waarin wij leven te onderzoeken, beschrijven, verklaren en voorspellen. Hun uitspraken moeten daarom gecontroleerd worden aan de hand van de feiten van onze ervaring, en zijn alleen aanvaardbaar als ze op de juiste manier gestaafd worden door empirische gegevens. Die gegevens worden op vele verschillende manieren gekregen: door experimenten, door systematisch observeren, door mondelinge of schriftelijke enquetes, door psychologische of klinische tests, door zorgvuldig bestuderen van documenten, inscripties, munten, archeologische overblijfselen enz. Deze afhankelijkheid van empirische gegevens onderscheidt de empirische wetenschappen van de niet-empirische wetenschappen van de logica en zuivere wiskunde essentieel is., waarvan de voorstellen bewezen worden zonder dat verwijzing naar empirische bevindingen.

----------


## naam

> Je zult mondelinge overleveringen en observaties wel niet accepteren maar ik neem aan dat je de wetenschappelijke regel dat experimenten herhaald dienen te worden wanneer het materiele zaken betreft toepast op wat ET-hypotheses allemaal beweren. Zoals ik schreef kun je Gds initiatief niet oproepen om er een herhaling van te zien. De observaties van unieke gebeurtenissen blijven echter bestaan. Natuurlijk kun je die observaties ook in twijfel trekken. Maar waar hebben we het dan nog over wanneer het over Gd gaat?


Inderdaad, waar hebben we het over.




> Wetenschappelijk onderzoek kunnen verdeeld worden in twee hoofdvelden: de empirische- (natuurwetenschappen (fysica, chemie , biologie en hun grensgebieden) en sociale wetenschappen( sociologie, politieke wetenschappen, culturele antropologie, economie, psychologie soms tot beiden)) en niet-empirische wetenschappen. De empirische proberen de gebeurtenissen in de wereld waarin wij leven te onderzoeken, beschrijven, verklaren en voorspellen. Hun uitspraken moeten daarom gecontroleerd worden aan de hand van de feiten van onze ervaring, en zijn alleen aanvaardbaar als ze op de juiste manier gestaafd worden door empirische gegevens. Die gegevens worden op vele verschillende manieren gekregen: door experimenten, door systematisch observeren, door mondelinge of schriftelijke enquetes, door psychologische of klinische tests, door zorgvuldig bestuderen van documenten, inscripties, munten, archeologische overblijfselen enz. Deze afhankelijkheid van empirische gegevens onderscheidt de empirische wetenschappen van de niet-empirische wetenschappen van de logica en zuivere wiskunde essentieel is., waarvan de voorstellen bewezen worden zonder dat verwijzing naar empirische bevindingen.


Dat weet ik, maar wat wil je ermee zeggen.

Je beschijft hier overigens de ET als zijnde een theorie die empirisch getoetst kan worden en ook in de praktijk zo getoetst wordt. 
Er kan dus ook uitkomen dat de theorie niet klopt indien er bewijs wordt gevonden dat de ET tegenspreekt. De conclusie dat de ET niet klopt is in ieder geval aanvechtbaar. Ook mensen die op dit moment denken dat de ET klopt, zullen bij bewijs dat het tegendeel aangeeft de ET laten vervallen als theorie en daar een nieuwe voor in de plaats brengen.


Het feit of god bestaat kan niet empirisch getoetst worden. De uitslag staat al vast. 
Er kan volgens jou geen bewijs worden gevonden dat de theorie dat god bestaat, ontkracht. Jij zal nooit kunnen toegeven dat er een andere theorie is over hoe de aarde is ontstaan, dan door de schepping van god. 

Wetenschap houdt in dat door nieuwe inzichten stellingen, theorien en wetten ook veranderd kan worden. Niets staat dus vast, ook de ET niet.

----------


## Hawa

Ronald heeft inderdaad weinig op met wetenschap, hoewel hij wel steeds wetenschappelijk probeert te klinken. Hij is dan ook een echte godsdienstfanaat met een enorm bord voor zijn kop. Hij denkt bijvoorbeeld nog steeds dat de aarde niet ouder kan zijn dan 6000 jaar en dat geleerden die iets anders beweren de kluit 'belazeren'. Dat denkt hij echt.

De dinoos zijn al miljoenen jaren oud, en wel van vijftig meter lang, die aten kiloos aan planten op. Hoe is het mogelijk!
Was de mens er toen ook al?

Als de mens van de apen afstamt zou kunnen. Maar de mens heeft meer met de zeedieren. Er zijn vissen die op aarde kunnen leven,enige tijd dus, die hebben geen kieuwen maar meer ons long-systeem.
Is de mens ook niet uniek om bevoorbeeld bijna een half uur onder water te verblijven, zonderzuurstof masker...(alleen al door uitschakeling in je lichaam te doen bewerkstelligen,volledige concentratie op ademhaling, en long inhoudt.

Maar de Apen zijn meer sociale dieren dan de mens is.

Kijk! Ronald zegt wat hij zegt te denken, vanuit de Thora, maar de Thora is ook weer de bijbel, en ook weer de koran.

De Apen lezen die boeken niet. Zijn ook niet met wetenschap bezig. Alleen de wetenschap gebruik de Apen en iedereen, om aan de weet te komen hoe het nu echt zit.

Vandaag op het nieuws, dat gekloonde dieren het niet lang volhouden, die zijn aan sterfte onderhevig, die houden het niet lang uit.

Alles wat op de wereld rond loopt, loopt er niet voor niets....

Mischien heeft Ronald daar wel weer gelijk in, dat die verhalen uit de Thora, ook van de mensen kwamen, die ook wel weten, waar Abraham de Mosterd vandaan haalt.

Maar de macht en de politiek hebben deze heilige boeken misbruikt, en dat doen ze dus nog steeds.
Het hemd is nader dan de rok, en men denkt tot hier, en niet verder.....

Ik woon in de stad, en zie een prachtige libelle rondvliegen. Ik denk. Ze komt echt wel in mijn tuintje. En ja hoor ze lifte in de rozenstruik. Mooi he!
En die dikke regenworm die ik in mijn handen had, was ook al zo kolossaal aan vorm en gewicht. Mijn tuin is gewoon bio. Veel rot hout, veel stenen,beetje de midas dekkers tuin in evenwicht.
Als je naar een libelle kijkt en haar vergroot schrik je je rot.
Die kop alleen al.
Al die insecten in vergrotingen zijn de aliens.
De helicopter is afgekeken van de insecten, zoals de libelle etc.
De meeste mensen zijn bang voor insecten, ze kunnen daar niks mee, verdelgen dus wel weer, ook zo bizar.
Je kan ze eten, veel proteine, veel eiwitten, super gezond.
Vooral de sprinkhanen zijn een lekkernij.
Maar men slacht liever de heilige koe, of het heilige varken en de schaap.
Al die ziektes die daar uit voortkomen neemt men op de koop toe.
De BSE, of de ziekte van jacobs kruezveld, of de kreupel ziekte, en de mond en klauw zeer....De melk vergaat van de hormonen, ook zo iets....
Men gooit liever de tuin vol met beton....de mensen zijn dom en blijven dus dom....(sommige niet hoor) :jumping:

----------


## Charlus

Mijn posting:



> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door ronald
> 
> 
> <...>De ET staat totaal buiten het verhaal van Tora of geloof omdat het de ontwikkeling van de wereld tracht te verklaren binnen het materiele. Ik stel Tora en de ET niet naast noch tegenover elkaar. Ik stel vragen van wetenschapsfilosofische aard en kom tot de conclussie dat de ET een hypothese is dat gebaseerd is op speculaties. Veel te gemakkelijk wordt speculaties gepromoveerd tot "feiten". Wat is dat voor een gemakzucht?<...>
> 
> 
> Je kunt het gewoon niet hebben dat alle empirische wetenschappers de ET onderschrijven en toepassen terwijl de ET strijdig is met je hokuspokusboek, zo simpel is dat. Dacht je werkelijk dat als de ET in wetenschappelijk opzicht onbruikbaar is, hij niet allang zou zijn verworpen? Waarom blijf je zo als een idioot volhouden dat je afkeer van de ET niet wordt ingegeven door ressentiment vanuit je geloof?
> 
> 
> ...


Je reaktie:



> Grapjas... you wish.... Het zijn gewoon speculatieve non-wetenschappelijke hypotheses.


Een beetje mager. Probeer voor de afwisseling eens puntgewijs reageren. Met name mbt. de in vet weergegeven tekst ben ik nieuwsgierig naar je visie.

----------


## Hawa

Hoe we op de wereld zijn gekomen weet nog geen kip.

Godsdiensten hebben veel mensen over de kling gejaagt.....
maar de wetenschap dus ook.....

Die atoombom die op Hirochima en Nagasaki is gegooid, is toch ook ontworpen door mensen met een geloof?

Ik snap het gekissebis niet tussen wetenschap en godsdienst.

Er zijn altijd gekken op deze wereld, die willen alles maar als wetenschappelijk hanteren, met alle gevolgen vandien. Zoals de wapenwedloop, waar ook Bush aan mee doet, hij is toch ook een christen.....

En de pillen industrie..De Fharmacie.......is die ook verbonden met een geloof, naar beter......

En de moslims zijn ook al geen haar beter......die smijten ook met geld......en doen ook nog aan halal hypoteken,ook zo bizar....

Als je naar Saoedie-Arabie kijkt zijn die ook door de wetenschap getroffen, hoe ze grote aircoos bouwen voor de pelgrims industrie...
Hoe elk jaar pelgrims vertrapt worden in grote hordes......
De Kaaba aanraken lukt enkelen, de sterksten.....
De zwakkeren moeten dus uitkijken, om niet de dood te vinden in dit spectakel....
En de vrouwen zijn altijd wel de dupe, als die sluier wel goed zit....

Als je ondezoek wilt doen, ben je afhankelijk van de industrieeen, die bepalen...
Vroeger was dat wel even anders..

Wetenschap en religie kunnen niet gescheiden worden, omdat de een nog hypocrieter is dan de ander....
Het volk moet weten....en leren.....
Het volk wordt van de domme gehouden in onwetenheid....
Zowel in wetenschap(zoals de pillen industrie) en ook in die godsdienst fanatici, die haaks op elkaar slaan.
Kinderen kunnen zelfstandig denken, maar later wordt dit er uit geslagen....
Of op de school, of door de ouders, of nog erger op hun werk....
Of nog erger in hun relatie........

Wetenschap heeft zich toegankelijk gemaakt om naar de maan en planeet mars te gaan.
Kern energie kan voor energie bron, maar ook voor die bom.
Aids kan gerempt worden.....
Kanker bestreden.....
Het menselijke leven kan langer en langer uitgesteld worden....
Kinder dood naar de helft.....
Verjongingen in amputatie en liften van de borsten en de volle heup is waardevol geworden aan leven....
Maar het weten en kunnen weten is er niet.....
Het is toch je eigen computer, je hersenen die het zijn.....de denk motor....
De alles weter....de gek maniak......
Zowel in het geloof als in de wetenschap worden groffe fouten gemaakt....
Als je denkvermogen zo ver is, om het af te gaan schudden, aan die hersenspinsels, waar je ooit in meegaat....Dan is het te ver...
Wir haben es nicht gewusst!!
Ja! Dan hebben we het niet geweten.
Nou die holocaust, die genocide, of wat dan ook, is ook wetenschap, samen met religie....
Maar staat dat dat in heilige schriften, zoals de bijbel, de thora en de koran...
Boedha en hindoe, en humanisme,of in geloof aan atheisme?
Het is de macht...Het geld......De materie dus.....
Ook wetenschap....Geen geloof....
Werpe de eerste steen!

----------


## maartenn100

Hawa, je hebt overschot van gelijk. Niets is goddelijk in deze wereld en alle pogingen zijn menselijk, aards en dus feilbaar. En het is aan ons om blijvend _te geloven_ dat het beter kan en er vreedzaam naar te blijven streven met z'n allen.

----------


## Iznogoodh

> Dat Tora en wetenschap twee verschillende disciplines zijn wil nog niet zeggen dat Tora geen werkelijkheid is. Hoe kom je tot deze conclussie? Omdat je Genesis niet accepteert? 
> 
> Aangezien Iznogoodh zich alleen laat kennen in gescheld ( zo erg, dat Beheer het verwijderde) of gekwijl, laat ik hem links liggen. Nog nooit iets origineels of oprechts van hem vernomen.


Gewoon even vertellen wat er aan de hand is met Ronald.
Ronald gelooft dat de aarde niet ouder is dan 6000 jaar omdat hij heilig gelooft in een letterlijke interpretattie van zijn heilige geschriften. Dat is het uitganspunt waaraan hij alles toetst.
De wetenschap is echter tot de conclusie gekomen dat de aarde heel wat ouder moet zijn dan 6000 jaar en wel dat dat aarde miljarden jaren oud moet zijn.
In plaats van te zeggen dat de wetenschap wat hem betreft mag praten tot ze een ons weegt omdat hij zijn religieuze overtuiging nu eemaal voorrang geeft, probeert Ronald te suggereren dat hij met redelijke argumenten aan kan tonen dat de wetenschap haar werk niet goed doet. Ronald probeert rationeel te klinken. 
Hij voert daarom als argumenten aan dat de wetenschap onverantwoord extrapoleert omdat ze geen rekening houdt met wat hij 'katalyse' noemt, wat erop neer komt dat processen vroeger veel sneller verlopen zouden kunnen zijn. Met ander woorden: alles zou zich best binnen een tijdsbesek van 6000 jaar kunnen hebben afgespeeld.

Tot dusverre niets aan de hand. Hij heeft zijn argument naar voren gebracht. Maar hij heeft ook niet meer dan 1 argument en zijn redelijke verdediging blijkt slechts 1 loopgraaf diep te zijn.

Dan komt mijn simpele en voor de hand liggende tegenargument: niet alleen komen zeer veel wetenschappelijke disciplines onafhankelijk van elkaar tot de conclusie dat de aarde veel ouder moet zijn dan 6000 jaar, ze zijn zelfs in staat om op precies dezelfde uitkomst uit te komen. Het beroep op 'katalyse' is nu niet meer genoeg. Hij moet ingaan op mijn argument.

En dan gebeurt het: Ronald heeft op dat tegenargument totaal geen antwoord. Er slaan met grof geweld 220 Volt in in zijn hersenen. er volgt een mentale reset. Het argument dat ik naar voren bracht bestaat niet. Het heeft nooit bestaan. Ronald begint weer over 'katalyse', alsof er nooit iets anders werd gezegd. 

Wat hier met Ronald gebeurt is wat er zeer vaak gebeurt met iemand als hij. Het heet cognitieve dissonantie. Het tegenargument is zo bedreigend dat het niet wordt toegelaten in zijn geest.

Let erop dat Ronald probeert weg te blijven van het onzalige feit dat het enige antwoord dat hij had op een argument was om te doen alsof het niet bestond. Let erop dat hij steeds probeert te suggereren dat ik het op zijn persoon speel, terwijl ik het in werkelijkheid speel op het feit dat hij niet op een argument ingaat en hem dat ook steeds inwrijf.

----------


## maartenn100

Ja, het is een te hoge eis (psychologisch) om aspecten van het eigen geloof als 'fout' te erkennen als gevolg van wetenschap.
Bewijsbaarheid (of daarop wijzen) geldt voor hen niet. Enkel de woorden in hun boeken gelden als Waar.

En dat zou eigenlijk, voor wie in Europa leeft, niet in die mate mogen zijn. 

In Europa zou je bevindingen uit onderzoek moeten aanvaarden, elk dogma zou gecheckt moeten worden of (of niet aanvaard worden).

Het Europa van vandaag vraagt aan mensen een andere methode van kennisverwerving dan aannemen van wat staat geschreven of wat door traditie wordt doorgegeven. Voor onze voorouders gold dat wel. Zij moesten nog aanvaarden wat de priester hen zei. Vandaag de dag moet ook de priester bewijzen voorleggen of zwijgen.

Anders is er geen vooruitgang en is er onderdrukking.

Wetenschappelijke kennisverwerving gaat over: is het aanwijsbaar/bewijsbaar? Is het weerlegbaar, en indien weerlegd niet meer geldig. waarop stoelt de bewering? Klopt dat wel? Zoniet: kaf van koren scheiden.

.
Maar zoals je zegt: dat gaat niet voor gelovigen.

De dag dat Snowwhite of Ronald op dit forum zeggen "ja, mijn geloof is daarin fout, de wetenschap is op dit en dat vlak juist", maken ze een geloofscrisis door.

Een crisis die zeer diep gaat en alles wat ze doen in hun dagelijks leven in vraag stelt.

Toegeven dat hun geloof fout zit, is quasi 'haraam'.

'geloven' is een dusdanige opoffering/investering voor hen, dat men liever aan het oude verhaal blijft, dan disconformerende feiten te erkennen.

Mensen hebben het nu eenmaal moeilijk eenmaal gevormde overtuigingen in te ruilen voor nieuwe. Wanneer in een overtuiging zeer veel energie wordt gestoken (studie, gebeden, rituelen, opofferingen, emoties enz....) is deze bijna niet veranderbaar. Ook al is de nieuwe zienswijze de juiste en blijkt nu dat 'geloven' iets van vroeger was, toen mensen nog een mythisch wereldbeeld aanhingen.

En ter bescherming tegen wereldbeeldverandering wordt blijvend 'geciteerd' uit het vroegere geloof alsof het de heilige waarheid is en we geen veranderde zienswijze hebben vandaag op de wereld en hoe die werkt. 

Dus: het is onbegonnen werk een discussie te voeren over wat moderne bevindingen zijn uit wetenschap, met deze goedbedoelende, maar gelovende mensen, die geen enkel aspect van hun geloof eerlijk willen in vraag stellen.

----------


## ronald

> Ja, het is een te hoge eis (psychologisch) om aspecten van het eigen geloof als 'fout' te erkennen als gevolg van wetenschap.
> Bewijsbaarheid (of daarop wijzen) geldt voor hen niet. Enkel de woorden in hun boeken gelden als Waar.
> 
> En dat zou eigenlijk, voor wie in Europa leeft, niet in die mate mogen zijn. 
> 
> In Europa zou je bevindingen uit onderzoek moeten aanvaarden, elk dogma zou gecheckt moeten worden of (of niet aanvaard worden).
> 
> Het Europa van vandaag vraagt aan mensen een andere methode van kennisverwerving dan aannemen van wat staat geschreven of wat door traditie wordt doorgegeven. Voor onze voorouders gold dat wel. Zij moesten nog aanvaarden wat de priester hen zei. Vandaag de dag moet ook de priester bewijzen voorleggen of zwijgen.
> 
> ...


Je klinkt wel heel grappig. Geloof en wetenschap zijn twee verschillende disciplines waar geen verzoening tussen mogelijk is. De een weet zich beperkt binnen de materie. Sommigen nemen de wetenschappelijke spelregels niet zo nauw en speculeren tot en met en de andere staat in eerste instantie boven de natuur omdat het over het Gddelijke heeft waarin de natuur "slechts" edoch zeer essentieel deel van is.
En toch probeer je weer "iets" te zeggen over "aanvaarden", "erkennen" als gevolg van de wetenschap terwijl dat deel uit maakt van mijn beroep om maar die ET en diens uitleg van het ontstaan van het leven door onze strot te drukken. Zeer lachwekkend. De ET is achtergrondmuziek, een en al speculaties dat probeert mee te liften met verschillende micro-wetenschappelijke theorieen. Heeft totaal niets met geloof te maken. Waarom haal je voor je gelijk te halen steeds het geloof erbij?
"Wetenschap" strikt genomen betekent "kennis" terwijl geen enkele speculatie kennis te noemen is in de strikte betekenis van het woord.
"Wetenschappelijke speculaties" zijn eigenlijk niet met elkaar te rijmen. Want "wetenschap" strikt genomen betekent "kennis" terwijl geen enkele speculatie kennis te noemen is in de strikte betekenis van het woord. Op zijn best kan wetenschap alleen spreken in termen van theorien afgeleid van bepaalde feiten en toegepast in het gebied van het onbekende. Wanneer geef je eens eerlijk toe dat speculatie geen wetenschap is? Ben je behekst of zo? Om dit te concluderen heb je niets vanuit de Bijbel of Koran nodig.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Geloof en wetenschap zijn twee verschillende disciplines waar geen verzoening tussen mogelijk is. De een weet zich beperkt binnen de materie.<...>


Wonderlijk dan dat je de aan het geloof ontleende maximale ouderdom van de aarde van toepassing verklaart op de fysische werkelijkheid (= onderzoeksterrein van de wetenschap). Ineens gaat het door jou genoemde onderscheid in rook op.



> <...>En toch probeer je weer "iets" te zeggen over "aanvaarden", "erkennen" als gevolg van de wetenschap terwijl dat deel uit maakt van mijn beroep om maar die ET en diens uitleg van het ontstaan van het leven door onze strot te drukken.<...>


De ET biedt geen uitleg over het ontstaan van het leven. Deze niet bestaande uitleg wordt dus ook niet bij "ons" door de strot gedrukt. Ik zie dat je opnamevermogen van nieuwe informatie nihil is. Alsof je je ene voet aan de grond hebt vastgespijkerd en dientengevolge in cirkeltjes rondrent. Een aardige definitie van geloofsfanaten, bedenk ik mij ineens.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Ben je behekst of zo?


Uiteraard is hij dat en gehersenspoeld door de gevestigde orde.

----------


## Charlus

> Ben je behekst of zo?
> 
> 
> Uiteraard is hij dat en gehersenspoeld door de gevestigde orde.


Jij bent behept met de misvatting dat Ronald en jij op dezelfde golflengte zitten.
Leg eens uit waarom alle empirische wetenschappers de ET onderschrijven en toepassen. De ET wordt om. gebruikt bij de exploratie van aardolie, en ook als verklaring voor het ontstaan van stabiele mutaties bij bacteriestammen. Hierdoor kan men antibiotica ontwikkelen. Wanneer een wetenschappelijke theorie de werkelijkheid (vwb. flora en fauna doel ik dan bv. op soortenrijkdom en gedrag van dieren) bevredigend verklaart en zelfs kan voorspellen, is dat een zeer sterke indicatie dat de theorie klopt, iig. in grote lijnen.

----------


## Snowwhite

Snowwhite is niet primitief nog zijn ander landen primitief. Spreek je uit tegen deze racistische opmerking en kom terug van de camping.

Zo niet:

Dit is een automatisch gegenereerd bericht. Snowwhite is niet in staat om te spreken.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Snowwhite
> ...


Dat is geen inhoudelijke reaktie. Probeer het nog eens.



> Ben je behekst of zo?
> 
> 
> Uiteraard is hij dat en gehersenspoeld door de gevestigde orde.


Jij bent behept met de misvatting dat Ronald en jij op dezelfde golflengte zitten.
Leg eens uit waarom alle empirische wetenschappers de ET onderschrijven en toepassen. De ET wordt om. gebruikt bij de exploratie van aardolie, en ook als verklaring voor het ontstaan van stabiele mutaties bij bacteriestammen. Hierdoor kan men antibiotica ontwikkelen. Wanneer een wetenschappelijke theorie de werkelijkheid (vwb. flora en fauna doel ik dan bv. op soortenrijkdom en gedrag van dieren) bevredigend verklaart en zelfs kan voorspellen, is dat een zeer sterke indicatie dat de theorie klopt, iig. in grote lijnen.

----------


## Snowwhite

Snowwhite is niet primitief nog zijn ander landen primitief. Spreek je uit tegen deze racistische opmerking en kom terug van de camping.

Zo niet:

Dit is een automatisch gegenereerd bericht. Snowwhite is niet in staat om te spreken.

----------


## Charlus

> Snowwhite is niet primitief nog zijn ander landen primitief. Spreek je uit tegen deze racistische opmerking en kom terug van de camping.
> 
> Zo niet:
> 
> Dit is een automatisch gegenereerd bericht. Snowwhite is niet in staat om te spreken.


Waarom maak je die tekst niet tot je handtekening? Iedereen die je posts leest en wil reageren, heel begrijpelijk want ze zijn nu eenmaal geweldig, moet zich uitspreken voordat jij evt. tot respons overgaat. Een soort disclaimer.

----------


## Thermopylae

Vorig jaar heb ik al eens de uitspraak van Ronald dat de Isralieten getuigen zijn geweest dat Mozes door God op de berg Sinai is geroepen, en niet alleen de Wet heeft ontvangen, maar ook de nodige uitleg over Gods wil.
Reden: uit Genesis blijkt dat het volk – angstig over het gebeuren – ver van de berg bleef, en steeds weer vroeg als Mozes naar beneden was geklommen, hen de boodschap van God te geven. Maar vooral ook, omdat buiten de bijbel Mozes nergens wordt genoemd. Zelfs niet in Egyptische bronnen, terwijl hij toch aan het hof van de Farao werd opgevoed. Opvallend ook, waar in de bijbelse verhalen steeds pijnlijk nauwkeurig de hoofdrolspelers bij de naam worden genoemd, en de stad waar het zich afspeelde, in het geval van Mozes wordt geen naam van deze Farao gegeven!

Nu kreeg ik een interessant boek in handen, “de bijbel als mythe”.
De schrijvers Israel Finkenstein en Neil Asher Silberman, zijn respectievelijk hoogleraar archeologie aan de universiteit van Tel Aviv, en historicus en archeoloog, opgeleid aan de Hebreeuwse universiteit van Jeruzalem, met specialisme archeologie van het nabije oosten.
Begonnen als onderzoek om de bijbel te steunen, kwamen zij steeds meer tot de conclusie, dat er heel veel van hetgeen in de bijbel is geschreven niet klopt.

Niet alleen blijken de verhalen van de 3 aartsvaders Abraham, Izaak en Jacob volstrekt niet te kloppen met de feiten, ook het verhaal van de uittocht onder leiding van Mozes klopt van geen kant. 

Het exodusverhaal, moet volgens de schrijvers worden gezien in het perspectief van de droom van de jonge koning Josia te komen tot een n groot koninkrijk Isral, toen het Assyrische rijk begon in te storten, en de Assyriers zich terugtrokken uit Kanaan. Het exodus verhaal was bedoeld, als politiek middel, en een soort moreleopwekking, kijk wat we kunnen bereiken als we samenwerken, maar ook het volk te overtuigen, God is met ons! In Jozua gaat de propaganda verder. De dappere en slimme Josia verslaat de ene na de andere stadstaat, ondanks dat het sterke tegenstanders zijn, met geduchte ommuurde steden. Zie de enorme vesting Jericho, even op de hoorn blazen, en daar gaan de muren.
Het onderzoek laat echter totaal iets anders zien. Uit opgravingen weet men, dat die z.g. geduchte steden, in de tijd van Josia dun bevolkte kleine plaatsen waren, zonder enige ommuring! Bovendien, op dat moment hadden de Egyptenaren het gebied al onder controle, en hadden in het gebied enkele sterke garnizoenen gelegerd om de Isralieten onder de duim houden, hetgeen nadrukkelijk wordt verzwegen in Jozua. Uit de achieven van Tel el-Amarna weten we veel van de plaatselijke Egyptische commandanten, hoe de situatie toen ter plaatse was; geen enkel bericht van veroveringen van Josia van andere stadstaten! Zoals de schrijvers ook stellen, bovendien zou Egypte nooit hebben toegestaan, dat Isralieten problemen in het gebied zouden hebben gemaakt, door andere stadstaten te veroveren/verwoesten.
Maar er is nog een andere reden dat het verhaal van de na 40 jaar in de woestijn rondgezworven Isralieten o.l.v. Mozes, Kanaan zouden hebben veroverd, niet klopt.
Men heeft veel documenten opgegraven uit de archieven van Tel el-Amarna.
Correspondentie met en rapporten van ambtenaren en legerleiders. Daaruit blijkt, dat nadat in een verder verleden, de Egyptenaren grote problemen hadden gehad met de Hyksos die vanuit het oosten Egypte waren binnengedrongen, men langs de oostgrens een gordel van vestingen had aangelegd, om volken vanuit oosten tegen te houden.
Pijnlijk nauwkeurig worden in de gevonden documenten aangegeven, alles dat lijkt op binnendringen van groepen mensen in Egypte, maar in feite van alle bewegingen van groepen mensen die deze vestingen wilden passeren. Nergens blijkt dat er een grote groep Isralieten – volgens Ronald miljoenen – Egypte uit zijn gegaan!
Maar ook in geen enkele ander bron in Egypte wordt melding gemaakt, van een grote groep slaven die Egypte uit zijn gevlucht. Toch moet – als dit zou zijn gebeurd – dat een enorme indruk hebben gemaakt in Egypte! Zie de slavenopstand onder Spartacus in het Romeinse rijk, daar weten we alles van, omdat de Romeinen daar natuurlijk veel over hebben geschreven.

Overigens ook die verhalen – tijden en plaatsen - over de Aartsvaders, Abraham, Izaak, Jacob, kloppen niet met hetgeen is gevonden in de bodem en aan de hand van gevonden geschriften. De schrijvers stellen m.b.t. daartoe, die verhalen zijn ook een samenweefsel van verspreide oorsprongstradities in dienst van een 7e eeuwse nationale weder opleving van Juda.

In dat kader heb ik vorig jaar Ronald ook gewezen op koning Sargon van Akkad. Die werd na zijn geboorte in een mandje in de rivier gezet, en kwam bij het hof van de koning terecht. Laat dit verhaal toevallig heel veel lijken op de geschiedenis van Mozes, maar het speelde wel eerder. Bovendien hebben de Isralieten ook in ballingschap in het gebied gezeten waar dit verhaal speelt, gebied tussen de Eufraat en de Tigris.
Dus waarschijnlijk is dat verhaal van Mozes daarop gent.

----------


## Rourchid

> "Wetenschap" strikt genomen betekent "kennis" terwijl geen enkele speculatie kennis te noemen is in de strikte betekenis van het woord.
> "Wetenschappelijke speculaties" zijn eigenlijk niet met elkaar te rijmen. Want "wetenschap" strikt genomen betekent "kennis" terwijl geen enkele speculatie kennis te noemen is in de strikte betekenis van het woord. Op zijn best kan wetenschap alleen spreken in termen van theorien afgeleid van bepaalde feiten en toegepast in het gebied van het onbekende. Wanneer geef je eens eerlijk toe dat speculatie geen wetenschap is?


En van de principes van het postmodernisme bestaat uit de aanname dat kennis een gevaarlijk iets is. Kennis leidt tot onderdrukking en terreur, zo luidde de onderliggende boodschap toen Jean-Francois Lyotard in 1979 het Cartesiaanse subject verbond met de terreur van het communisme in onder andere Boedapest en Praag. Niet alleen haalde Lyotard hiermee zwaar uit naar het idee dat n individu vanuit n punt de hele wereld kan overzien en kennen, ook plaatste hij een bom onder het geloof in het bestaan van een absolute waarheid. Met deze subversieve stelling plaatste hij ook grote vraagtekens achter de rol en de taak van intellectuelen. Vaak wordt er vergeten dat Lyotard zijn boek over de postmoderne toestand in 1979 was begonnen als een studie naar de toestand van kennis aan het einde van de jaren zeventig van de vorige eeuw. Zijn conclusie: kennis is gevaarlijk. Bijgevolg is het moderne project, dat geheel en al geworteld is in het streven naar waarheid als wapen tegen onwetendheid, onderdrukking en tirannie, aan zijn einde gekomen. Immers, indien kennis dan toch zo een gevaarlijk goedje is, wie zal het dan nog in zijn hoofd halen om het na te streven? Het moderne project kan dus maar beter de kast in.

Uiteraard schuilt er binnen het betoog van Lyotard een grond van waarheid . Kennisaanspraken hebben in het verleden geleid tot totalitarisme en terreur. Dat werd jaren eerder reeds aangehaald door Karl Popper in zijn boek _The Open Society and Its Enemies_ toen hij het Platonische streven naar absolute waarheid beschreef als de wortel van het kwaad die, via een intellectuele ontwikkeling van vele eeuwen, zou leiden tot de totalitaire regimes aan het begin van de twintigste eeuw. Mensen die er van overtuigd geraken dat ze de absolute waarheid in pacht hebben gebruiken geweld en terreur om hun doel te bereiken. Is het immers niet onzinnig om te luisteren naar de afwijkende meningen van anderen, indien jij, de filosoofkoning, weet hoe alles in elkaar zit? Omdat Stalin goed had begrepen hoe de loop van de geschiedenis er uitzag had hij toch het recht om miljoenen mensen de dood in te jagen om alles een beetje sneller te laten verlopen? Quod non.

Kennis en het streven naar waarheid hebben dus wel degelijk geleid tot onnoemelijk veel leed. In de vorm van Auschwitz is het zelfs zo dat de meest barbaarse passage van de moderne geschiedenis het gevolg is van een rationeel streven naar een utopie. In dit geval de uitroeiing van het Europese Jodendom en het raszuiver maken van de Duitsers. Bovendien kan de organisatie van de Jodenuitroeiing zelf ook worden beschreven als een zuiver rationeel proces. Deze theorie wordt het sterkste uitgewerkt door Zygmunt Bauman in zijn boek over de Holocaust waarin hij zonder dralen de moderniteit aanwijst als de oorzaak voor de poging tot uitroeien van het Europese Jodendom door de nazis.

Bron : http://www.filosofieblog.nl/?p=91

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Mensen die er van overtuigd geraken dat ze de absolute waarheid in pacht hebben gebruiken geweld en terreur om hun doel te bereiken. Is het immers niet onzinnig om te luisteren naar de afwijkende meningen van anderen, indien jij, de filosoofkoning, weet hoe alles in elkaar zit?<...>


Nou Rourchid, Ronald, Snowwhite en alle andere relifanaten, die kunnen jullie in de zak steken. Wellicht daarnaast een verklaring voor het recente postgedrag van Snowwhite en Ait2. 
Goed gezegd, Rourchid. Huh? Rourchid?

----------


## Hawa

Ja het heilige Jeruzalem. Al die fanatici maken ook misbruik van de heilige stad Jeruzalem....Zo ook,zie gisteren die docu over de Gay-Parade in Jeruzalem,op de VPRO-t.v.
Homoseksueel is nog steeds taboe.
Verwensingen des temeer. In bedreigingen en rotte brieven en e-mail berichten.
Zelfs de palestijnen worden bedreigt door de hamas en worden het land uit geflikkerd, of nog erger moeten sterven als een martelaar,een jihadi.
De ortherdoxe honden en vooral die honden vanuit Amerika kunnen de boel behoorlijk manipuleren,die zijn dus anti-homoseksueel.
Ik noem ze honden omdat zij dit ook dus doen.....
Het letterlijk opvolgen van die geschreven boeken, en de heilige stad misbruiken door hun zogenaamde heilge spreuken leiden nergens naar toe.
Ze kweken alleen maar haat,ze prediken alleen maar haat, ze doen niks aan de liefde en niet aan geborgenheid,ze volgen de teksten nieteens op wat Jezus heeft gezegt en voor Mohammed al niet...Vrede zij met hun.
De ortherdoxe mannen maken alleen maar kinderen, bidden de hele dag,het zijn de geweldadige machoos....Vrouwen tellen niet eens mee. Het paradijs ligt aan de voeten van de vrouwen.
Als je homoseksueel bent, vraag je daar niet om, je bent het gewoon...
Daar kan geen bijbelse spreuk, of soera tekst,of een thora tekst aan verhelpen.
Alleen die teksten: vergevingsgezindt zijn, tolerant, liefdevol, geen kwaadsprekerijen, sociaal zijn etc....Uiteindelijk is het geloof gewoon revolutiionair......Maar het christendom,moslims en de joden zijn een stelletje ortherdoxe zielen die alle vernieuwingen tegengaan....
Het dogmatische gezeik maakt de mensen dom....
En de mensen willen blijkbaar dom blijven....
Jeruzalem is een stad voor iedereen........
De Joden maken misbruik daarvan en de moslims dus ook....
En de christenen wakkeren het orderdoxe vuurtje wel eventjes aan met hun hypocriete stellingen.....
Maar vooral de Amerikaanse Joden die in Israel wonen voor een Appel en een Ei, dat zijn de hypocrieten, die zijn daar nieteens geboren en getogen.
De Russiche Joden zijn ook zo hypocriet als het maar kan, die discrimineren weer die joden b.v. uit Ethiopie. Groot Rijk. OOk nog voormalig christelijke rijk.
Is Mozes ook niet getrouwd met een Ethiopische prinses, en Paulus dan?
Ethiopie houdt ook Jeruzalem als heilige plaats voor bedevaart...
Zo ook Moahmmed zijn kibla (bidplaats naar Jeruzalem) en daarna Mekka maakte.
Wat een zwijnenstal was Jerzuzalem dan wel....in die jaren, lang geleden......
Hoe hebben de joden de Palestijnen wel niet in genocide gebracht.....
En die zitten nog steeds op de troon der machten.....
De Amerikaanse lobby is zeer groot, en wil geen compromissen met de palestijnen, want die bestaan dus echter nieteens.
Al die ortherdoxen die zijn het gevaar voor de vrede, zowel de ortherdoxe Palesijnen,die het wahabisme vertegenwoordigen,of die andere doedelzakken in Israel...Ja God is Groot...De allerziende! 
Maar die mensen zijn de bedweters, de krompraters, de slechterikken, de echte nazies,zoals Hitler dus ook was.....Heil!

----------


## Rourchid

> Reden: uit Genesis blijkt dat het volk  angstig over het gebeuren  ver van de berg bleef, en steeds weer vroeg als Mozes naar beneden was geklommen, hen de boodschap van God te geven.


Exodus 19:16 (& Exodus 20:18)

----------


## Rourchid

> Is Mozes ook niet getrouwd met een Ethiopische prinses, en Paulus dan?


Numeri 12
1 - Mirjam nu sprak en Aron tegen Mozes ter oorzake der vrouw, der Cushitische, die hij genomen had; want hij had een Cushitische ter vrouw genomen.

----------


## mark61

> En van de principes van het postmodernisme bestaat uit de aanname dat kennis een gevaarlijk iets is. Kennis leidt tot onderdrukking en terreur,


Een heel dom stukje. Wie heeft dat geschreven? 

Kennis en terreur hebben werkelijk niets met elkaar te maken. Terreur komt uiteindelijk voort uit onmacht, dat lijkt me wel duidelijk. Het verlangen het leven van alle mensen te beheersen, zelfs hun gedachten, maar dat lukt natuurlijk nooit, tenzij je ze afmaakt. Fysieke onderwerping gaat nog wel, maar alle mensen een bepaald ding laten denken nooit.

Wetenschappelijke 'kennis' heeft bovendien niets van doen met totalitaire > religieuze 'kennis'. Religieuze / totalitaire kennis is absoluut, gaat over iets oncontroleerbaars, en alleen het gezag van de 'houder' ervan maakt het waar. Zulke 'absolute waarheid' komt simpelweg uit de loop van een geweer, of van de brandstapel in vroeger tijden.

Wetenschappelijke 'kennis' is een _voorlopig adequate_ beschrijving van de fysieke werkelijkheid, de empirie, die voor iedereen controleerbaar is en altijd falsifieerbaar als er een adequater model wordt bedacht, en heeft met 'absolute waarheid' niets van doen. Dit soort kennis wordt bovendien niet _at gunpoint_ door de strot geramd, zoals de woestijnreligieuze en communistische of fascistische 'waarheid'.

Het interesseerde Stalin, Hitler of Mao natuurlijk geen ruk of zij de waarheid in pacht hadden; ze wilden macht, en verkregen macht. Ideologie of geen ideologie.

----------


## mark61

> Snowwhite is niet primitief nog zijn ander landen primitief. Spreek je uit tegen deze racistische opmerking en kom terug van de camping.
> 
> Zo niet:
> 
> Dit is een automatisch gegenereerd bericht. Snowwhite is niet in staat om te spreken.


Ik dacht wel dat ze net geleerd had het woord 'noch' te spellen. So much voor het lerend vermogen van deze androde.

----------


## mark61

> Jij bent behept met de misvatting dat Ronald en jij op dezelfde golflengte zitten.
> Leg eens uit waarom alle empirische wetenschappers de ET onderschrijven en toepassen. De ET wordt om. gebruikt bij de exploratie van aardolie,


Tis heel simpel: zonder voldoende aardolie geen betaalbare pc's. Eigenlijk zou op elke pc moeten staan: gebruik van dit apparaat vooronderstelt acceptatie van de ET  :hihi: 

Alle B-wetenschappen vormen samen een logisch samenhangend geheel. De ET niet accepteren op niet-wetenschappelijke gronden betekent dat je ook de wetenschappen niet accepteert die hebben geleid tot de ontwikkeling van pc's en het internet. Wetenschap is geen grabbelton met correcte en incorrecte onderdelen.

Dusse, of de ET klopt of Snow en haar vriendjes zitten niet op een toetsenbord te rammen van een pc met toegang tot het internet  :cheefbek:

----------


## mark61

> Nou Rourchid, Ronald, Snowwhite en alle andere relifanaten, die kunnen jullie in de zak steken. Wellicht daarnaast een verklaring voor het recente postgedrag van Snowwhite en Ait2. 
> Goed gezegd, Rourchid. Huh? Rourchid?


 :hihi:  Vervreemdende gewaarwording inderdaad.

----------


## maartenn100

Dat is inderdaad fout wat Rourchid schrijft.
Kennis over de wereld, zorgt ervoor dat je beter met die wereld omkan. Andere mensen de juiste kennis ontzeggen, is mensen dom houden. Vaak met de bedoeling hen te gaan zeggen wat ze moeten doen en hen vanalles wijs te maken.

Wat Rourchid zegt is dus misleidend.

----------


## ronald

> Wonderlijk dan dat je de aan het geloof ontleende maximale ouderdom van de aarde van toepassing verklaart op de fysische werkelijkheid (= onderzoeksterrein van de wetenschap). Ineens gaat het door jou genoemde onderscheid in rook op.
> 
> De ET biedt geen uitleg over het ontstaan van het leven. Deze niet bestaande uitleg wordt dus ook niet bij "ons" door de strot gedrukt. Ik zie dat je opnamevermogen van nieuwe informatie nihil is. Alsof je je ene voet aan de grond hebt vastgespijkerd en dientengevolge in cirkeltjes rondrent. Een aardige definitie van geloofsfanaten, bedenk ik mij ineens.


Op zich kan jij geen enkel facet van wat er in de Tora staat weerleggen dan alleen een suggestieve hypothese er naast te leggen die zelf mank gaat volgen haar eigen regels. Heeft de schepping van de wereld niets met de fysische werkelijkheid te maken? Snap je het nog niet? Het zijn de disciplines die totaal anders zijn.

Je weet donders goed dat het verhaal over het ontstaan van het leven en passant erbij is genomen. Lekker schuilen achter zogenaamde stiktheid.

----------


## ronald

> Jij bent behept met de misvatting dat Ronald en jij op dezelfde golflengte zitten.
> Leg eens uit waarom alle empirische wetenschappers de ET onderschrijven en toepassen. De ET wordt om. gebruikt bij de exploratie van aardolie, en ook als verklaring voor het ontstaan van stabiele mutaties bij bacteriestammen. Hierdoor kan men antibiotica ontwikkelen. Wanneer een wetenschappelijke theorie de werkelijkheid (vwb. flora en fauna doel ik dan bv. op soortenrijkdom en gedrag van dieren) bevredigend verklaart en zelfs kan voorspellen, is dat een zeer sterke indicatie dat de theorie klopt, iig. in grote lijnen.


Dat hoeft Snowwhite niet te doen omdat jij je dat indenkt en het een grote leugen is.

----------


## mark61

> Op zich kan jij geen enkel facet van wat er in de Tora staat weerleggen dan alleen een suggestieve hypothese er naast te leggen die zelf mank gaat volgen haar eigen regels.


Nee, dat is een denkfout. Die suggestieve hypothese is net zo waar als jouw suggestieve Torahypothese. Jij hebt dan dus een probleem, niet Charlus.




> Heeft de schepping van de wereld niets met de fysische werkelijkheid te maken?


In zoverre dat gelovigen zich het recht toeigenen zowel over de metafysica als over de fysica 'bindende' uitspraken te doen, waar ze dat recht aan niet-gelovigen ontzeggen. Maar misschien is dit te moeilijk voor je. Knap eigenaardig is het wel.




> Snap je het nog niet? Het zijn de disciplines die totaal anders zijn.


Dat probeer ik jou al een paar jaar duidelijk te maken. Maar jij vindt dat godsdienst wel over de empirie mag praten, maar niet-godsdienst niet over god. Dat is op zijn minst niet eerlijk, maar eigenlijk gewoon flauwekul.




> Je weet donders goed dat het verhaal over het ontstaan van het leven en passant erbij is genomen. Lekker schuilen achter zogenaamde stiktheid.


Absoluut geklets. ET en theorien over het ontstaan van het leven hebben NIETS met elkaar te maken, anders dan dat beide theorien binnen het wetenschappelijke discours vallen. De 'taal' waarmee erover gepraat wordt is dezelfde.

Vertel nou nog es hoe je wel wetenschap accepteert door hier op een toetsenbord te zitten rammen, maar niet als de uitkomsten strijdig zijn met je geloof.

Je bent volledig in de war. Ik ken nog een goede psychotherapeut...

Oh en ontkracht nog eens alle tachtigduzend bewijzen voor de ouderdom van de aarde, daar begin je altijd zo vaag te brabbelen dat ik afhaak.

----------


## mark61

> Dat hoeft Snowwhite niet te doen omdat jij je dat indenkt en het een grote leugen is.


Wat betekent deze zin?

----------


## ronald

> Nu kreeg ik een interessant boek in handen, de bijbel als mythe.
> De schrijvers Israel Finkenstein en Neil Asher Silberman, zijn respectievelijk hoogleraar archeologie aan de universiteit van Tel Aviv, en historicus en archeoloog, opgeleid aan de Hebreeuwse universiteit van Jeruzalem, met specialisme archeologie van het nabije oosten.
> 
> In dat kader heb ik vorig jaar Ronald ook gewezen op koning Sargon van Akkad. Die werd na zijn geboorte in een mandje in de rivier gezet, en kwam bij het hof van de koning terecht. Laat dit verhaal toevallig heel veel lijken op de geschiedenis van Mozes, maar het speelde wel eerder. Bovendien hebben de Isralieten ook in ballingschap in het gebied gezeten waar dit verhaal speelt, gebied tussen de Eufraat en de Tigris.
> Dus waarschijnlijk is dat verhaal van Mozes daarop gent.


Wat wil je hiermee zeggen? Dat ik blind achter deze twee mannen ga lopen terwijl zij 


Gds openbaring aan ons volk staat in het boek Exodus. Gd beviel van de berg weg te blijven. Nadat Gd sprak werd het het volk de Gddelijke openbaring te veel en vroeg Gd Mozes verder te laten spreken. Tot zover de gecorrigeerde versie. 

Het gaat hier om de Gddelijke openbaring waarbij iedereen aanwezig was en die is opgetekend. Moeten wij dan steun krijgen van Egyptische bronnen? Welk een belachelijk voorstel is dit? Om jou bv te overtuigen en andere fysieke bewijzen aan televeren? Wat kan mij dat schelen of je het in twijfel trekt. Je doet ook met deze opmerking voorkomen alsof alles door archeologen is gevonden en is bestudeerd. Weet je wel hoeveel % maar eigenlijk boven water komt? Zeker wanneer je alleen naar geschreven overblijfselen wilt zoeken. Maar dat is bijzaak.

Wat wil je hiermee zeggen? Dat ik blind achter deze twee mannen ga lopen terwijl zij, Finkelstein en Silberman wetenschappers zijn en gevangen in het harnas van de wetenschap. Zij zullen als wetenschappers zich niet met religie bezig houden. Alleen gevonden bronnen worden geaccepteerd. Op die manier kan ik hun studie tig keer verlengen door wat er allemaal nog meer niet zou kloppen volgens hun wetenschap omdat zij de monelinge traditie niet accepteert. 

Dan is het toch frappant om te lezen dat zij stellen dat "een droom" van koning Josia een wetenschappelijke bron is. Het exodusverhaal (waarschijnlijk verzonnen in hun ogen) als politiek middel? Ze moweten zich schamen als wetenschappelijke archeologen met zulke uitspraken te komen. Zij hebben juist een heel andere werkelijkheid gecreeerd en dat moet en we zo maar slikken? Wat een onzin.

Wat weet jij van koning Sargon van Akkad dan wat er gevonden is op klei uit het Mesopotamie? Er zijn vele legenden over zijn geboorte en over zijn jeugd alsmede dat hij in een mandje op de Eufraat is gelegd. Hij is opgevist en werd later koning. Dit is het bewijs dat het verhaal van Mozes is overgenomen?
Een eenzelfde soort verhaal is er over Gil Chamesj dat op Noachs verhaal lijkt.
Ik snap dat je fysieke stenen kleitabletten die duizenden jaren onder het stof hebben gelegen en geen traditie meer bij zich hadden aanvaarder vindt dan de Tora die wel constant in traditie bij het volk is gebleven, maar dat wil niet zeggen dat die materiele vonds meer waarheidsgetrouw is qua inhoud. Hoe kom je erbij?
Je aanname op "waarschijnlijkheid" zegt mij genoeg. Je mag het voor mij best 100% zeker vinden hoor. Het is alleen belachelijk om te stellen dat het verhaal van Noach en Mozes gent zou zijn op deze verhalen. Welk onderzoek draag je daarvoor aan? Dat er wat overeenkomsten zijn? Er wordt gesteld dat de steden 6000 jaar voor Chr. is ontstaan. Dat is dus nu zo'n 8000 jaar geleden? Wie bepaalde dat? Jaartallen uit de Bijbel wordt met getal erbij uit de Bijbel gehaald. Zo kun je terugrekenen dat de wereld bijna 5769 jaar geleden is geschapen. Legt men nu deze twee "soorten jaartallen" naast elkaar?

----------


## ronald

> Nou Rourchid, Ronald, Snowwhite en alle andere relifanaten, die kunnen jullie in de zak steken. Wellicht daarnaast een verklaring voor het recente postgedrag van Snowwhite en Ait2. 
> Goed gezegd, Rourchid. Huh? Rourchid?


Grapjas.

Wetenschap handelt en formuleert met theorien en hypotheses terwijl de Bijbel handelt met absolute waarheid. Deze zijn twee verschillende disciplines waar "verzoening" totaal niet op zijn plaats is.
Als je goed kunt lezen staat hier in ieder geval "Handelt met absolute waarheid". Voor jou is dat dan hetzelfde nadat nb Rouchid schreef: "Mensen die er van overtuigd geraken dat ze de absolute waarheid in pacht hebben gebruiken geweld en terreur om hun doel te bereiken."? 
Zet alles even op "reset" wil je.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Ik snap dat je fysieke stenen kleitabletten die duizenden jaren onder het stof hebben gelegen en geen traditie meer bij zich hadden aanvaarder vindt dan de Tora die wel constant in traditie bij het volk is gebleven, maar dat wil niet zeggen dat die materiele vonds meer waarheidsgetrouw is qua inhoud. Hoe kom je erbij?<...>


Hoe kom je erbij, vraagt-ie. Natuurlijk is de informatie op die kleitabletten betrouwbaarder dan informatie, overgebracht via de menselijke, grotendeels mondelinge traditie. Ineens is de drijvende kracht achter je hoogstpersoonlijk voor de wetenschap ingestelde verbod op alles wat in _jouw_ optiek ook maar enigszins raakt aan _jouw_ religie een stuk duidelijker. Angst voor elk briesje richting kaartenhuis.

----------


## ronald

> Ja het heilige Jeruzalem. Al die fanatici maken ook misbruik van de heilige stad Jeruzalem....Zo ook,zie gisteren die docu over de Gay-Parade in Jeruzalem,op de VPRO-t.v.
> Homoseksueel is nog steeds taboe.
> Verwensingen des temeer. In bedreigingen en rotte brieven en e-mail berichten.
> Zelfs de palestijnen worden bedreigt door de hamas en worden het land uit geflikkerd, of nog erger moeten sterven als een martelaar,een jihadi.
> De ortherdoxe honden en vooral die honden vanuit Amerika kunnen de boel behoorlijk manipuleren,die zijn dus anti-homoseksueel.
> Ik noem ze honden omdat zij dit ook dus doen.....
> Het letterlijk opvolgen van die geschreven boeken, en de heilige stad misbruiken door hun zogenaamde heilge spreuken leiden nergens naar toe.
> Ze kweken alleen maar haat,ze prediken alleen maar haat, ze doen niks aan de liefde en niet aan geborgenheid,ze volgen de teksten nieteens op wat Jezus heeft gezegt en voor Mohammed al niet...Vrede zij met hun.
> De ortherdoxe mannen maken alleen maar kinderen, bidden de hele dag,het zijn de geweldadige machoos....Vrouwen tellen niet eens mee. Het paradijs ligt aan de voeten van de vrouwen.
> ...


Nou breekt mijn klop. Moet Jerusalem zoals je terecht De Heilige stad noemde het visitekaartje worden voor Sodom en Amorre dat zo'n 80 km verderop ligt? Laten ze het bij de Dode Zee doen.

----------


## At Ayt

> De ortherdoxe honden 
> 
> De ortherdoxe mannen maken alleen maar kinderen, bidden de hele dag,het zijn de geweldadige machoos....
> 
> De Joden maken misbruik daarvan
> 
> Maar vooral de Amerikaanse Joden die in Israel wonen voor een Appel en een Ei, dat zijn de hypocrieten, die zijn daar nieteens geboren en getogen.
> 
> De Russiche Joden zijn ook zo hypocriet als het maar kan, die discrimineren weer die joden b.v. uit Ethiopie.


zijn er ook goede joden? 
of deugen ze allemaal niet?

----------


## ronald

> Een heel dom stukje. Wie heeft dat geschreven? 
> 
> Kennis en terreur hebben werkelijk niets met elkaar te maken. Terreur komt uiteindelijk voort uit onmacht, dat lijkt me wel duidelijk. Het verlangen het leven van alle mensen te beheersen, zelfs hun gedachten, maar dat lukt natuurlijk nooit, tenzij je ze afmaakt. Fysieke onderwerping gaat nog wel, maar alle mensen een bepaald ding laten denken nooit.
> 
> Wetenschappelijke 'kennis' heeft bovendien niets van doen met totalitaire > religieuze 'kennis'. Religieuze / totalitaire kennis is absoluut, gaat over iets oncontroleerbaars, en alleen het gezag van de 'houder' ervan maakt het waar. Zulke 'absolute waarheid' komt simpelweg uit de loop van een geweer, of van de brandstapel in vroeger tijden.
> 
> Wetenschappelijke 'kennis' is een _voorlopig adequate_ beschrijving van de fysieke werkelijkheid, de empirie, die voor iedereen controleerbaar is en altijd falsifieerbaar als er een adequater model wordt bedacht, en heeft met 'absolute waarheid' niets van doen. Dit soort kennis wordt bovendien niet _at gunpoint_ door de strot geramd, zoals de woestijnreligieuze en communistische of fascistische 'waarheid'.
> 
> Het interesseerde Stalin, Hitler of Mao natuurlijk geen ruk of zij de waarheid in pacht hadden; ze wilden macht, en verkregen macht. Ideologie of geen ideologie.


Als men sprookjes omdat je bepaalde zaken niet kunt of wil verklaren binnen zijn context, als waarheid aanneemt dan worden die verheven tot "de vermeende kennis die men in pacht denkt te hebben" waar Rouchid over schreef. Er zijn genoeg bewijzen in de geschiedenis dat dat soort verheffingen tot terreur heeft geleid.

Dat wetenschappelijke kennis niets van doen heeft met religieuze kennis dat handelt met absolute kennis, Gds kennis, loop ik al maanden te venten. Je krijgt er toch geen klanten mee. Deze kennis komt vanuit de bron die met het verstand is te verwerven en leent zich niet voor "eigen gebruik".

----------


## ronald

> Ik dacht wel dat ze net geleerd had het woord 'noch' te spellen. So much voor het lerend vermogen van deze androde.


Scherp! Zeer scherp. :duim:

----------


## ronald

> Alle B-wetenschappen vormen samen een logisch samenhangend geheel. De ET niet accepteren op niet-wetenschappelijke gronden betekent dat je ook de wetenschappen niet accepteert die hebben geleid tot de ontwikkeling van pc's en het internet. Wetenschap is geen grabbelton met correcte en incorrecte onderdelen.


Grappig. Hoe wil jij de ET hierin proppen dan?: 




> Wetenschappelijke 'kennis' is een voorlopig adequate beschrijving van de fysieke werkelijkheid, de empirie, die voor iedereen controleerbaar is en altijd falsifieerbaar als er een adequater model wordt bedacht, en heeft met 'absolute waarheid' niets van doen. Dit soort kennis wordt bovendien niet at gunpoint door de strot geramd, zoals de woestijnreligieuze en communistische of fascistische 'waarheid'.

----------


## mark61

> Zo kun je terugrekenen dat de wereld bijna 5769 jaar geleden is geschapen. Legt men nu deze twee "soorten jaartallen" naast elkaar?


Wat is dit voor gewauwel? Jij wijst de C14-methode af? De geologie? De biochemie? Dan kan je niet denken dat nu op internet zit, want dat kan dan niet bestaan.

Of je bent solipsist natuurlijk, en denkt dan dat de wereld jouw eigen verzinsel is. Dan is je heilige boek dat ook.

Wat is dat eigenlijk dat jij en je heilige boek gewauwel mogen uitslaan over de fysieke wereld, maar mensen in de fysieke wereld niets valides over jouw metafysische wereld?

Overigens staat er in geen enkel heilig boek hoe oud de wereld is; gelovigen moeten zo nodig op onnavolgbare wijze aan het rekenen slaan, waar niemand ze daar om gevraagd heeft. God al zeker niet.

----------


## ronald

> Nee, dat is een denkfout. Die suggestieve hypothese is net zo waar als jouw suggestieve Torahypothese. Jij hebt dan dus een probleem, niet Charlus.
> 
> 
> 
> In zoverre dat gelovigen zich het recht toeigenen zowel over de metafysica als over de fysica 'bindende' uitspraken te doen, waar ze dat recht aan niet-gelovigen ontzeggen. Maar misschien is dit te moeilijk voor je. Knap eigenaardig is het wel.
> 
> 
> 
> Dat probeer ik jou al een paar jaar duidelijk te maken. Maar jij vindt dat godsdienst wel over de empirie mag praten, maar niet-godsdienst niet over god. Dat is op zijn minst niet eerlijk, maar eigenlijk gewoon flauwekul.
> ...


Fout. Je mixt weer de twee disciplines door elkaar. Welke controlerende factoren heeft het geloof binnen haar leer om het als waar te kunnen bestempelen?
Niks suggestieve Torahypothese. Charlus mankement is wel duidelijk want de filosofie van de natuurwetenschappen heeft daar genoeg over opgesteld.

Wel raar als je iets nooit gezien hebt om dan over "blindheid" te spreken niet waar? Waar refereer je eigenlijk naar? Buiten dat mag Charlus van mij van alles over de fysische wereldzeggen hoor, maar volgens zijn eigen spelregels kloppen de zaken gewoon niet. Ik ontzeg hem niets, hij zegt gewoon "te veel". Heel simpel hoor.

Ik plaatste al meer dan 2 jaar geleden mijn stuk met de titel "Wetenschap en Tora" waarin ik stelde dat Wetenschap en de Bijbel twee verschillende disciplines zijn die niet met elkaar te verzoenen zijn en heb jou daar nooit over gehoord. Das ook raar.
Ik spreek over de Wetenschap mbt de ET vanuit de filosofie van de wetenschap en niet vanuit de Tora. Wanneer Charlus of jij iets over de Tora wil zeggen dan moeten jullie dat doen vanuit de discipline van de Tora en niet mixen. Precies datgene wat je me verwijt bezondigen velen aan.

Nee...ook goed. Ontstaan van het leven en de ET hebben NIETS met elkaar te maken. Alleen raar dat men het steeds over de schepping uit Genesis heeft terwijl dat totaal niet in het pakkettje ET zit. Wie kletst er hier?

Je laatste 3 opmmerkingen zijn te dom om er op te reageren. Het is maar wat je stelt.

----------


## ronald

> Wat is dit voor gewauwel? Jij wijst de C14-methode af? De geologie? De biochemie? Dan kan je niet denken dat nu op internet zit, want dat kan dan niet bestaan.
> 
> Of je bent solipsist natuurlijk, en denkt dan dat de wereld jouw eigen verzinsel is. Dan is je heilige boek dat ook.
> 
> Wat is dat eigenlijk dat jij en je heilige boek gewauwel mogen uitslaan over de fysieke wereld, maar mensen in de fysieke wereld niets valides over jouw metafysische wereld?
> 
> Overigens staat er in geen enkel heilig boek hoe oud de wereld is; gelovigen moeten zo nodig op onnavolgbare wijze aan het rekenen slaan, waar niemand ze daar om gevraagd heeft. God al zeker niet.


Oh...en jij wil met deze microkennis naar een vaag verleden varen? Wie is hier de weg kwijt? Je hebt er duidelijk niets van begrepen. Houd je je bij de taalwetenschappen want zo is het echt niks.
Je ziet dat je weer "een heilig boek" erbij moet halen om wat gewicht te geven he? Lucht. Pure onzin.

----------


## ronald

> zijn er ook goede joden? 
> of deugen ze allemaal niet?


Dooie waarschijnlijk...

----------


## ronald

> Hoe kom je erbij, vraagt-ie. Natuurlijk is de informatie op die kleitabletten betrouwbaarder dan informatie, overgebracht via de menselijke, grotendeels mondelinge traditie. Ineens is de drijvende kracht achter je hoogstpersoonlijk voor de wetenschap ingestelde verbod op alles wat in _jouw_ optiek ook maar enigszins raakt aan _jouw_ religie een stuk duidelijker. Angst voor elk briesje richting kaartenhuis.


Wordt leuk als ze over 2000 jaar je Grimmboekje vinden.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Rourchid
> ...


Ik vond 'm ook wel geinig, al zeg ik het zelf.



> <...>Wetenschap handelt en formuleert met theorien en hypotheses terwijl de Bijbel handelt met absolute waarheid. Deze zijn twee verschillende disciplines waar "verzoening" totaal niet op zijn plaats is.<...>


Je absolute waarheid verhoudt zich slecht met objectieve verificatie, zo blijkt maar al te vaak. Je angst is begrijpelijk.



> <...>Als je goed kunt lezen staat hier in ieder geval "Handelt met absolute waarheid". Voor jou is dat dan hetzelfde nadat nb Rouchid schreef: "Mensen die er van overtuigd geraken dat ze de absolute waarheid in pacht hebben gebruiken geweld en terreur om hun doel te bereiken."?<...>


Jij baseert je handelen en denken op wat jij de absolute waarheid acht (of in jouw formulering: "wat handelt met absolute waarheid"). Jij bent er in dat geval van overtuigd dat je de absolute waarheid in pacht hebt.

----------


## Thermopylae

> Wat wil je hiermee zeggen? Dat ik blind achter deze twee mannen ga lopen terwijl zij 
> 
> 
> Gds openbaring aan ons volk staat in het boek Exodus. Gd beviel van de berg weg te blijven. Nadat Gd sprak werd het het volk de Gddelijke openbaring te veel en vroeg Gd Mozes verder te laten spreken. Tot zover de gecorrigeerde versie.


Juist. Dat is wat ik destijds schreef. Het volk was geen getuige van hetgeen God tegen Mozes zei, ze hebben niets gehoord. 
Overigens geeft het boek ook al aan hetgeen ik vorig jaar schreef, er is geen enkel bewijs dat Mozes heeft bestaan.





> Het gaat hier om de Gddelijke openbaring waarbij iedereen aanwezig was en die is opgetekend. Moeten wij dan steun krijgen van Egyptische bronnen? Welk een belachelijk voorstel is dit? Om jou bv te overtuigen en andere fysieke bewijzen aan televeren? Wat kan mij dat schelen of je het in twijfel trekt. Je doet ook met deze opmerking voorkomen alsof alles door archeologen is gevonden en is bestudeerd. Weet je wel hoeveel % maar eigenlijk boven water komt? Zeker wanneer je alleen naar geschreven overblijfselen wilt zoeken. Maar dat is bijzaak.


Nee dus. Zie ook Exodus, God na elke sessie tot Mozes ga naar beneden en vertel het je volk.
Volk onderaan de berg steeds weer als Mozes beneden was, vertel ons wat God heeft gezegd.




> Wat wil je hiermee zeggen? Dat ik blind achter deze twee mannen ga lopen terwijl zij, Finkelstein en Silberman wetenschappers zijn en gevangen in het harnas van de wetenschap. Zij zullen als wetenschappers zich niet met religie bezig houden. Alleen gevonden bronnen worden geaccepteerd. Op die manier kan ik hun studie tig keer verlengen door wat er allemaal nog meer niet zou kloppen volgens hun wetenschap omdat zij de monelinge traditie niet accepteert.


Uiteraard niet. Naar mijn mening moeten mensen nooit blind achter iets of iemand aanlopen.
Niet achter leiders, ideologien, geloven, of wat mensen in boeken schrijven. 
Het andere uiterste is daarbij, het a-priori afwijzen van uitkomsten van wetenschappelijke onderzoeken enkel en alleen omdat deze strijdig zijn met hetgeen wij geloven.

Je opmerking: F. en S. zijn wetenschappers gevangen in het harnas van de wetenschap spreekt boekdelen. Dat zij zich niet  ook  met religie bezighouden, is een enorm pluspunt bij hun onderzoekingen. In het verleden zijn de onderzoeken in het bijbelse gebied n.l. vaak wel gedaan door mensen die gedreven werden door geloof en/of een theologische achtergrond hadden, en dat was rampzalig.
Zij gingen onderzoek doen met als uitgangspunt, dat zij bewijzen zouden vinden van de waarheid van de bijbel. Zodra men derhalve bewijzen vondn die volstrekt haaks stonden op hetgeen de bijbel beweerden, oordeelden zij, dat deze bewijzen dus niet konden kloppen!
In feit wat jij dus ook steeds doet. In het boek worden ook voorbeelden gegeven, hoe deze religieus gemotiveerde z.g. wetenschappers dan gingen sjoemelen met de bewijzen die gevonden waren maar aantoonden dat hetgeen in de bijbel was geschreven niet kon kloppen.

Uiteraard varen zij niet blind op hetgeen van vader op zoon eeuwenlang mondeling is overgeleverd.
Documenten uit gevonden archieven zijn veel betrouwbaarder, zeker omdat uit diverse bronnen berichten over een bepaald gebied, situatie en/of personen naast elkaar worden gelegd om te kijken of de berichten gelijkluidend/consistent zijn. Bovendien wordt dan nog aan de hand van opgravingen ter plaatse gekeken, of ook die vondsten de berichten ondersteunen.

Het boek is een dikke pil, dus het gaat te ver om alles in detail te behandelen.
Maar het is heel simpel. En voorbeeld. Als in Jozua wordt geschreven over de groep die 40 jaar in de woestijn heeft gedwaald, en dan onder Josia de ene versterkte stadstaat vol militairen na de andere veroverd, dan moet daar iets van terug te vinden zijn. Als dan na onderzoek blijkt, dat de genoemde stadstaten, in werkelijkheid kleine onbeduidende plaatsen waren in een dun bevolkt gebied, en dat er geen enkele stadsmuur is gevonden  ook niet die van Jericho!  dan kun je veilig stellen, dat het verhaal in de bijbel niet klopt. Zeker niet omdat ook vaststaat, dat in die periode het gebied al door de Egyptenaren was bezet en er sprake was van sterke Egyptische garnizoenen, die in de bijbel overigens schitteren door afwezigheid!




> Dan is het toch frappant om te lezen dat zij stellen dat "een droom" van koning Josia een wetenschappelijke bron is. Het exodusverhaal (waarschijnlijk verzonnen in hun ogen) als politiek middel? Ze moweten zich schamen als wetenschappelijke archeologen met zulke uitspraken te komen. Zij hebben juist een heel andere werkelijkheid gecreeerd en dat moet en we zo maar slikken? Wat een onzin.


Zoals ik al schreef het is een dik boek, en ik heb daar even kort wat van aangestipt.
De schrijvers waren ook verbaast, dat na onderzoek bleek, dat er zoveel dingen in de bijbel niet klopte met hetgeen was gevonden. Derhalve vroegen zij zich ook af, waarom is dat dan geschreven? Daarbij geven zij een mogelijke verklaring, op basis van de bijzonderheden van die tijd. 





> Wat weet jij van koning Sargon van Akkad dan wat er gevonden is op klei uit het Mesopotamie? Er zijn vele legenden over zijn geboorte en over zijn jeugd alsmede dat hij in een mandje op de Eufraat is gelegd. Hij is opgevist en werd later koning. Dit is het bewijs dat het verhaal van Mozes is overgenomen?
> Een eenzelfde soort verhaal is er over Gil Chamesj dat op Noachs verhaal lijkt.
> Ik snap dat je fysieke stenen kleitabletten die duizenden jaren onder het stof hebben gelegen en geen traditie meer bij zich hadden aanvaarder vindt dan de Tora die wel constant in traditie bij het volk is gebleven, maar dat wil niet zeggen dat die materiele vonds meer waarheidsgetrouw is qua inhoud. Hoe kom je erbij?
> Je aanname op "waarschijnlijkheid" zegt mij genoeg. Je mag het voor mij best 100% zeker vinden hoor. Het is alleen belachelijk om te stellen dat het verhaal van Noach en Mozes gent zou zijn op deze verhalen. Welk onderzoek draag je daarvoor aan? Dat er wat overeenkomsten zijn? Er wordt gesteld dat de steden 6000 jaar voor Chr. is ontstaan. Dat is dus nu zo'n 8000 jaar geleden? Wie bepaalde dat? Jaartallen uit de Bijbel wordt met getal erbij uit de Bijbel gehaald. Zo kun je terugrekenen dat de wereld bijna 5769 jaar geleden is geschapen. Legt men nu deze twee "soorten jaartallen" naast elkaar?


Er heeft een verweving plaatsgevonden van gebeurtenissen uit hele andere tijden uit andere gebieden, die men in elkaar geschoven heeft en als verhaal in de bijbel heeft gezet.
Dat is overigens iets dat je heel veel tegen komt in de mythen en sagen bij veel volken. Bepaalde themas en gebeurtenissen vind je steeds weer terug; zijn overgenomen.
Zeker in de oude tijden, toen de meeste mensen analfabeet waren, dus schrift niet zo belangrijk was, en verhalen via handelaars van het ene in het andere gebied terecht kwamen, en weer werden verweven in verhalen van dat gebied.
Kleitabletten zijn zeker betrouwbaar, in die zin, als je het Gilgamesj epos leest en de geschiedenis van Sargon, en later in de bijbel de verhalen over Noach en Mozes, dan kun je die verhalen vergelijken. Maar bovendien daarbij aangeven wanneer die geschriften ongeveer tot stand zijn gekomen. Als dan blijkt dat de geschiedenis van Sargon en Gilgamesj veel ouder zijn dan Noach en Mozes, en wel heel erg op elkaar lijken, dan kun je toch wel redelijk veilig stellen, dat de verhalen van Noach en Mozes navolgers zijn van Sargon en het Gilgamesj epos. Zeker gezien het feit dat de eerste twee geschiedenissen spelen in het land tussen de Eufraat en Tigris, de Isralieten nog bekend van de verbanning.

----------


## ronald

[quote=Charlus;3688638]


> Grapjas.<...>[/qoute]
> Ik vond 'm ook wel geinig, al zeg ik het zelf.
> 
> Je absolute waarheid verhoudt zich slecht met objectieve verificatie, zo blijkt maar al te vaak. Ik begrijp je angst.
> 
> Jij baseert je handelen en denken op wat jij de absolute waarheid acht. De twee formuleringen vallen samen. Ik was ook verbaasd dat uitgerekend Rourchid met dit artikeltje op de proppen kwam.


Gunst..."angst" is nu het wapen. Dit is pas grappig. Ik wacht al op de volgende.

Het is ten eerste niet mijn absolute waarheid. Had je wel gelezen dat is "handelt met aboslute waarheid" in de zin dat die afkomstig is van Gd en niet dat wij die in zijn geheel zouden kennen. En dit zou dan slechts verhouden met objectieve verificatie? Sinds wanneer ken jij de regels van de Gds-discipline? Je lult maar een end weg.

Waar Rouchid het over had legde ik naar mi al uit. Dat aan twee woorden afkomstig uit twee verschillende discussies, zulke conclusies zoals jij die maakt, toont wel je "wetenschappelijke" standaard aan.

----------


## ronald

> Juist. Dat is wat ik destijds schreef. Het volk was geen getuige van hetgeen God tegen Mozes zei, ze hebben niets gehoord. 
> Overigens geeft het boek ook al aan hetgeen ik vorig jaar schreef, er is geen enkel bewijs dat Mozes heeft bestaan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nee dus. Zie ook Exodus, God na elke sessie tot Mozes ga naar beneden en vertel het je volk.
> Volk onderaan de berg steeds weer als Mozes beneden was, vertel ons wat God heeft gezegd.
> 
> ...


En als bewijs kom jij met derze twee archeologen aan? Laat me niet lachen. Zij hebben het niet kunnen aantonen maar dat wil niet zeggen dat dat bewijs niet te leveren is. Beter zoeken zou ik zeggen. en die gemakkelijke conclusies en de halve verhalen die ze er zelf bij verzinnen noem jij een volledig wetenschappelijk gesloten rapport? er zullen best wel wat leuke weetjes bij zitten maar in grote lijnen proberen ze ook maar van een half potje een hele geschiedenis te maken.
De archeologen kunnen en mogen zich inhoudelijk niet met religie bezighouden omdat dat een andere discipline is. Dat weten ze donders goed. Toch proberen ze op basis van wat ze niet hebben gevonden zaken vanuit de religie nietig te verklaren. Hoe serieus moet je ze nemen? Als archeoloog ben je gebonden aan datgene wat je opgraaft, eerder en desnoods later is gevonden en logische combinaties maakt uit diverse vondsen. Dat heet dat ze gevangen zitten in het harnas van de wetenschap. De conclussies die ze maken schrijden ver buiten hun competentiegebied. Je kunt als "bewijs" van "de waarheid van de Bijbel" niet vinden in archeologische vondsten en zeker niet in wat je niet hebt gevonden. Allemaal conclussies in de trand van "we gelven het niet want we hebben niets gevonden". Wat is dat voor een arrogantie? Het geloof zit in het Woord en die accepteren ze niet. Ik heb niets met betrekking tot mijn geloof met welke archeoloog ook te maken. Zelfs niet met de Dode Zeerollen. Wat wil je dan met ze? Om hun ongeloof te bewijzen plukken ze allerlei niet-vondsten aan terwijl dat allemaal bijzaken zijn. Het Jodendom heeft een levende traditie van zo'n 3500 jaar oud waarin geen letter is verloren gegaan en wat doen ze ermee? Niet accepteren want dat zou religieuze consequenties voor ze meebrengen. De wetenschap gebruiken om hun gelijk, die hoofdzakelijk gebouwd is op niet-vondsten, aan te tonen.

Exodus 29:16 Op de derde dag, bij het aanbreken van de morgen, begon het te donderen en te bliksemen, er hing een dreigende wolk boven de berg, en zeer luid weerklonk het geschal van een ramshoorn. Iedereen in het kamp beefde. 17 Mozes leidde het volk het kamp uit, God tegemoet. Aan de voet van de berg bleven ze staan. 18 De Sinai was volledig in rook gehuld, want de HEER was daarop neergedaald in vuur. De rook steeg op als de rook uit een smeltoven, en de berg trilde hevig. 19 Het geschal van de ramshoorn werd luider en luider. Mozes sprak, en God antwoordde met geweldig stemgeluid. 20 De HEER was op de top van de Sinai neergedaald. Hij vroeg Mozes naar hem toe te komen, en Mozes ging naar boven. 21 De HEER zei tegen Mozes: Ga naar beneden en waarschuw het volk dat ze niet te dichtbij komen in de hoop de HEER te zien, want dan zullen velen van hen het leven verliezen. 22 Ook de priesters, die gewoonlijk wel in de nabijheid van de HEER mogen komen, moeten op eerbiedige afstand blijven, anders zal de toorn van de HEER tegen hen losbarsten. 23 Mozes antwoordde de HEER: Het volk kan de Sinai niet op gaan. U hebt ons immers zelf bevolen de berg af te grenzen en als heilig te beschouwen. 24 De HEER zei: Ga naar beneden, en kom samen met Aron weer terug. Maar de priesters en het volk mogen niet dichterbij komen, zij mogen de berg niet op gaan, anders zal mijn toorn tegen hen losbarsten. 25 Mozes ging terug naar het volk en bracht hun dit over.
20: 1 Toen sprak God deze woorden:
2 Ik ben de HEER, uw God, die u (mv) uit Egypte, uit de slavernij, heeft bevrijd.
3 Vereer naast mij geen andere goden.
4 Maak geen godenbeelden, geen enkele afbeelding van iets dat in de hemel hier boven is of van iets beneden op de aarde of in het water onder de aarde. 5 Kniel voor zulke beelden niet neer, vereer ze niet, want ik, de HEER, uw God, duld geen andere goden naast mij. Voor de schuld van de ouders laat ik de kinderen boeten, en ook het derde geslacht en het vierde, wanneer ze mij haten; 6 maar als ze mij liefhebben en doen wat ik gebied, bewijs ik hun mijn liefde tot in het duizendste geslacht.
7 Misbruik de naam van de HEER, uw God, niet, want wie zijn naam misbruikt laat hij niet vrijuit gaan.
8 Houd de sabbat in ere, het is een heilige dag. 9 Zes dagen lang kunt u werken en al uw arbeid verrichten, 10 maar de zevende dag is een rustdag, die gewijd is aan de HEER, uw God; dan mag u niet werken. Dat geldt voor u, voor uw zonen en dochters, voor uw slaven en slavinnen, voor uw vee, en ook voor vreemdelingen die bij u in de stad wonen. 11 Want in zes dagen heeft de HEER de hemel en de aarde gemaakt, en de zee met alles wat er leeft, en op de zevende dag rustte hij. Daarom heeft de HEER de sabbat gezegend en heilig verklaard.
12 Toon eerbied voor uw vader en uw moeder. Dan wordt u gezegend met een lang leven in het land dat de HEER, uw God, u geven zal.
13 Pleeg geen moord.
14 Pleeg geen overspel.
15 Steel niet.
16 Leg over een ander geen vals getuigenis af.
17 Zet uw zinnen niet op het huis van een ander, en evenmin op zijn vrouw, op zijn slaaf, zijn slavin, zijn rund of zijn ezel, of wat hem ook maar toebehoort.

18 Heel het volk was getuige van de donderslagen en lichtflitsen, het schallen van de ramshoorn en de rook die uit de berg kwam. Bij die aanblik deinsden ze achteruit, en ze bleven op grote afstand staan. 19 Ze zeiden tegen Mozes: Spreekt u met ons, wij zullen naar u luisteren. Maar laat God niet met ons spreken, want dan sterven we. 20 Maar Mozes antwoordde: Wees niet bang, God is gekomen om u op de proef te stellen en u met ontzag voor hem te vervullen, zodat u niet meer zondigt. 21 En terwijl het volk op een afstand bleef staan, ging Mozes naar de donkere wolk waarin God aanwezig was. 

Wie bepaalde dat het 6000 voor Chr. plaatsvond?

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door ronald
> ...


En ja hoor, Mr. Brain has left the building. Zoals te doen gebruikelijk wanneer zelfs je meest gezochte redenaties niet meer de klus kunnen klaren. Een vorm van zelfbescherming waarschijnlijk. 
Informatie, mondeling doorgegeven over de eeuwen is minstens zo betrouwbaar als informatie, gewonnen van een kleitablet. Aldus Ronald. Waarom? Informatie + toegevoegde traditie (eufemistisch voor: ze hebben naar eigen inzicht verdraaid en van alles erbij gefantaseerd) is minstens zo betrouwbaar als informatie zonder meer.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door ronald
> ...


Komt niet ineens zonder benodigde fundering uit de lucht vallen, hoor. Gebaseerd op:



> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door ronald
> 
> 
> <...>Ik snap dat je fysieke stenen kleitabletten die duizenden jaren onder het stof hebben gelegen en geen traditie meer bij zich hadden aanvaarder vindt dan de Tora die wel constant in traditie bij het volk is gebleven, maar dat wil niet zeggen dat die materiele vonds meer waarheidsgetrouw is qua inhoud. Hoe kom je erbij?<...>
> 
> 
> Hoe kom je erbij, vraagt-ie. Natuurlijk is de informatie op die kleitabletten betrouwbaarder dan informatie, overgebracht via de menselijke, grotendeels mondelinge traditie. Ineens is de drijvende kracht achter je hoogstpersoonlijk voor de wetenschap ingestelde verbod op alles wat in _jouw_ optiek ook maar enigszins raakt aan _jouw_ religie een stuk duidelijker. Angst voor elk briesje richting kaartenhuis.


Dit terzijde.



> <...>Het is ten eerste niet mijn absolute waarheid.<...>


En hier raken we meteen de doorgerotte kern, in combinatie met je 



> Wetenschap handelt en formuleert met theorien en hypotheses terwijl de Bijbel handelt met absolute waarheid. Deze zijn twee verschillende disciplines waar "verzoening" totaal niet op zijn plaats is.


Eens zien. Wetenschap kan niet iets zeggen over welk aspect van jouw geloofsgoed dan ook omdat die allemaal absoluut waar zijn. Dit omdat ze uiteindelijk als bron godzelf hebben. Volgens jou zijn echte, serieus te nemen wetenschappers daarvan doordrongen. Een noodzakelijke voorwaarde voor het bedrijven van echte, serieus te nemen wetenschap is dus de aanname dat alles in jouw hokuspokusboek linea recta van god afkomstig is, de absolute waarheid en daarmee verboden terrein voor de wetenschap. De enige echte wetenschappers kunnen in dit licht uitsluitend orthodoxe Joden zijn die zich bij hun wetenschapsbeoefening laten leiden door hun geloof. De consequentie van jouw stelling staat lijnrecht tegenover de stelling zelf.
De andere kant van de medaille is niet minder interessant. 



> Wetenschap handelt en formuleert met theorien en hypotheses terwijl de Bijbel handelt met absolute waarheid. Deze zijn twee verschillende disciplines waar "verzoening" totaal niet op zijn plaats is.


Het onderwerp is ook onderdeel van een discipline. Wetenschap behandelt de empirische werkelijkheid. 
Wanneer vanuit religie een uitspraak wordt gedaan over de ouderdom van de aarde die strijdig is met de wetenschappelijk opvatting over de juiste ouderdom, dan "wint" volgens jou de religieuze opvatting. Want tja, absolute waarheid, h? Je zegt hier dus dat de geloofsuitspraak het wint van de wetenschapsuitspraak over eenzelfde onderwerp omdat de geloofsuitspraak nu eenmaal absoluut waar is. Je handelt dan in strijd met je eigen stelregel omdat je het "Absolute Waarheid"-argument tegelijkertijd als reden opvoert waarom geloof en wetenschap onverzoenbaar zijn. 
Als je stelt dat de empirische werkelijkheid het onderwerp is van de wetenschap, en dat doe je, dan kan die niet meer het onderwerp zijn van religie. Religie en wetenschap zijn nl. strijdige disciplines, weet je nog wel?
Voor alle duidelijkheid: jouw religie en het bijbehorende boek kunnen heel goed onderwerpen zijn van wetenschappelijke studie, aangezien ze deel uitmaken van de empirische werkelijkheid. Dat het boek volgens jou of wie dan ook handelt met absolute waarheid, is in het geheel geen beletsel voor wetenschappers.

----------


## Thermopylae

@Ronald

In de bijbel (Jozua) die volgens jou de absolute waarheid is, heeft de jonge koning Josia in een poging te komen tot n koninkrijk Isral, met de Isralieten die 40 jaar in de woestijn zouden hebben gezworven, een aantal concurrerende stadstaten/koninkrijkjes veroverd. Dat zouden sterke staten zijn geweest met een ommuurde stad, maar toch vielen zij. Zelfs het machtige Jericho met gigantische muren viel, door er simpel omheen te lopen, en op de hoorns te blazen. Dit geeft de macht van God aan, die aan de zijde van Josia stond.

Dan volgt er onderzoek. In de gevonden archieven van Tel el-Amarna worden honderden tekstdragers gevonden, o.a. een uitgebreide correspondentie met en rapporten van legercommandanten van de Egyptische garnizoenen in Kanaan. Hieruit blijkt, dat die volgens de bijbel sterke koninkrijken, dunbevolkte plaatsen waren, zonder grote steden, en dat er geen sprake was van vestingen/ommuringen. Inclusief Josia waren het dus gewoon vazallen, die net zolang mochten blijven zitten zolang het de Egyptenaren behaagden. Ook archeologisch onderzoek heeft niets van een grote stad laat staan sterke wallen kunnen ontdekken.

Wat is jouw antwoord daarop:

“Zij hebben het niet kunnen aantonen maar dat wil niet zeggen dat dat bewijs niet te leveren is. Beter zoeken zou ik zeggen.” 

Dit antwoord is karakteristiek voor jouw starre en vooringenomen houding – je zit als het ware in een harnas! – t.a.v. resultaten uit wetenschappelijk onderzoek, die hetgeen de bijbel beweert tegenspreken. 

We hebben nota bene de rapporten van de Egyptische commandanten, die in die tijd ter plaatse waren, en we hebben archeologisch onderzoek, waaruit een totaal ander beeld blijkt dan de bijbel ons wil doen geloven, maar toch blijf je aan het bijbelse verhaal vasthouden!
Overigens heeft nog nooit een onderzoek door welke archeoloog, b.v. de sterke vesting Jericho kunnen aantonen!

Ook uit al die pijnlijk nauwkeurig bijgehouden dagrapporten van de commandanten van die vestinggordel aan de oostelijke grens van Egypte, wordt met geen woord gerept over miljoenen Isralieten, die gordel wilden passeren richting Kanaan!
Moet je voorstellen, volgens de bijbel zond de Farao op het laatste moment al die strijdwagens achter Mozes en zijn volk aan, om ze als nog tegen te houden. Waarom? Ze konden a. niet langs die vestinggordel, en b. in Kanaan zelf waren de Egyptenaren ook de baas!

Je geeft aan Exodus 29:16: …. en zeer luid weerklonk het geschal van een ramshoorn.
Hoe serieus moeten we dat nemen, gezien dat verhaal met die processie en hoorngeschal die de machtige muren van Jericho deden instorten, terwijl er enorm veel bewijs is – niet alleen van de schrijvers van dit boek – dat er in die oude tijden geen enkele sprake was van een machtige stad Jericho, laat staan “onneembare” vestingmuren?
Bovendien ook heel opvallend, dat in de bijbel met geen woord wordt gerept over het feit dat in de tijd van Josia Kanaan was bezet door de Egyptenaren, die overigens nooit een (burger)oorlog zouden hebben toegestaan. Maar toch geeft de bijbel volgens jou de absolute waarheid!

Er staat ook: 

25 Mozes ging terug naar het volk en bracht hun dit over.
18 Heel het volk was getuige van de donderslagen en lichtflitsen, het schallen van de ramshoorn en de rook die uit de berg kwam. Bij die aanblik deinsden ze achteruit, en ze bleven op grote afstand staan. 19 Ze zeiden tegen Mozes: ‘Spreekt u met ons, wij zullen naar u luisteren. Maar laat God niet met ons spreken, want dan sterven we.’

Dat is dus precies wat ik steeds aangeef, als jij schrijft mijn volk is getuige geweest. Nee, zij mochten de berg niet op bij het contact met God, maar veel belangrijker, wat God tegen Mozes heeft gezegd, daar hebben zij dus niets van gehoord. Het is alleen het woord van Mozes.
Waarbij dan ook nog buiten de bijbel er geen enkele bevestiging is dat Mozes echt heeft bestaan.
Uit het boek: Niet alleen, geen enkele melding in de dagrapporten van de vestingen die de oost grens van Egypte bewaakten, over het passeren van een grote groep Isralieten, maar ook in de talloze Egyptische bronnen waarin de tijd van het Nieuwe Rijk in het algemeen en de 13 e eeuw in het bijzonder voor onze jaartelling, is er geen enkele verwijzing naar die bewuste Isralieten die slaaf geweest zouden zijn in Egypte te vinden. Noch in documenten noch in monumentale opschriften op tempelmuren noch in grafschriften noch in papyri, niet n woord zelfs! 

Je schrijft: “en die gemakkelijke conclusies en de halve verhalen die ze er zelf bij verzinnen noem jij een volledig wetenschappelijk gesloten rapport? er zullen best wel wat leuke weetjes bij zitten maar in grote lijnen proberen ze ook maar van een half potje een hele geschiedenis te maken.
De archeologen kunnen en mogen zich inhoudelijk niet met religie bezighouden omdat dat een andere discipline is. Dat weten ze donders goed. Toch proberen ze op basis van wat ze niet hebben gevonden zaken vanuit de religie nietig te verklaren. Hoe serieus moet je ze nemen?”

Ik neem aan dat je op die mogelijke verklaring doelt die de schrijvers geven voor het feit dat hetgeen op dat punt in de bijbel niet klopt met de feiten?
Het is heel normaal en volkomen wetenschappelijk geaccepteerd, dat onderzoekers hypotheses opstellen over zaken die niet kunnen worden achterhaald. Zo ook hier, waarom werden er verhalen verteld, die niet overeenstemmen met de werkelijkheid? Zolang de wetenschapper ook maar aan geeft dat het een hypothese is, en dat wordt ook gedaan.

De onderhavige wetenschappers hebben zich ook niet bezig gehouden met theologie. Zij hebben alleen de beweringen in de bijbel vergeleken met de werkelijkheid uit de tijd dat die verhalen speelden. Archeologisch onderzoek, niet alleen van hun zelf, maar ook gevonden geschriften uit de tijd zelf die over dat gebied gaan, opschriften van steles, enz. De uitkomst is, dat de werkelijkheid anders was, dan de bijbel op bepaalde punten beweerd. 

“Het geloof zit in het Woord en die accepteren ze niet. Ik heb niets met betrekking tot mijn geloof met welke archeoloog ook te maken. Zelfs niet met de Dode Zeerollen. Wat wil je dan met ze?” 

De bijbel geeft vaak pijnlijk nauwkeurig in de verhalen de namen van steden en personen.
Alleen niet in het geval van Mozes niet de naam van de Farao, maar het wel duidelijk waarom in dat geval dat achterwege werd gelaten.
Het verhaal is heel simpel, als geen enkele wetenschapper – en er zijn er heel veel geweest! – de resten heeft kunnen vinden van die vermeende grote stad Jericho met zijn “onneembare” muren dan klopt het bijbelverhaal dus niet! De sinaiwoestijn is in de loop van de tijd volledig omgespit, maar men heeft volstrekt niets kunnen vinden dat wijst op een grote groep Isralieten die daar 40 jaar zouden zijn geweest. Dan kan dat verhaal dus niet kloppen.
Het bijbelsgebied is niet zo groot, en er is enorm veel onderzoek gedaan, heel vaak juist door religieuze mensen al dan niet met een theologische opleiding, maar zelfs zij, hebben op belangrijke punten moeten vaststellen, dat de bijbel niet wordt ondersteund met de resultaten van het onderzoek. 
Overigens zijn dit nog maar een paar punten, in het boek worden er veel meer genoemd. Volgens jou is ieder woord in de Thora de abslute waarheid. Welnu, wetenschappelijk onderzoek toont anders aan.

Maar jij zult net zo blijven doen, als al die teleurgestelde archeologen met theologische opleiding, die gingen graven om de bijbel te bewijzen, maar moesten/moeten vaststellen, dat de werkelijkheid totaal anders was dan de bijbel aangeeft. Zij blijven dan proberen door met de bewijzen te rommelen, of steeds weer andere hypothese op te stellen, die gebeurtenis moet dan eerder of later hebben plaatsgevonden, toch maar tegen beter weten proberen de bijbel op die punten overeind te houden. Helaas echter voor hen worden die hypotheses ook steeds weer door nieuwe vondsten afgeschoten.
Maar toegeven dat de bijbel niet klopt, nooit, want dan wordt het fundament onder hun geloof weggetrokken.

----------


## Iznogoodh

> Ik plaatste al meer dan 2 jaar geleden mijn stuk met de titel "Wetenschap en Tora" waarin ik stelde dat Wetenschap en de Bijbel twee verschillende disciplines zijn die niet met elkaar te verzoenen zijn en heb jou daar nooit over gehoord.


Discipline van de Bijbel? Dat woord slaat nergens op. De Bijbel is niet meer dan een verhaal over God en een joods volk. En zo heb je ook andere verhalen die we allemaal scharen onder de verzamelnaam religie en die allemaal gaan over goden, mensen en een hiernamaals. De verschillende verhalen van de religie spreken elkaar zo tegen dat er geen reden is om aan te nemen dat ze ons enige waarheid vertellen en mogen we aannemen dat ze niet meer zijn dan de vrucht van menselijke fantasie. Als we het onzin vinden om aan te nemen dat donder en bliksem worden veroorzaakt door de Noorse dondergod, mogen we net zo goed het verhaal van de ontmoeting tussen Mozes en God op een berg als onzin bestempelen.

Wie dus zegt dat uitgerekend zijn Bijbel de absolute waarheid bevat, wacht de taak om met een degelijke bewijsvoering te komen.

----------


## Iznogoodh

> De archeologen kunnen en mogen zich inhoudelijk niet met religie bezighouden omdat dat een andere discipline is. Dat weten ze donders goed.


Jij zelf hebt gebruik gemaakt van berekeningen op basis van de Bijbel, berekeningen die bekend zijn en die aangeven dat de aarde niet ouder is dan 6000 jaar.
Het staat archeologen dus vrij om gebruik te maken van berekeningen, ook op basis van de Bijbel, die aangeven dat Mozes zo rond de tijd van Ramses II zou kunnen hebben geleefd. Ze gaan daarmee niet buiten hun boekje. Met die gegevens in de hand kunnen archeologen gerust eens gaan kijken naar wat vondsten en geschriften uit die tijd ons vertellen over de fantastische avonturen van Mozes, Joshua en hun volk. Het waren immers bepaald geen avonturen die destijds onopgemerkt zouden zijn gebleven, zoals reeds is aangegeven. 
Vind men geen referenties aan die avonturen en geen sporen van de steden zoals ze zouden moeten zijn geweest volgens de Bijbel, dan is dat wel veelzeggend.

Voegt men dit bij het feit dat de Bijbel zich niet onderscheidt van enig ander religieus verhaal, behalve in details zoals bijvoorbeeld de aard en aantal van de goden en het aantal malen dat een wezen wordt herboren, dan is de meest aannemelijke verklaring dat het allemaal uit een zeer grote duim komt.

----------


## Iznogoodh

> Het Jodendom heeft een levende traditie van zo'n 3500 jaar oud waarin geen letter is verloren gegaan en wat doen ze ermee? Niet accepteren want dat zou religieuze consequenties voor ze meebrengen.


Het Hindoeisme heeft een levende traditie van duizenden jaren en wat doen ze er mee? Een Hindoe zou net zoals jij kunnen reageren als archeologen gaan zoeken naar sporen van gebeurtenissen die zich volgens de Veda's ergens hebben afgespeeld in India en dan melden dat ze niets vinden. Het komt blijkbaar niet in je op dat religie voor onderzoekers wel eens niet meer zou hoeven te zijn dat een interessant onderwerp van onderzoek. Je hebt de merkwaardige neiging om jouw geloof steeds als centraal te zien voor iedereen. In zoverre is jouw reactie niet anders dan die van sommige moslims op forums als deze, moslims die menen dat mensen de islam verwerpen uit misplaatste trots en dat die mensen in hun hart eigenlijk best wel weten dat de islam de waarheid is.

----------


## Rourchid

> Een heel dom stukje. Wie heeft dat geschreven?


Als je de link volgt dan is vast te stellen dat Christophe Andrade het stukje over John Gray heeft geschreven : http://www.filosofieblog.nl/?p=91
Van dezelfde John Gray is de uitspraak : De humanisten gaan met godsdienst om zoals de Victorianen met seks.



> Kennis en terreur hebben werkelijk niets met elkaar te maken. Terreur komt uiteindelijk voort uit onmacht, dat lijkt me wel duidelijk. Het verlangen het leven van alle mensen te beheersen, zelfs hun gedachten, maar dat lukt natuurlijk nooit, tenzij je ze afmaakt. Fysieke onderwerping gaat nog wel, maar alle mensen een bepaald ding laten denken nooit.
> 
> Wetenschappelijke 'kennis' heeft bovendien niets van doen met totalitaire > religieuze 'kennis'. Religieuze / totalitaire kennis is absoluut, gaat over iets oncontroleerbaars, en alleen het gezag van de 'houder' ervan maakt het waar. Zulke 'absolute waarheid' komt simpelweg uit de loop van een geweer, of van de brandstapel in vroeger tijden.
> 
> Wetenschappelijke 'kennis' is een _voorlopig adequate_ beschrijving van de fysieke werkelijkheid, de empirie, die voor iedereen controleerbaar is en altijd falsifieerbaar als er een adequater model wordt bedacht, en heeft met 'absolute waarheid' niets van doen. Dit soort kennis wordt bovendien niet _at gunpoint_ door de strot geramd, zoals de woestijnreligieuze en communistische of fascistische 'waarheid'.
> 
> Het interesseerde Stalin, Hitler of Mao natuurlijk geen ruk of zij de waarheid in pacht hadden; ze wilden macht, en verkregen macht. Ideologie of geen ideologie.


Kennis en het streven naar _waarheid_ is, in de context van Christophe Andrade's citaat, pogen om de _werkelijkheid_ _van de mens in n systeem_ te vangen. En dit soort pogingen zijn zoals de geschiedenis leert niet bepaald als voorbeelden van menslievendheid te beschouwen. 
Wellicht ten overvloede : het filosofische 'Das Ding an sich' wordt in het dagelijkse spraakgebruik doorgaans ten onrechte '[de] werkelijkheid' genoemd.

 +  =
Richard Rorty verwerpt de correspondentietheorie van de _waarheid_ (_waarheid_ stemt overeen met _werkelijkheid_). We kunnen volgens Rorty een uitspraak niet rechtstreeks met de _werkelijkheid_ vergelijken, alleen vergelijken met andere concurrerende uitspraken. _Waarheid_ is niet een eigenschap van de _werkelijkheid_, maar van onze taal. 
Bron : http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Rorty

----------


## Rourchid

> Het onderwerp is ook onderdeel van een discipline. Wetenschap behandelt de *empirische werkelijkheid*. 
> Wanneer vanuit religie een uitspraak wordt gedaan over de ouderdom van de aarde die strijdig is met de wetenschappelijk opvatting over de juiste ouderdom, dan "wint" volgens jou de religieuze opvatting. Want tja, absolute waarheid, h? Je zegt hier dus dat de geloofsuitspraak het wint van de wetenschapsuitspraak over eenzelfde onderwerp omdat de geloofsuitspraak nu eenmaal absoluut waar is. Je handelt dan in strijd met je eigen stelregel omdat je het "Absolute Waarheid"-argument tegelijkertijd als reden opvoert waarom geloof en wetenschap onverzoenbaar zijn. 
> Als je stelt dat de *empirische werkelijkheid* het onderwerp is van de wetenschap, en dat doe je, dan kan die niet meer het onderwerp zijn van religie. Religie en wetenschap zijn nl. strijdige disciplines, weet je nog wel?
> Voor alle duidelijkheid: jouw religie en het bijbehorende boek kunnen heel goed onderwerpen zijn van wetenschappelijke studie, aangezien ze deel uitmaken van de *empirische werkelijkheid*. Dat het boek volgens jou of wie dan ook handelt met absolute waarheid, is in het geheel geen beletsel voor wetenschappers.


*Werkstuk Scholieren.com*
*Samenvatting Filosofie Wetenschapsfilosofie*

_Eefje_ (16 jaar)

*Filosofie*
*Hoofdstuk 4: Wetenschapsfilosofie*
*Inleiding:*
- Wetenschap draait om weten, om kennis dus
Toegepaste wetenschap: er wordt wat met kennis gedaan of kan worden gedaan
Wetenschapsfilosofen: houden zich bezig met de aard, de structuur en de legitimiteit van wetenschap, opgevat als een rationele vorm van kennisverwerving. 
Ze houden zich bezet met de vragen: 
-Welke methode wordt er in de verschillende wetenschappen gehanteerd?
-Welke soorten wetenschappen kunnen we onderscheiden?
-Wat is de eenheid en samenhang van die verschillende wetenschappen?
-Hoe kan toepassing van wetenschappelijke kennis in de samenleving theoretisch en ethisch verantwoord worden?

*Paragraaf 1 Soorten wetenschap*

_1.1 Wetenschap en gezond verstand_
Common sense-kennis: gezond verstand, verzamel je gedurende je leven op grond van
dagelijkse ervaringen.
1.) Heeft doel praktisch nut 
2.) Verwerf je op onsystematische manier, door eigen ervaring
3.) Uitspraken zijn vaag onvolledig geformuleerd. 
4.) Inconsistenties?
Wetenschappelijke kennis: tegenovergestelde van common sense-kennis.
1.) Wordt verworven met als doel iets te verklaren of te begrijpen.
2.) Verwerf je op systematische manier (methodisch onderzoek, theorin) 
3.) Uitspraken zijn precies, toetsbaar en ruim toepasbaar. 
4.) Heeft veel onderlinge verbanden
- Wetenschappelijke kennis komt vaak voort uit commen sense-kennis, wetenschap begint met het bekritiseren van de mythen en de vooroordelen van de common-sense.
- Wetenschappelijke kennis sijpelt terug in het dagelijkse leven, taalgebruik.

_1.2 Empirische en formele wetenschappen_
Indeling wetenschappen:
- Faculteiten: zo delen universiteiten wetenschappen in
- Alfawetenschappen: taalkunde literatuur
Btawetenschappen: natuur en scheikunde
Gammawetenschappen: economie en psychologie
Tegenwoordig:
- Formele wetenschappen: logica en wiskunde
- Natuurwetenschappen: astronomie en biologie
- Sociale wetenschappen: sociologie, economie
- Interdisciplinaire wetenschappen: filosofie, cybernetica
- Toegepaste wetenschap: wat er met wetenschappelijke kennis gedaan kan worden, het praktisch nut ervan (geneeskunde, techniek)
Empirische wetenschappen: alle wetenschappen die een bepaald deel van de empirische werkelijkheid onderzoeken (zintuiglijk waarneembaar) hebben een empirische basis.
Formele wetenschappen: bestuderen de structuur van formele systemen en abstracte begrippen. Wiskunde (het gaat alleen om getallen) logica en formele grammatica
Formeel: de vorm betreffend, vorm staat tegenover inhoud
Abstract: niet tastbaar en bestaan niet in de empirische werkelijkheid

_1.3 Verklaren of verstaan_
- Het verschil tussen beschrijvende en begrijpende wetenschap wordt bepaald door het feit dat de sociale wetenschappen zich bezighouden met menselijk gedrag, terwijl de natuurwetenschappen zich richten op de (levensloze) natuur.
Beschrijvende wetenschappen: Natuurwetenschappen, Object wordt zo precies mogelijk beschreven, om dingen te verklaren. (oorzaak-gevolg)
Nomothetisch: wetten stellend, eenzelfde oorzaak heeft altijd hetzelfde gevolg. 
Begrijpende sociale wetenschappen: sociologie, psychologie, geschiedenis. Niet gericht op oorzakelijke relaties, maar op verstaan, begrijpen.
Ideografische wetenschappen: het eigene beschrijvend, richten zich op zichtbare, concrete delen van de werkelijkheid. Geen algemene wetten.
- Een sociale wetenschapper kan geen natuurwetenschap toepassen. Hij interpreteert het gedrag van mensen dat hij observeert op grond van wat hij al weet en de context.
Participerend onderzoek: bij Sociale wetenschappen wil de wetenschapper weten wat mensen beweegt in het gedrag en manier van samenleven.
Daarom moet hij zich kunnen inleven.

Bron : http://www.scholieren.com/werkstukken/23530?type=word (.rtf bestand)

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door ronald
> ...


Heb je zelf nog iets in te brengen? Oh nee wacht, natuurlijk niet. Maar wellicht zal je niet ontgaan zijn dat Ronald zijn bek vol tanden op het nachtkastje heeft laten staan.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Kennis en het streven naar _waarheid_ is, in de context van Christophe Andrade's citaat, pogen om de _werkelijkheid_ van de mens in n systeem te vangen. En dit soort pogingen zijn zoals de geschiedenis leert niet bepaald als voorbeelden van menslievendheid te beschouwen.<...>


Dat klopt. Wie niet doet wat hem verteld wordt, wacht aardse cq. eeuwige marteling.

----------


## mark61

> Van dezelfde John Gray is de uitspraak : De humanisten gaan met godsdienst om zoals de Victorianen met seks[/SIZE].


Who the hell is Andrade, en wat heeft Gray hier nou weer mee te maken, en waar slaat die uitspraak op? Warhoofd.




> Kennis en het streven naar _waarheid_




...zijn twee verschillende dingen. 'Streven naar waarheid' is bovendien een slordige, eigenlijk onbegrijpelijke kreet. Het betekent eerder: het streven niet te liegen. Enfin, het geheel is onbegrijpelijk gebrabbel.




> is, in de context van Christophe Andrade's citaat, pogen om de _werkelijkheid_ _van de mens in n systeem_ te vangen. En dit soort pogingen zijn zoals de geschiedenis leert niet bepaald als voorbeelden van menslievendheid te beschouwen.


Nee, inderdaad, de woestijngodsdiensten hebben een hoop terreur, onderdrukking en doden op hun geweten. Vooral het christendom. Misschien hebben Andrade en jij het over wetenschap, maar itt wat jullie denken probeert de wetenschap NIET de werkelijkheid van de mens in n systeem te vatten. 
Daar komt nog bij dat wetenschap NIET prescriptief is, en de mensen dus NIET probeert te vertellen wat ze moeten doen of laten.




> Wellicht ten overvloede : het filosofische 'Das Ding an sich' wordt in het dagelijkse spraakgebruik doorgaans ten onrechte '[de] werkelijkheid' genoemd.


'Das Ding an Sich' wordt in het dagelijks spraakgebruik niet gebruikt. Het zou op de werkelijkheid kunnen slaan; de wetenschap heeft er in ieder geval niets mee te maken.

Waarom reageer je eigenlijk op geen enkele manier op wat ik schrijf? Je hebt geen weerwoord, neem ik aan?

Ik reageer nl. wel op jou.

----------


## mark61

> *Werkstuk Scholieren.com*
> *Samenvatting Filosofie Wetenschapsfilosofie*


Ben je weer bezig met het kwoten van zinloze lappen tekst? Je bent een karikatuur van jezelf; je geeft nog maar es aan dat het smijten met lappen tekst zonder ook maar n door jouzelf bedachte zin volkomen zinloos is. Wat een vervuiling.

----------


## ronald

> Eens zien. Wetenschap kan niet iets zeggen over welk aspect van jouw geloofsgoed dan ook omdat die allemaal absoluut waar zijn. Dit omdat ze uiteindelijk als bron godzelf hebben. Volgens jou zijn echte, serieus te nemen wetenschappers daarvan doordrongen. Een noodzakelijke voorwaarde voor het bedrijven van echte, serieus te nemen wetenschap is dus de aanname dat alles in jouw hokuspokusboek linea recta van god afkomstig is, de absolute waarheid en daarmee verboden terrein voor de wetenschap. De enige echte wetenschappers kunnen in dit licht uitsluitend orthodoxe Joden zijn die zich bij hun wetenschapsbeoefening laten leiden door hun geloof. De consequentie van jouw stelling staat lijnrecht tegenover de stelling zelf.
> De andere kant van de medaille is niet minder interessant.


Goed gezien. Alleen slaat jouw "Een noodzakelijke voorwaarde voor het bedrijven van echte, serieus te nemen wetenschap is dus de aanname dat alles in jouw hokuspokusboek linea recta van god afkomstig is, de absolute waarheid en daarmee verboden terrein voor de wetenschap."natuurlijk weer nergens op. Je blijft het verschil in disciplines maar niet te kunnen maken he? Hoe komt dat toch? Wetenschappers houden zich niet met absolute waarheid bezig, prtenderen niet dat hun bevindingen de absolute waarheid is en spreken zich niet over Gd of religie (ook niet de Joodse) uit en dat moeten ze ook zo houden.




> Het onderwerp is ook onderdeel van een discipline. Wetenschap behandelt de empirische werkelijkheid. 
> Wanneer vanuit religie een uitspraak wordt gedaan over de ouderdom van de aarde die strijdig is met de wetenschappelijk opvatting over de juiste ouderdom, dan "wint" volgens jou de religieuze opvatting. Want tja, absolute waarheid, h? Je zegt hier dus dat de geloofsuitspraak het wint van de wetenschapsuitspraak over eenzelfde onderwerp omdat de geloofsuitspraak nu eenmaal absoluut waar is. Je handelt dan in strijd met je eigen stelregel omdat je het "Absolute Waarheid"-argument tegelijkertijd als reden opvoert waarom geloof en wetenschap onverzoenbaar zijn. 
> Als je stelt dat de empirische werkelijkheid het onderwerp is van de wetenschap, en dat doe je, dan kan die niet meer het onderwerp zijn van religie. Religie en wetenschap zijn nl. strijdige disciplines, weet je nog wel?
> Voor alle duidelijkheid: jouw religie en het bijbehorende boek kunnen heel goed onderwerpen zijn van wetenschappelijke studie, aangezien ze deel uitmaken van de empirische werkelijkheid. Dat het boek volgens jou of wie dan ook handelt met absolute waarheid, is in het geheel geen beletsel voor wetenschappers.


Wetenschap behandelt inderdaad de empirische werkelijkheid. Aangezien de ET speculatief is en per definitie niet empirisch wetenschapppelijk, kun je het net zo goed in de prullenbal gooien.
Als ik houdt bij wat de Bijbel zegt en in toevoegende mate wat de Joodse mondelinge geschriften erover zeggen, dan kun je mijn opvatting tegenover die van de ET zetten. Alleen, het kan me geen bal schelen want het is toch speculatief. Dat jij dat verheven acht is jouw probleem. Het onverzoenbare van de twee verschillende disciplines komt hiet niet een ter sprake. Weer dat domme twee dezelfde woorden-gelijkenis. In dit geval getallen.
Je kunt pas binnen de Tora wetenschappelijk onderzoek gaan doen als je je houdt aan de die discipline eigen wetenschappelijke methodes en regels. Ik zal maar niet vragen of je die kent. Wil je een wetenschappelijk onderzoek vanuit de reguliere wetensdchap met een onderwerp vanuit de Bijbel, dan ben je gebonden aan de drie demensies van de empirische wetenschap. Allerlei zelf erbij bedachte verklaringen kun je op dezelfde speculatieve hoop gooien. Noem maar een onderwerp.

----------


## ronald

> @Ronald
> 
> In de bijbel (Jozua) die volgens jou de absolute waarheid is, heeft de jonge koning Josia in een poging te komen tot n koninkrijk Isral, met de Isralieten die 40 jaar in de woestijn zouden hebben gezworven, een aantal concurrerende stadstaten/koninkrijkjes veroverd. Dat zouden sterke staten zijn geweest met een ommuurde stad, maar toch vielen zij. Zelfs het machtige Jericho met gigantische muren viel, door er simpel omheen te lopen, en op de hoorns te blazen. Dit geeft de macht van God aan, die aan de zijde van Josia stond.
> 
> Dan volgt er onderzoek. In de gevonden archieven van Tel el-Amarna worden honderden tekstdragers gevonden, o.a. een uitgebreide correspondentie met en rapporten van legercommandanten van de Egyptische garnizoenen in Kanaan. Hieruit blijkt, dat die volgens de bijbel sterke koninkrijken, dunbevolkte plaatsen waren, zonder grote steden, en dat er geen sprake was van vestingen/ommuringen. Inclusief Josia waren het dus gewoon vazallen, die net zolang mochten blijven zitten zolang het de Egyptenaren behaagden. Ook archeologisch onderzoek heeft niets van een grote stad laat staan sterke wallen kunnen ontdekken.
> 
> Wat is jouw antwoord daarop:
> 
> Zij hebben het niet kunnen aantonen maar dat wil niet zeggen dat dat bewijs niet te leveren is. Beter zoeken zou ik zeggen. 
> ...



In het boek Jehosua, Jozua, komt Josia niet eens voor.
Jozua ( 2406 - 2516); koning Josia 
(3285 - 3316). Dit zijn joodse data 2008 = 5768 dus reken maar uit. Je ziet dat er op zijn minst 800 jaar tussen zit. Hoe wil je dat ik reageer? Flexibel ben en dat maar hetzelfde vind? Je zegt het maar. 

Je gaat wel heel gemakkelijk mee met wat ze stellen. Zo gaan de heren maar door terwijl ze zelf suggesties doen die op weinig is gebaseerd dan op hubn eigen aannames. Zij bepalen welke Egyptenaren vertellen terwijl niet eens bekend is wie ze zijn. Wie zegt dat Jericho niet te overmeesteren was? Jehoshua was er met een aantal zelfs in geslaagd erin te komen bij Rachab. De muren zijn op een andere wijze dan conventionele overmeestering/vernietiging bezweken. Dat ik zeg Zij hebben het niet kunnen aantonen maar dat wil niet zeggen dat dat bewijs niet te leveren is. Beter zoeken zou ik zeggen. meen ik ook. "Men zou..." is zo vaag en zeker niet binnen de competentie van een archeoloog.

Hoe kun jij bepalen wat men beneden aan de berg wel of niet heeft gehoord terwijl het geluid daar te horen was overtreffend was? Donder, bliksem, aardtrillingen nam het volk niet waar?
Je had waarschijnlijk over mijn opmerking dat zelf de Dode Zeerollen mij religieus niet kunnen schelen en dan wel dit werk? Zo ook niet het werk van een Gordon, Albright od Cottrell. Ik leef in de traditie van Abraham, Isaac en Jacov, de openbaring bij de berg Sinai die tot op de dag van vandaag is doorgegeven. Dat zij daar geen bal om geven interessert me niets. Over 100 jaar krijg je weer een andere hype.

----------


## ronald

> Dat klopt. Wie niet doet wat hem verteld wordt, wacht aardse cq. eeuwige marteling.


Ben je bang?....angst was het motto nu he?  :tover:

----------


## mark61

> Wetenschap behandelt inderdaad de empirische werkelijkheid. Aangezien de ET speculatief is en per definitie niet empirisch wetenschapppelijk,


Gezwets. Of je weet dat en zit moedwillig te liegen, of je begrijpt er gewoon niks van; dan kan je beter je mond houden.

Ik snap gewoon niet dat anno 2008 min of meer ontwikkelde mensen zulke onzin kunnen uitslaan. Waarom doe je dat eigenlijk? Wanhopig proberen je geloof wetenschappelijke standing te geven?

Voor de zoveelste keer: waarom bemoeit jouw godsdienst zich met de empirie?

----------


## Rourchid

> Heb je zelf nog iets in te brengen?



*Werkstuk Scholieren.com*
*Samenvatting Filosofie Wetenschapsfilosofie*
_Eefje_ (16 jaar)

*Filosofie*
*Hoofdstuk 4: Wetenschapsfilosofie*

*Paragraaf 2 Bronnen van wetenschappelijke kennis*
Empiristen: zintuiglijke waarneming is de enige bron van betrouwbare kennis, baseren kennis dus op ervaring
Rationalisten: stellen het verstand (rede, ratio) centraal als bron van betrouwbare kennis, alleen door goed na te denken en verstand te gebruiken, krijg je betrouwbare kennis

_2.1 Kennis van de empirische werkelijkheid_
De werkelijkheid: alles wat op een of andere manier bestaat
Empirische werkelijkheid: de zintuiglijke waarneembare werkelijkheid
Feit: gebeurtenis of omstandigheid waarvan de werkelijkheid vaststaat, alle feiten vormen tezamen de werkelijkheid
Observeren: zo nemen ze met hun zintuigen de werkelijkheid waar en leggen die observaties vast in uitspraken. Feitelijke uitspraken, hebben betrekking op feiten
Een ware feitelijke uitspraak: stemt overeen met de werkelijkheid (de feiten) zon uitspraak beschrijft de werkelijkheid zoals die is
Theorie: een serie uitspraken over de werkelijkheid die op een systematische manier samenhangen en trachten de werkelijkheid te verklaren
Theorie in wetenschap: een beperkt aantal wetmatige uitspraken die een bepaald deel van de werkelijkheid beschrijven en verklaren en die algemeen aanvaard worden door de beoefenaren van het betrokken vakgebied. 
Wetmatigheid: Iets is meerdere malen herhaald door verschillende personen
Kwaliteit: een eigenschap van een object, waardoor dit is zoals het is
Primaire kwaliteiten: grootte vorm, aantal, positie en beweging (meetkundig)
Secundaire kwaliteiten: kleur, geluid, geur, warmte en kou, zijn subjectief
Kwantiteit: telbaarheid, betreft de grootte, hoeveelheid. Uitsluitend van toepassing op stoffelijke objecten, die uitgebreidheid bezitten en gelokaliseerd kunnen worden in de ruimte -bij veel wetenschappelijk onderzoek is het van belang dat bepaalde kwaliteiten kwantificeerbaar gemaakt worden, zodat ze gemeten of geteld kunnen worden. (vrouwencafs filmen, hoeveel onbedekte huid in combinatie stellen met maandelijkse cyclus)

_2.2 Aristoteles: antieke wetenschap_
Aristoteles: logica, ethiek, politiek, letterkunde, natuurwetenschap, verzamelaar. Empirist.
Empirist: gaat uit van een werkelijkheid, de zintuiglijk waarneembare werkelijkheid.
Inductieve methode: het afleiden van regels uit herhaaldelijk waargenomen verschijnselen (de zon komt elke morgen op)
-Soms een fout beeld van de wereld, dat komt niet door de zintuigen, maar door het verstand die trekt verkeerde conclusies.
Logica: de regels voor een verantwoorde en correcte manier van denken. Hoe je denkt, niet om wat je denkt.
-Hij was voor theorie, geen praktijk, voerde zelfs nauwelijks iets uit. (experimenten)
-Dingen streven ernaar om datgene te realiseren wat wezenlijk voor hen is, dat wil zeggen: waar ze voor bedoeld zijn.
Doelgerichte/teleologische opvatting: een steen valt omdat hij verlangt naar de grond.

_2.3 Francis Bacon: kennis is macht_
Francis Bacon: politiek, kanselier, stierf aan eigen experiment (effecten van kou op menselijk lichaam) Wilde de verborgen geheimen waaraan de natuur gehoorzaamt verhelderen, daardoor mens macht over natuur.
(kennis is macht) Empirist. Inductie methode
Idolen: vooroordelen en misverstanden (maakte Bacon korte metten mee)
Gezagsargumenten: argumenten gebaseerd op het gezag van een deskundige of andere autoriteit. (wijst Bacon af)
Speculatieve kennis: komt voort uit de verbeelding die niet gebaseerd is op zintuiglijke waarnemingen. (moet het ook ontgelden)
-Uitspraken dienen door experimenten getoetst te worden, pas dan gelden ze als wetenschappelijk kennis.
Het nieuwe Atlantis: boek met zijn utopie, maatschappij wordt geregeerd door religieus, wetenschappelijk genootschap. Hij spreekt over DNA technologie en pepmiddelen. Boek zorgde voor enthousiasme in de wetenschap en dit leidt tot de Industrile revolutie.

_2.4 Galileo Galile: doorbraak van de moderne wetenschap_
Galile: wiskundige, natuurkundige, sterrenkundige, leefde toen het gevaarlijk was om wetenschapper te zijn. (wereldbeeld van christelijk middeleeuwen) De kerk vermoordde Bruno, omdat hij zei dat het heelal oneindig was.
Geocentrisch wereldbeeld: aarde het middelpunt van het heelal
Heliocentrisch wereldbeeld: de zon is het middelpunt van het heelal (Galile)
-hij verwierp net op tijd zijn idee, hij onderbouwde de inzichten van Copernicus door empirisch onderzoek en toepassing van wiskunde.
-Concentreert zich op het hoe (vooral het beschrijven) van de bewegingen in tegenstelling tot Aristoteles (waarom) Hij herleidde alles tot wiskundige vormen en formules. Hij controleerde alles door experimenten. (basis voor moderne mechanica)
Traagheidsbeginsel: veronderstelt de mogelijkheid van een eeuwigdurende beweging, maar dan wel een cyclische geen rechtlijnige. (gelooft in een eindig bolvormig heelal, in tegen stelling tot Bruno)

_2.5 Isaac Newton: naar een mechanistisch wereldbeeld_
Isaac Newton: doorbrak middeleeuwse wereldbeeld, mechanica, bescheiden, empirist.
-Alle beweging kan terug worden gevoerd op het principe van de zwaartekracht en de drie bewegingswetten. (dit was nieuw, men dacht altijd dat het aardse anders was dan het bovenaardse)
Universum: kon als een reuzachtige, in principe volledig verklaarbare machine worden opgevat.
-Geloofde in bestaan van lege ruimte, daarom kan beweging en verandering op afstand worden bewerkstelligd.
Einstein: ontkrachte Newtons idee van een homogene, absolute tijd en ruimte, door zijn relativiteitstheorie.

----------


## Rourchid

> Oh nee wacht, natuurlijk niet.



*Werkstuk Scholieren.com*
*Samenvatting Filosofie Wetenschapsfilosofie*
_Eefje_ *(16 jaar)*

*Filosofie*
*Hoofdstuk 4: Wetenschapsfilosofie*

*Paragraaf 3 De Empirische cyclus*

Empirische cyclus: een beschrijving van de verschillende fasen van het onderzoeksproces in de empirische wetenschappen. Observatie- inductie (hypothese vorming)- deductie (voorspelling)- toetsing- evaluatie. 
- Het is geen weergave van de werkelijke gang van zaken bij een concreet onderzoek, omdat je in praktijk vaak moet improviseren.

_3.1 Twee manieren van redeneren_
Niet empirische wetenschappen: filosofie, wiskunde, en logica
-Tegenwoordig geen echte tegenstelling meer tussen empiristen en rationalisten. Nemen dingen van elkaar over.
-Het is mogelijk om door middel van nadenken en redeneren betrouwbare kennis te verkrijgen.
Inductie: wordt vanuit het bijzondere en concrete naar het algemene en abstracte toe geredeneerd. Je ziet dat ijzer uitzet bij verhitting, na een aantal keren trek je de conclusie dat ijzer uitzet bij verhitting
Generalisatie: een algemene uitspraak die uit concrete gevallen voortkomt. (van concrete naar alle gevallen)
Inductie-probleem: volgens logica mag een conclusie nooit meer bevatten dan de voorgaande stellingen. (je kunt nooit alle ijzers uitgeprobeerd hebben, dus het geldt alleen voor dat ijzer wat je gebruikt hebt)
Deductie: van algemene en abstracte wordt naar het bijzondere en concrete geredeneerd
Alle Nederlanders in loondienst moeten belasting betalen
Karel is een Nederlander in loondienst -----------------------------------------------------------------------
Conclusie: Karel moet belasting betalen
-Als de premissen van de deductieve redenering waar zijn, is de conclusie ook waar.
Probabilistische: (waarschijnlijkheids) uitspraken, de premissen geven steun aan de conclusie, maar verschaffen geen zekerheid.
-Het trekken van een conclusie uit te weinig waarnemingsgegevens zorgt voor overhaaste generalisering.
Formalisatie: In empirische wetenschappen waar getracht wordt de op inductieve wijze verkregen algemene uitspraken te reconstrueren tot een axiomatisch-deductief systeem.

_3.2 Het kookpunt van water_
empirische cyclus: observatie ( het aan de kook brengen van vloeistoffen, meten van de temperatuur en zien dat water steeds bij 100 graden kookt)
inductie hypothese (water kookt altijd bij 100 graden) 
deductie (onderzoek door middel van deductief redeneren, toetsbare voorspellingen, alle vloeistoffen hebben een vast kookpunt, kwik is een vloeistof, dus het heeft een vast kookpunt) toetsing (aantal potjes kwik verwarmen en kijken of het bij dezelfde temperatuur begint te koken.) 
evaluatie (eindbeoordeling, daardoor kan je weer meerdere dingen gaan moeten observeren en is het ook een cyclus)
hypothesen: een veronderstelling die nog bewezen moet worden. (in de 2e fase van empirische cyclus)

_3.3 Nuanceringen_
Empirische cyclus: gedealiseerd onderzoeksmodel en sterk vereenvoudigd voorbeeld.
Het onderzoek verloopt meestal niet volgens het model, chaotisch, maar je kunt het later wel reconstrueren, waardoor het begrijpelijker is.
Uitvinding: nieuwe vormen van gedrag ontstaan in de geest van getalenteerde individuen.
Imitatie: het proces waardoor nieuw gedrag wordt verspreid, geaccepteerd en gedeeld.
Werther effect: publicatie van gedragingen zorgen ervoor dat die sneller gemiteerd worden.
In het boek Die Leiden des jungen Werthers pleegt de jongen zelfmoord, na publicatie volgen er meer. Het zelfde geldt voor Marilyn Monroe, die ermee in de krant stond.
-In wetenschap is observatie altijd probleemgeleid.
-Bij wetenschappelijk onderzoek gaat het vaak om het vinden van een stukje ontbrekende kennis, waarmee de wetenschap een stukje mee vooruit is geholpen.

_3.4 Auguste Comte: positivisme_
- Volgens Comte moet de wetenschap zich bezighouden met en beperken tot verschijnselen: de positieve feiten en zich verre houden van metafysica.
Positivisme: de wetenschap moet zich beperken tot alleen maar verschijnselen.
Metafysica: alles wat de verschijnselen te boven gaat, het hogere, het bovenaardse.
Auguste Comte: 1798-1857, vader van positivisme, rationalist, werd beetje gek, hij ziet 2 fases in de geschiedenis.
1e fase: theologisch stadium: de mens neemt de toevlucht tot de bovennatuurlijke krachten om verschijnselen te verklaren en begrijpen
2e fase: metafysische stadium: de goden worden ingeruild voor abstractere begrippen, zoals goed en kwaad, hierdoor komen ze te weten dat absolute kennis onhaalbaar is.
Taken wetenschap: - feiten vaststellen
- deze feiten volgens wetten ordenen
- op basis van deze wetten voorspellingen doen.
Wetenschappers: moeten zoeken naar overeenkomsten tussen en bepaalde opeenvolgingen van verschijnselen.
Positivistisch stadium: derde, laatste fase van de ontwikkelingsgang van de wetenschap
-Belang van de samenleving staat voorop
Altrustische levenshouding: het individu zet zijn eigen belangen zo nodig op zij en maakt zich ondergeschikt aan het algemeen belang.

_3.5 Waar of onwaar_
Theorie: bestaat uit een serie samenhangende hypothesen, die getoetst moeten worden op werkelijkheid, dit kan door 2 manieren,
1. Verifiren: de waarheid vaststellen, je zoekt zoveel mogelijk bevestiging van de hypothese
Verificatie: steeds een stukje meer zekerheid, dus kun je er stap voor stap op vertrouwen, nadeel dat het niet altijd waar is, inductieprobleem
2. Falsifiren: de onwaarheid vaststellen, je zoekt naar een weerlegging van de hypothese.
Falsificatie: de weerlegging is 100% zeker, n is genoeg.
Neo- positivistische filosofen van Wiener Kreis: beschouwden mogelijkheid om te verifiren als het criterium om onderscheid te maken tussen zinvolle en zinloze uitspraken
Criterium: kenmerk waarmee dingen in een bepaald opzicht van elkaar onderscheiden kunnen worden (kleur, waar/onwaar)
Zinvolheidscriterium: neo- positivistisch verificatiecriterium
Waarheidscriterium: iets kan onwaar zijn, maar wel zinvol. de appel is blauw
Popper: volgens hem is er voor elke hypothese een bevestiging te vinden als je er naar zoekt.
Vooroordelen worden zo ook gerechtvaardigd. Is voor falsificatie, als iets niet te falsificeren is, dan is het niet wetenschappelijk. 
Falsificatiecriterium: een hypothese of theorie is waar als aan de volgende twee voorwaarden kan worden voldaan
1. Hypothese of theorie is falsifieerbaar (weerlegbaar op grond van empirisch onderzoek)
2. Hypothese of theorie kon tot op heden aantoonbaar niet gefalsifieerd worden
Demarcatiecriterium: het trekt een duidelijk scheidslijn tussen wetenschappelijke en pseudo-wetenschappelijke uitspraken. 
-Vaak worden niet hele theorien weggegooid als ze niet falsifieerbaar zijn, maar wordt er gewoon een nieuwe hypothese aan de rand veranderd.
Onderzoeksprogramma: - Harde kern: centrale hypothesen
- Beschermende laag: hulphypothesen aan de rand van de theorie

_3.6 De Weiner Kreis: grote opruiming_
Wiener Kreis: Weense kring van wetenschappers, rond 1920 om Morits Schlick heen.
Morits Schlick en Rudolf Carnap: vonden dat filosofie te ver ging met de metafysische
aspiraties. Het was onzinnig om je hier mee bezig te houden. Je moet je alleen met de werkelijkheid bezighouden (daarom neo- positivisten)
Neo- positivisten: een uitspraak moet geverifieerd worden
Protocolzinnen: hierin worden eenvoudige waarnemingsfeiten beschreven 
-De wetenschap moet uitspraken doen, filosofie moet dit onder de loep nemen, het gaat over taal.
Schijnproblemen: wetenschappelijke problemen die berust zijn op spraakverwarring (God, ziel)
-De betekenis van een zin bestaat uit de manier waarop je die zin kunt verifiren. 
-De grootheid van Wittgenstein bestaat met name ook hierin, dat hij in zijn zogenaamde tweede periode afstand heeft genomen van zijn eerdere opvattingen en ze aan een radicale kritiek heeft onderworpen
Ludwig Wittgenstein: had grote invloed op het neo-positivisme. Dat wat je kunt denken valt samen met wat je kunt zeggen. Over ethiek, religie en moraal dient dan ook te zwijgen, want het is niet zinvol in taal uit te drukken.
Filosofie behandelt een probleem, als een ziekte.

_3.7 Karl Popper: vallen en opstaan_
Sir Karl Popper: wijdde zich aan demarcatiebeginsel.
Demarcatiebeginsel: de vraag naar het onderscheid tussen echte wetenschap en pseudo-wetenschap.
-Wetenschappers moeten zich niet toeleggen op verificatie, maar integendeel op falsificatie: ze moeten zich inspannen om een uitspraak of theorie te weerleggen.
Hoe vaak moet je iets verifiren voordat het waar is? 
Algemene uitspraken: kunnen nooit meer zijn dan hypotheses of vermoedens
Dogmatisme: het altijd zoeken van het eigen gelijk door zich immuun te maken voor
tegenargumenten en tegenvoorbeelden (Hier is Popper tegen)
Kritisch rationalisme: een redelijkheid die altijd kritisch blijft, ook ten aanzien van zichzelf. 
-Samenleving moet open staan voor uiteenlopende visies, ook voor ongebruikelijke, omdat je alleen je ongelijk kunt zien en je gelijk niet.

----------


## Rourchid

> Ik ben een zwakbegaafde forumclown die zelf niets terzake in kan brengen.



*Werkstuk Scholieren.com*
*Samenvatting Filosofie Wetenschapsfilosofie*
_Eefje_ *(16 jaar)*

*Filosofie*
*Hoofdstuk 4: Wetenschapsfilosofie*

*Paragraaf 4 Wetenschappelijke vooruitgang*

_4.1 vooruitgang of verandering_
-Grote wetenschappelijk vooruitgang aan de hand van praktische toepasbaarheid, de laatste jaren. Brengt ook nadelen, massavernietigingswapens en milieuproblemen mee.
-als de wetenschap vooruitgang boekt, dan moet er ook een einddoel zijn ten opzichte waarvan er sprake is van vooruitgang.
-Het einddoel zullen we waarschijnlijk nooit bereiken, maar daardoor kunnen we richting geven aan het wetenschappelijk onderzoek.
-Sommige filosofen zien geen wetenschappelijke vooruitgang, er is geen einddoel.

_4.2 Opkomst en ondergang_
Paradigma-wisseling: Een bepaalde theorie of wetenschapsopvatting samen met de bijbehorende werkwijze wordt vervangen door een andere.
Standaardvoorbeeld: een bepaalde aanpak en oplossing van een wetenschappelijk probleem wordt gebruikt om andere problemen op te lossen.
Anomalien: onoplosbare problemen, gaan vooraf aan een paradigma. Uitkomsten van
(paradigma) experimenten die bepaalde hypothesen van het paradigma hinderlijk falsificeren.
Grondslagencrisis: Als autoriteiten binnen het vakgebied geen oplossing kunnen vinden voor de anomalien.
-Jonge onderzoekers willen nieuw paradigma die de problemen van het oude niet kent of op weet te lossen. 
-Opeenvolging van paradigma een wetenschappelijke vooruitgang?
Nee: Er is geen einddoel. Er is geen enkel paradigma beter, al gaat het nieuwe paradigma winnen, omdat de oude aanhangers sterven.
Ja: Er wordt niet voor niets een nieuwe bedacht, het oude voldeed niet meer aan de nieuwe feiten.

_4.3 Thomas Kuhn: wetenschappelijke revoluties_
Thomas Kuhn: viel op dat de mechanica van Newton niet beter was dan die van Aristoteles, maar anders. De geschiedenis loopt in horten en stoten. In goede tijden wordt de wetenschap geleid door vooronderstellingen die niet ter discussie staan.
Paradigma: set van aannames, vooronderstellingen.
Wetenschappelijke revolutie: het oude paradigma wordt ingeruild voor een andere
-Na de aanvaarding van een nieuw paradigma ziet de wereld er als het ware anders uit, onvergelijkbaar zelfs.
Visie Kuhn: staat haaks op Popper zijn filosofie, hij gelooft namelijk dat wetenschappelijke kennis geleidelijk loopt.
-Als je terug kijkt, zie je een geleidelijke groei, maar dat is gezichtsbedrog, in elke wetenschappelijke periode reconstrueert een eigen geschiedenis van de wetenschap.
-tijdens normale wetenschappelijke periodes, geen echte falsificatie geduld, tijdens wetenschappelijke revoluties is er geen discussie tussen de 2 paradigmas. Wetenschap is misschien wel niet irrationeel, maar a rationeel.

_4.4 Paul Feyerabend: vrolijke wetenschap_
Paul Feyerabend: assistent Popper, schreef Against Method en werd daarmee *de clown van de wetenschap* genoemd.
Against Method: tegen: er is slechts 1 manier om grip op de werkelijkheid te krijgen, de wetenschappelijke methode. Het geeft eerder macht dan nut.
-Tolerante houding ten aanzien van verschillende benaderingen van de werkelijkheid. (Indiase geneeskunst net zo goed als westerse?) 
- Hij pleit net als Nietzche voor vrolijke wetenschap, niet zo ernstig. Westerse wetenschappers zijn vaak arrogant.
-Hij bestrijdt het gezag van de wetenschap om een eenduidige en beslissende visie op de werkelijkheid te propageren. Mensen moeten vrij denken, vrije mensen zijn.

Bron : http://www.scholieren.com/werkstukken/23530?type=word (.rtf bestand)

----------


## Rourchid

> Who the hell is Andrade, en wat heeft Gray hier nou weer mee te maken, en waar slaat die uitspraak op? Warhoofd.


http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showpost....2&postcount=63



> Nee, inderdaad, de woestijngodsdiensten hebben een hoop terreur, onderdrukking en doden op hun geweten. Vooral het christendom.


Ik ben me van geen woestijngodsdienst bewust.



> Misschien hebben Andrade en jij het over wetenschap, maar itt wat jullie denken probeert de wetenschap NIET de werkelijkheid van de mens in n systeem te vatten. 
> Daar komt nog bij dat wetenschap NIET prescriptief is, en de mensen dus NIET probeert te vertellen wat ze moeten doen of laten.


De premisse is niet 'wetenschap' maar 'politiek & geschiedenis' (C. Andrade).



> 'Das Ding an Sich' wordt in het dagelijks spraakgebruik niet gebruikt. Het zou op de werkelijkheid kunnen slaan; de wetenschap heeft er in ieder geval niets mee te maken.


"Nee. Ik heb dit postje niet voor niets "Das Ding an sich" genoemd. Het is 
wat in het dagelijkse spraakgebruik doorgaans ten onrechte "de 
werkelijkheid" wordt genoemd. Het is dat waar realistische metafysici in hun 
denken van uit gaan. Ik omschreef het met "een wereld op zichzelf, met 
eigenschappen en wetmatigheden die niet afhangen van onze beoordeling." (dus 
de tegenhanger van de objecten van Kant, die zich naar het subject richten). 
Kant noemde het 't noumenon, dat wat we moeten veronderstellen als bron van 
de fenomenen, die op zichzelf niet kenbaar is. 

Pim. 

Bron : http://groups.google.nl/group/nl.fil...6b2b8f2e90cd53



> Waarom reageer je eigenlijk op geen enkele manier op wat ik schrijf? Je hebt geen weerwoord, neem ik aan? Ik reageer nl. wel op jou


Reageren?!!!
Je houdt hier een monoloog over een of meerdere woestijngodsdiensten waar ik helemaal niks mee heb en er valt dus niets te reageren met uitzondering van het beschrijven van je (vrijwillige) achterstandspositie.

----------


## Rourchid

> Ben je weer bezig met het kwoten van zinloze lappen tekst? Je bent een karikatuur van jezelf; je geeft nog maar es aan dat het smijten met lappen tekst zonder ook maar n door jouzelf bedachte zin volkomen zinloos is. Wat een vervuiling.


Ik heb de beschouwingen van Eefje (16 jaar) en de daarbij behorende diepte hier geplaatst als alternatief voor de ook in deze draad te waar te nemen overdaad aan nietszeggendheid.

----------


## mark61

> Ik heb de beschouwingen van Eefje (16 jaar) en de daarbij behorende diepte hier geplaatst als alternatief voor de ook in deze draad te waar te nemen overdaad aan nietszeggendheid.


Je praat dus tegen jezelf. Kan dat niet buiten maroc.nl om?

----------


## mark61

> Je houdt hier een monoloog over een of meerdere woestijngodsdiensten waar ik helemaal niks mee heb en er valt dus niets te reageren met uitzondering van het beschrijven van je (vrijwillige) achterstandspositie.[/SIZE]


Oh, nu ben je weer geen moslim. Vermoeiend.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Rourchid
> ...


Nou bedankt, en volgens mij ben je helemaal geen zwakbegaafde forumclown hoor!



> <...>Ronald begreep er helaas niet bijster veel van en begon daarom uit pure ellende maar weer eens over de evolutietheorie<...>


 :hihi:  Ronald: _just gotta love the little bugger._



> <...>Mark61 heeft al een paar rake opmerkingen aan zijn adres geplaatst, dus het lijkt me niet nodig dat jij nog moeite doet...<...>


Nee, lijkt me ook niet.



> <...>Ik zou het op prijs stellen wanneer je je uiteenzetting nog eens in zijn volle glorie plaatst, om toekomstige verwarring aan de kant van Ronald te voorkomen.


No problemo.



> Wetenschap handelt en formuleert met theorien en hypotheses terwijl de Bijbel handelt met absolute waarheid. Deze zijn twee verschillende disciplines waar "verzoening" totaal niet op zijn plaats is.


Eens zien. Wetenschap kan niet iets zeggen over welk aspect van jouw geloofsgoed dan ook omdat die allemaal absoluut waar zijn. Dit omdat ze uiteindelijk als bron godzelf hebben. Volgens jou zijn echte, serieus te nemen wetenschappers daarvan doordrongen. Een noodzakelijke voorwaarde voor het bedrijven van echte, serieus te nemen wetenschap is dus de aanname dat alles in jouw hokuspokusboek linea recta van god afkomstig is, de absolute waarheid en daarmee verboden terrein voor de wetenschap. De enige echte wetenschappers kunnen in dit licht uitsluitend orthodoxe Joden zijn die zich bij hun wetenschapsbeoefening laten leiden door hun geloof. De consequentie van jouw stelling staat lijnrecht tegenover de stelling zelf.
De andere kant van de medaille is niet minder interessant. 



> Wetenschap handelt en formuleert met theorien en hypotheses terwijl de Bijbel handelt met absolute waarheid. Deze zijn twee verschillende disciplines waar "verzoening" totaal niet op zijn plaats is.


Het onderwerp is ook onderdeel van een discipline. Wetenschap behandelt de empirische werkelijkheid. 
Wanneer vanuit religie een uitspraak wordt gedaan over de ouderdom van de aarde die strijdig is met de wetenschappelijk opvatting over de juiste ouderdom, dan "wint" volgens jou de religieuze opvatting. Want tja, absolute waarheid, h? Je zegt hier dus dat de geloofsuitspraak het wint van de wetenschapsuitspraak over eenzelfde onderwerp omdat de geloofsuitspraak nu eenmaal absoluut waar is. Je handelt dan in strijd met je eigen stelregel omdat je het "Absolute Waarheid"-argument tegelijkertijd als reden opvoert waarom geloof en wetenschap onverzoenbaar zijn. 
Als je stelt dat de empirische werkelijkheid het onderwerp is van de wetenschap, en dat doe je, dan kan die niet meer het onderwerp zijn van religie. Religie en wetenschap zijn nl. strijdige disciplines, weet je nog wel?
Voor alle duidelijkheid: jouw religie en het bijbehorende boek kunnen heel goed onderwerpen zijn van wetenschappelijke studie, aangezien ze deel uitmaken van de empirische werkelijkheid. Dat het boek volgens jou of wie dan ook handelt met absolute waarheid, is in het geheel geen beletsel voor wetenschappers.

----------


## ronald

> Nou bedankt, en volgens mij ben je helemaal geen zwakbegaafde forumclown hoor!


Allemaal ouwe koek... :slaap:

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door ronald
> ...


Je initile reaktie sloeg nergens op. Probeer het nog eens. Deze keer zonder de evolutietheorie er met de haren bij te slepen. Misschien kun je eindelijk eens uitleggen waarom jij vanuit religie uitspraken meent te kunnen doen over de empirische werkelijkheid, terwijl die het terrein is van de wetenschap. Als religie en wetenschap strijdige disciplines zijn, kunnen niet vanuit beide uitspraken gedaan worden over hetzelfde onderwerp.

----------


## ronald

> Je initile reaktie sloeg nergens op. Probeer het nog eens. Deze keer zonder de evolutietheorie er met de haren bij te slepen. Misschien kun je eindelijk eens uitleggen waarom jij vanuit religie uitspraken meent te kunnen doen over de empirische werkelijkheid, terwijl die het terrein is van de wetenschap. Als religie en wetenschap strijdige disciplines zijn, kunnen niet vanuit beide uitspraken gedaan worden over hetzelfde onderwerp.


Ik ga maar ook even kriskrassend te werk met antwoorden.

Je snapt nog steeds niet wat onder welke discipline bevindt he? "In een begin schiep Gd de hemelen en de aarde" vind jij empirisch? Laat je nakijken.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Je snapt nog steeds niet wat onder welke discipline bevindt he? "In een begin schiep Gd de hemelen en de aarde" vind jij empirisch?


Nee, natuurlijk niet. En daarom heeft die mededeling niets van doen met de empirische werkelijkheid, onderzoeksterrein van de wetenschap. Je ontleent de ouderdom van de aarde bij nader inzien dus net als ik niet aan gegevens uit de bijbel. Waarom deed je dan al die tijd alsof?
Nu mijn andere punt nog even:



> Wetenschap handelt en formuleert met theorien en hypotheses terwijl de Bijbel handelt met absolute waarheid. Deze zijn twee verschillende disciplines waar "verzoening" totaal niet op zijn plaats is.


Wetenschap kan niet iets zeggen over welk aspect van jouw geloofsgoed dan ook omdat die allemaal absoluut waar zijn. Dit omdat ze uiteindelijk als bron godzelf hebben. Volgens jou zijn echte, serieus te nemen wetenschappers daarvan doordrongen. Een noodzakelijke voorwaarde voor het bedrijven van echte, serieus te nemen wetenschap is dus de aanname dat alles in jouw hokuspokusboek linea recta van god afkomstig is, de absolute waarheid en daarmee verboden terrein voor de wetenschap. De enige echte wetenschappers kunnen in dit licht uitsluitend orthodoxe Joden zijn die zich bij hun wetenschapsbeoefening laten leiden door hun geloof. De consequentie van jouw stelling staat lijnrecht tegenover de stelling zelf.

----------


## ronald

> Nee, natuurlijk niet. En daarom heeft die mededeling niets van doen met de empirische werkelijkheid, onderzoeksterrein van de wetenschap. Je ontleent de ouderdom van de aarde bij nader inzien dus net als ik niet aan gegevens uit de bijbel. Waarom deed je dan al die tijd alsof?
> Nu mijn andere punt nog even:
> 
> Wetenschap kan niet iets zeggen over welk aspect van jouw geloofsgoed dan ook omdat die allemaal absoluut waar zijn. Dit omdat ze uiteindelijk als bron godzelf hebben. Volgens jou zijn echte, serieus te nemen wetenschappers daarvan doordrongen. Een noodzakelijke voorwaarde voor het bedrijven van echte, serieus te nemen wetenschap is dus de aanname dat alles in jouw hokuspokusboek linea recta van god afkomstig is, de absolute waarheid en daarmee verboden terrein voor de wetenschap. De enige echte wetenschappers kunnen in dit licht uitsluitend orthodoxe Joden zijn die zich bij hun wetenschapsbeoefening laten leiden door hun geloof. De consequentie van jouw stelling staat lijnrecht tegenover de stelling zelf.


Wat? Je meent nog steeds dat de schepping een empirische gebeurtenis was? De schepping van iets uit het niets is een Gddelijke daad die uniek was. Maar ik begrijp dat je dat ziet als een soort wereld in de wolken. Je klint wel erg in de war.

Beetje sukkelig ook dat empirisch bezig zijnde wetenschappers zich ook bezig houden met wat de religie meldt. Ze zijn inderdaad intelligent genoeg om daar geen uitspraken over te doen en dat in hun waarde bij de religieuzen te laten voor zover zij dat zelf niet zijn. Behalve zo'n dombo als een Dawkins natuurlijk.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door ronald
> ...


Net doen of je de Nederlandse taal niet machtig bent, zal je niet helpen. Ik expliciteerde mi. toch afdoende dat ik de mededeling over god zijn truukje niet beschouw als behorend tot de empirie:



> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door ronald
> 
> 
> <...>Je snapt nog steeds niet wat onder welke discipline bevindt he? "In een begin schiep Gd de hemelen en de aarde" vind jij empirisch?
> 
> 
> Nee, natuurlijk niet.<...>


En daarom heeft die mededeling niets van doen met de empirische werkelijkheid, onderzoeksterrein van de wetenschap. Je ontleent de ouderdom van de aarde bij nader inzien dus net als ik niet aan gegevens uit de bijbel. Waarom deed je dan al die tijd alsof?
Nu mijn andere punt nog even:



> Wetenschap handelt en formuleert met theorien en hypotheses terwijl de Bijbel handelt met absolute waarheid. Deze zijn twee verschillende disciplines waar "verzoening" totaal niet op zijn plaats is.


Wetenschap kan niet iets zeggen over welk aspect van jouw geloofsgoed dan ook omdat die allemaal absoluut waar zijn. Dit omdat ze uiteindelijk als bron godzelf hebben. Volgens jou zijn echte, serieus te nemen wetenschappers daarvan doordrongen. Een noodzakelijke voorwaarde voor het bedrijven van echte, serieus te nemen wetenschap is dus de aanname dat alles in jouw hokuspokusboek linea recta van god afkomstig is, de absolute waarheid en daarmee verboden terrein voor de wetenschap. De enige echte wetenschappers kunnen in dit licht uitsluitend orthodoxe Joden zijn die zich bij hun wetenschapsbeoefening laten leiden door hun geloof. De consequentie van jouw stelling staat lijnrecht tegenover de stelling zelf.

----------


## ronald

> Net doen of je de Nederlandse taal niet machtig bent, zal je niet helpen. Ik expliciteerde mi. toch afdoende dat ik de mededeling over god zijn truukje niet beschouw als behorend tot de empirie:
> 
> En daarom heeft die mededeling niets van doen met de empirische werkelijkheid, onderzoeksterrein van de wetenschap. Je ontleent de ouderdom van de aarde bij nader inzien dus net als ik niet aan gegevens uit de bijbel. Waarom deed je dan al die tijd alsof?
> Nu mijn andere punt nog even:
> 
> Wetenschap kan niet iets zeggen over welk aspect van jouw geloofsgoed dan ook omdat die allemaal absoluut waar zijn. Dit omdat ze uiteindelijk als bron godzelf hebben. Volgens jou zijn echte, serieus te nemen wetenschappers daarvan doordrongen. Een noodzakelijke voorwaarde voor het bedrijven van echte, serieus te nemen wetenschap is dus de aanname dat alles in jouw hokuspokusboek linea recta van god afkomstig is, de absolute waarheid en daarmee verboden terrein voor de wetenschap. De enige echte wetenschappers kunnen in dit licht uitsluitend orthodoxe Joden zijn die zich bij hun wetenschapsbeoefening laten leiden door hun geloof. De consequentie van jouw stelling staat lijnrecht tegenover de stelling zelf.


Mijn hemel...je ziet echt spoken... :tover:

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door ronald
> ...


Geen inhoudelijke bezwaren wegens bekje vol tanden? Ik vind het best.



> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door ronald
> ...


Net doen of je de Nederlandse taal niet machtig bent, zal je niet helpen. Ik expliciteerde mi. toch afdoende dat ik de mededeling over god zijn truukje niet beschouw als behorend tot de empirie:



> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door ronald
> 
> 
> <...>Je snapt nog steeds niet wat onder welke discipline bevindt he? "In een begin schiep Gd de hemelen en de aarde" vind jij empirisch?
> 
> 
> Nee, natuurlijk niet.<...>


En daarom heeft die mededeling niets van doen met de empirische werkelijkheid, onderzoeksterrein van de wetenschap. Je ontleent de ouderdom van de aarde bij nader inzien dus net als ik niet aan gegevens uit de bijbel. Waarom deed je dan al die tijd alsof?
Nu mijn andere punt nog even:



> Wetenschap handelt en formuleert met theorien en hypotheses terwijl de Bijbel handelt met absolute waarheid. Deze zijn twee verschillende disciplines waar "verzoening" totaal niet op zijn plaats is.


Wetenschap kan niet iets zeggen over welk aspect van jouw geloofsgoed dan ook omdat die allemaal absoluut waar zijn. Dit omdat ze uiteindelijk als bron godzelf hebben. Volgens jou zijn echte, serieus te nemen wetenschappers daarvan doordrongen. Een noodzakelijke voorwaarde voor het bedrijven van echte, serieus te nemen wetenschap is dus de aanname dat alles in jouw hokuspokusboek linea recta van god afkomstig is, de absolute waarheid en daarmee verboden terrein voor de wetenschap. De enige echte wetenschappers kunnen in dit licht uitsluitend orthodoxe Joden zijn die zich bij hun wetenschapsbeoefening laten leiden door hun geloof. De consequentie van jouw stelling staat lijnrecht tegenover de stelling zelf.

----------


## ronald

> Geen inhoudelijke bezwaren wegens bekje vol tanden? Ik vind het best.


Voor jou staand wel ja...ongelofelijk wat een blok.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Geen inhoudelijke bezwaren wegens bekje vol tanden? Ik vind het best.
> 
> 
> Voor jou staand wel ja...ongelofelijk wat een blok.


Je eindpunt babbelmodus is bereikt. Geeft niet, we beginnen gewoon overnieuw.



> Wetenschap handelt en formuleert met theorien en hypotheses terwijl de Bijbel handelt met absolute waarheid. Deze zijn twee verschillende disciplines waar "verzoening" totaal niet op zijn plaats is.


Eens zien. Wetenschap kan niet iets zeggen over welk aspect van jouw geloofsgoed dan ook omdat die allemaal absoluut waar zijn. Dit omdat ze uiteindelijk als bron godzelf hebben. Volgens jou zijn echte, serieus te nemen wetenschappers daarvan doordrongen. Een noodzakelijke voorwaarde voor het bedrijven van echte, serieus te nemen wetenschap is dus de aanname dat alles in jouw hokuspokusboek linea recta van god afkomstig is, de absolute waarheid en daarmee verboden terrein voor de wetenschap. De enige echte wetenschappers kunnen in dit licht uitsluitend orthodoxe Joden zijn die zich bij hun wetenschapsbeoefening laten leiden door hun geloof. De consequentie van jouw stelling staat lijnrecht tegenover de stelling zelf.
De andere kant van de medaille is niet minder interessant. 



> Wetenschap handelt en formuleert met theorien en hypotheses terwijl de Bijbel handelt met absolute waarheid. Deze zijn twee verschillende disciplines waar "verzoening" totaal niet op zijn plaats is.


Het onderwerp is ook onderdeel van een discipline. Wetenschap behandelt de empirische werkelijkheid. 
Wanneer vanuit religie een uitspraak wordt gedaan over de ouderdom van de aarde die strijdig is met de wetenschappelijk opvatting over de juiste ouderdom, dan "wint" volgens jou de religieuze opvatting. Want tja, absolute waarheid, h? Je zegt hier dus dat de geloofsuitspraak het wint van de wetenschapsuitspraak over eenzelfde onderwerp omdat de geloofsuitspraak nu eenmaal absoluut waar is. Je handelt dan in strijd met je eigen stelregel omdat je het "Absolute Waarheid"-argument tegelijkertijd als reden opvoert waarom geloof en wetenschap onverzoenbaar zijn. 
Als je stelt dat de empirische werkelijkheid het onderwerp is van de wetenschap, en dat doe je, dan kan die niet meer het onderwerp zijn van religie. Religie en wetenschap zijn nl. strijdige disciplines, weet je nog wel?
Voor alle duidelijkheid: jouw religie en het bijbehorende boek kunnen heel goed onderwerpen zijn van wetenschappelijke studie, aangezien ze deel uitmaken van de empirische werkelijkheid. Dat het boek volgens jou of wie dan ook handelt met absolute waarheid, is in het geheel geen beletsel voor wetenschappers.

----------


## ronald

> Je eindpunt babbelmodus is bereikt. Geeft niet, we beginnen gewoon overnieuw.
> 
> Eens zien. Wetenschap kan niet iets zeggen over welk aspect van jouw geloofsgoed dan ook omdat die allemaal absoluut waar zijn. Dit omdat ze uiteindelijk als bron godzelf hebben. Volgens jou zijn echte, serieus te nemen wetenschappers daarvan doordrongen. Een noodzakelijke voorwaarde voor het bedrijven van echte, serieus te nemen wetenschap is dus de aanname dat alles in jouw hokuspokusboek linea recta van god afkomstig is, de absolute waarheid en daarmee verboden terrein voor de wetenschap. De enige echte wetenschappers kunnen in dit licht uitsluitend orthodoxe Joden zijn die zich bij hun wetenschapsbeoefening laten leiden door hun geloof. De consequentie van jouw stelling staat lijnrecht tegenover de stelling zelf.
> De andere kant van de medaille is niet minder interessant. 
> 
> Het onderwerp is ook onderdeel van een discipline. Wetenschap behandelt de empirische werkelijkheid. 
> Wanneer vanuit religie een uitspraak wordt gedaan over de ouderdom van de aarde die strijdig is met de wetenschappelijk opvatting over de juiste ouderdom, dan "wint" volgens jou de religieuze opvatting. Want tja, absolute waarheid, h? Je zegt hier dus dat de geloofsuitspraak het wint van de wetenschapsuitspraak over eenzelfde onderwerp omdat de geloofsuitspraak nu eenmaal absoluut waar is. Je handelt dan in strijd met je eigen stelregel omdat je het "Absolute Waarheid"-argument tegelijkertijd als reden opvoert waarom geloof en wetenschap onverzoenbaar zijn. 
> Als je stelt dat de empirische werkelijkheid het onderwerp is van de wetenschap, en dat doe je, dan kan die niet meer het onderwerp zijn van religie. Religie en wetenschap zijn nl. strijdige disciplines, weet je nog wel?
> Voor alle duidelijkheid: jouw religie en het bijbehorende boek kunnen heel goed onderwerpen zijn van wetenschappelijke studie, aangezien ze deel uitmaken van de empirische werkelijkheid. Dat het boek volgens jou of wie dan ook handelt met absolute waarheid, is in het geheel geen beletsel voor wetenschappers.


Nou nou nou... begin je weer de ET gelijk te stellen met empirische wetenschappen. Neem voor mijn part eens een zomercursus filosofie van de natuurwetenschappen. Laat je eerst maar eens rechtzetten want het is wel een zooitje met ao die disciplines door elkaar. Blijf gewoon op een terrein die je misschien nog kunt begrijpen en laat die Tora maar zitten. Daar kun je uiteindelijk geen zinnig woord over zeggen. Wordt zo nooit wat als je verschillende dingen blijft mixen en uitsluiten. Wat de empirische wetenschappers betreft ook. Je snapt nog steeds niet wat dat inhoudt laat staan dat je voor die groep denkt te kunnen spreken. Ik zie nu wel in dat voor sommigen geloof psychologisch gevaarlijk is. Helemaal in de war. Blijkt dus dat wetenschap datzelfde kan bereiken. Sommigen raken er helemaal van door de war en gaan dingen zien en geloven die niet werkelijk zijn en niets met kennis te maken hebben.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door ronald
> ...


Je babbelmodus zet geen zoden aan de dijk.



> Wetenschap handelt en formuleert met theorien en hypotheses terwijl de Bijbel handelt met absolute waarheid. Deze zijn twee verschillende disciplines waar "verzoening" totaal niet op zijn plaats is.


Eens zien. Wetenschap kan niet iets zeggen over welk aspect van jouw geloofsgoed dan ook omdat die allemaal absoluut waar zijn. Dit omdat ze uiteindelijk als bron godzelf hebben. Volgens jou zijn echte, serieus te nemen wetenschappers daarvan doordrongen. Een noodzakelijke voorwaarde voor het bedrijven van echte, serieus te nemen wetenschap is dus de aanname dat alles in jouw hokuspokusboek linea recta van god afkomstig is, de absolute waarheid en daarmee verboden terrein voor de wetenschap. De enige echte wetenschappers kunnen in dit licht uitsluitend orthodoxe Joden zijn die zich bij hun wetenschapsbeoefening laten leiden door hun geloof. De consequentie van jouw stelling staat lijnrecht tegenover de stelling zelf.
De andere kant van de medaille is niet minder interessant. 



> Wetenschap handelt en formuleert met theorien en hypotheses terwijl de Bijbel handelt met absolute waarheid. Deze zijn twee verschillende disciplines waar "verzoening" totaal niet op zijn plaats is.


Het onderwerp is ook onderdeel van een discipline. Wetenschap behandelt de empirische werkelijkheid. 
Wanneer vanuit religie een uitspraak wordt gedaan over de ouderdom van de aarde die strijdig is met de wetenschappelijk opvatting over de juiste ouderdom, dan "wint" volgens jou de religieuze opvatting. Want tja, absolute waarheid, h? Je zegt hier dus dat de geloofsuitspraak het wint van de wetenschapsuitspraak over eenzelfde onderwerp omdat de geloofsuitspraak nu eenmaal absoluut waar is. Je handelt dan in strijd met je eigen stelregel omdat je het "Absolute Waarheid"-argument tegelijkertijd als reden opvoert waarom geloof en wetenschap onverzoenbaar zijn. 
Als je stelt dat de empirische werkelijkheid het onderwerp is van de wetenschap, en dat doe je, dan kan die niet meer het onderwerp zijn van religie. Religie en wetenschap zijn nl. strijdige disciplines, weet je nog wel?
Voor alle duidelijkheid: jouw religie en het bijbehorende boek kunnen heel goed onderwerpen zijn van wetenschappelijke studie, aangezien ze deel uitmaken van de empirische werkelijkheid. Dat het boek volgens jou of wie dan ook handelt met absolute waarheid, is in het geheel geen beletsel voor wetenschappers.

----------


## ronald

> Je babbelmodus zet geen zoden aan de dijk.


Jouw intelligentie wel dan?

----------


## Charlus

> Wetenschap handelt en formuleert met theorien en hypotheses terwijl de Bijbel handelt met absolute waarheid. Deze zijn twee verschillende disciplines waar "verzoening" totaal niet op zijn plaats is.


Eens zien. Wetenschap kan niet iets zeggen over welk aspect van jouw geloofsgoed dan ook omdat die allemaal absoluut waar zijn. Dit omdat ze uiteindelijk als bron godzelf hebben. Volgens jou zijn echte, serieus te nemen wetenschappers daarvan doordrongen. Een noodzakelijke voorwaarde voor het bedrijven van echte, serieus te nemen wetenschap is dus de aanname dat alles in jouw hokuspokusboek linea recta van god afkomstig is, de absolute waarheid en daarmee verboden terrein voor de wetenschap. De enige echte wetenschappers kunnen in dit licht uitsluitend orthodoxe Joden zijn die zich bij hun wetenschapsbeoefening laten leiden door hun geloof. De consequentie van jouw stelling staat lijnrecht tegenover de stelling zelf.
De andere kant van de medaille is niet minder interessant. 



> Wetenschap handelt en formuleert met theorien en hypotheses terwijl de Bijbel handelt met absolute waarheid. Deze zijn twee verschillende disciplines waar "verzoening" totaal niet op zijn plaats is.


Het onderwerp is ook onderdeel van een discipline. Wetenschap behandelt de empirische werkelijkheid. 
Wanneer vanuit religie een uitspraak wordt gedaan over de ouderdom van de aarde die strijdig is met de wetenschappelijk opvatting over de juiste ouderdom, dan "wint" volgens jou de religieuze opvatting. Want tja, absolute waarheid, h? Je zegt hier dus dat de geloofsuitspraak het wint van de wetenschapsuitspraak over eenzelfde onderwerp omdat de geloofsuitspraak nu eenmaal absoluut waar is. Je handelt dan in strijd met je eigen stelregel omdat je het "Absolute Waarheid"-argument tegelijkertijd als reden opvoert waarom geloof en wetenschap onverzoenbaar zijn. 
Als je stelt dat de empirische werkelijkheid het onderwerp is van de wetenschap, en dat doe je, dan kan die niet meer het onderwerp zijn van religie. Religie en wetenschap zijn nl. strijdige disciplines, weet je nog wel?
Voor alle duidelijkheid: jouw religie en het bijbehorende boek kunnen heel goed onderwerpen zijn van wetenschappelijke studie, aangezien ze deel uitmaken van de empirische werkelijkheid. Dat het boek volgens jou of wie dan ook handelt met absolute waarheid, is in het geheel geen beletsel voor wetenschappers.

----------


## Hawa

Absolute waarheden bestaan niet. Nou ja het enigste dat de Aarde dus draait en in beweging is.......
De religeuze boeken zijn sociale boeken, zelfs kun je ze revolutionair noemen, maar het volk wordt nog steeds gemanipuleerd door ortherdoxe zielen, zoals de creationisten wel niet doen in Amerika.
De Islam is ook niks mis mee.
Maar de Wahabieten,die zogenaamde religieuse leiders die het geloof verspreiden, en ook de salafisten maken er een jamboel aan haat van.
De christelijke bende die ooit de wereld heeft veroverd met haar cruxifix is mede schuldig aan dogmaas...
Het bidden b.v. in moskeeen, waar de vrouwen als derde rangs burgers worden gekwalifiseerd, is geen wetenschap, maar een dogma.
De mannen maken de wetten in de moskeeen, en de vrouwen mogen in achterkamertjes hun gebeden doen.
De Saoedische regering is het hier niet mee eens. In Mekka zijn de vrouwen en de mannen gelijkwaardig, ook in het bidden in de grote moskee.
In Turkije zijn er mensen uit een gezin die op voeten en handen lopen. 
De wetenschappers willen hun een leer uittrekken, zijn we afkomstig van de Apen, zoals Darwin al heeft gezegt?
Men maakt scan fotoos van de hersenen, en uit het onderzoek blijkt dat het herballum, het gebiedt waar de loop syclus is vastgelegt,heel erg klein is,in vergelijking met gezonde twee voeters.
Maar dit klopt ook weer niet helemaal omdat uit een onderzoek is gebleken dat bij een jongen helemaal geen herballum aanwezig was, en toch op twee voeten stond.(ander onderzoek bij een Japanse jongen).
De wetenschappers zoeken het nu in het gen.
Hierbij bij de Turkse bevolking was wel enige hilariteit, want stel je voor dat Darwin nu weleens gelijk kon hebben, dan is die hele islam overbodig en bestaat God/Allah/Jaweh dus niet eens.
De moeder van dit gezin, van die viervoeters baarde elk jaar wel en nieuw kind...ligt het hieraan....?
De vader en moeder en de kinderen zelf gaan vredelievend met elkaar om.
Een goddelijk gezin, die gewoon als moslims leven.....
Maar de wetenschappers zitten in vuur en vlam en willen dus weten hoe dit nu kan...
Nouja, dat weten ze dus nog steeds niet....
Met behulp van stangen die als een brug functioneren, kunnen de viervoeters als tweevoeters zich dus trainen..En dat is zeker gelukt.
Alhoewel, bij de zoon van die familie, die nergens aan mee doet, en soms ook daadwerkelijk heel erg boos kan worden in zijn handicap, heeft hij zelf met zelfdiscipline het eigen heft in handen genomen, en is zelf gaan staan, en loopt dus ook zelfstandig op twee voeten door het leven.
Deze zoon werd wel vergeleken met de Aap soort die ook zo loopt.....
Ja Allah is ook groot hoor?
De enigste troost in deze remedie is wel....Als die mensen in het westen hadden gewoond, was dit volgens hun nooit gebeurd, met behulp van therapieeen, kan je al veel ellende oplossen.
En die ellende is dus ook opgelost......
Niet door de wetenschap maar door de wilskracht van die mensen dus zelf.... :engel:

----------


## ronald

> Eens zien. Wetenschap kan niet iets zeggen over welk aspect van jouw geloofsgoed dan ook omdat die allemaal absoluut waar zijn. Dit omdat ze uiteindelijk als bron godzelf hebben. Volgens jou zijn echte, serieus te nemen wetenschappers daarvan doordrongen. Een noodzakelijke voorwaarde voor het bedrijven van echte, serieus te nemen wetenschap is dus de aanname dat alles in jouw hokuspokusboek linea recta van god afkomstig is, de absolute waarheid en daarmee verboden terrein voor de wetenschap. De enige echte wetenschappers kunnen in dit licht uitsluitend orthodoxe Joden zijn die zich bij hun wetenschapsbeoefening laten leiden door hun geloof. De consequentie van jouw stelling staat lijnrecht tegenover de stelling zelf.
> De andere kant van de medaille is niet minder interessant. 
> 
> Het onderwerp is ook onderdeel van een discipline. Wetenschap behandelt de empirische werkelijkheid. 
> Wanneer vanuit religie een uitspraak wordt gedaan over de ouderdom van de aarde die strijdig is met de wetenschappelijk opvatting over de juiste ouderdom, dan "wint" volgens jou de religieuze opvatting. Want tja, absolute waarheid, h? Je zegt hier dus dat de geloofsuitspraak het wint van de wetenschapsuitspraak over eenzelfde onderwerp omdat de geloofsuitspraak nu eenmaal absoluut waar is. Je handelt dan in strijd met je eigen stelregel omdat je het "Absolute Waarheid"-argument tegelijkertijd als reden opvoert waarom geloof en wetenschap onverzoenbaar zijn. 
> Als je stelt dat de empirische werkelijkheid het onderwerp is van de wetenschap, en dat doe je, dan kan die niet meer het onderwerp zijn van religie. Religie en wetenschap zijn nl. strijdige disciplines, weet je nog wel?
> Voor alle duidelijkheid: jouw religie en het bijbehorende boek kunnen heel goed onderwerpen zijn van wetenschappelijke studie, aangezien ze deel uitmaken van de empirische werkelijkheid. Dat het boek volgens jou of wie dan ook handelt met absolute waarheid, is in het geheel geen beletsel voor wetenschappers.


Op de een of andere manier lijken deze herhalingen wel het effect van een of andere dwangneurose te zijn.

----------


## Iznogoodh

Waarom zou een religieus boek absolute waarheid bevatten, zoals Ronald beweert? Het eerste argument dat men daar tegen kan aanvoeren is dat religieuze werken elkaar zeer kunnen tegenspreken, wat de geloofwaardigheid van die werken in het algemeen bepaald niet ten goede komt.
Het tweede argument is dat het aan de gelovigen toevalt om ons te bewijzen dat hun boeken absolute waarheid bevatten en dat de praktijk heeft uitgewezen dat ze dat helemaal niet kunnen. Om maar eens wat te noemen: heeft iemand oit kunnen bewijzen of zelfs maar aannemelijk kunnen maken dat het Bijbelverhaal van Mozes echt gebeurd is? Er is alvast geen onafhankelijke bevestiging van. Wat maakt het splisen van de zee of de ark van Noach realistischer dan een god die een olifantenkop krijgt? Alle zijn ze normaliter onmogelijk.

----------


## Iznogoodh

> Absolute waarheden bestaan niet. Nou ja het enigste dat de Aarde dus draait en in beweging is......


Dat is nu het leuke van natuurwetenschap; die heeft dat duidelijk aangetoond.

----------


## Iznogoodh

> Niet door de wetenschap maar door de wilskracht van die mensen dus zelf....


Tegen een blindedarmontsteking helpt weinig wilskracht. maar wetenschap heeft wel geleerd hoe je kunt verdoven en opereren en waarom je daarbij steriel te werk moet gaan.

----------


## ronald

> Tegen een blindedarmontsteking helpt weinig wilskracht. maar wetenschap heeft wle geleerd hoe je kunt verdoven en opereren en waarom je daarbij steriel te werk moet gaan.


Mijn vader is in de oorlog in een kamp op een tafel met een keukenmesje zonder verdoving met een enorme wils- en levenskracht door een dokter onder de gelederen van zijn blinde darmontsteking geholpen. Zie hier de stomheid van je reactie.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Op<...>


Kun je niet meer op eigen kracht uit je babbelmodus geraken? Reageer eens inhoudelijk.



> Wetenschap handelt en formuleert met theorien en hypotheses terwijl de Bijbel handelt met absolute waarheid. Deze zijn twee verschillende disciplines waar "verzoening" totaal niet op zijn plaats is.


Eens zien. Wetenschap kan niet iets zeggen over welk aspect van jouw geloofsgoed dan ook omdat die allemaal absoluut waar zijn. Dit omdat ze uiteindelijk als bron godzelf hebben. Volgens jou zijn echte, serieus te nemen wetenschappers daarvan doordrongen. Een noodzakelijke voorwaarde voor het bedrijven van echte, serieus te nemen wetenschap is dus de aanname dat alles in jouw hokuspokusboek linea recta van god afkomstig is, de absolute waarheid en daarmee verboden terrein voor de wetenschap. De enige echte wetenschappers kunnen in dit licht uitsluitend orthodoxe Joden zijn die zich bij hun wetenschapsbeoefening laten leiden door hun geloof. De consequentie van jouw stelling staat lijnrecht tegenover de stelling zelf.
De andere kant van de medaille is niet minder interessant. 



> Wetenschap handelt en formuleert met theorien en hypotheses terwijl de Bijbel handelt met absolute waarheid. Deze zijn twee verschillende disciplines waar "verzoening" totaal niet op zijn plaats is.


Het onderwerp is ook onderdeel van een discipline. Wetenschap behandelt de empirische werkelijkheid. 
Wanneer vanuit religie een uitspraak wordt gedaan over de ouderdom van de aarde die strijdig is met de wetenschappelijk opvatting over de juiste ouderdom, dan "wint" volgens jou de religieuze opvatting. Want tja, absolute waarheid, h? Je zegt hier dus dat de geloofsuitspraak het wint van de wetenschapsuitspraak over eenzelfde onderwerp omdat de geloofsuitspraak nu eenmaal absoluut waar is. Je handelt dan in strijd met je eigen stelregel omdat je het "Absolute Waarheid"-argument tegelijkertijd als reden opvoert waarom geloof en wetenschap onverzoenbaar zijn. 
Als je stelt dat de empirische werkelijkheid het onderwerp is van de wetenschap, en dat doe je, dan kan die niet meer het onderwerp zijn van religie. Religie en wetenschap zijn nl. strijdige disciplines, weet je nog wel?
Voor alle duidelijkheid: jouw religie en het bijbehorende boek kunnen heel goed onderwerpen zijn van wetenschappelijke studie, aangezien ze deel uitmaken van de empirische werkelijkheid. Dat het boek volgens jou of wie dan ook handelt met absolute waarheid, is in het geheel geen beletsel voor wetenschappers.

----------


## ronald

> Kun je niet meer op eigen kracht uit je babbelmodus geraken? Reageer eens inhoudelijk.
> 
> Eens zien. Wetenschap kan niet iets zeggen over welk aspect van jouw geloofsgoed dan ook omdat die allemaal absoluut waar zijn. Dit omdat ze uiteindelijk als bron godzelf hebben. Volgens jou zijn echte, serieus te nemen wetenschappers daarvan doordrongen. Een noodzakelijke voorwaarde voor het bedrijven van echte, serieus te nemen wetenschap is dus de aanname dat alles in jouw hokuspokusboek linea recta van god afkomstig is, de absolute waarheid en daarmee verboden terrein voor de wetenschap. De enige echte wetenschappers kunnen in dit licht uitsluitend orthodoxe Joden zijn die zich bij hun wetenschapsbeoefening laten leiden door hun geloof. De consequentie van jouw stelling staat lijnrecht tegenover de stelling zelf.
> De andere kant van de medaille is niet minder interessant. 
> 
> Het onderwerp is ook onderdeel van een discipline. Wetenschap behandelt de empirische werkelijkheid. 
> Wanneer vanuit religie een uitspraak wordt gedaan over de ouderdom van de aarde die strijdig is met de wetenschappelijk opvatting over de juiste ouderdom, dan "wint" volgens jou de religieuze opvatting. Want tja, absolute waarheid, h? Je zegt hier dus dat de geloofsuitspraak het wint van de wetenschapsuitspraak over eenzelfde onderwerp omdat de geloofsuitspraak nu eenmaal absoluut waar is. Je handelt dan in strijd met je eigen stelregel omdat je het "Absolute Waarheid"-argument tegelijkertijd als reden opvoert waarom geloof en wetenschap onverzoenbaar zijn. 
> Als je stelt dat de empirische werkelijkheid het onderwerp is van de wetenschap, en dat doe je, dan kan die niet meer het onderwerp zijn van religie. Religie en wetenschap zijn nl. strijdige disciplines, weet je nog wel?
> Voor alle duidelijkheid: jouw religie en het bijbehorende boek kunnen heel goed onderwerpen zijn van wetenschappelijke studie, aangezien ze deel uitmaken van de empirische werkelijkheid. Dat het boek volgens jou of wie dan ook handelt met absolute waarheid, is in het geheel geen beletsel voor wetenschappers.


Op de een of andere manier lijken deze herhalingen wel het effect van een of andere dwangneurose te zijn.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Iznogoodh
> 
> 
> Tegen een blindedarmontsteking helpt weinig wilskracht. maar wetenschap heeft wle geleerd hoe je kunt verdoven en opereren en waarom je daarbij steriel te werk moet gaan.
> 
> 
> Mijn vader is in de oorlog in een kamp op een tafel met een keukenmesje zonder verdoving met een enorme wils- en levenskracht door een dokter onder de gelederen van zijn blinde darmontsteking geholpen. Zie hier de stomheid van je reactie.


Tenzij hij uitsluitend door pure wilskracht zijn blindedarmontsteking heeft genezen, wat mij zeer onwaarschijnlijk lijkt, raakt jouw reaktie kant noch wal en heb je op geen enkele wijze de evt. stomheid van Iznogoodh zijn reaktie aangetoond. 
Dit kleine voorbeeldje is exemplarisch voor je wijze van posten.

----------


## ronald

> Tenzij hij uitsluitend door pure wilskracht zijn blindedarmontsteking heeft genezen, wat mij zeer onwaarschijnlijk lijkt, raakt jouw reaktie kant noch wal en heb je op geen enkele wijze de evt. stomheid van Iznogoodh zijn reaktie aangetoond. 
> Dit kleine voorbeeldje is exemplarisch voor je wijze van posten.


Ach ja...je mag wel meespelen met vrijwillige domheid. Izz bedoelde zeker ook alleen pure wilskracht he? Ik wel natuurlijk. Lees eens wat van prof. J.Bastiaans of zo.

----------


## Charlus

> Wetenschap handelt en formuleert met theorien en hypotheses terwijl de Bijbel handelt met absolute waarheid. Deze zijn twee verschillende disciplines waar "verzoening" totaal niet op zijn plaats is.


Eens zien. Wetenschap kan niet iets zeggen over welk aspect van jouw geloofsgoed dan ook omdat die allemaal absoluut waar zijn. Dit omdat ze uiteindelijk als bron godzelf hebben. Volgens jou zijn echte, serieus te nemen wetenschappers daarvan doordrongen. Een noodzakelijke voorwaarde voor het bedrijven van echte, serieus te nemen wetenschap is dus de aanname dat alles in jouw hokuspokusboek linea recta van god afkomstig is, de absolute waarheid en daarmee verboden terrein voor de wetenschap. De enige echte wetenschappers kunnen in dit licht uitsluitend orthodoxe Joden zijn die zich bij hun wetenschapsbeoefening laten leiden door hun geloof. De consequentie van jouw stelling staat lijnrecht tegenover de stelling zelf.
De andere kant van de medaille is niet minder interessant. 



> Wetenschap handelt en formuleert met theorien en hypotheses terwijl de Bijbel handelt met absolute waarheid. Deze zijn twee verschillende disciplines waar "verzoening" totaal niet op zijn plaats is.


Het onderwerp is ook onderdeel van een discipline. Wetenschap behandelt de empirische werkelijkheid. 
Wanneer vanuit religie een uitspraak wordt gedaan over de ouderdom van de aarde die strijdig is met de wetenschappelijk opvatting over de juiste ouderdom, dan "wint" volgens jou de religieuze opvatting. Want tja, absolute waarheid, h? Je zegt hier dus dat de geloofsuitspraak het wint van de wetenschapsuitspraak over eenzelfde onderwerp omdat de geloofsuitspraak nu eenmaal absoluut waar is. Je handelt dan in strijd met je eigen stelregel omdat je het "Absolute Waarheid"-argument tegelijkertijd als reden opvoert waarom geloof en wetenschap onverzoenbaar zijn. 
Als je stelt dat de empirische werkelijkheid het onderwerp is van de wetenschap, en dat doe je, dan kan die niet meer het onderwerp zijn van religie. Religie en wetenschap zijn nl. strijdige disciplines, weet je nog wel?
Voor alle duidelijkheid: jouw religie en het bijbehorende boek kunnen heel goed onderwerpen zijn van wetenschappelijke studie, aangezien ze deel uitmaken van de empirische werkelijkheid. Dat het boek volgens jou of wie dan ook handelt met absolute waarheid, is in het geheel geen beletsel voor wetenschappers.

----------


## ronald

> Eens zien. Wetenschap kan niet iets zeggen over welk aspect van jouw geloofsgoed dan ook omdat die allemaal absoluut waar zijn. Dit omdat ze uiteindelijk als bron godzelf hebben. Volgens jou zijn echte, serieus te nemen wetenschappers daarvan doordrongen. Een noodzakelijke voorwaarde voor het bedrijven van echte, serieus te nemen wetenschap is dus de aanname dat alles in jouw hokuspokusboek linea recta van god afkomstig is, de absolute waarheid en daarmee verboden terrein voor de wetenschap. De enige echte wetenschappers kunnen in dit licht uitsluitend orthodoxe Joden zijn die zich bij hun wetenschapsbeoefening laten leiden door hun geloof. De consequentie van jouw stelling staat lijnrecht tegenover de stelling zelf.
> De andere kant van de medaille is niet minder interessant. 
> 
> Het onderwerp is ook onderdeel van een discipline. Wetenschap behandelt de empirische werkelijkheid. 
> Wanneer vanuit religie een uitspraak wordt gedaan over de ouderdom van de aarde die strijdig is met de wetenschappelijk opvatting over de juiste ouderdom, dan "wint" volgens jou de religieuze opvatting. Want tja, absolute waarheid, h? Je zegt hier dus dat de geloofsuitspraak het wint van de wetenschapsuitspraak over eenzelfde onderwerp omdat de geloofsuitspraak nu eenmaal absoluut waar is. Je handelt dan in strijd met je eigen stelregel omdat je het "Absolute Waarheid"-argument tegelijkertijd als reden opvoert waarom geloof en wetenschap onverzoenbaar zijn. 
> Als je stelt dat de empirische werkelijkheid het onderwerp is van de wetenschap, en dat doe je, dan kan die niet meer het onderwerp zijn van religie. Religie en wetenschap zijn nl. strijdige disciplines, weet je nog wel?
> Voor alle duidelijkheid: jouw religie en het bijbehorende boek kunnen heel goed onderwerpen zijn van wetenschappelijke studie, aangezien ze deel uitmaken van de empirische werkelijkheid. Dat het boek volgens jou of wie dan ook handelt met absolute waarheid, is in het geheel geen beletsel voor wetenschappers.


Op de een of andere manier lijken deze herhalingen wel het effect van een of andere dwangneurose te zijn.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door ronald
> ...


Ja. Hij stipte aan dat alleen pure wilskracht niet voldoende is. Uit jouw voorbeeld volgt ook dat alleen pure wilskracht niet voldoende is, of heeft je vader door handoplegging zichzelf genezen? Je hebt niets aangetoond.

----------


## ronald

> Ja. Hij stipte aan dat alleen pure wilskracht niet voldoende is. Uit jouw voorbeeld volgt ook dat alleen pure wilskracht niet voldoende is, of heeft je vader door handoplegging zichzelf genezen? Je hebt niets aangetoond.


He...? Waar is dat keukenmesje en die dokter opeens gebleven? Beetje ge*blok*keerd? Ik suggereerde al iets van Bastiaans te lezen.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door ronald
> ...


Iznoghoodh stelde dat ihgv. een blindedarmontsteking je met pure wilskracht alleen niet ver komt. Een terzakekundige dokter met een mesje zijn minimaal noodzakelijk. Ook in het geval van je vader was pure wilskracht niet voldoende; zonder een dokter + mesje zou hij het niet gered hebben. Je anekdote doet niets af van Iznogoodh zijn stelling, bevestigt hem zelfs.
Het is nog maar de vraag of de wilskracht van je vader een doorslaggevende factor zou kunnen zijn, nog afgezien van mijn feitelijke argumentatie. Gesteld voor de keuze tussen een zekere, zeer pijnlijke dood (als ik me niet vergis ga je aan een onbehandelde blindedarmontsteking nagenoeg zeker dood) en de mogelijkheid tot herstel, zullen weinig mensen anders kiezen dan je vader deed. Ik bedoel hier niet iets ten nadele van je vader te zeggen.

----------


## Iznogoodh

> Mijn vader is in de oorlog in een kamp op een tafel met een keukenmesje zonder verdoving met een enorme wils- en levenskracht door een dokter onder de gelederen van zijn blinde darmontsteking geholpen. Zie hier de stomheid van je reactie.


De wilskracht van je vader deed zijn blindedarmontstekng niet verdwijnen. Dat was de arts die wist hoe en waar hij moest ingrijpen en die ook wist dat hij moest ingrijpen omdat een niet behandelde blindedarmontsteking dodelijk is. Dat het zonder verdoving moest gebeuren is een apart aspect van het verhaal.
Mijn bewondering voor je vader is er natuurlijk niet minder om.

----------


## ronald

> Iznoghoodh stelde dat ihgv. een blindedarmontsteking je met pure wilskracht alleen niet ver komt. Een terzakekundige dokter met een mesje zijn minimaal noodzakelijk. Ook in het geval van je vader was pure wilskracht niet voldoende; zonder een dokter + mesje zou hij het niet gered hebben. Je anekdote doet niets af van Iznogoodh zijn stelling, bevestigt hem zelfs.
> Het is nog maar de vraag of de wilskracht van je vader een doorslaggevende factor zou kunnen zijn, nog afgezien van mijn feitelijke argumentatie. Gesteld voor de keuze tussen een zekere, zeer pijnlijke dood (als ik me niet vergis ga je aan een onbehandelde blindedarmontsteking nagenoeg zeker dood) en de mogelijkheid tot herstel, zullen weinig mensen anders kiezen dan je vader deed. Ik bedoel hier niet iets ten nadele van je vader te zeggen.


En ik stelde dat je met pure wils- en levenskracht heel veel ver kunt komen. Zoek het op in de literatuur stelde ik al voor. Beetje dom door de keuze te stellen of "pijnlijke dood" terwijl je je daar geen voorstelling van kan maken en zeker niet wanneer je 39 kg weegt maar dan toch kiest voor de mogelijkheid verder te leven terwijl je wel weet hoe een mes in je buik voelt. Herstel? Terwijl links en rechts doden vielen? Velen smeekten om de dood. Je begint de situatie tamelijk belachelijk te maken.

----------


## ronald

> De wilskracht van je vader deed zijn blindedarmontstekng niet verdwijnen. Dat was de arts die wist hoe en waar hij moest ingrijpen en die ook wist dat hij moest ingrijpen omdat een niet behandelde blindedarmontsteking dodelijk is. Dat het zonder verdoving moest gebeuren is een apart aspect van het verhaal.
> Mijn bewondering voor je vader is er natuurlijk niet minder om.


Had ik die arts en dat keukenmesje niet genoemd dan? Juist de deskundige die jouw argument van stiriel behandelen en verdoven in de wind sloeg? Daar ging het jou toch om? Met een accute blindedarmontsteking ben je binnen een dag dood.

----------


## Iznogoodh

> Had ik die arts en dat keukenmesje niet genoemd dan? Juist de deskundige die jouw argument van stiriel behandelen en verdoven in de wind sloeg? Daar ging het jou toch om? Met een accute blindedarmontsteking ben je binnen een dag dood.


Mijn opmerking over een blindedarm (ik wist uiteraard niet dat jouw vader daar aan was geopereerd, anders was ik met een ander voorbeeld gekomen) was slechts bedoeld als reactie op het bericht van Hawa, die stelde dat wilskracht en niet wetenschap voor een oplossing zorgde in een bepaald geval. Daar had hij gelijk in maar ik stelde gewoon dat een blindedarmontsteking een voorbeeld is van waar op de eerste plaats de wetenschap een oplossing brengt omdat die ons heeft geleerd 
dat je in zo een geval zo snel mogelijk moet opererenhoe je moet verdovendat je steriel moet opereren.

----------


## Hawa

Kijk de wetenschap heeft veel voordeel gebracht aan de mens,de levensverwchtingen zijn erg groot vergeleken met vroeger, en de armoede in het westen is ook bijna van de baan, alhoewel, die armoede aangeest en vooral doorzettingsvermogen totaal ontbreekt.
Geloof kan je niet uitsluiten van de wetenschap. En andersom ook dus niet.
In de wetenschap en in het geloof zitten echte pschycopaten toch(een stel slimmerikken die iedereen om de tuin heen leidt).
Ethische kwesties moet je nooit verwaarlozen, maar ook niet misbruiken,zoals b.v. met abortussen etc.
De vrouw is nog altijd baas in eigen buik? Hoop ik!
Ik heb ooit ook een blindendarmontsteking gehad. Ik wist nieteens die pijn uit mijn buik te verklaren, ik verging van de pijn. Naar de dokter op de fiets de volgende dag en nog die zelfde dag geopereerd...En op die zelfde dag al weer van mijn bed af in het ziekenhuis. Een week lang in het ziekenhuis.
Ja heel vroeger ging je hier aan dood. Lang leve de wetenschap.
Maar de mensen maken ook misbruik van de wetenschap. Als ze denken dat ze dood gaan, bellen ze gelijk al de dokter, terwijl, jezelf als leek vele ziektes al kan weten, ook op internet is van alles te vinden. En zelf controle over je eigen lichaam is beter besteedt aan iemand die je totaal vertrouwt, en je zelf niks weet over je zelf.
Vandaag de dag bellen oeverloos mensen naar de dokter-centrale, met alle gevolgen ervan. Doktoren kunnen de druk niet meer aan, raken de controle kwijt over hun eigen patienten, goedkopere dokters, die hier van kunnen leren worden ingevlogen,door krapte door die shit zeikers aan de telefoon, de terreur patienten allertijden dus.
Hoe kan de mens zo in het slop raken, zoveel aandacht willen, en opeisen dat ook nog.
Men zegt de controle van de kerken, de sociale controle is totaal zoek geraakt....
De mensen die hulp nodig hebben, of die aandacht die ze vroeger kregen door kerk en parochie zijn wegevaagt, omdat wij aan rijkdom, niet meer die kerk willen aanschouwen. (ook die terror van die pastoor en dominee ook al niet meer, vanuit verleden tijden).
Dus oorzaak en gevolg...
Veel mensen kunnen hunkinderen nieteens opvoedden, alleen al uit traditie,die totaal al ontbreekt, van moeder op dochter..
We leven in een welvaartsland, en als je die praktijken ziet aan terror van al die mensen dat ze directe hulp willen, dan zet mij de haren recht overeind...
Nouja, als dit zo is....zoals de media dus zegt....
Er gaan ook tig kinderen dus dood, door onvoorzienigheden aan hulp die er niet komt....(vooral allochtonen die de dupe worden).
In Groningen staat een grote Evangelische tent, op Amerikaans evangelie geschoeit, die zegt dat God geneest..Met grote plakkaten aan de weg...
God die geneest.....
Drie dagen lang en de hele tent zit vol met mensen, vooral ook mensen met een andere huidskleur, en blanken die er goed uit zien, geen junks os zo, of verlebberde types...
Wat heeft de mens last van?
God weet het wel, en God geneest wel..dus de dokters zijn dus weer overbodig ofzo...Je bent blind en je ziet weer...Zoals Jezus dus deed.
De mens moet het pad , hun eigen pad eens gaan verlichten....
Oude dogmaas wegsmijten...Helder denken....Je eigen lichaam is je eigen geest.
Is je geest niet oke, is je lichaam dat ook niet....
Mensen moeten zelf eens altenatiever worden, boekjes lezen, beter gaan eten, en gewoon vasten als ze zelf willen.
En niet denken dat goeroes het weten, of de doktoren die hun hemd staan...
De mens wil veel weten, en studeren, maar sommige willen gelijk boter bij de vis.
Nou dat gaat dus niet, in wetenschap niet en godsdient dus ook niet.
Wees jezelf.....

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door ronald
> ...


Je kunt je duidelijk niet meer onttrekken aan je pre-logische babbelmodus, die mij wat doet denken aan een foetushouding. We laten het hier dan maar bij.
Ik ben van zins toekomstige forumgebruikers een service te gaan verlenen.



> Wetenschap handelt en formuleert met theorien en hypotheses terwijl de Bijbel handelt met absolute waarheid. Deze zijn twee verschillende disciplines waar "verzoening" totaal niet op zijn plaats is.


De argeloze ongelovige prikker die wel zin heeft in een fijne discussie met een letterlijk aangelegde relifanaat, denkt wschnl. in eerste instantie dat er best wat zit in jouw statement, om pas 20 forumpagina's verder er gefrustreerd achter te komen met een volslagen _nutcase_ van doen te hebben.
Wat Ronald schrijft:



> Wetenschap handelt en formuleert met theorien en hypotheses terwijl de Bijbel handelt met absolute waarheid. Deze zijn twee verschillende disciplines waar "verzoening" totaal niet op zijn plaats is.


Wat hij daarmee bedoelt:



> _Zijn_ en alleen _zijn_ religie spreekt met absolute waarheid, en wel over _alles_ wat ter sprake komt in _zijn_ heilige boek. Wetenschappers deugen in zijn optiek pas indien zij zich bij hun wetenschapsbeoefening ervan bewust zijn dat alles in Ronald zijn heilige boek de Absolute Waarheid en niets dan de Absolute Waarheid is. Hieruit volgt ook dat indien de wetenschap n zijn heilige boek iets beweren over een eigenschap van het rele, zoals de ouderdom van de aarde, zijn heilige boek per definitie prevaleert boven de wetenschap. De wetenschappelijke methode legt het nu eenmaal altijd af tegen de Absolute Waarheid.
> Aan de andere kant is de wetenschap niet bij machte ook maar iets te weerleggen van wat er in zijn heilige boek staat; de Absolute Waarheid kan nooit weerlegd worden middels het beperkte instrumentarium van de wetenschap. Wetenschappers die menen een feitelijke onjuistheid in zijn heilige boek blootgelegd te hebben, zijn volgens Ronald automatisch nepwetenschappers omdat ze zich niet voldoende bewust waren van het feit dat _zijn_ heilige boek spreekt met de Absolute Waarheid. Afgezien daarvan klopt zijn heilige boek tat., ook al lijkt het niet te kloppen volgens de wetenschap. Kan niet anders want, je raadt het al, zijn heilige boek = Absolute Waarheid. God heeft het fysieke z geschapen dat voor de wetenschap zijn heilige boek alleen onjuist _lijkt_. 
> Dat er mensen zouden bestaan die niet aanvaarden dat zijn heilige boek de Absolute Waarheid en niets dan de Absolute Waarheid bevat, is geen overweging in Ronald zijn particuliere universum. Nu ja, misschien bestaan ze volgens hem wel, maar dan zijn ze gelijk eerder genoemde nepwetenschappers ernstig de weg kwijt.
> Met zo iemand ga je een discussie aan. Jouw keus, ik wilde je alleen even waarschuwen. Wanneer de ET ter sprake komt, gaat het nog veel en veel gekker. Je zult je ogen niet geloven. Stuur me desnoods even een PB.


Mijn dank voor het fungeren als inspiratiebron.

----------


## ronald

> Je kunt je duidelijk niet meer onttrekken aan je pre-logische babbelmodus, die mij wat doet denken aan een foetushouding. We laten het hier dan maar bij.
> Ik ben van zins toekomstige forumgebruikers een service te gaan verlenen.
> 
> De argeloze ongelovige prikker die wel zin heeft in een fijne discussie met een letterlijk aangelegde relifanaat, denkt wschnl. in eerste instantie dat er best wat zit in jouw statement, om pas 20 forumpagina's verder er gefrustreerd achter te komen met een volslagen _nutcase_ van doen te hebben.
> Wat Ronald schrijft:
> 
> Wat hij daarmee bedoelt:
> 
> Mijn dank voor het fungeren als inspiratiebron.


Het enige wat mij bezig houdt met jou is waarom jij op een Islam forum blijft reageren, afzetten, schoppen op religieuze opvattingen, over Gd, Allah, als je er helemaal niets van ene Gd of religie accepteert? Dan moet je toch wel een of andere dwangneurose van jewelste hebben? Je dwanggedachten hebben je helemaal in hun greep. Mensen als jij intrigeren mij wel hoor.

----------


## naam

> Het enige wat mij bezig houdt met jou is waarom jij op een Islam forum blijft reageren, afzetten, schoppen op religieuze opvattingen, over Gd, Allah, als je er helemaal niets van ene Gd of religie accepteert?


In de zin die je schrijft staat ook het antwoord.

Het is intrigerend om te zien hoe mensen die een godsdienst aanhangen in de daarin voorkomende dogma's blijven geloven ook al spreken wetenschappelijke bevindingen die tegen. 
Oh, ja, dat zijn geen echte wetenschappelijke bevindingen door echte wetenschappers want die zijn in strijd met de absolute waarheid van het boek.

Bovendien een theorie klopt per definitie niet als het ingaat tegen de absolute feiten die in het boek staan.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Wat Ronald schrijft:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja joh. Mijn nadere toelichting op jouw uitspraak tav. de strijdigheid van bijbel en wetenschap, is die correct?

----------


## Hawa

zie hier.....van Ino....tegen Ronald....
Ronald heeft inderdaad weinig op met wetenschap, hoewel hij wel steeds wetenschappelijk probeert te klinken. Hij is dan ook een echte godsdienstfanaat met een enorm bord voor zijn kop. Hij denkt bijvoorbeeld nog steeds dat de aarde niet ouder kan zijn dan 6000 jaar en dat geleerden die iets anders beweren de kluit 'belazeren'. Dat denkt hij echt.  :schreeuw: 

een bord voor de kop
wat voor een bord>
schoolbord...
soepbord
broodjebord
Borderline?

achwat......
die appel valt niet ver van den Boom....
Die Appelboom was er toen nieteens...
Het was de vijgenboom......
Het vijgenblad heeft vijf vingers....
De vijg is het symbool van de verbodenvrucht.
De verbodenvrucht het verboden gebiedt
voor seksuele lustten voor je huwelijk.
De vijg is het synoniem aan ontoegankelijkheid....
De Appel is door de helft 
beetje aan de zelfkant aan schede.(k..)
De Abrikoos zijn de billen....
Zijn er ook nog mannelijke aanghangels in een vrucht?
De Banaan en de wortels scoren ook wel mee
in het wel en wee
aan genot.
Zelfs de bezemsteel doet het goed
in het adderlijke gebroedt...

Een bord voor je kop.

----------


## Iznogoodh

Een onbegrepen, vroeg 21e eeuws gedicht van de helaas te laat gestorven dichter Hawaa.

----------


## Hawa

Een onbegrepen, vroeg 21e eeuws gedicht van de helaas te laat gestorven dichter Hawaa. 

Alles wat is schrijf
kan je als een korreltje zout nemen.

Maar...ik probeer te vertellen hoe seksualiteit wel niet is verbasterd
in onluisternde koers aan artributen.
Seks is nog altijd niet eerlijk en reeel. Het is gedoemd om te sterven! Niet ik!
Adam en Eva is al niet reeel in opvoedden!
Eva is de slechterik, niet Adam.

De vrouwelijke goden zijn weg gebonjourd.
De mannelijke goden zijn nog altijd de oorlogstokers.
Vrouwen en kinderen worden nieteens meer beschermd in oorlogsgebieden.
Het protocol aan militair bestaat nieteens meer.

De rechten van de mens zijn niet voor iedereen weggelegd.

De seksindustrieeen bloeien.
Daders aan seksueel geweld worden niet eens opgespoord.

Maar wel de verkeersborden die gerooft zijn door studenten die moeten nu klip en klaar opgespoord worden in Groningen.
Vanaf 1 september t/m 1 oktober kan je de gestolen borden inleveren bij het politiebureau. Zo niet! Weten ze wel o.a. waar die borden zoal wel liggen.
Het kost zoveel geld! 
De normen en waarden worden langzamerhand aangescherpt.
Het in de gaten houden, en je buren verlinken is nu de gratie gods.
Maar als je over seks lult dan kan dat blijkbaar eventjes niet.
Het misbruiken van vrouwen en kinderen in oorlogsgebieden is aan de orde van een dag.
Kijk naar die vrouwen dan die zo misbruikt zijn.
Kijk dan....
Maar we zien niet.
Ons eigen bord voor de kop
dus wel!

----------


## Iznogoodh

Je wilt zeggen dat de wereld niet perfect is en de aandacht soms wordt gegeven aan zaken die van minder belang zijn, terwijl echt belangrijke zaken worden genegeerd. 
Dat is zo.

----------


## maartenn100

Ronald, de waarde van wetenschap is dat zij alle dwang van dogmatisch denken uitbant, en kijkt naar de werkelijkheid. Deze zo eerlijk mogelijk (ethisch mogelijk) tracht te onderzoeken en daar bij voorbaat geen absolute conclusies uit trekt maar 'tijdelijk geldende'. 
Een dogma kan dus nooit ondersteund worden door wetenschap. 

Geloven in ethische principes en deze heiligen (huldigen) is een aspect van geloven dat ik waardeer. Maar feitelijke uitspraken in godsdiensten, die weerlegd zijn door de wetenschap (ouderdom aarde, evolutionaire processen) en die niet aan de ethiek komen van een geloof, kan je toch aanvaarden, zonder dat je geloof in het gedrang komt?

Een godsdienst is volgens mij vooral een aansporing om goed om te gaan met anderen, jezelf en de wereld. Het gebruikt feiten als metaforen, eerder dan een feitelijke weergave van de werkelijkheid te beogen. 

Het hoofd van de katholieke kerk, vindt dat wetenschap en religie zich moeten verzoenen, dan volstaat dat voor de meeste gelovigen.

----------


## Hawa

Een godsdienst is volgens mij vooral een aansporing om goed om te gaan met anderen, jezelf en de wereld. Het gebruikt feiten als metaforen, eerder dan een feitelijke weergave van de werkelijkheid te beogen. 

Het hoofd van de katholieke kerk, vindt dat wetenschap en religie zich moeten verzoenen, dan volstaat dat voor de meeste gelovigen. 

Klopt wel wat je zegt, maar toch?

Als je naar de presdentverkiezingen kijkt in Amerika, dat zie je alleen maar kwaadsprekerijen toch.
Obama wordt als een moslims betitelt. En als hij een moslim zou zijn,wat dan nog.
Sommige denken dat hij de nieuwe Jezus is.
Vrouwen stemmen op Obama, die hebben het wel gehad met die macho-types,zoals Bush en nu die republikein zoals Mc-Cain.
Mannen hanteren nogsteeds de gewelds-factor, het gevaar van buiten af, dat ze willen bestrijden, zoals die macho types wel niet zeggen, en zitten te leuteren over al die Abortussen, en die homoseksuelen, die de boel volgens hun op hun kop zetten, en de bijbel dit verwerpt.
Maar worden de godsdiensten wel toleranter dan?
Ik geloof het niet.
Nieuwe uitspatting van een vooraanstaand katholiek die een Miss-verkiezing wil organiseren op internet, wordt tot de orde geroepen door de heersende klerus.
Hij wilde de mooiste Non als Miss-verkiezing. Maar ook met haar boodschap.
Maar dat mag dus eventjes niet.
De godsdiensten houden hun eigen leer en visie stevig in hun eigen handen en torpederen de boel, naar vrede en verzoeningen.
Het is altijd die ander die het verknalt.
Laten we hopen dat Obama president wordt.
Maar hij moet bergen aan rotzooi verzetten.
Het is echt niet makkelijk voor hem.
En Jezus is hij dus ook al niet.
De mensen moeten niet gaan denken dat hij een goeroe is.
Het is wel zo, dat een niet blanke voor het eerst President gaat worden.
Maar ik denk dat de republikeinen wel weer roet in het eten gaan gooien.
Die hele wapenwedloop in Tsjechie en Polen zetten helaas niet aan tot vrede. En kwestie Iran is ook nog lang niet opgelost.
Het is geloof aan kwestie. Moslims tegen christenen.
Het blijft maar doorgaan..Ze bidden zich krom, en er komt nooit die vrede en verzoeningen,als de mens zo hypocriet blijft, en de rest onwetende zielen,die alles overlaten aan hun eigen God/Allah/Jaweh en consorten. :regie:

----------


## Iznogoodh

> Tenzij hij uitsluitend door pure wilskracht zijn blindedarmontsteking heeft genezen, wat mij zeer onwaarschijnlijk lijkt, raakt jouw reaktie kant noch wal en heb je op geen enkele wijze de evt. stomheid van Iznogoodh zijn reaktie aangetoond. 
> Dit kleine voorbeeldje is exemplarisch voor je wijze van posten.


Ronald zal zijn eigen vader graag misbruiken als hem dat 'voordeel' oplevert in een discussie.

----------


## Hawa

Ronald zal zijn eigen vader graag misbruiken als hem dat 'voordeel' oplevert in een discussie. 

Nou ja! Misselijkmakend!

Lees het boek van Ilan Pappe dan maar een vooraanstaand historicus uit Israel met zijn geruchtmakende boek over de mythen over de stichting van de staat Israel. Het boek De Etnische Zuivering van Palestina....

Weetje die joden hebben in 1937 al de hele kaart van Israel dmv volksstellingen met voorkennis....uitschakelen van imams...afslachten van burgers...intimideen van burgers...etc....
in gang gezet.

Als de vader van Ronald b.v. of zijn voorouders wel goede joden zijn geweest weten we dus niet. Hij kan altijd zijn vader als slachtoffer gebruiken omdat de holocaust van het vernietigen van vele Joden nog altijd wordt herinnerd aan die shit aan fascisme, en vooral dat er mensen zijn die dat verheeerlijken.

Maar het in kaart brengen van Palestina voor de Joden, wordt ook door de VN-resoluties totaal overbord gegooid.
Nog nooit heeft een colossale vernieting van Arabische volkeren in de wereld door Joden en dan in het heilige land plaatsgevonden,
Het bizarre is dat niemand dit echt weet..Ik wist het ook niet....
De Hagana(de verdediging van Israel) heeft dit bewerkstelligt, met Ben Goerion, die oorspronkelijk is geboren in Polen, onder het Tsjaristische bewind destijds. Hij was voor totale vernieting van het Arabische volk dat leefde in Palestina.
De Verenigde naties, pas gesticht in 1947 heeft geen kaas gegeten over deze problematiek, en de Engelsen, wilden eerst democratie brengen, maar even later door die hele tweede wereld oorlog, raakte Engeland ook bankroet, en lieten het over aan de Joden.
Ik heb het boek nog lang niet uit, maar toch......
Etnische zuiveringen begonnen in Israel.....
Met voorbedachte rade dus, maw ze wilden de westoever dus niet en Gaza dus ook niet....Precies waar het nu dus over gaat.
Ze gingen de dorpen in kaart brengen, vooral wat vruchtbare gebieden waren, en gingen zich daar op focussen, met terreur en uitschakeling van prominente figuren die iets te maken hadden met verzet, en politieke achtergronden.
Je kan het ook vertalen in de Mossad. Die alles wel weet, en van de diaspora gebruik maakt, vooral als je volbloed joods bent, ben je gediend om mee te werken aan het joodse verzet,in allerlei landen, zoals Iran,ook Irak, waar o.a. Sadaam Husein zeer wreed was tegen joden.
De Engelsen gebruiken ondermeer Palestina als bufferstaat tegen andere machten.
Israel dient vrije staat te worden, en Palestijnen een eigen staat te gaan geven, en hun grondgebieden terug te gaan geven, zoniet, zal er altijd oorlogen blijven.....
En die zogenaamde religieusen zijn echt te zot voor woorden, die zetten niet aan voor de vrede, echt niet, die zetten alles om in haat, en stomme propaganda...... :rood:

----------


## ronald

> Ronald zal zijn eigen vader graag misbruiken als hem dat 'voordeel' oplevert in een discussie. 
> 
> Nou ja! Misselijkmakend!
> 
> Lees het boek van Ilan Pappe dan maar een vooraanstaand historicus uit Israel met zijn geruchtmakende boek over de mythen over de stichting van de staat Israel. Het boek De Etnische Zuivering van Palestina....
> 
> Weetje die joden hebben in 1937 al de hele kaart van Israel dmv volksstellingen met voorkennis....uitschakelen van imams...afslachten van burgers...intimideen van burgers...etc....
> in gang gezet.
> 
> Als de vader van Ronald b.v. of zijn voorouders wel goede joden zijn geweest weten we dus niet. Hij kan altijd zijn vader als slachtoffer gebruiken omdat de holocaust van het vernietigen van vele Joden nog altijd wordt herinnerd aan die shit aan fascisme, en vooral dat er mensen zijn die dat verheeerlijken.


Mijn vader, zijn ellende en mij verbind jij met de strijd in Palestina?? Wat een Gd vergeven slet ben je die zich door een Iz. laat gebruiken? Geen woord over de antisemiet van Iznogoodh integendeel, je gaat er doodgewoon leuk mee verder? Mijn hele leven leeft WO II in ons gezin. Geen cent en geen gram morele steun hebben zij geeist en dan kom jij mij dit melden? Hoe fout waren jouw ouders? Moge jouw kleinkinderen de problemen krijgen die mijn vader heeft gehad en je zult het weten. Vervloeken zullen ze je hierom.

----------


## Rourchid

> Ronald zal zijn eigen vader graag misbruiken als hem dat 'voordeel' oplevert in een discussie.


En jij misbruikt, nadat je een ban gekregen hebt voor het gebruikersaccount *Thrinadoxon* op een ander forum, de gastvrijheid van dit forum?

----------


## Rourchid

> Ronald zal zijn eigen vader graag misbruiken als hem dat 'voordeel' oplevert in een discussie.


Ronald heeft eerder in deze draad beschreven hoe zijn vader, die vast zat in een zogeheten Jappenkamp (Indonesi, WOII), het leven is gered is dankzij een gemproviseerde operatie.

Btw
In Nederland zijn er tijdens WOII *246.300,* mensen van er *106.000* joods waren om het leven gekomen ; het aantal dodelijke slachtoffers bedroeg *2,82%* van de bevolking. omgekomen. 
In Indonesi zijn er tijdens WOII *4.000.000* mensen om het leven gekomen; het aantal dodelijke slachtoffers bedroeg *5,76%* van de bevolking. Cijfers over het aantal joodse slachtoffers (ind. joden en/of ned. joden) zijn niet bekend.
Bron : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_War_II_casualties

----------


## ronald

> Ronald heeft eerder in deze draad beschreven hoe zijn vader, die vast zat in een zogeheten Jappenkamp (Indonesi, WOII), het leven is gered is dankzij een gemproviseerde operatie.
> 
> Btw
> In Nederland zijn er tijdens WOII *246.300,* mensen van er *106.000* joods waren om het leven gekomen ; het aantal dodelijke slachtoffers bedroeg *2,82%* van de bevolking. omgekomen. 
> In Indonesi zijn er tijdens WOII *4.000.000* mensen om het leven gekomen; het aantal dodelijke slachtoffers bedroeg *5,76%* van de bevolking. Cijfers over het aantal joodse slachtoffers (ind. joden en/of ned. joden) zijn niet bekend.
> Bron : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_War_II_casualties


Heb je goed onthouden. Was alleen als "krijgsgevangene" via Birma, Nagasaki in Nagaoka bevrijd. "Geopereerd" door een Engelse arts naar wie ik ben vernoemd. Als je als joodse Nederlander er verbleef, was je `Europeaan` en `verder niets, dus geinterneerd. Als je als Jood uit Duitsland of Oosternrijk kwam, was je `bondgenoot. Althans, totdat die Jappen het door kregen. Werd je alsnog genterneerd.

De gotspe dat ik mijn vader zou misbruiken. Zitten nota bene Moslims in zijn familie en ik zou het dan voor Israel misbruiken? De verdomde gemakzucht en onverschilligheid van 's mens eigen daden. Ook voor dat soort tuig heeft hij gevochten, geleden en zijn wij met trauma's opgegroeid. Om over mijn moeder met haar geschiedenis maar te zwijgen. Ook deze opmerking zal me wel worden aangerekend. Ligt helemaal in Iz zijn lijn, maar Hawa?

----------


## Rourchid

> Heb je goed onthouden. Was alleen als "krijgsgevangene" via Birma, Nagasaki in Nagaoka bevrijd. "Geopereerd" door een Engelse arts naar wie ik ben vernoemd. Als je als joodse Nederlander er verbleef, was je `Europeaan` en `verder niets, dus geinterneerd. Als je als Jood uit Duitsland of Oosternrijk kwam, was je `bondgenoot. Althans, totdat die Jappen het door kregen. Werd je alsnog genterneerd.


Ik had eigenlijk voor mezelf ingevuld dat je vader krijgsgevange gemaakt was in vml. Ned-Indi en vervolgens verplaatst was naar Japan (incl. mogelijke bombardementen door de Amerikanen).



> De gotspe dat ik mijn vader zou misbruiken. Zitten nota bene Moslims in zijn familie en ik zou het dan voor Israel misbruiken? De verdomde gemakzucht en onverschilligheid van 's mens eigen daden. Ook voor dat soort tuig heeft hij gevochten, geleden en zijn wij met trauma's opgegroeid. Om over mijn moeder met haar geschiedenis maar te zwijgen. Ook deze opmerking zal me wel worden aangerekend. Ligt helemaal in Iz zijn lijn, maar Hawa?


'Misplaatst' las ik in de post van Hawa als kritiek op het op de man spelen (c.q. misbruikt) door Iznogoodh.
De samenvatting (tot dusverre) van het door Hawa gelezen boek kan echter inderdaad de indruk wekken een aanvulling te zijn op het op de man spelen door Iznogoodh.

----------


## Iznogoodh

> Wat we afleiden is dat aardolie gevonden wordt met behulp van microfossielen. Dat deze microfossielen vervolgens door ET aanhangers in allerlei zogenaamde tijdschema's worden geplaatst en daar het woord evolutie over geincanteerd wordt dat is een heel ander verhaal.
> 
> De hele ET wordt verworpen juist door het fossielenbestand. Ik zou dat nog wel een keer kunnen illustreren, maar jij weigert eenvoudigweg die informatie ter overweging tot je te nemen.


En laat nou net Snowwhite zeggen dat religie niet strijdig is met de wetenschap. Wat blijkt echter? Zodra de wetenschap iets zegt dat niet in haar religieuze straatje past, klapt ze dicht. Daarbij doet ze net alsof ze een wetenschappelijk expert is die ons wel even kort kan uitleggen hoe wetenschap precies gaat. Paleontologie, vergelijkende anatomie, zoologie, microbiologie, geologie, ze weet alles van die vakken af en correspondeert dagelijks met de grootste specialisten van dat vakgebied. Ze kan ons precies zeggen wat in het fossielenbestand het bewijs is dat evolutie niet plaats kan hebben plaatsgevonden. Ze kan zo de wetenschappelijk publicaties op dat punt uit de kast trekken.

----------


## Hawa

religieus en de wetenschap is zelfde hap aan brokken...
Beej de bek niet open!
Open de bek niet.
Elke bek die opent
is
GEK!\\

gEKKENHUIS
gESTOORDE GELOOF
IN jE\ZUS cHRITUAS
EN WAAR aBRAHAM DEMOSTERD
eN WAAR
mOHAMMED
VZMH
ZIT TE OUWEHOEREN
IN DE GLAZEN
VAN
DIE WITNEKKEN
PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
POPULISTEN
NARCISTEN
elk geloof is te klein
zelf die Calvijn

Populisten
trekken bekken open
EVERZWIJNEN
GEITEN
BEKKEN
BLOEMPERKEN
EN WIJNRANKEN

POPULISTEN
ZWALKEN LANGS
BIERKAAIEN
DIE NIX
HEBBEN

HET IS MEESTAL
shit one

CHRISTTAL NACHT

bloemetjes buiten zetten
machoo kunnen zijn
en slachtoffers
maken...

We haben 
nicht
gesehen

Die werwerp BRIL
die wel!!! :zozo:  :zozo:

----------

